# Workers' Girder! Getcher Workers Girder!



## chilango (May 18, 2012)

Issue 1 of _Workers' Girder_, monthly organ of *Proletarian Democracy* is on it's way.

Sneak preview of the front page.


----------



## chilango (May 18, 2012)

Tabloid size downloadable pdf available here:


----------



## chilango (May 18, 2012)

Incidentally, paper sellers are required both to shout "Workers" and "Girder" in the same accent as Taggart when he says "murder".


----------



## krink (May 18, 2012)

you mentalists!


----------



## Captain Hurrah (May 18, 2012)




----------



## chilango (May 18, 2012)

If I get chance later I'll ad the other 3 pages to the PDF to make a fully printable and distributable version.


----------



## JimW (May 18, 2012)

Nowt says 'read me' like "parasitic milieu" for a sub-header


----------



## JimW (May 18, 2012)

She'll get her revenge by re-submitting that to one of the Sundays and getting paid for it. How would they know the difference?


----------



## barney_pig (May 18, 2012)

the proletarian milieu of Reading and its surrounding barrios will be queueing dozens deep to imbibe the dazzling truth of Workers Girder!
we shall have to drive slowly through the Butts with an open backed truck flinging them out to the waiting masses outside Sam 99p (everything 99p or less!)!


----------



## weepiper (May 18, 2012)

'inexplicably shoeless anarchists' 'celebrity guest rebels'


----------



## chilango (May 18, 2012)

Laurie Penny said:
			
		

> _The plane touched down in Santiago a bit ahead of schedule and I clapped the pilot. I shuffled down the aisle amidst the babbling ordinary passengers, clutching the maximum allowance of duty free baccy and a bagful of World Of Whiskies goodies, and was just about to exit when suddenly an air hostess with beautiful fudgecake brown eyes touched me lightly on the arm and trilled 'Please. Tell the world what's happening here'. Slightly embarrassed that she somehow knew that I'm a radical left wing journalist and reluctant figurehead of the London uprisings, I consulted the Spanish phrase book left in my dingy flat by a visiting Barcelona anarchist and muttered 'I'll try' in the least Manuelish accent I could muster. Instinctively, we raised our fists in mutual revolutionary salutation, then I descended to the tarmac, the acrid odour of yesterday’s tear gas and burning barricades still hanging in the air. I rolled a fag… _
> 
> 
> *REASONABLE*
> ...


----------



## Bakunin (May 18, 2012)

Even by my (admittedly somewhat advanced) standards that's an especially fine wind-up.

A prime, shining example of just how artistic the act of piss-taking can be, methinks.


----------



## chilango (May 18, 2012)

She submitted her prose to copliker btw, not me.


----------



## rekil (May 18, 2012)

If it's a bit uneven or clunky in places, its the subs fault honest.


----------



## butchersapron (May 18, 2012)

Genius, everything. Some work to top that Mr steps.


----------



## rekil (May 18, 2012)

We had to bump this pic for space reasons sadly.


----------



## Random (May 18, 2012)

Amazing


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 18, 2012)

This is the best thing I have ever seen.


----------



## rekil (May 18, 2012)

Wondering who to spam it at now.


----------



## weepiper (May 18, 2012)

Aces. Needs to be on a website a la Daily Mash so I can spam it all over my facebook etc


----------



## rekil (May 18, 2012)

On the blog now - jpg and link to PDF

http://proletariandemocracy.wordpress.com/2012/05/18/workers-girder-issue-1-2/

Direct PDF link.

http://proletariandemocracy.files.wordpress.com/2012/04/wg-1.pdf


----------



## BigTom (May 18, 2012)

Great work


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 18, 2012)

Tweeted to @PennyRed


----------



## Belushi (May 18, 2012)

Ha, that is brilliant Comrades!


----------



## Random (May 18, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> Tweeted to @PennyRed


Put up any replies. Extra points if she says she's being attacked for being a woman.


----------



## rekil (May 18, 2012)

Tweeted to camila vallejo and naomi klein as well.


----------



## chilango (May 18, 2012)




----------



## chilango (May 18, 2012)

> the usual catalogue of attacks, rapebombing, slut-shaming, death threats, professional slanders, right-wing trolls, libertarian trolls, soi-disant radical trolls and mad people with vendettas, including former comrades, trying to push false stories about me into the gossip press. I try not to let it get to me, but sometimes it does get difficult.


 
I'm going with "soi-distant radical trolls" myself.






...what does "soi-distant" mean?


----------



## Random (May 18, 2012)

So-called, isn't it? Not sure. Didn't go to a private school or Oxbridge, and am not the smartest of the smart set


----------



## Citizen66 (May 18, 2012)

Good shop!


----------



## Random (May 18, 2012)

Another great socialist once wrote: If I ever felt inclined to be timid as I was going into a room hill of people, I would say to myself, "You're the cleverest member of one of the cleverest families in the cleverest class of the cleverest nation in the world-why should you be frightened?"


----------



## rekil (May 18, 2012)

chilango said:


> I'm going with "soi-distant radical trolls" myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Self-styled" (!)

Mad person with vendetta signing in.


----------



## chilango (May 18, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Good shop!


 
seems legit...


----------



## Citizen66 (May 18, 2012)

chilango said:


> seems legit...



As I said, good shop. Too well known a source image though.

http://ianbone.wordpress.com/2010/05/22/swp-storm-acas-talks/


----------



## chilango (May 18, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> As I said, good shop. Too well known a source image though.
> 
> http://ianbone.wordpress.com/2010/05/22/swp-storm-acas-talks/


 
I know.

That's partly the point....


----------



## Citizen66 (May 18, 2012)

Yeah suspected so. Although didn't know if you were being sarcy or not.


----------



## chilango (May 18, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Yeah suspected so. Although didn't know if you were being sarcy or not.


 


I'm kinda losing track of what's real and not in this whole PD shenanigans....


----------



## Bakunin (May 18, 2012)

chilango said:


> I'm kinda losing track of what's real and not in this whole PD shenanigans....


 
So's Penny Dreadful (unless it suits her).


----------



## butchersapron (May 18, 2012)

*Come & see the blood in the streets, 
come & see 
the blood in the streets, 
come & see the blood 
in the streets! *


----------



## chilango (May 18, 2012)

Looks like she's already got her copy...


----------



## stethoscope (May 18, 2012)

Needed lols this morning, top stuff


----------



## Bakunin (May 18, 2012)

The saddest thing about Worker's Girder is that, even though it's obviously a piss-take (and an especially good one, IMHO), it's STILL better and probably closer to the truth than Socialist Worker.


----------



## barney_pig (May 18, 2012)

Bakunin said:


> The saddest thing about Worker's Girder is that, even though it's obviously a piss-take (and an especially good one, IMHO), it's STILL better and probably closer to the truth than Socialist Worker.


you have revealed yourself as a secret enemy of the only true proletarian party!
out damn degenerated parasitical element!
 don't diss the fragrant Penny, a comrade and an inspiration to the radical youth!


----------



## Bakunin (May 18, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> you have revealed yourself as a secret enemy of the only true proletarian party!
> out damn degenerated parasitical element!
> don't diss the fragrant Penny, a comrade and an inspiration to the radical youth!


 
The response to my confession at the next SWP Party Conference:







'GOLDSTEIN! GOLDSTEIN! GOLDSTEIN!'


----------



## DotCommunist (May 18, 2012)

god bless you all


----------



## weepiper (May 18, 2012)

chilango said:


> Incidentally, paper sellers are required both to shout "Workers" and "Girder" in the same accent as Taggart when he says "murder".


 
Wurrkurrs' Gurrdurr.


----------



## Streathamite (May 18, 2012)

I've been rereading, and pissing meself over it, for hours. bloody excellent


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 18, 2012)

Have you read the "workers power have split" thread streathamite? If not you really should


----------



## danny la rouge (May 18, 2012)

Top work.  Well done.


----------



## frogwoman (May 18, 2012)

this is great


----------



## Smokeandsteam (May 18, 2012)

Top marks to all comrades involved.

The working class will have an additional sping in their step when this hits the 'streets'.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 18, 2012)

chilango said:


> I'm going with "soi-distant radical trolls" myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Self-styled.


----------



## gawkrodger (May 18, 2012)




----------



## ViolentPanda (May 18, 2012)

Proletarian Democracy?

Splitting parasitic Kulak leeches and crypto-Trotskyite lickspittles, all of them (except for the one who pretends to be a Maoist, but who hides a copy of "The Road to Freedom" under his mattress)!! Sod the "workers' bomb". Feed Proletarian Democracy the workers' bayonet!!


----------



## frogwoman (May 18, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Proletarian Democracy?
> 
> Splitting parasitic Kulak leeches and crypto-Trotskyite lickspittles, all of them (except for the one who pretends to be a Maoist, but who hides a copy of "The Road to Freedom" under his mattress)!! Sod the "workers' bomb". Feed Proletarian Democracy the workers' bayonet!!


 
Your outrage at Proletarian Democracy at the supposed "evil" of splitting displays your thorough lack of understanding of Marxist dialectics, comrade. The onion theory of proletarian struggle represents the worst layers of the Party being stripped away by splits, a necessary process in forging a strong revolutionary force. As for your crypto-Stalinist view of "crypto-Trotskyites" I do not know where to begin, clearly you have not read the organ of the vanguard of the class in ay detail at all. Everyone knows that Proletarian Democracy (apart from the splitters) are open about their adherence to the one true path of Trotsky, Lenin, Posadas, Colonel Sanders and Haile Salassie. Could it be you, "comrade" Panda, who is hiding your true allegiances? Do you want any drugs by any chance? Be careful how you answer


----------



## Belushi (May 18, 2012)

When are we holding the Workers Girder paper sale?


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 18, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> Your outrage at Proletarian Democracy at the supposed "evil" of splitting displays your thorough lack of understanding of Marxist dialectics, comrade. The onion theory of proletarian struggle represents the worst layers of the Party being stripped away by splits, a necessary process in forging a strong revolutionary force.


 
Your "onion theory" is the hollow academicism for which such _faux_-proletarian members of the _intelligentsia_ as yourselves are infamous! The workers in their factories urinate on your intellectualist onions!!



> As for your crypto-Stalinist view of "crypto-Trotskyites" I do not know where to begin, clearly you have not read the organ of the vanguard of the class in ay detail at all. Everyone knows that Proletarian Democracy (apart from the splitters) are open about their adherence to the one true path of Trotsky, Lenin, Posadas, Colonel Sanders and Haile Salassie.


 
You've forgotten your revolutionary catechism, comrade. It's Lenin first, *then* Bertrand Russell, *then* the Bronstein creature.



> Could it be you, "comrade" Panda, who is hiding your true allegiances? Do you want any drugs by any chance? Be careful how you answer


 
I want all the drugs I can get, comrade frog. It is only my decades-long experience of being constantly off my bonce that allows me to reply lucidly to you, so fucked am I on fine proletarian opiates. What's your excuse for lucidity, comrade? Have you been licking the leprosy sores of capitalism?


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 18, 2012)

Belushi said:


> When are we holding the Workers Girder paper sale?


 
Sale, comrade?


----------



## rekil (May 18, 2012)

Belushi said:


> When are we holding the Workers Girder paper sale?


There will be a call for an 'afternoon of rage' in due course.


----------



## DeadRussian (May 18, 2012)

expect the writers of the fucking left rag to be no platforming you from now till the end of history.

http://www.scribd.com/thefuckingleftrag/d/89696954-FLR9

"picture of a fist"


----------



## frogwoman (May 18, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Your "onion theory" is the hollow academicism for which such _faux_-proletarian members of the _intelligentsia_ as yourselves are infamous! The workers in their factories urinate on your intellectualist onions!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Go back to your parasitic swamp  Representing the "left" wing of capital, you are not fit to call yourself "comrade". As for your cheap shot about the workers urinating on the onions, need I remind you that most of them are more familiar with the process of stripping away the useless layers of the onions than you ever will be, unwilling to dirty your hands with such pursuits. You wax lyrics about the workers in the factories but in your rush to denounce the onion theory you are cutting yourself from whole layers (see what I did there). The workers are tiring of your workerist schemas "Comrade"! 

Long live onions! 

Long live Posadas! 

Long live Proletarian Democracy! 

As for my excuse for lucidity, it is simply that until drugs are compulsory for all over the age of 6 all drugs taken would simply be "degenerated drugs". A theory you're no doubt unfamiliar with.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 18, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> Go back to your parasitic swamp  Representing the "left" wing of capital, you are not fit to call yourself "comrade".


 
I do not call myself "comrade", comrade. That would be presumptuous and foolish. feelings with which you are doubtlessly well-acquainted.



> As for your cheap shot about the workers urinating on the onions, need I remind you that most of them are more familiar with the process of stripping away the useless layers of the onions than you ever will be, unwilling to dirty your hands with such pursuits.


 
Pah. The useless layers are you and your fellow leeches, and soon enough you shall be stripped away and flushed down the toilet of history! As for dirtying my hands, comrade, they may not have factory grime or collective farm soil ingrained into them, but they are filthy with the blood and gore of vomitous class traitors, capitalist-fellators and Kronstadt-revisionists such as yourself such as yourself.



> You wax lyrics about the workers in the factories but in your rush to denounce the onion theory you are cutting yourself from whole layers (see what I did there). The workers are tiring of your workerist schemas "Comrade"!
> 
> Long live onions!
> 
> ...


 
Comrade, to the true proletarian, drugs are already compulsory for all over the age of six. Perhaps your sojourn in the ivory towers of kulak-intellectualism have dimmed your memory and your wits, or perhaps you prescribe one thing for the people and another for yourself?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 18, 2012)

Is the Girder bit referencing the joke about the Irish labourer asked the difference between a girder and a joist and he says Goethe wrote Faust, Joyce wrote Ulysses?


----------



## frogwoman (May 18, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> I do not call myself "comrade", comrade. That would be presumptuous and foolish. feelings with which you are doubtlessly well-acquainted.


 
 I forget, you backward layers of the parasitic milieu and your attachment to reactionary practices of bourgeois naming. We in Proletarian Democracy understand that for the class to progress we must say _no to names, forward to the collective will_! 



> Pah. The useless layers are you and your fellow leeches, and soon enough you shall be stripped away and flushed down the toilet of history! As for dirtying my hands, comrade, they may not have factory grime or collective farm soil ingrained into them, but they are filthy with the blood and gore of vomitous class traitors, capitalist-fellators and Kronstadt-revisionists such as yourself such as yourself.


 
Yet another excuse for bourgeois ultra-left workerist intellectualism. 



> Comrade, to the true proletarian, drugs are already compulsory for all over the age of six. Perhaps your sojourn in the ivory towers of kulak-intellectualism have dimmed your memory and your wits, or perhaps you prescribe one thing for the people and another for yourself?


 
Oh really? The drugs of which you speak are not really the people's drugs at all but rather the favoured hallucinogens of lumpen anarchistic petty bourgeois crypto-Stalinists, who have given us such imaginary creatures as the "dog" and the "cat" and fooled the class into accepting such fictions


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 18, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> I forget, you backward layers of the parasitic milieu and your attachment to reactionary practices of bourgeois naming. We in Proletarian Democracy understand that for the class to progress we must say _no to names, forward to the collective will_!


 
The "collective will" as mediated through the delusory ravings of the criminal lunatic Bronstein and his vanguardist crypto-imperialist lackeys.

As for names, I gift you a name - you are the Capitalists' Rectum, the orifice that issues excrement onto the heads of the workers, s contenptuous are you of them!




> Yet another excuse for bourgeois ultra-left workerist intellectualism.


 
There's no need to be nasty about The Black Hand, you know! 




> Oh really? The drugs of which you speak are not really the people's drugs at all but rather the favoured hallucinogens of lumpen anarchistic petty bourgeois crypto-Stalinists, who have given us such imaginary creatures as the "dog" and the "cat" and fooled the class into accepting such fictions


 
You call the prime source of meat for most workers workers (except the steak-eating vanguardists of which you are a part) "imaginary", comrade? Perhaps you've spent too long away from the furnaces and stamping presses of the workers' steel fabrication plants...


----------



## frogwoman (May 18, 2012)

this is actually still saner than the average conversation on revleft


----------



## frogwoman (May 18, 2012)

DeadRussian said:


> expect the writers of the fucking left rag to be no platforming you from now till the end of history.
> 
> http://www.scribd.com/thefuckingleftrag/d/89696954-FLR9
> 
> "picture of a fist"


that is awesome, i propose we approach them comrades. in a comradely fashion obviously


----------



## Bakunin (May 18, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> this is actually still saner than the average conversation on revleft


 
True, but I still think we should set our sights slightly higher than that.


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 19, 2012)

Congrats on this, I loved it. Haven't wasted quite so much time online to recognise *all* the Penny Red refs, but remember the burning newspaper one!


----------



## chilango (May 19, 2012)

Belushi said:


> When are we holding the Workers Girder paper sale?



When's Marxism?


----------



## The39thStep (May 19, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Genius, everything. Some work to top that Mr steps.


 
My humble role over the past decade has been to hew out the political, cultural and intellectual space for a new sort of politics to  flourish in .One that starts from the fact that the forward march of labour has been halted.  . Not only do we need  a new revolutionary left but also a new working class  and that is only possible by a very complicated process that is way over the heads of most people.

The history of cheadlehighstreet has shown us that it is possible to create  a space where by the relationship of revolutionary politics to the working class can be redrawn and rethought . In that pilot we tested out the theory that it is not the working class that makes history but the revolutionary left itself. In fact what we found is that it is possible for the revolutionary left  to makes it own history , one that is independent of the working class ;the looting of the Spar shop at Gleneagles, the International Brigade for Iraq,   the introduction of text messaging for threats to the workers movement , Skateboarder Against the War ,The Girls Aloud b side on Kronstadt and the Lindsey German cook book for example. And in making that history, in circumstances entirely of its own choosing, a new working class has been born . One that is fit for the script and does what it is supposed to do not just in theory but in practise.

The emergence of Workers Girder is proof that not only is another world possible  but possibly we are in another world.

Comrades it is not  the end of history it is simply extra time .


----------



## chilango (May 19, 2012)

Ahhh. The Lindsey German food diaries. They were good.


----------



## Ibn Khaldoun (May 20, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Is the Girder bit referencing the joke about the Irish labourer asked the difference between a girder and a joist and he says Goethe wrote Faust, Joyce wrote Ulysses?


 
Think it's making fun of Spartacist League who publish _Worker's Hammer_


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 20, 2012)

Pity, I liked the idea of it referencing that joke.


----------



## rekil (May 20, 2012)

Col_Buendia said:


> Congrats on this, I loved it. Haven't wasted quite so much time online to recognise *all* the Penny Red refs, but remember the burning newspaper one!


She ducked into a cafe to 'charge her phone' while everyone else went to push through the police lines in Chicago last night. "Young people", "self-appointed team leaders" and characters called 'Fluffy' and 'Sparkle' make appearances in her latest indy article. Obligatory lotr wank on sunday night.


----------



## frogwoman (May 20, 2012)

Over the last few years a group of us in Proletarian Democracy decided that the left has been utterly unfit for purpose. We decided that its time to slay the old shibboleths of the organised Cobweb Left such as the idea that capitalism is bad. Why is it bad, especially if I could get rich? The leftist project has alienated vast sections of the working class including bankers, doctors and stockbrokers.

Furthermore the liberal cobweb left has failed to spot the rise of a disturbing phenomenon which threatens the future of both the working class but the Workers' Bomb itself. Fuelled by a decades-long compesnation culture, the Workers Bomb is now a distant dream because as soon as it was set off, liberal faint-hearts would immediately sue the people who set it off. In other words those who fear the whip and the lash but are all too happy to claim for whiplash. A new and distinct social formation has emerged, bent on mindless greedy parasitism. We call these people ... lawyers.

The liberal left has utterly failed to address the culture of compensation. The legal threats bandied around to Proletarian Democracy's members of late is simply the militant wing of the culture which permits people to sue for spilling coffee on themselves or for falling on the pavement. This was ignored and even welcomed by the sections of the New Leftist project, including many of our former comrades. Why not squeeze every penny from our capitalist overlords, the question was asked, never mind the catastrophic consequences that could result? But this naive and opportunist stance simply provoked the rise and rise of firms of solicitors bent on destroying the very fabric of working class communities which we will rely on to create the Workers' Bomb.

No win no fee! is their cry. How different that is to the trans continental railway workers' cry of No Pay No Lay and the glorious struggles of a once proud working class which has been deserted in favour of this new social formation so beloved of liberals, the New Left and Trotskyites everywhere! Is this what we have come to, comrades? The class's historical mission, to build the workers' bomb, has been abandoned to unearned remuneration. Working class action has been sacrificed on the altar of class actions of mere ambulance chasers. Meanwhile, blue collared workers, abandoned by the traditional left, have to toil carting around huge loads, and nobody gives a fuck!

We at Proletarian Democracy (external faction) say No to No Win No fee. We say, Win, Win, Win!


----------



## Nylock (May 20, 2012)




----------



## ViolentPanda (May 20, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> Over the last few years a group of us in Proletarian Democracy decided that the left has been utterly unfit for purpose. We decided that its time to slay the old shibboleths of the organised Cobweb Left such as the idea that capitalism is bad. Why is it bad, especially if I could get rich? The leftist project has alienated vast sections of the working class including bankers, doctors and stockbrokers.


 
So, basically, you're the RCP.


----------



## frogwoman (May 20, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> So, basically, you're the RCP.


 
The Independent Workers Bomb Association (IWBA)


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 20, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> The Independent Workers Bomb Association (IWBA)


 
Is that anything like "The Institute of Ideas"?


----------



## Ibn Khaldoun (May 20, 2012)

I think PD should do a Q&A.

I want to know if socialism is possible on one planet or has to be across the whole galaxy?
Thanks


----------



## Nylock (May 20, 2012)

I would venture to say that universal socialism should mean just that: *Make the Universe Socialist One Galaxy At A Time!!!* 

"MUSOGAAT!"

(Picture of a fist)


----------



## frogwoman (May 20, 2012)

Ibn Khaldoun said:


> I think PD should do a Q&A.
> 
> I want to know if socialism is possible on one planet or has to be across the whole galaxy?
> Thanks


 
I'm surprised that the advanced layers of the proletariat have to ask that question. Every working class person in the street understands socialism to be a dialectical process which could only be completed when it was achieved not on earth, not in the galaxy (no to provincial Milky-Wayism) but across the universe.


----------



## frogwoman (May 20, 2012)

I should also add to the above piece that any doubters of this cutting-edge class analysis need only look to the events of last august's riots for a vindication of the external faction of Proletarian Democracy's analysis. Thousands of looters took to the stre et in an orgy of consumeristic violence, showing little regard for life, limb and property. Following these nouveau-lumpen were riding on their tailcoats, a new and even more disturbing phenomenon where people would deliberately run into lampposts and into windows, falling on banana skins and choking on stolen nuts, in an attempt to gain the money back from the civil court system which decades of neo-liberal leftism had made them think they deserved. Proof, if it could be needed, would be found in what several of these materialistic scum elements had to say on the matter.

"I can get injured as many times as I want, I can claim the money back on the insurance, its a laugh a minute!! "
"Don't quote me! Or I'll get Carter Fuck on you innit blud"
"Come near me and I'll sue you! Round ere we run tings da legalistic way!"

What have the other splits of Proletarian Democracy had to say about this, let alone the wider proletarian milieu?? Nothing  Such scenes could hardly be a better illustration of why we need the Workers' Bomb but due to the expensive lawsuits emanating from the middle-class left should the Bomb ever come to fruition, such a day looms ever further away, and the Workers' Bomb these failed leftists refer to could more accurately be called the middle-class people's bomb. It is difficult to see what could fill the vacuum of Proletarian Democracy's failure.  

In other words, we're doomed


----------



## Belushi (May 21, 2012)

weepiper said:


> Wurrkurrs' Gurrdurr.


 
You'll have to do a workshop on the correct pronunciation at the Jamboree of Fury Comrade.

It just sounds Swedish when I try my papersellers yell.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 21, 2012)

In these dark times, we look to the outspoken voices of PD to articulate the rage of our class. I for one will pay solidarity price for every single copy of Girder. Except when I download them as PDF in which case your only payment will be my dedication to the furtherance of socialist aims. A weighty coin indeed.


----------



## chilango (May 21, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> In these dark times, we look to the outspoken voices of PD to articulate the rage of our class. I for one will pay solidarity price for every single copy of Girder. Except when I download them as PDF in which case your only payment will be my dedication to the furtherance of socialist aims. A weighty coin indeed.


 
Hah.

You IP address is worth more to us than your poxy pound coin.

We in PD are learining from the enemy in monetizing our social media leverage or something.


----------



## Bakunin (May 21, 2012)

Nylock said:


> I would venture to say that universal socialism should mean just that: *Make the Universe Socialist One Galaxy At A Time!!!*
> 
> "MUSOGAAT!"
> 
> (Picture of a fist)


 






'You will be assimilated. Resistance is futile...'

'Can I interest you in a copy of Socialist Worker?'


----------



## barney_pig (May 21, 2012)

there is much confusion within the joint council for the reunification and reconciliation council of True Path Proletarian Democracy (Posadist) at various communiques emanating from a shadowy group describing itself as Proletarian Democracy (external Faction). Firstly the unfortunately deluded Comrade Frogwoman, not withstanding the sterling efforts she has achieved in organising the Peasant masses in their struggle for public transport based on workers control and a workers clock, as a first stage toward a workers bomb in Oxfordshire, has been obviously led astray by the parasitical Milieu swarming like locusts at the margins of the Glorious path of the Leaders one true line.
 There can be NO external faction as there is NO LIFE OUTSIDE the Party!
 We plead with Comrade Frogwoman to return to the warm and eternally forgiving embrace of the only truly Proletarian party, confess her crimes and cease this dalliance with the sub anarchoid Zinovievite wreckers of the so called 'external faction.


----------



## BigTom (May 21, 2012)

Ibn Khaldoun said:


> I think PD should do a Q&A.
> 
> I want to know if socialism is possible on one planet or has to be across the whole galaxy?
> Thanks


----------



## frogwoman (May 21, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> there is much confusion within the joint council for the reunification and reconciliation council of True Path Proletarian Democracy (Posadist) at various communiques emanating from a shadowy group describing itself as Proletarian Democracy (external Faction). Firstly the unfortunately deluded Comrade Frogwoman, not withstanding the sterling efforts she has achieved in organising the Peasant masses in their struggle for public transport based on workers control and a workers clock, as a first stage toward a workers bomb in Oxfordshire, has been obviously led astray by the parasitical Milieu swarming like locusts at the margins of the Glorious path of the Leaders one true line.
> There can be NO external faction as there is NO LIFE OUTSIDE the Party!
> We plead with Comrade Frogwoman to return to the warm and eternally forgiving embrace of the only truly Proletarian party, confess her crimes and cease this dalliance with the sub anarchoid Zinovievite wreckers of the so called 'external faction.


----------



## frogwoman (May 21, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> there is much confusion within the joint council for the reunification and reconciliation council of True Path Proletarian Democracy (Posadist) at various communiques emanating from a shadowy group describing itself as Proletarian Democracy (external Faction). Firstly the unfortunately deluded Comrade Frogwoman, not withstanding the sterling efforts she has achieved in organising the Peasant masses in their struggle for public transport based on workers control and a workers clock, as a first stage toward a workers bomb in Oxfordshire, has been obviously led astray by the parasitical Milieu swarming like locusts at the margins of the Glorious path of the Leaders one true line.
> There can be NO external faction as there is NO LIFE OUTSIDE the Party!
> We plead with Comrade Frogwoman to return to the warm and eternally forgiving embrace of the only truly Proletarian party, confess her crimes and cease this dalliance with the sub anarchoid Zinovievite wreckers of the so called 'external faction.


 
We are all in BIG TROUBLE


----------



## frogwoman (May 21, 2012)

Hahahaha this is awesome


----------



## barney_pig (May 21, 2012)




----------



## frogwoman (May 21, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> there is much confusion within the joint council for the reunification and reconciliation council of True Path Proletarian Democracy (Posadist) at various communiques emanating from a shadowy group describing itself as Proletarian Democracy (external Faction). Firstly the unfortunately deluded Comrade Frogwoman, not withstanding the sterling efforts she has achieved in organising the Peasant masses in their struggle for public transport based on workers control and a workers clock, as a first stage toward a workers bomb in Oxfordshire, has been obviously led astray by the parasitical Milieu swarming like locusts at the margins of the Glorious path of the Leaders one true line.
> There can be NO external faction as there is NO LIFE OUTSIDE the Party!
> We plead with Comrade Frogwoman to return to the warm and eternally forgiving embrace of the only truly Proletarian party, confess her crimes and cease this dalliance with the sub anarchoid Zinovievite wreckers of the so called 'external faction.


 
Comrades! It is now fairly obvious (or should be) that Proletarian Democracy has failed. During the few months of its existence it has utterly failed to bring the Workers' Bomb to the world, like the alphabet soup of Posadist groups before it. During our work in working class areas, we are frequently met with blank stares and derision if we so much as mention it - "Why Proletarian Democracy aren't marching on Stop the War demos? Oh really? Fuck off!" A fundamental revaluation of theories and methods is urgently needed or we will end up swimming in the parasitic swamp again!!

A Workers' Bomb in Oxfordshire would be a fine thing, and before you deride our record need I remind you that we have:

Hired a workshop which we are currently making radiation proof in preparation to help the troubled youths of the local area build a Workers' Bomb of their own
Created the first working Workers' Clock at the back of the car park in Oxford town centre
Giving out food, including Workers' Meal Deals

An excellent start, as I'm sure you'll agree, were you not part of the tired old Proletarian Democracy establishment! What could be wrong with that? Could it be that the "official" Proletarian Democracy are threatened by the emergence of different power structures? This represents a total abandonment of the original party line, that the more splits, the better, and a rigid adherence to their own dogma's


----------



## frogwoman (May 21, 2012)

Troubled youths in our local area, yesterday. No doubt "official" Proletarian Democracy in the shape of its head honcho barney_pig will denounce this as the work of Zinovievite wreckers as well.


----------



## Streathamite (May 21, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> Have you read the "workers power have split" thread streathamite? If not you really should


ta for the heads up!
e2a: see what you mean now!


----------



## barney_pig (May 21, 2012)

It is with true tears of proletarian grief that we at RRCTPPD (Posadist) read the above statements, whirling uncontrollably as they are into the harsh parasitical swamp of sub reformism under the baleful influence of those renegades of the Independent Workers Bomb Association. Beware Comrades! do no be beguiled, Practice does not make Praxis!
From storming the very heavens to passing motions on dog do in council chambers and making tea at the North Oxford Man/ boy Sports Association.
 Turn Back before it is too late!


----------



## barney_pig (May 21, 2012)

barney_pig said:


>


 or course it is this sort of thing which might get us into trouble


----------



## frogwoman (May 21, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> It is with true tears of proletarian grief that we at RRCTPPD (Posadist) read the above statements, whirling uncontrollably as they are into the harsh parasitical swamp of sub reformism under the baleful influence of those renegades of the Independent Workers Bomb Association. Beware Comrades! do no be beguiled, Practice does not make Praxis!
> From storming the very heavens to passing motions on dog do in council chambers and making tea at the North Oxford Man/ boy Sports Association.
> Turn Back before it is too late!


----------



## frogwoman (May 21, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> It is with true tears of proletarian grief that we at RRCTPPD (Posadist) read the above statements, whirling uncontrollably as they are into the harsh parasitical swamp of sub reformism under the baleful influence of those renegades of the Independent Workers Bomb Association. Beware Comrades! do no be beguiled, Practice does not make Praxis!
> From storming the very heavens to passing motions on dog do in council chambers and making tea at the North Oxford Man/ boy Sports Association.
> Turn Back before it is too late!


 
Read our pamphlet, "Dealing with the Reactor", the IWBA's step by step user manual, dealing with fuel rods, warming and cooling processes and all the rest, combined with a cutting edge class analysis. Has Proletarian Democracy ever produced such a masterpiece? It is doubtful, because Proletarian Democracy does not seem to care about anything other than obscure intellectual masturbationism


----------



## chilango (May 21, 2012)




----------



## rekil (May 21, 2012)

ffs


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 21, 2012)

barney_pig said:


>


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 21, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> Troubled youths in our local area, yesterday. No doubt "official" Proletarian Democracy in the shape of its head honcho barney_pig will denounce this as the work of Zinovievite wreckers as well.


 
Head honcho eh? Think it's time for a bit of a power struggle!


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 21, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> It is with true tears of proletarian grief that we at RRCTPPD (Posadist) read the above statements, whirling uncontrollably as they are into the harsh parasitical swamp of sub reformism under the baleful influence of those renegades of the Independent Workers Bomb Association. Beware Comrades! do no be beguiled, Practice does not make Praxis!
> From storming the very heavens to passing motions on dog do in council chambers and making tea at the North Oxford Man/ boy Sports Association.
> Turn Back before it is too late!


 
LOL


----------



## frogwoman (May 21, 2012)




----------



## chilango (May 21, 2012)

We should launch a "Start the War" coalition.


----------



## rekil (May 21, 2012)

Front group. Campaign For Rapid Nuclear Rearmament. (or variation thereof)


----------



## frogwoman (May 21, 2012)

The IWBA, of course, will not be present. We are to busy trying to help the class to assemble the parts to build Workers' Bombs locally, rather than involve ourselves with a middle class collection of hippies who are divorced from the concerns of real people who once would have been Proletarian Democracy's potential bomb-builders, and ignore the very real threat posed by decades of lawyerist compensationism and top-down leftism which threatens to doom the entire leftist project from the very beginning. No! We will never again be seen at your bourgeois demos comrade, and once the Workers' Bomb is complete we will never be seen again! And neither will you!


----------



## frogwoman (May 21, 2012)

copliker said:


> Front group. Campaign For Rapid Nuclear Rearmament.


 
 Fuck's sake


----------



## chilango (May 21, 2012)

chilango said:


> We should launch a "Start the War" coalition.


----------



## frogwoman (May 21, 2012)

chilango said:


> View attachment 19434


 
 Fucks sake


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 21, 2012)

It is with huge excitement and hope, tinged slightly by regret, that I inform comrades that Official Proletarian Democracy: Committee for the Proletarianisation of Time (OPD:CPT) is dissolving itself in order than comrades can become immersed in the movement. In order to facilitate this we have formed a front group workers' council with like minded proles. This we have named Bombs And Socialist Time: Association of Revolutionary Democrats (BAS:TARD).

You cannot separate the struggle for the workers' clock from the struggle for the workers' bomb!

Onward to victory!

All power to the BAS:TARDs!


----------



## frogwoman (May 21, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> It is with huge excitement and hope, tinged slightly by regret, that I inform comrades that Official Proletarian Democracy: Committee for the Proletarianisation of Time (OPD:CPT) is dissolving itself in order than comrades can become immersed in the movement. In order to facilitate this we have formed a front group workers' council with like minded proles. This we have named Bombs And Socialist Time: Association of Revolutionary Democrats (BAS:TARD).
> 
> You cannot separate the struggle for the workers' clock from the struggle for the workers' bomb!
> 
> ...


 
more meaningless slogans and empty posturing, is this really the state of the Posadist movement in 2012? It is, isn't it. Tell me, when was the last time you and your cobweb group asked a working class person what the best isotopes for the Workers' Bomb would be? And what was their reply? I can tell you the last person's I spoke to reply, living in a working class area I have these conversations every day, they said Uranium-636 and Plutonium-34. They're no doubt better informed on radioactive science than the workers' bomb's so-called exponents


----------



## Streathamite (May 21, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> there is much confusion within the joint council for the reunification and reconciliation council of True Path Proletarian Democracy (Posadist) at various communiques emanating from a shadowy group describing itself as Proletarian Democracy (external Faction). Firstly the unfortunately deluded Comrade Frogwoman, not withstanding the sterling efforts she has achieved in organising the Peasant masses in their struggle for public transport based on workers control and a workers clock, as a first stage toward a workers bomb in Oxfordshire, has been obviously led astray by the parasitical Milieu swarming like locusts at the margins of the Glorious path of the Leaders one true line.
> There can be NO external faction as there is NO LIFE OUTSIDE the Party!
> We plead with Comrade Frogwoman to return to the warm and eternally forgiving embrace of the only truly Proletarian party, confess her crimes and cease this dalliance with the sub anarchoid Zinovievite wreckers of the so called 'external faction.


 utter. fucking.genius


----------



## chilango (May 21, 2012)




----------



## frogwoman (May 21, 2012)

Utter fucking genius


----------



## Streathamite (May 21, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> Comrades! It is now fairly obvious (or should be) that Proletarian Democracy has failed. During the few months of its existence it has utterly failed to bring the Workers' Bomb to the world, like the alphabet soup of Posadist groups before it. During our work in working class areas, we are frequently met with blank stares and derision if we so much as mention it - "Why Proletarian Democracy aren't marching on Stop the War demos? Oh really? Fuck off!" A fundamental revaluation of theories and methods is urgently needed or we will end up swimming in the parasitic swamp again!!
> 
> A Workers' Bomb in Oxfordshire would be a fine thing, and before you deride our record need I remind you that we have:
> 
> ...


 I forgot how good you were at this sort of thing


----------



## frogwoman (May 21, 2012)

Proletarian Democracy need a theoretical journal. Any suggestions for the title?


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 21, 2012)

probably none that aren't already taken and serious


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 21, 2012)

Hysterical Materialism


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 21, 2012)

The Worker's Theoretical Organ Of Democratic Critique


----------



## Louis MacNeice (May 21, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> Proletarian Democracy need a theoretical journal. Any suggestions for the title?


 
The Forge​Firing the steel of the proletarian movement​​Louis MacNeice​


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 21, 2012)

Encyclopedia of Anti-Anti-Revisionism


----------



## Louis MacNeice (May 21, 2012)

Closed Polemic


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 21, 2012)

The Journal Of The One Whale - One Child State


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 21, 2012)

Scaffolding Monthly


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 21, 2012)

barney_pig said:


>


 
Deviationism, comrade Barney.
Proletarian Democracy bring *nothing*, the workers themselves do.

But perhaps you're one of those vanguardist types, lying in wait to steal power from the workers, to exercise a dictatorship *over* the proletariat, rather than be governed by a dictatorship *of* the proletariat?   

Perhaps you need a little re-education, comrade?


----------



## frogwoman (May 21, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Deviationism, comrade Barney.
> Proletarian Democracy bring *nothing*, the workers themselves do.
> 
> But perhaps you're one of those vanguardist types, lying in wait to steal power from the workers, to exercise a dictatorship *over* the proletariat, rather than be governed by a dictatorship *of* the proletariat?
> ...


 
You need to join the IWBA comrade. We are tired of all these so-called vanguards  Currently our membership stands at two, a not insignificant achievement given the lack of proper organisation on the ground and the discredited tactics of the old-style left! You can read our founding statement here: 

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/workers-power-have-split.291950/page-58


----------



## Streathamite (May 21, 2012)

best thread of the year so far


----------



## rekil (May 21, 2012)

In the last few days, the blog has been viewed in Saint Vincent and the Grenadines, Bulgaria, Vietnam (again) and the Åland Islands. The PD forge is only wee, yet its flame draws yearning proletarian eyes from every corner of the planet.


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 21, 2012)

chilango said:


> View attachment 19437


 
I'm definitely nicking that one!


----------



## rekil (May 21, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> I'm definitely nicking that one!


Twittered and blogged.


----------



## frogwoman (May 21, 2012)

The thing is I'm starting to view serious threads through the lens of the workers' girder


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 21, 2012)

Enlightenment has come to you, comrade.


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 21, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> The thing is I'm starting to view serious threads through the lens of the workers' girder


 
Like watching Brass Eye then sticking sky news on innit? Especially when there's a squeeby on the socialist party meetings thread who thinks that getting rid of money will magic away capitalism, solving all the world's problems and immediately bringing about utopia.


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 21, 2012)

I can't quite believe I'm doing it, but I've printed off a few workers girders and I'm gonna take them to my unite community branch meeting tonight


----------



## chilango (May 21, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> I can't quite believe I'm doing it, but I've printed off a few workers girders and I'm gonna take them to my unite community branch meeting tonight


 
They're not even finished yet!


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 21, 2012)

chilango said:


> They're not even finished yet!


 
The proletariat can't wait while you get your finger out comrade, they're demanding PD education. Hopefully the front page will quench this thirst for long enough for you to finish the full paper!


----------



## chilango (May 21, 2012)

Streathamite said:


> best thread of the year so far


 
I dunno. The Workers' Power one had ProleDem, Trot memes and _Retro_ in it too...


----------



## frogwoman (May 21, 2012)




----------



## Streathamite (May 21, 2012)

that's fantastic froggy


----------



## barney_pig (May 21, 2012)

A new spirit is in the air! in the wake of the Arab Awakening we are now experiencing the full flush of the European Spring! The workers, tired of the false gods of Bourgeois- idealist Compensation culture and neoliberal austerity, are flocking to the banners of the Proletarian Vanguard, and the only true proletarian party; Proletarian Democracy (Posadist). Across Europe the economic and political turmoil is growing. Greece is now the critical testbed for the assault by the EU, ECB, IMF, the bosses and the bankers – and the fight for a workers bomb.
On the picket lines and demos in Britain last week there was real interest in the wider struggle, inspiration from the votes for anti-austerity candidates, and a hunger for deeper economic and political struggle here.
It is very important that branches, districts and fractions understand the importance of the Greek, European and British events. These will be central to our public meetings this month and form the background to our industrial meeting and the National Committee this weekend.
 In these exciting times it ill- behoves the one true Revolutionary organ of the Class to be diverted from its purpose by internal (and external) bickering.
 True to Marx's directive that the Proletarian party has no interests separate from the Class, and that there is no life outside of the Party, we reject the mistaken idea that the comrades in our Oxfordshire have somehow left Proletarian Democracy and created an 'external' faction allied to the so called 'independent Workers Bomb Association'. We remind the Oxfordshire comrades of the terms of their membership agreement, and especially paragraph 6, subsection 23:


> "(a) Member of ProlDem. is expected to take, read and sell all (official) party publications, factional supplements, and weekend lifestyle magazines, pay regular party dues (to be agreed with their local branch financial advisor, after opening their books according to internal Transitional demands), give blood, or other bodily fluids (as demanded by the respective party organs), and undertake zero gravity training at the International Posadist Cosmonaut School in Stroud. Membership of the Party is considered for life (or longer, if accepted into the Cryogentics Research programme Fraction).


 We therefore welcome back into the fold our fraternal comrades of Proletarian Democracy (Ex-External Faction) and commend them on their fantastic work in practically involving the disaffected youth in the real struggle for a workers bomb, which clearly shows the correctness of the Dear Leaders One True Path to Intergalactic Brotherhood and one Family, One Whale.


----------



## frogwoman (May 21, 2012)




----------



## frogwoman (May 21, 2012)

that is the best thing i have ever seen


----------



## frogwoman (May 21, 2012)

I hope all these documents relating to this fractious issue will be made fully available to the public comrade Barney?


----------



## Streathamite (May 21, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> A new spirit is in the air! in the wake of the Arab Awakening we are now experiencing the full flush of the European Spring! The workers, tired of the false gods of Bourgeois- idealist Compensation culture and neoliberal austerity, are flocking to the banners of the Proletarian Vanguard, and the only true proletarian party; Proletarian Democracy (Posadist). Across Europe the economic and political turmoil is growing. Greece is now the critical testbed for the assault by the EU, ECB, IMF, the bosses and the bankers – and the fight for a workers bomb.
> On the picket lines and demos in Britain last week there was real interest in the wider struggle, inspiration from the votes for anti-austerity candidates, and a hunger for deeper economic and political struggle here.
> It is very important that branches, districts and fractions understand the importance of the Greek, European and British events. These will be central to our public meetings this month and form the background to our industrial meeting and the National Committee this weekend.
> In these exciting times it ill- behoves the one true Revolutionary organ of the Class to be diverted from its purpose by internal (and external) bickering.
> ...


 you sir are a comic genius!


----------



## barney_pig (May 21, 2012)

The party of the Class has nothing to hide from the Class (the class, of course, here is defined by its consciousness; only that section which has achieved true proletarian consciousness can be considered reliably Working Class)


----------



## Old Gergl (May 21, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> Proletarian Democracy need a theoretical journal. Any suggestions for the title?


Don't know about the title, but I'd quite like to see some justification analysis of the 'more splits' theory.

Is the breatharian faction (split from the provisional fruitarians iirc) still going? It might be interesting to see an exposition of the concept of strength through splits from their perspective. It could be inferred that a defining feature of the true vanguard is that it has no members left at all, and the implicitly suicidal nature of the breatharians would seem to make them ideally placed in this regard. An essay exploring the temporal relationship between this ultimate split - the split within the individual from the material requirements for life, and therefore from life itself - and the subjective preconditions for revolution would be most enlightening. Maybe.

If there's anyone still breathing to write it.


----------



## barney_pig (May 21, 2012)

As part of our enduring struggle against opportunism within the Proletarian Milieu, part 74 of our series  'Hate Puppies, Hate Proletarian Democracy' is now in preparation. Containing the collated documents and polemics between the Central Factions and Organs of Proletarian Democracy and the temporarily detached comrades of the Ex-External Faction available for pre-order direct from Oppenheimer Books £12 +p&p (204 Pages, full colour throughout)


----------



## frogwoman (May 21, 2012)

Hahaha the scariest thing about all this is that we are able to do it so accurately


----------



## frogwoman (May 21, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> As part of our enduring struggle against opportunism within the Proletarian Milieu, part 74 of our series 'Hate Puppies, Hate Proletarian Democracy' is now in preparation. Containing the collated documents and polemics between the Central Factions and Organs of Proletarian Democracy and the temporarily detached comrades of the Ex-External Faction available for pre-order direct from Oppenheimer Books £12 +p&p (204 Pages, full colour throughout)


 
More liberal claptrap from the sentimentalist hippies infecting the cobweb milieu as they and their "central committee" sip lattes in a cafe in Hoxton. This picture, with its emotional blackmail, represents the culmination of all the lies and smears that have been hurled against us. Not only are we presented as nihilistic wreckers who hate puppies, so beloved of the old left with its tired reliance on sentimental middle class cliches, we are said to "hate" Proletarian Democracy itself! Not so! We hate only the strictures and disdain for the workers so typical of Orthodox Posadism which Proletarian Democracy has so enthusiastically embraced. We have entered a new stage and some critical thought is needed, comrades.


----------



## barney_pig (May 21, 2012)

I used to have the complete run of 'hate troskyism, hate the spartacist league'.


----------



## frogwoman (May 21, 2012)

Besides, "hatred" would be an inappropriate emotion for an organisation which is so completely irrelevant. You bastards. I hate you.


----------



## barney_pig (May 21, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> Besides, "hatred" would be an inappropriate emotion for an organisation which is so completely irrelevant. You bastards. I hate you.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (May 21, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> As part of our enduring struggle against opportunism within the Proletarian Milieu, part 74 of our series 'Hate Puppies, Hate Proletarian Democracy' is now in preparation. Containing the collated documents and polemics between the Central Factions and Organs of Proletarian Democracy and the temporarily detached comrades of the Ex-External Faction available for pre-order direct from Oppenheimer Books £12 +p&p (204 Pages, full colour throughout)


 

The working class must be told on what specious authority 'Oppenheimer Books' ( a barely concealed front for some of the most degenerate and backward elements of PD) takes it upon itself to 'collate documents and polemics'? The class demands an answer to the question why is 'Oppenheiner Books' attacking the work of the Exchange Group in this disgusting manner?

The international proletariat will not be fooled for one minute by the destructive machinations of the cowardly 'Oppenheimer' would be leadership, but still they should be held to account and ridicule.

Yours fraternally - The Exchange Group


----------



## Louis MacNeice (May 21, 2012)

Old Gergl said:


> Don't know about the title, but I'd quite like to see some justification analysis of the 'more splits' theory.
> 
> Is the breatharian faction (split from the provisional fruitarians iirc) still going? It might be interesting to see an exposition of the concept of strength through splits from their perspective. It could be inferred that a defining feature of the true vanguard is that it has no members left at all, and the implicitly suicidal nature of the breatharians would seem to make them ideally placed in this regard. An essay exploring the temporal relationship between this ultimate split - the split within the individual from the material requirements for life, and therefore from life itself - and the subjective preconditions for revolution would be most enlightening. Maybe.
> 
> *If there's anyone still breathing to write it*.


 
They've just popped out for a fag.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## JimW (May 21, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> Proletarian Democracy need a theoretical journal. Any suggestions for the title?


Notes From Ground Zero - the journal of truly devastating critique.


----------



## Nylock (May 21, 2012)

Old Gergl said:


> strength through splits


Comrades, we should look to the lofty example set by the mighty (and highly fissile) Uranium-636 atom of the worker's bomb. To whit, we too should start an unstoppable chain-reaction of splits whose fiery implosion will vaporize the counter-revolutionary vanguard and their capitalist sponsors thus expunging them once and for all from the surface of the proletarian Earth. Marching ever onward towards a brighter, redder and more youthful dawn full of benevolent zephyrs, and sparkly spring-like freshness.

In the spirit of 'strength through splits' we propose that we gather a critical mass of THE LEFT on a global scale and commence the political fission by bombarding the gathering with multiple free radicals and the heavy neutrons of the SPGB. Only through a prolonged assault on the critical mass by these lighter elements can we hope to release the alpha particles of propaganda, the beta particles of mass action, and the hard, gamma radiation of true PROLETARIAN DEMOCRACY!

Fuckin'aveit!

Comrades...


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 21, 2012)

Wonderful thread 

I think it would be hilarious if some of this got picked up by bloggers or even some dim-witted journalists, taken seriously and presented as typical of Urban75 posters' values.


----------



## Nylock (May 21, 2012)

If some swivel-eyed right-wing loon or even (please god) Toby Young were to take it seriously, pick the ball up and run with it, i would literally laugh myself sick


----------



## frogwoman (May 21, 2012)

Oh please god let Proletarian democracy be said to be the hidden hand behind the next major protest


----------



## Sweet FA (May 21, 2012)




----------



## Streathamite (May 21, 2012)

Nylock said:


> If some swivel-eyed right-wing loon or even (please god) Toby Young were to take it seriously, pick the ball up and run with it, i would literally laugh myself sick


oh christ yes, there's gotta be a way to make this happen....
e2a; this thread is so terrifyingly _believable _


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 21, 2012)

for a start, editing your posts would increase the chances


----------



## frogwoman (May 21, 2012)

the most terrifying thing is that it is so terrifyingly accurate. We're all getting right what these groups would say


----------



## butchersapron (May 21, 2012)

These groups?


----------



## frogwoman (May 21, 2012)

the splits i mean


----------



## chilango (May 22, 2012)

Page 2 is ready

(and, yes, I've already thought of _that_ for Page 3  )

PDF to follow.


----------



## BigTom (May 22, 2012)

@ all the want to join questions. Great work


----------



## chilango (May 22, 2012)

PDF of the first two pages here

Any requests for the next two pages?


----------



## rekil (May 22, 2012)

Can you include 39step's piece as Cde. Barry Mainwaring's editorial please? 

http://proletariandemocracy.wordpress.com/2012/05/21/introducing-cde-barry-mainwaring-3-2/


----------



## chilango (May 22, 2012)

copliker said:


> Can you include 39step's piece as Cde. Barry Mainwaring's editorial please?
> 
> http://proletariandemocracy.wordpress.com/2012/05/21/introducing-cde-barry-mainwaring-3-2/


 
Yes.


----------



## Blagsta (May 22, 2012)

This is the most united p&p has ever been!


----------



## BigTom (May 22, 2012)

Did you want to use my uncle joe's advice column?  I can send you the PSD file if you do.


----------



## chilango (May 22, 2012)

BigTom said:


> Did you want to use my uncle joe's advice column? I can send you the PSD file if you do.


 
Oh yes please.


----------



## rekil (May 22, 2012)

Combabe Barneypig's  'spirit in the air' piece is on the blog.


----------



## chilango (May 22, 2012)

I'll stick that in the Girder.


----------



## barney_pig (May 22, 2012)

a sports section?


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2012)

Nylock said:


> If some swivel-eyed right-wing loon or even (please god) Toby Young were to take it seriously, pick the ball up and run with it, i would literally laugh myself sick


 
He responds to people sometimes. This could be a real Brasseye "CAKE" opportunity.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2012)

Random said:


> Put up any replies. Extra points if she says she's being attacked for being a woman.


 
I've had someone tell me on Twitter it has an undercurrent of misogyny. Except she couldn't say why or give any examples other than something vague about makeup.


----------



## rekil (May 22, 2012)

Hits from Chile and 'Nam (20!) this morning. All continents reached.


----------



## barney_pig (May 22, 2012)

this could go straight in


> *Is waving union jacks just harmless fun?*
> 
> *A reason to be proud?*
> 
> ...


btw the butchersapron wasn't invented until after the act of union in 1707, and so the english revolutionaries in 1649 would have had a hard time using it. But they did use the George Cross, as did the insurgent commons of the peasants revolt.


----------



## rekil (May 22, 2012)

S☼I said:


> I've had someone tell me on Twitter it has an undercurrent of misogyny. Except she couldn't say why or give any examples other than something vague about makeup.


That bit was a reference to when she was going on about her favourite brand of some sort of makeup, also just product placement stuff that's part and parcel of hackery. Though I suppose she could've used a spanner or something to scratch the last bit on the hotel mirror instead.


----------



## chilango (May 22, 2012)

page 3


----------



## DotCommunist (May 22, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> a sports section?


 

A TV Guide giving listings for only RT, AJ and so one, disdaining state organ 'auntie' beeb


----------



## chilango (May 22, 2012)

Page 4


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2012)

copliker said:


> That bit was a reference to when she was going on about her favourite brand of some sort of makeup, also just product placement stuff that's part and parcel of hackery. Though I suppose she could've used a spanner or something to scratch the last bit on the hotel mirror instead.


 
Oh, *I* know that. Maybe we're all just, y'know, _obsessed_ with everything she brilliantly produces so we know _all_ of her wonderful lines. Cos she's just this girl, y'know? Etc.


----------



## chilango (May 22, 2012)

Any last minute (minor) changes before this goes to press and becomes a four page printable pdf?


----------



## chilango (May 22, 2012)

Right. I'm publishing it. PDF to follow.


----------



## rekil (May 22, 2012)

chilango said:


> Any last minute (minor) changes before this goes to press and becomes a four page printable pdf?


Email address and twitter machine contact along with the blog address.


----------



## chilango (May 22, 2012)

*Worker's Girder*
Issue 1
Four page tabloid.

http://proletariandemocracy.files.wordpress.com/2012/04/workers-girder-issue-11.pdf


----------



## chilango (May 22, 2012)

individual pages as image files


----------



## rekil (May 22, 2012)

Haven't even downloaded yet and it's unputdownable. 

Ok, I'll upload it post haste.


----------



## chilango (May 22, 2012)

copliker said:


> Email address and twitter machine contact along with the blog address.


 
oops. got the blog address in at least...


----------



## frogwoman (May 22, 2012)

I love that entrance exam


----------



## barney_pig (May 22, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> I love that entrance exam


I am proud to say I passed.


----------



## frogwoman (May 22, 2012)

A new spirit is in the air!


----------



## rekil (May 22, 2012)

Your stakhanovite efforts have not gone unnoticed combabe chilango. One wonders whether you secretly harbour some ambitions that outstrip your commitment to revolutionary proletarianism.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 22, 2012)

no solidarity pricing?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 22, 2012)

a pound is good value, and as a round figure means you are less likely to get gypped for your change like with some other trot papers I could mention...


----------



## chilango (May 22, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> no solidarity pricing?


 
IP addresses combabe, they're worth more...


----------



## chilango (May 22, 2012)

copliker said:


> Your stakhanovite efforts have not gone unnoticed combabe chilango. One wonders whether you secretly harbour some ambitions that outstrip your commitment to revolutionary proletarianism.


 
gizza job?


----------



## danny la rouge (May 22, 2012)

chilango said:


> *Worker's Girder*
> Issue 1
> Four page tabloid.
> 
> pdf for download.


What do I have to click for the PDF.  There's extra stuff there that looks like ads and other programs.  It isn't clear which is the PDF download button.


----------



## chilango (May 22, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> What do I have to click for the PDF. There's extra stuff there that looks like ads and other programs. It isn't clear which is the PDF download button.


 
It should be downloadable from the blog at some point very very soon.


----------



## teqniq (May 22, 2012)

@ danny la rouge:

*




*​​*Click here to start download from sendspace*​


----------



## danny la rouge (May 22, 2012)

chilango said:


> It should be downloadable from the blog at some point very very soon.


 
Good, I want to do the quiz entrance exam.


----------



## chilango (May 22, 2012)

Uploading to blog right now. Link to follow...


----------



## danny la rouge (May 22, 2012)

teqniq said:


> @ danny la rouge:
> 
> *
> 
> ...


The button I just pressed, following that link, is for a "Babylon Toobar", which I had trouble figuring out how to undo.


----------



## chilango (May 22, 2012)

http://proletariandemocracy.wordpress.com/the-paper/


----------



## chilango (May 22, 2012)

Here you all are. Offical link.

http://proletariandemocracy.files.wordpress.com/2012/04/workers-girder-issue-11.pdf


----------



## BigTom (May 22, 2012)

chilango said:


> *Worker's Girder*
> Issue 1
> Four page tabloid.
> 
> pdf for download.


 
This is the greatest publication the extreme left have ever produced.  I expect the revolution to happen shortly after enough copies have been sold to generate the money required to finally complete the workers bomb.


----------



## teqniq (May 22, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> The button I just pressed, following that link, is for a "Babylon Toobar", which I had trouble figuring out how to undo.


Wtf? well it worked for me... nevermind


----------



## DotCommunist (May 22, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> The button I just pressed, following that link, is for a "Babylon Toobar", which I had trouble figuring out how to undo.


 

we all have trouble trying to undo babylon


----------



## chilango (May 22, 2012)

Never mind.

Offical link is here:

http://proletariandemocracy.files.wordpress.com/2012/04/workers-girder-issue-11.pdf


----------



## danny la rouge (May 22, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> The button I just pressed, following that link, is for a "Babylon Toobar", which I had trouble figuring out how to undo.


And half a dozen other things hiding behind it, one of whiuch looks like it installed anyway. I'm going to have to seek it out and get rid of it. In short: don't click anything in the unofficial link above.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 22, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> we all have trouble trying to undo babylon




You're needed on the multiculturalism thread.


----------



## chilango (May 22, 2012)

chilango said:


> *Worker's Girder*
> Issue 1
> Four page tabloid.
> 
> http://proletariandemocracy.files.wordpress.com/2012/04/workers-girder-issue-11.pdf


 
To avoid further counter-revolutionary issues.


----------



## chilango (May 22, 2012)

chilango said:


> individual pages as image files
> 
> View attachment 19463 View attachment 19464 View attachment 19465 View attachment 19466


----------



## rekil (May 22, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> What do I have to click for the PDF. There's extra stuff there that looks like ads and other programs. It isn't clear which is the PDF download button.


http://proletariandemocracy.wordpress.com/the-paper/

PDF Link.


----------



## frogwoman (May 22, 2012)

i might start doing that tv guide


----------



## rekil (May 22, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> i might start doing that tv guide


I have ideas, well ideas nicked from someone else who did a joke republican paper, about that. I'll have a look later. Or maybe I won't, so have a go.


----------



## chilango (May 22, 2012)

Issue 2 in progress then combabes?

Issue 1 for Marxism etc? Issue 2 for the bookfair?


----------



## BigTom (May 22, 2012)

I need some people to send me some personal problems that auntie joe stalin can give advice on.  Sexual issues will be passed to Wilhelm Reich for his expertise.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 22, 2012)

I'll work on a crossword. Googling for software.


----------



## rekil (May 22, 2012)

I'll have a go at personals and classifieds. And the official battle hymn, but I will need help there.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 22, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> i might start doing that tv guide


 

1:00 PM
Bargain Hunt

Once again the bourgeois state organ mocks us by parading antiquities far beyond the working mans wallet and proclaiming them as 'bargains'. The Dead-eyed Tim Wannacot attempts to pass of his naked greed as avuncular kindliness, playing ringmaster for the psuedo-sexual ritual in the Auction House where the useful idiots hope their own wisdom can turn a so-called bargain into profit- unaware that the forces of market capitalism render their discernment of values hopelessly irrelevant.
Rarely, if ever do the contestants make even enough for a pub lunch, while Wannacot trousers yet another fat cheque from the state. Avoid.


2:00 PM
Location, Location, Location

*head explodes*


----------



## BigTom (May 22, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> I'll work on a crossword. Googling for software.


 
I've used "Crossword Compiler" in the past - lets you create custom word lists and use them alongside the standard dictionary to fill in the crossword.  Never tried any other program but this seems good, only problem I've seen is it doesn't like spanning answers across clue numbers when you fill it in automatically, though there's no issue with doing that when you do it manually.
http://www.crossword-compiler.com/

I didn't pay for it, so I don't know if it's changed now or if the demo is completely useable like the version I've got...


----------



## frogwoman (May 22, 2012)

3. "Homes under the Hammer" - They wouldn't all look so smug if the hammer they were presented with was that of the Hammer and Sickle


----------



## BigTom (May 22, 2012)

copliker said:


> I'll have a go at personals and classifieds. And the official battle hymn, but I will need help there.


 
Which is the smith's song that has the lines "if it's not love then it's the bomb, the bomb, the bomb that will bring us together"?
Ripe for parodying...

e2a: or Dead Kennedy's Kill the Poor - change to Kill the Rich (and other lyrics obvously)...


----------



## BigTom (May 22, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> 3. "Homes under the Hammer" - They wouldn't all look so smug if the hammer they were presented with was that of the Hammer and Sickle


 
Pimp My Ride: MTV say they will make your car "the bomb" but don't be fooled, they are not making it the workers' bomb.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 22, 2012)

BigTom said:


> I've used "Crossword Compiler" in the past - lets you create custom word lists and use them alongside the standard dictionary to fill in the crossword. Never tried any other program but this seems good, only problem I've seen is it doesn't like spanning answers across clue numbers when you fill it in automatically, though there's no issue with doing that when you do it manually.
> http://www.crossword-compiler.com/
> 
> I didn't pay for it, so I don't know if it's changed now or if the demo is completely useable like the version I've got...


 

cheers, playing with that now, demo seems legit


----------



## danny la rouge (May 22, 2012)

I'm am forced to compare this team effort unfavourably with the time - many years ago - I tried, by PM, to get together a collaborative anarchism faq for U75, in response to having to answer the same questions time and again. It came to naught.

ETA: don't "like" this froggie!  It isn't a good thing!


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 22, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> 1:00 PM
> Bargain Hunt
> 
> Once again the bourgeois state organ mocks us by parading antiquities far beyond the working mans wallet and proclaiming them as 'bargains'. The Dead-eyed Tim Wannacot attempts to pass of his naked greed as avuncular kindliness, playing ringmaster for the psuedo-sexual ritual in the Auction House where the useful idiots hope their own wisdom can turn a so-called bargain into profit- unaware that the forces of market capitalism render their discernment of values hopelessly irrelevant.
> Rarely, if ever do the contestants make even enough for a pub lunch, while Wannacot trousers yet another fat cheque from the state. Avoid.


 


Bargain Hunt
Here the boss class represented by privately schooled Tim Wonnacott sets up a competition between two hapless teams to see who can be the best _speculators_. The Blue team rather than the Red team wins. Coincidence.


----------



## phildwyer (May 22, 2012)

chilango said:


> Here you all are. Offical link.
> 
> http://proletariandemocracy.files.wordpress.com/2012/04/workers-girder-issue-11.pdf


 
Oi, that's plagiaristic that is.  I'll be seeing PD in court.


----------



## frogwoman (May 22, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Bargain Hunt
> Here the boss class represented by privately schooled Tim Wonnacott sets up a competition between two hapless teams to see who can be the best _speculators_. The Blue team rather than the Red team wins. Coincidence.


 
The reason why it failed is because of an incorrect analysis, comrade.


----------



## frogwoman (May 22, 2012)

phildwyer said:


> Oi, that's plagiaristic that is. I'll be seeing PD in court.


 
I see you, like the rest of the cobweb left, have enthusiastically embraced the social formation known as "lawyers" phil. Literally as well as physically. I can see you now, hugging a man from Sue, Grabbit and Runne tightly, before settling down to the business of destroying the working class, and with it, our last hope of the Workers' Bomb. Hardly surprising for a liberal such as yourself. What do you make of our successes? Nothing I bet, as you march along to a solicitors' office to further entrench the compensation culture of which you are a part.

The IWBA is the only group in the proletarian milieu which has tackled head-on this legalistic filth. We organised "Burn the Writs" parties back in our earliest days, which was met with shocked derision by all! But since then we have gone from strength to strength, and will soon have a fully functioning workers' bomb on our hands, despite the sneers of liberals and yoghurt-knitters, who won't be sneering for much longer.


----------



## past caring (May 22, 2012)

BigTom said:


> Which is the smith's song that has the lines "if it's not love then it's the bomb, the bomb, the bomb that will bring us together"?
> Ripe for parodying...
> 
> e2a: or Dead Kennedy's Kill the Poor - change to Kill the Rich (and other lyrics obvously)...


 
This would need no parody at all - I think I've found the PD anthem.....


----------



## weepiper (May 22, 2012)

9am: Jeremy Kyle Show. See the lumpen allow a tool of the boss class to divide and distract. Take notes.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 22, 2012)

ever the fate of anarchism Danny.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 22, 2012)

weepiper said:


> 9am: Jeremy Kyle Show. See the lumpen allow a tool of the boss class to divide and distract. Take notes.


 

Watchdog

Observe how the capitalist class encourage an illusory belief in consumer freedom by having Anne Robinson ring up companies and pass moans on.

Points of view

Another sickening mask of freedom where carefully selected viewers messages are read out as pravda. Always the most milk-water criticisms and the most glutinous praises. Terry Wogan features.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 22, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> ever the fate of anarchism Danny.


At least one involved wasn't a real anarchist anyway!


----------



## BigTom (May 22, 2012)

past caring said:


> This would need no parody at all - I think I've found the PD anthem.....




THIS!


----------



## phildwyer (May 22, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> I see you, like the rest of the cobweb left, have enthusiastically embraced the social formation known as "lawyers" phil. Literally as well as physically. I can see you now, hugging a man from Sue, Grabbit and Runne tightly, before settling down to the business of destroying the working class, and with it, our last hope of the Workers' Bomb. Hardly surprising for a liberal such as yourself. What do you make of our successes? Nothing I bet, as you march along to a solicitors' office to further entrench the compensation culture of which you are a part.
> 
> The IWBA is the only group in the proletarian milieu which has tackled head-on this legalistic filth. We organised "Burn the Writs" parties back in our earliest days, which was met with shocked derision by all! But since then we have gone from strength to strength, and will soon have a fully functioning workers' bomb on our hands, despite the sneers of liberals and yoghurt-knitters, who won't be sneering for much longer.


 
PLEASE do "Class War visit a Marketing Consultant for Re-Branding..."


----------



## rekil (May 22, 2012)

BigTom said:


> Which is the smith's song that has the lines "if it's not love then it's the bomb, the bomb, the bomb that will bring us together"?
> Ripe for parodying...
> 
> e2a: or Dead Kennedy's Kill the Poor - change to Kill the Rich (and other lyrics obvously)...


l have a not too obviously jokey type of thing in mind. The tune and words are worked out, more or less but I lost/broke almost all my music stuff so recording will take a while. Each faction can have their own official PD hymn of course.


----------



## frogwoman (May 22, 2012)

BigTom said:


> THIS!


that is amazing


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 22, 2012)

Workers' clock anthem:


----------



## frogwoman (May 22, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> Workers' clock anthem:




That video still shows 12-hour bourgeois time


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 22, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> That video still shows 12-hour bourgeois time


 
Exactly - but its association with hip-hop demonstrates that the 12 hour clock is supported by that most dangerous, renegade class - the lumpen. I'd have thought the IWBA would have got that to be honest. Very disappointing


----------



## frogwoman (May 22, 2012)




----------



## frogwoman (May 22, 2012)

Our finest achievement


----------



## rekil (May 22, 2012)

An old Finnish comic. In desperate need of a re-up.


----------



## chilango (May 22, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> Our finest achievement
> 
> View attachment 19483


 
YES!

Slough NCP?


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 22, 2012)

It had better be.  Slough NCP is the spiritual home of PD; where the desires of the workers are stored and watched over by a benevolent employee of the state.


----------



## chilango (May 22, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> It had better be.  Slough NCP is the spiritual home of PD; where the desires of the workers are stored and watched over by a benevolent employee of the state.



Come, workers bombs, and fall on Slough!
It isn't fit for humans now,
There isn't grass to graze a cow.
Swarm over, Death!


----------



## DotCommunist (May 22, 2012)

copliker said:


> View attachment 19484
> 
> 
> An old Finnish comic. In desperate need of a re-up.


 

Superman: Red Son is a fantastic bit of work, done with heart. I read the explanation for it before the comic. His old man was a total stalinist old skool trade unionist and of course the son rebelled against the father, but later penned the Red Son epic to kind of explain himself. It's far more resonant knowing the origins.

Look at me, being serious...onwards to the workers phoenix rising from the irradiated ashes etc


----------



## barney_pig (May 22, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> At least one involved wasn't a real anarchist anyway!


they never are...


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 22, 2012)

I have to say I am very disappointed by the fact that there is so little mention of the workers clock in the paper.

I suspect petty bourgeois deviationist elements from the foetid swamp of the parasitical milieu have wrested control of the once great paper and used it to forward their sub-reformist program - the flinching cowards!

Sorry comrades but it's not socialism without a workers' clock.

If this is not rectified then Official Proletarian Democracy: Committee for the Proletarianisation of Time (OPD:CPT) and our united front, Bombs and Socialist Time: Association of Revolutionary Democrats (BAS:TARD) will have no choice but to go to press with our own paper, Workers' Girder, in order to bring real revolutionary politics to the proletarian movement.

BAS:TARD and proud!

For a workers' clock!

Buy Workers' Girder! (the good one with the workers clock and everything, not the rubbish one that publishes sub-reformist gossip penned by privately educated Guardian columnists)


----------



## phildwyer (May 23, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> Over the last few years a group of us in Proletarian Democracy decided that the left has been utterly unfit for purpose.


 







Unfit for porpoise.


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 23, 2012)

Down with elitist dolphin scabs.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (May 23, 2012)

*Here's the text for the poster for a vital PD action; just needs the PD banner. *​​*Truth, Work and Freedom - Mass Demonstration*​​For the immediate implementation of the Beercroft Report in its entirety.​​Call on the TUC to call a general strike for the scrapping of TUPE and all industrial tribunals.​​Tear apart the veil of sham employment 'protections'.​​Reveal the truth of work for wages and set the proletariat free.​​ 
​*Venue:* Trades Union Congress, Congress House​Great Russell Street​London​WC1B 3LS​​*Time:* Assemble 12 noon​​​


----------



## danny la rouge (May 23, 2012)

Louis MacNeice said:


> *Here's the text for the poster for a vital PD action; just needs the PD banner. *​​*Truth, Work and Freedom - Mass Demonstration*​For the immediate implementation of the Beechcroft Report in its entirity.​Call on the TUC to call a general strike for the scrapping of TUPE and all industrial tribunals.​Tear apart the veil of sham employment 'protections'.​Reveal the truth of work for wages and set the proleteriat free.​​*Venue:* Trades Union Congress, Congress House​Great Russell Street​London​WC1B 3LS​​*Time:* Assemble 12 noon​​​


 
Are we against bourgeois spelling norms, or could you re-set "entirety" and "proletariat"?


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 23, 2012)

Is mis-spelling Beecroft deliberate?


----------



## Nylock (May 23, 2012)

Down with boosjzewas speling norms! Fonetik speling for efishunsee and troo polutairean dimmocrasee!!!


----------



## Louis MacNeice (May 23, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Are we against bourgeois spelling norms, or could you re-set "entirety" and "proletariat"?


 
Youve answerred youre own questchun comraid; through ove teh shakkels ove boorjois gnawms.


----------



## Nylock (May 23, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> Is mis-spelling Beecroft deliberate?


maybe he was thinking of dr Beeching whilst writing beecroft. Both are equally contemptible shitbags...


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 23, 2012)

yer, that's what i thought, and considered that it may be a further attempt at satire that may be going over my head.


----------



## butchersapron (May 23, 2012)

Louis MacNeice said:


> *Here's the text for the poster for a vital PD action; just needs the PD banner. *​​*Truth, Work and Freedom - Mass Demonstration*​For the immediate implementation of the Beechcroft Report in its entirity.​Call on the TUC to call a general strike for the scrapping of TUPE and all industrial tribunals.​Tear apart the veil of sham employment 'protections'.​Reveal the truth of work for wages and set the proleteriat free.​​*Venue:* Trades Union Congress, Congress House​Great Russell Street​London​WC1B 3LS​​*Time:* Assemble 12 noon​​​


See the metropolitan indians _More Work! less Pay!_ stuff in the late 70s.


----------



## BigTom (May 23, 2012)

Comrades, since thousands gathered for the pacifist demonstration on Saturday, it is clear that the strategy of public meetings and not marching so beloved of the Start The War Coalition is failing to deliver.

We cannot let pacifists march unnopposed on our streets, spreading their vile message of peace and goodwill to all. Every time these events go unchallenged the pacifists gain confidence. If we do not take action, soon the IWBA will find fewer and fewer comrades building the workers bomb.
It is vital that we support the IWBA in their mission to construct that which will free us from the shackles of capitalism.

It is also clear the the STWC and their mouthpiece, Atomic, have not grasped that unless pacifists are challenged directly, on the streets, in their workplaces, in their homes and communities, their invidious message will soon take hold, especially in these difficult economic times when the simple idea of saving some money from military budgets rather than cutting benefits and pay has resonance with the working class.

As long as pacifists are in our streets, we must oppose them. Not by talking, but through action! Not by sitting down, by standing up!


----------



## frogwoman (May 23, 2012)




----------



## chilango (May 23, 2012)

That's great....

Are APA more militant than the Start the War coalition then?


----------



## frogwoman (May 23, 2012)




----------



## chilango (May 23, 2012)

I'll leak the image from the forthcoming summer school publicity for you...


----------



## rekil (May 23, 2012)

Proleratarian Anti Pacifist Action - PAPA
Proleratarian Anti Fascist Action - PANTIFA

and so on.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 23, 2012)

'obey'


----------



## frogwoman (May 23, 2012)

Louis MacNeice said:


> *Here's the text for the poster for a vital PD action; just needs the PD banner. *​​*Truth, Work and Freedom - Mass Demonstration*​​For the immediate implementation of the Beercroft Report in its entirety.​​Call on the TUC to call a general strike for the scrapping of TUPE and all industrial tribunals.​​Tear apart the veil of sham employment 'protections'.​​Reveal the truth of work for wages and set the proletariat free.​​
> ​*Venue:* Trades Union Congress, Congress House​Great Russell Street​London​WC1B 3LS​​*Time:* Assemble 12 noon​​​


 
I think your reliance on top down bureaucratic action from the trade unions is immediately apparent, comrade. Rather than beseeching Brendan Barber to tear away the veil of employment protections, why don't you go around working class estates and talk to people on the doorstep about the necessity of destroying their work and wages, and ultimately capitalism itself? Are you scared of the reaction? We're not - we have the workers' bomb!


----------



## chilango (May 23, 2012)

copliker said:


> Proleratarian Anti Pacifist Action - PAPA
> Proleratarian Anti Fascist Action - PANTIFA
> 
> and so on.


 
Pantifa. Awesome.


----------



## BigTom (May 23, 2012)

chilango said:


> That's great....
> 
> Are APA more militant than the Start the War coalition then?


 
APA reject the notion that pacificsm can be defeated by discussion alone.  We embrace physical force anti-pacifism as a means towards ensuring that our communities are places in which the IWBA can go about their work.  We reject the notion that pacifists should be allowed to walk on our streets without fear, or that they can be won over through the moral and practical weight of the arguments for the Workers' Bomb.  As it has been said, "you can't argue with a pacifist, you just have to shoot them.  Don't worry, they won't try to shoot back if you miss the first time".


----------



## Louis MacNeice (May 23, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> I think your reliance on top down bureaucratic action from the trade unions is immediately apparent, comrade. Rather than beseeching Brendan Barber to tear away the veil of employment protections, why don't you go around working class estates and talk to people on the doorstep about the necessity of destroying their work and wages, and ultimately capitalism itself? Are you scared of the reaction? We're not - we have the workers' bomb!


 

The trade union movement needs purging of all its reformist elements; all of the debilitating ideas, actions and people. This mass demonstration - which will undoubtedly ring a resounding chord with our class - is just one tactic in an anti-reformist strategy. 

Unfortunately the myopia induced by your ultra-localist blinkers, while it may arise from good intentions, is objectively rendering you at best a break on proletarian struggle and at worst places you in the camp of the forces of reaction.

Take care comrade FG, you are treading a dangerous path; your presence will be looked for on the 26th.


----------



## chilango (May 23, 2012)

BigTom said:


> APA reject the notion that pacificsm can be defeated by discussion alone. We embrace physical force anti-pacifism as a means towards ensuring that our communities are places in which the IWBA can go about their work. We reject the notion that pacifists should be allowed to walk on our streets without fear, or that they can be won over through the moral and practical weight of the arguments for the Workers' Bomb. As it has been said, "you can't argue with a pacifist, you just have to shoot them. Don't worry, they won't try to shoot back if you miss the first time".


 
_Start the War_ on the other argues for a broad front. Only mass action can get this party started. That's why we think groups like _Vicars for the Bomb_ are a vital part of this united front of a very special kind.


----------



## phildwyer (May 23, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> Our finest achievement
> 
> View attachment 19483


 
I have to say that this obsession with getting the cars to run on time has some very dubious political associations, on what PD no doubt like to imagine is the opposite end of the spectrum from themselves.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (May 23, 2012)

When _Start the War_ sets up practical everyday support like the IWBA's _Fission Chips_ after school club, then perhaps the working class will take them a little more seriously.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## BigTom (May 23, 2012)

chilango said:


> _Start the War_ on the other argues for a broad front. Only mass action can get this party started. That's why we think groups like _Vicars for the Bomb_ are a vital part of this united front of a very special kind.


 
Whilst we recognise the good work that _Vicars for the Bomb _have done in the religious community to promote messages of intolerance, this kind of middle-class base is no help to those of us who are actually working to create the Workers' Bomb in our own communities.
Has _Start the War _lost sight of the real aims of pacifists by focusing too much on the supposedly respectable group CND?  Are they unaware of the very real issues posed by more militant pacifist groups such as Smash EDO and Trident to Ploughshares? 
We must work and fight in our own communities, not organise non-demonstrations whilst the pacifists are allowed to gather and march with impunity!


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 23, 2012)

_Start the War_ has a significant presence in the former polytechnics where they receive much support from impoverished student comrades.  Only last week we got 42,461 signatures on a petition canvassing outside the Hendon University Of Modern Dance Barrista Training School.  IN ONE MORNING.  If that's not serious enough for you, we also set up a table in Romford High Street taking our message to the people, and gave away over a dozen leaflets before the table and collecting bucket were taken for wealth distribution by locals, eagerly converted by our steadfast argument.


----------



## chilango (May 23, 2012)

Yes, but the pacifists have largely abandoned the physical approach. How many nukes have been disabled by the fringe elements of Ploughshares recently? huh?

There was a time and place for physical defence of Greenham Common, but these days the pacifists are seen as respectable. Sometimes they even claim to support "just wars" and "peacekeeping". Times have changed comrade. We need to fight them politically.


----------



## chilango (May 23, 2012)

We shouldn't be outside the bases fist fighting with peacniks. We should be inside the bases, actually building the workers' bomb.


----------



## BigTom (May 23, 2012)

chilango said:


> Yes, but the pacifists have largely abandoned the physical approach. How many nukes have been disabled by the fringe elements of Ploughshares recently? huh?
> 
> There was a time and place for physical defence of Greenham Common, but these days the pacifists are seen as respectable. Sometimes they even claim to support "just wars" and "peacekeeping". Times have changed comrade. We need to fight them politically.


 
Whilst it is true that Ploughshares has been essentially inactive for some time, merely a web presence with the occasional gathering of an increasingly aged membership, they are simply an example with good name recognition.
Are you really so ignorant as to not be aware that Smash EDO gather weekly for demonstrations in Brighton? That only 3 years ago, they destroyed large amounts of equipment in the factory itself - and were then let off by the justice system that so often sympathises with pacifists, as the state is wont to do?  
Whilst this remains a small but vocal grouping, it is only an indicator of the problem.  Around the country we find groups such as Disarm DSEI organising local networks of militant pacifists. Even the Campaign Against The Arms trade has returned to direct action under the guidance of their charismatic figurehead, Mark Thomas.  This rising threat cannot be ignored.

We recognise that the pacifists had for many years put on suits and cut their dreadlocks off to appear respectable and gain a path to power through this, but now the ballot box is failing them, and faith in the possibilities of the CND achieving their aim of unilateral disarmement collapse, there will be a continued return to more militant forms of pacifism.  This threat will not be ignored, nor will it be ended through discussion alone.

Have we forgotten the lessons of the 1930s? Did our comrades simply sit around as Neville Chamberlain declared "peace in our time"? NO! And look at the result - the creation of the bomb! A major step towards the Workers' Bomb and the ending of capitalism.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 23, 2012)

chilango said:


> We shouldn't be outside the bases fist fighting with peacniks. We should be inside the bases, actually building the workers' bomb.
> 
> View attachment 19511


 

I am become death, destroyer of worlds


----------



## frogwoman (May 23, 2012)




----------



## BigTom (May 23, 2012)

chilango said:


> We shouldn't be outside the bases fist fighting with peacniks. We should be inside the bases, actually building the workers' bomb.
> 
> View attachment 19511


 
This is a message that APA fully agrees with, but we do not consider the defence of the Workers' Bomb to be seperate to the creation of the Workers' Bomb. All members of APA do practical work towards the construction of the Workers' Bomb in the IWBA, as well as stepping up when pacifists rear their ugly head.


----------



## frogwoman (May 23, 2012)

When's the book out again?


----------



## frogwoman (May 23, 2012)

Louis MacNeice said:


> The trade union movement needs purging of all its reformist elements; all of the debilitating ideas, actions and people. This mass demonstration - which will undoubtedly ring a resounding chord with our class - is just one tactic in an anti-reformist strategy.
> 
> Unfortunately the myopia induced by your ultra-localist blinkers, while it may arise from good intentions, is objectively rendering you at best a break on proletarian struggle and at worst places you in the camp of the forces of reaction.
> 
> Take care comrade FG, you are treading a dangerous path; your presence will be looked for on the 26th.


 
Yet more demonstrations, appealing to nobody but a rapidly diminishing group of middle class anti-hippies. If more demonstrations, A-B marches and speeches by Barry Mainwaring and the same tired old lefty faces about the need for the workers' bomb haven't so far brought it about, then what is going to? People are completely disillusioned with your tactics. Fission Chips have recently organised a Uranium-636 harvest which involved everyone in the local area, as well as day trips to Sellafield and we are organising a fun run on the roof of the Fukushima nuclear reactor to take place this year and offer the disenfranchised a valuable opportunity travel and to see Posadist ideas in action. It was a great success, and we are organising further fundraising events to raise money for the Workers' Bomb Fighting Fund. Where were the trade unions and Labour councillors who you rely on so heavily on that occasion? Nowhere to be seen. Perhaps they were embarrassed to be seen with an actual, real, live workers' bomb rather than a blown-up balloon caricature of one as we saw on the last of your demos. We all know that they wish to protect their own interests and don't really want the workers' bomb anyway!


----------



## chilango (May 23, 2012)




----------



## barney_pig (May 23, 2012)

chilango said:


> Yes, but the pacifists have largely abandoned the physical approach. How many nukes have been disabled by the fringe elements of Ploughshares recently? huh?
> 
> There was a time and place for physical defence of Greenham Common, but these days the pacifists are seen as respectable. Sometimes they even claim to support "just wars" and "peacekeeping". Times have changed comrade. We need to fight them politically.


wearing ill fitting ponchos from Moss Bros


----------



## barney_pig (May 23, 2012)

chilango said:


> We shouldn't be outside the bases fist fighting with peacniks. We should be inside the bases, actually building the workers' bomb.
> 
> View attachment 19511


Reformist!


----------



## Louis MacNeice (May 23, 2012)

If Fission Chips need a logo how about the one above the shop?






Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## chilango (May 23, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> Reformist!


 
Substitutionist!


----------



## BigTom (May 23, 2012)

Is this a long lost text from Marx? Who is Richarson?

Apparently published in 1889, I know no more of this text than the cover.  But from the title we can surmise that Marx in fact recognised the value of the Workers' Bomb before even the physicists had split the atom.


----------



## butchersapron (May 23, 2012)

MCM!!!!


----------



## Citizen66 (May 23, 2012)

copliker said:


> Proleratarian Anti Pacifist Action - PAPA
> Proleratarian Anti Fascist Action - PANTIFA
> 
> and so on.



Proletarian International Socialist Solidarity Of Freedom Fighters


----------



## Louis MacNeice (May 23, 2012)

BigTom said:


> Is this a long lost text from Marx? Who is Richarson?
> 
> Apparently published in 1889, I know no more of this text than the cover. But from the title we can surmise that Marx in fact recognised the value of the Workers' Bomb before even the physicists had split the atom.


 

You're very wide of the mark here. The 1889 refers to the birth date of Walter Gerlach, who In 1957, was a co-signer of the Göttingen Manifesto, which was against rearming the Federal Republic of Germany with atomic weapons. So what we have here is an anti-nuclear weapons tract. Even worse is it comes from the Marx Contra Marx collective, an avowedly counter revolutionary grouping; indeed even the pseudonym A. Richardson (or son of a dick) is an insulting cheap jibe, to be laughed at by those in the know.
Louis MacNeice


----------



## BigTom (May 23, 2012)

Louis MacNeice said:


> You're very wide of the mark here. The 1889 refers to the birth date of Walter Gerlach, who In 1957, was a co-signer of the Göttingen Manifesto, which was against rearming the Federal Republic of Germany with atomic weapons. So what we have here is an anti-nuclear weapons tract. Even worse is it comes from the Marx Contra Marx collective, an avowedly counter revolutionary grouping; indeed even the pseudonym A. Richardson (or son of a dick) is an insulting cheap jibe, to be laughed at by those in the know.
> Louis MacNeice


 
Thank you comrade, I simply found this in an image search and was unaware of the connections. Now I understand ButcherApron's knowing comment (MCM!!!!) that confused me.


----------



## chilango (May 23, 2012)

Louis MacNeice said:


> You're very wide of the mark here. The 1889 refers to the birth date of Walter Gerlach, who In 1957, was a co-signer of the Göttingen Manifesto, which was against rearming the Federal Republic of Germany with atomic weapons. So what we have here is an anti-nuclear weapons tract. Even worse is it comes from the Marx Contra Marx collective, an avowedly counter revolutionary grouping; indeed even the pseudonym A. Richardson (or son of a dick) is an insulting cheap jibe, to be laughed at by those in the know.
> Louis MacNeice


 
Wow. Impressive. *tips hat*


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 23, 2012)

i think we need a folder of these images somewhere, so that we have a central resource to draw upon when impressing the power of PD upon delusion sectarian secessionists and liberal elitists.


----------



## BigTom (May 23, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> i think we need a folder of these images somewhere, so that we have a central resource to draw upon when impressing the power of PD upon delusion sectarian secessionists and liberal elitists.


 
Some of them are here: http://proletariandemocracy.wordpress.com/posters/

but it hasn't been kept up to date, there's loads more on this thread and the workers power has split thread.. plus one on the laurie penny/alex callinicos handbags thread.. and probably some more elsewhere.


----------



## chilango (May 23, 2012)

I have all the one's I've done, saved. I should upload them onto the blog really....


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 23, 2012)

I've got to get round to flyposting some of them...


----------



## chilango (May 23, 2012)

Some of the early workers bomb ones are saved as  A4 pdf files on the blog ready for printing.


----------



## rekil (May 23, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> i think we need a folder of these images somewhere, so that we have a central resource to draw upon when impressing the power of PD upon delusion sectarian secessionists and liberal elitists.


Some here. https://twitter.com/#!/ProletarianDem/media/grid

Many of the others used in blogposts, I suppose they could all do with being in one place, but on the whole I think we've all wasted waaay too much time on this one joke campaign.


----------



## chilango (May 23, 2012)

copliker said:


> but on the whole I think we've all wasted waaay too much time on this one joke


----------



## BigTom (May 23, 2012)

Yeah, all the ones I've done are saved but not as PDFs, as images.  If someone PMs me the password I can upload them to the blog I guess.

I've got loads of time to waste on this joke, the joys of underemployment.  Plus I've really enjoyed making the posters I've done.


----------



## chilango (May 23, 2012)

It's all good practise for if/when we ever get to do it for real....


----------



## BigTom (May 23, 2012)

chilango said:


> It's all good practise for if/when we ever get to do it for real....


 
Some of the posters I've done for PD are far, far better than most of the things I've done for Birmingham Against the Cuts...


----------



## chilango (May 23, 2012)

In fact waaay back when, it was making posters for anti-CJB stuff that taught me how to use photoshop etc. and led to an interest in graphic design which led to me going to art college which led to becoming an art teacher etc. etc.


----------



## chilango (May 23, 2012)

BigTom said:


> Some of the posters I've done for PD are far, far better than most of the things I've done for Birmingham Against the Cuts...


 
...so now you can do better ones with the skills you've learnt/practiced etc.

Shit, i remember using letraset in the first political posters I ever made


----------



## frogwoman (May 23, 2012)

I've learnt a fantastic new skill of photoshop (well gimp) which i can use for work etc


----------



## chilango (May 23, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> I've learnt a fantastic new skill of photoshop (well gimp) which i can use *at* work etc


 
Corrected for you....


----------



## frogwoman (May 23, 2012)

chilango said:


> Corrected for you....


 
got to be careful with that though! don't want to join the dreaded ranks of the lumpen


----------



## barney_pig (May 23, 2012)

copliker said:


> Some here. https://twitter.com/#!/ProletarianDem/media/grid
> 
> Many of the others used in blogposts, I suppose they could all do with being in one place, but on the whole I think we've all wasted waaay too much time on this one joke campaign.


You are perfectly correct comrade, we have been guilty of bending the stick too far, to quote comrade Lenin, and have neglected our proletarian duty in building our other campaigns; what has happened to the stalwart comrades at this moment braving the Southern Oceans in the S.S. Manwairing, as part of our campaign of physically confronting the VegoFascists and their racist assaults on the japanese proletarian whalers? not even a passing comment in the workers Girder!
 What about the five precarious youth who we sponsored for their "
"Yout' March fo' Jobs" European marathon from Falaraki to Ibiza? I don't believe that anyone heard a thing from them since they flew out last month.
*Comrades, Gird your loins! this years summer campaign is about to begin, let us redouble our efforts in the build up to Barbeque of RAGE!*


----------



## JimW (May 23, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> ... offer the disenfranchised a valuable opportunity travel and to see Posadist ideas in action...


Comrade, force-feeding magic mushrooms to the unwary, playing a Planet Bong album and telling them they've travelled to the stars is not a serious strategy for contacting our interplanetary brethren and you know it.
Also, shouldn't 'Bourgeois Norm' get his own column in Workers' Girder, in Socratic dialogue with Chairman Mainwaring?


----------



## Streathamite (May 23, 2012)




----------



## Louis MacNeice (May 23, 2012)

'Bourgeois Norm' the voice of unreason

Death and Taxes

Well I never. When you free your thoughts from the current hegemonic constraints you learn something new everyday.

I'd always been told that death and taxes were the only constants; they're always with us. But now it seems that not only will taxes vanish under communism with its moneyless economy, but death will be done away with as well! 

Thanks to PD Provisional Sub-Cmde Mark I now know that, 'that in the animist hunter-gatherer societies that preceded class society, death existed but merely as a form of transformation of consciousness, a process that is analogous to the transformative power of proletarian communist society in creating a new humanity'. Not only that but also '“immortality” is the normal state of affairs in post-revolutionary society'. 

If nothing else this will put a spoke in the wheel of whingers like Conquest and Sebag Montifore; if immortality is the normal communist state of affairs then all those millions of deaths never happened...bring it on I say! But I won't be holding my breath, just in case.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 23, 2012)

I can see the logic of a Workers' Bomb. I remember years ago wondering why CND never gained much traction in the political sphere, and concluding that they would have been listened to if they had their own atom bomb.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 23, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I can see the logic of a Workers' Bomb. I remember years ago wondering why CND never gained much traction in the political sphere, and concluding that they would have been listened to if they had their own atom bomb.


 
The workers bomb is not merely to make the capitalists respect the groups that hold it. It is to bring about the irradiated landscape where by engelian notions of primitive communism can be allowed to form. With a nascent resource such as the neo-tribalism that will be the aftermath of the bomb an enlightened clique can guide the survivors towards true Communism, although we will need gieger counters, Else the 'cold fire' of radiation will have loyal comrades coughing out their own teeth. They say radiation poisoning causes loss of fluid in the intercellular spaces. We say Effective Gieger counters!

Laika and Gieger are true heroes.


----------



## past caring (May 23, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> The workers bomb is not merely to make the capitalists respect the groups that hold it. It is to bring about the irradiated landscape where by engelian notions of primitive communism can be allowed to form. With a nascent resource such as the neo-tribalism that will be the aftermath of the bomb an enlightened clique can guide the survivors towards true Communism, although we will need gieger counters, Else the 'cold fire' of radiation will have loyal comrades coughing out their own teeth. They say radiation poisoning causes loss of fluid in the intercellular spaces. We say Effective Gieger counters!
> 
> Laika and Gieger are true heroes.


 
But in intercellular spaces no-one can hear you scweam (and scweam and scweam).

Or is that the other lot?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 23, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> The workers bomb is not merely to make the capitalists respect the groups that hold it. It is to bring about the irradiated landscape where by engelian notions of primitive communism can be allowed to form. With a nascent resource such as the neo-tribalism that will be the aftermath of the bomb an enlightened clique can guide the survivors towards true Communism, although we will need gieger counters, Else the 'cold fire' of radiation will have loyal comrades coughing out their own teeth. They say radiation poisoning causes loss of fluid in the intercellular spaces. We say Effective Gieger counters!
> 
> Laika and Gieger are true heroes.


This reminds me of a military General or some such, many years ago, extolling the virtues of the enhanced-radiation-low blast tactical nuclear bomb. Its use would enable, he said, the depopulation of an enemy area without damaging the buildings. (This is true but I have no references to hand!)

I fear however DotCommunist that your proposal might cause disagreement within the ranks of Proletarian Democracy. There may be the creation of a faction of splitters who would not want to actually kill most of the proletariat in order to achieve the survival of only the Vanguard. They would say that the Bomb should be seen as an instrument of fear in the Bourgeoisie and Capitalists and its usefulness ceases if it is detonated.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 23, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> This reminds me of a military General or some such, many years ago, extolling the virtues of the enhanced-radiation-low blast nuclear bomb. Its use would enable, he said, the depopulation of an enemy area without damaging the buildings.


 

NATO forces at command level knew seriously that if the Warsaw Pact mob steamed in 'battlefield nukes' would be the only way to hold them back


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 23, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> NATO forces at command level knew seriously that if the Warsaw Pact mob steamed in 'battlefield nukes' would be the only way to hold them back


We also had the policy of exploding a nuclear bomb high in the air merely as a warning.

The Warsaw Pact seriously outweighed NATO in conventional forces so NATO used the nuclear bomb as a compensation. The real reason the Russians had such a large force of conventional weapons was because it was designed to keep their own satellite states under control. They had enough to deal with with the populations of Hungary, Czechoslovakia, Poland and East Germany wanting to break away. I don't think the WP was a real military threat to the West.

I remember a radio interview with Thatcher who was asked to state that Britain would not be the first to use a nuclear weapon in a war with the Soviet Union. She deflected the question cleverly by saying that 'Britain would not be the first to use *any* weapon' as if this was somehow virtuous. The interviewer continually failed to get her to give the straight answer to the earlier question.

If I remember correctly the Soviets did claim a no-first-use policy with nuclear weapons. Self preservation may have motivated them.


----------



## rekil (May 23, 2012)

Louis MacNeice said:


> *Here's the text for the poster for a vital PD action; just needs the PD banner. *​​*Truth, Work and Freedom - Mass Demonstration*​​For the immediate implementation of the Beercroft Report in its entirety.​​Call on the TUC to call a general strike for the scrapping of TUPE and all industrial tribunals.​​Tear apart the veil of sham employment 'protections'.​​Reveal the truth of work for wages and set the proletariat free.​​
> ​*Venue:* Trades Union Congress, Congress House​Great Russell Street​London​WC1B 3LS​​*Time:* Assemble 12 noon​​​


Done.



BigTom said:


> As long as pacifists are in our streets, we must oppose them. Not by talking, but through action! Not by sitting down, by standing up!


ANTIPA!


----------



## DotCommunist (May 23, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> This reminds me of a military General or some such, many years ago, extolling the virtues of the enhanced-radiation-low blast tactical nuclear bomb. Its use would enable, he said, the depopulation of an enemy area without damaging the buildings. (This is true but I have no references to hand!)
> 
> I fear however DotCommunist that your proposal might cause disagreement within the ranks of Proletarian Democracy. There may be the creation of a faction of splitters who would not want to actually kill most of the proletariat in order to achieve the survival of only the Vanguard. They would say that the Bomb should be seen as an instrument of fear in the Bourgeoisie and Capitalists and its usefulness ceases if it is detonated.


 

Tread carefully cmrd.

I want the people who are mine to survive the day. In that fatal blaze of uranium and anger I hope to keep mine safe, theres are certain cmrds and family members who have not earned the scouring, briefly experienced, event that is the nuclear holocaust. Too many will look up with irritation and say 'what the fuck is that, has some cunt detonated a nuclear bomb or what'. And they will die 0.2 seconds later, before they even formulate why the 'or what' could be.

camps not bombs. I'll split if you cunts cannot persuade me


----------



## stuff_it (May 23, 2012)

How goes it with the prole dem crew?


----------



## where to (May 23, 2012)

no humour section?


----------



## Captain Hurrah (May 23, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> NATO forces at command level knew seriously that if the Warsaw Pact mob steamed in 'battlefield nukes' would be the only way to hold them back


 
Not really. The USSR, particularly during Khrushchev's time in power, saw nuclear weapons as the way forward, with loads of funding going towards research and development, to the dismay of Soviet top brass not seeing money for new shiny machines and equipment for conventional warfare. Indeed, among other things, new battleships were built but then scrapped as the race was on to develop a Soviet intercontinental  missile, and ones that could be launched from underground silos or from submarines, as they were behind the Americans with such a thing. That's one reason why the Soviet Union decided to take a gamble and use Cuba as a potential launchpad for their medium range missiles.


----------



## Roadkill (May 23, 2012)

This is a brilliant thread.


----------



## Nylock (May 24, 2012)

Can the worker's bomb appeal graphic go up and down in value with each successive publication? Maybe with a triumphant byline when it goes up and a thinly-veiled excuse for using the bomb fund for going on the piss (or something) when it decreases in value...


----------



## phildwyer (May 24, 2012)

We can all share PD's hatred of corner shopkeepers who sell tooth-rotting, artery-hardening sweets to kids--some as young as six years old--but it is at best naive of them to ignore the racial undertones behind their campaign. At best.


----------



## barney_pig (May 24, 2012)

Nylock said:


> Can the worker's bomb appeal graphic go up and down in value with each successive publication? Maybe with a triumphant byline when it goes up and a thinly-veiled excuse for using the bomb fund for going on the piss (or something) when it decreases in value...


each week the weekly worker has a special column commenting on the lack of financial contributions from readers by 'Robbie Rix' who takes great care in bemoaning the failure of the class to rally to the publication of the Party.
 It is often comedy gold.


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 24, 2012)

phildwyer said:


> We can all share PD's hatred of corner shopkeepers who sell tooth-rotting, artery-hardening sweets to kids--some as young as six years old--but it is at best naive of them to ignore the racial undertones behind their campaign. At best.


 
We in OPD:CPT and BAS:TARD, in alliance with the IWBA, have no time for your bourgeois liberal identity politics. Read the IWBA's excellent article, "Multiculturalism and Shopkeeping: The Reactionary Consequences and how they can be Challenged" before it's too late!


----------



## DotCommunist (May 24, 2012)

Captain Hurrah said:


> Not really. The USSR, particularly during Khrushchev's time in power, saw nuclear weapons as the way forward, with loads of funding going towards research and development, to the dismay of Soviet top brass not seeing money for new shiny machines and equipment for conventional warfare. Indeed, among other things, new battleships were built but then scrapped as the race was on to develop a Soviet intercontinental missile, and ones that could be launched from underground silos or from submarines, as they were behind the Americans with such a thing. That's one reason why the Soviet Union decided to take a gamble and use Cuba as a potential launchpad for their medium range missiles.


 

you had best hope you are not a man who wears glasses.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (May 24, 2012)

?


----------



## phildwyer (May 24, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> We in OPD:CPT and BAS:TARD, in alliance with the IWBA, have no time for your bourgeois liberal identity politics. Read the IWBA's excellent article, "Multiculturalism and Shopkeeping: The Reactionary Consequences and how they can be Challenged" before it's too late!


 
I find the article profoundly disturbing.  It makes no effort to distinguish between ordinary shopkeepers who occasionally sell a few packs of Juicy Fruit in order to keep their own children in sweets--and it's in shopkeeping culture to have very large families--and the predatory bastard scum shopkeepers who will happily sell Mars Bars to five year-olds.


----------



## Streathamite (May 24, 2012)

utterly excellent thread


----------



## Louis MacNeice (May 24, 2012)

*Communiqué 4 - 95/08/70 - The taste of victory.*

What need have we of sweets? 
When in that revolutionary dawn
The very air will be to savour.
Heady with the bitter iron
Of traitors blood, our mouths,
Our lips and tongues will
Turn away from saccharine deceits.
Farewell to Mars and Juicy Fruit.

People’s Commission for the Bright Dawn of Proletarian Democracy (PCBDPD)


----------



## past caring (May 24, 2012)

Can we have a Proletarian Democracy rave flyer, please? As "genuine" as poss...


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 24, 2012)

Joint statement from OPD:CPT, BAS:TARD and the IWBA:

Drug dealing with the renegades:

Comrades!

The question of why the British working class did not overthrow the bourgeoisie and bring about communism after the Industrial Revolution has been a matter of much debate among Marxist thinkers. We are pleased to announce that we have solved this problem once and for all!

The reason is that the working class in the UK is in fact no longer working class at all. With its love of gangsta culture, drugs, hoodies and hanging around on street corners smoking spliffs with lasses called Bianca-Lee, it is clear that the working class has been irredeemably lumpenised!

Bur fear not comrades, there is hope!

There remains one last working class stronghold that has been able to avoid the fetid influence of the lumpen swamp.

This stronghold is the Pigeon Lees estate in Slough, where the IWBA have been successfully engaged in community work. They are working class proper; they don't like doleys and think drug dealers should be strung up by their whatsits. So advanced is their proletarian consciousness that some had already drawn the workers bomb conclusion before the IWBA began their intervention!

We therefore propose that all our efforts be focused on producing the workers bomb for the working class proper in Pigeon Lees in order that they may rid the world of that most dangerous, renegade class - the lumpen. Which is, of course, the entire so called "working class", in otherwords the renegade lumpen elements that make up the rest of the UK population. We should make it clear to all prospective members that unless they're from the working class proper of Pigeon Lees they will have to be sacrificed to that most noble of causes, the introduction of communism.

For a workers bomb!

Workers of the world fuck off, you have nothing to lose but your filthy lumpen lives!

Down with the lumpen elements not living in Pigeon Lees!

Up with the working class proper of Pigeon Lees!


----------



## BigTom (May 24, 2012)

Placing yourself in direct opposition to the druggist faction there comrade, who are bravely fighting fascism through the only viable means - enforced drug consumption (over the age of 6 obviously).
How are we to make opium the opium of the masses and not simply the plaything of the wealthy. if not through programmes of enforced drug use?


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 24, 2012)

BigTom said:


> Placing yourself in direct opposition to the druggist faction there comrade, who are bravely fighting fascism through the only viable means - enforced drug consumption (over the age of 6 obviously).
> How are we to make opium the opium of the masses and not simply the plaything of the wealthy. if not through programmes of enforced drug use?


 
This simply proves my point - that outside Pigeon Lees the hegemony of lumpen consciousness is so strong that it has even infected layers as advanced as PD comrades! A quick visit to Pigeon Lees, where you get even get a kicking just for putting a roach in a roll-up, will soon cure this most abhorent form of false consciousness!

For a workers bomb!

Workers of the world fuck off, you have nothing to lose but your filthy lumpen lives!

Down with the lumpen elements not living in Pigeon Lees!

Up with the working class proper of Pigeon Lees!

BAS:TARD till I die!


----------



## past caring (May 24, 2012)

Never mind all that - where's me fucking flier?


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 24, 2012)

Chilango's yer man (or possibly woman?)


----------



## Nice one (May 24, 2012)




----------



## chilango (May 24, 2012)

past caring said:


> Can we have a Proletarian Democracy rave flyer, please? As "genuine" as poss...


----------



## chilango (May 24, 2012)

I can add text n stuff tommorrow if you have ideas....


----------



## chilango (May 24, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> Chilango's yer man (or possibly woman?)


 
if I was a woman I'd be_ chilanga_ innit?

O is the masculine ending, A is the feminine in Spanish.

It's a shit user name though, and not at all relevent these days....


----------



## past caring (May 24, 2012)

Aye, I'd forgotten that graphic - that's brilliant...

"Proletarian Democracy - 1917 beats per minute"?

"Proletarian Democracy - Summerskool Party - 'Banging' Techno from dusk 'til dawn" (this one has to have the workers bomb fairly central in the graphic)....


----------



## rekil (May 24, 2012)

Revolution does not run on raised fists comrades. As a minor concession to the realities, pressures and contradictions of being communists in a capitalist world, the next issue of Workers' Girder will have chatline ads on the back page. Kronstchat, Alientalk, etc.


----------



## frogwoman (May 24, 2012)

In solidarity with our male comrades and in struggle against all forms of heteronormativism Proletarian Democracy denounces those who use the term "bollocks". Not only does this entrench the continued forms of sexism in the language but it also reminds those of us without any bollocks of our lack of them.

Grow a pair - stand and fight against discrimination! No to divisive swearing!


----------



## Greebo (May 24, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> <snip>Grow a pair - stand and fight against discrimination! No to divisive swearing!


Ovaries!


----------



## chilango (May 25, 2012)




----------



## rekil (May 25, 2012)

Rrrrrrrrrrrepresent


----------



## past caring (May 25, 2012)

That's fucking quality.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (May 25, 2012)

chilango said:


> View attachment 19551


----------



## Idris2002 (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Captain Hurrah (May 25, 2012)

Wouldn't Helene Demuth have done that for him?


----------



## Streathamite (May 25, 2012)

fuck me, every time I check on this thread it gets funnier.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 25, 2012)

Captain Hurrah said:


> Wouldn't Helene Demuth have done that for him?


 
D'you reckon?


----------



## Captain Hurrah (May 25, 2012)

I was treated to a banya visit for my birthday in 2004.  The banya was in someone's back garden in a sleepy village. 

I


----------



## chilango (May 25, 2012)

cool.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (May 25, 2012)

It was very hot, actually.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 25, 2012)

Captain Hurrah said:


> ?


 
I believe he's intimating that you might get the treatment meted out to spectacle-wearers during the establishment of Democratic Kampuchea, comrade.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (May 25, 2012)

I see.  But which never happened anyway.


----------



## Random (May 25, 2012)

The Cambodian version of the Big Bang Theory?


----------



## imposs1904 (May 25, 2012)

chilango said:


> View attachment 19551


 
will this bloke be playing?


----------



## chilango (May 25, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> will this bloke be playing?


 
No fucking way. he's a liberal. Not a single mention of the workers' bomb or the existence of social ETs or anything.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (May 25, 2012)

Random said:


> The Cambodian version of the Big Bang Theory?


 
I could be wrong, but I think it was about full-steam ahead with primitive socialist (capital, lol) accumulation for an investment surplus to fund rapid industrialisation, regardless of the facts pointing to the unfeasability of its success within a compressed 20-30 year timescale. 

With no credible evidence ever emerging of such a thing happening (killing lots of specky four eyes), I'll stick to the sensationalist garbage produced by hacks who 'reported' on a country they never stepped foot in during the 1970s or 80s.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 25, 2012)

Captain Hurrah said:


> I see. But which never happened anyway.


 
Whether it was reality or not is immaterial, comrade. What is material is that it could happen to anyone questioning the revolutionary credentials of the Proletarian Democracy movement.

Especially that frogwoman and her coven cabal of man-hating witches militant feminists, with their identity politics and their wish to flaunt homo-erotic behaviours in front of male comrades.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 25, 2012)

Bloke on left to bloke on right:
"Don't stand too close to him with the specs, or you'll get caught in the cross-fire".


----------



## Idris2002 (May 25, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> and their wish to flaunt homo-erotic behaviours in front of male comrades.


 
Yes comrade. That is _their _wish. Not yours. Not yours at all. No sireeee. . .


----------



## Random (May 25, 2012)

Captain Hurrah said:


>



Traditional "goodbye" picture, snapped just before the counter-revolutionist was picked up by the two worker-peasants either side of him and hoyed into the ditch, to become human fertilizer.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 25, 2012)

Actually, my original comment was not only in poor taste but probably went too far, so I'm deleting it.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (May 25, 2012)

Random said:


> Traditional "goodbye" picture, snapped just before the counter-revolutionist was picked up by the two worker-peasants either side of him and hoyed into the ditch, to become human fertilizer.


 
Comrade General Secretary caught in the act.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 25, 2012)

"...and never let it be said that I don't lead by example! Why, just now I liquidated an intellectual who was sitting next to me! At this very moment his blood is making my good peasant footrags stick to the floor!"


----------



## phildwyer (May 26, 2012)

Louis MacNeice said:


> *Communiqué 4 - 95/08/70 - The taste of victory.*
> 
> What need have we of sweets?
> When in that revolutionary dawn
> ...


 
Absolutely pathetic and unfit for purpose.

Armchair poetry is no solution to the frankly disgusting state of dental hygiene on our estates. The only real answer is to tackle the vile shopkeepers who grow fat on the workers' misery.

These shopkeeping scum will often give the first Rolo or Twix away free to kids--some as young as four years old--only to demand money once the child is 'hooked.' Which they soon will be, as a bite of sugary bliss provides a pathetic escapist fanstasy of temporary liberation from their wretched lumpentoddler misery.

Of course bourgeois liberal multiculturalists will whinge that chocolate is considered a delicacy in shopkeeping culture, or that giving sweets to children is regarded as an act of kindness in Shopkeeperland. Solve their dental hygiene problems by kicking their teeth in! The Milky Bar is the opium of the toddleriat. It can be crushed only on the STREETS.


----------



## Bakunin (May 26, 2012)

The Workers' Girder Christmas party, note the disapproving look of Lenin:







'Look. Karl, mate... I'm saying this as a friend, OK? Just sit down, take the lampshade off your head and actually THINK about how you're behaving right now. And stop trying to piss off the balcony while drunkenly bellowing all twelve verses of 'The Good Ship Venus', OK..?

'You'll thank me in the morning.'


----------



## barney_pig (May 26, 2012)

a suitable case for PD intervention;


> *The Higgs boson: should Marxists care?*
> Alice Livingstone-Boomla
> 2-3:15pm, Saturday, Chris Ingold Ramsey


Trotskyite, anti galactican, revisionist scum!


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 26, 2012)

chilango said:


> Incidentally, paper sellers are required both to shout "Workers" and "Girder" in the same accent as Taggart when he says "murder".


 
Personally I'd prefer a New York Italian accent: "woiker's gwoider, gettcha woiker's gwoider"!


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 26, 2012)

Bakunin said:


> 'Look. Karl, mate... I'm saying this as a friend, OK? Just sit down, take the lampshade off your head and actually THINK about how you're behaving right now. And stop trying to piss off the balcony while drunkenly bellowing all twelve verses of 'The Good Ship Venus', OK..?
> 
> 'You'll thank me in the morning.'


 
Ahistorical nonsense! A man of Marx's prowess would settle for nothing less than belching The Good Ship Venus. I am reliably informed that on mornings after he was also known to fart the internationale.

And is it just me or does Uncle Joe look like a drunken perv? I reckon he's about to go and try to grope Rosa Luxemburg, who is just out of shot to the right.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 26, 2012)

looks like he simply eyeing up the party for traitors to denounce, perfectly normal behaviour.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 26, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> Ahistorical nonsense! A man of Marx's prowess would settle for nothing less than belching The Good Ship Venus. I am reliably informed that on mornings after he was also known to fart the internationale.
> 
> And is it just me or does Uncle Joe look like a drunken perv? I reckon he's about to go and try to grope Rosa Luxemburg, who is just out of shot to the right.


 
Probably wondering whether he can convince Rosa to give his worker's girder a tug.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 26, 2012)

*Good to see that Peter Cole of Proletarian Democracy (Sudbury branch) got a strongly worded letter in yesterday's Morning Star!*



> *Star must beware the pitfalls of Martovism*
> 
> *Friday 25 May 2012*
> 
> ...




*http://www.morningstaronline.co.uk/news/content/view/full/119471*


----------



## frogwoman (May 26, 2012)

Someone needs to do a pisstake of Radfem2012. Please. I would, but I've got to go out soon


----------



## frogwoman (May 26, 2012)

These radical feminists (the ones that hate transgender people etc) are literally crying out to have the piss taken out of them.


----------



## Greebo (May 26, 2012)

Ovaries to those who insist on defining which sex anyone is by the reproductive organs they were born with and/or have changed the appearance of.  It's a load of intellectually flabby femination. That sort of thing should be left to men, who are incapable of knowing any better. Wombyn (born or made) of the world unite! </Milly Tant>


----------



## frogwoman (May 26, 2012)

For all "private" parts to be nationalised under workers' control! Throw off the shackles of oppression - no to BDSM!

etc


----------



## Captain Hurrah (May 26, 2012)

Jeff Robinson said:


> *Star must beware the pitfalls of Martovism*
> 
> *http://www.morningstaronline.co.uk/news/content/view/full/119471*


----------



## barney_pig (May 26, 2012)

went to work this afternoon, saw the socialist party stall and stopped for  chat and a bout of 'solidarity price wrestling' I was asked how class war was getting on; "oh no, I 'm much more involved with Proletarian Democracy nowadays," much interest, and questions (obviously the Only True Revolutionary proletarian party is taking time to reach the parasitical milieu), but its okay as I told them that our sleeper cells in the Socialist party are very active.


----------



## barney_pig (May 26, 2012)

> *Saturday Evening Social​*
> 
> When did you last have the chance to socialise, dance and celebrate in a women-only, feminist space? Have you EVER had the chance to socialise, dance and celebrate in a women-only, feminist space?!
> 
> ...


----------



## DotCommunist (May 26, 2012)

I went to an 'L Word' convention once- I've never even seen an episode of the L Word but from clips it looks like a lipstick lesbian drama made by bourgeois americans for bourgeois americans. Certainly at no point did the plight of homosexuals under ultra-orthodox theocracies look like it was threatening to rear its head, nor still was there likely to be a close examination on the nature of gender and sex under capitalism. Historical repression and current co-option seemed to me to be likely beyond the purview of 'The L Word'

ANYWAY, by heroically blagging tickets to a buffy convention once (covering myself in glory here) I managed to get on a list of people the organisers routinely send free ticks too. That stopped ages ago, they must have rumbled that I am not actually a journo.

Luckily I am used to situations where only a minority of the people in a crowd eye me with lustful avarice, so it was alright, but the questions it throws up about the co-option of gender/sexual identities as simply another 'pink pound' the subversion blunted, peace-bonded and sold back. They remain.

Ahem.


----------



## Belushi (May 26, 2012)

Do you self identify a lesbian Dotcom? I havent forgotten you used to post pics of yourself as Snoop from the Wire.


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 27, 2012)

A mate of mine left a university LGBT society because he said there wasn't any campaigning around homophobia or anything like that. Reckoned people only joined to find people to have sex with and pretty much everybody was fucking everybody else.

To be honest I couldn't figure out why he left if that's the case and with the above in mind I enquired as to whether there was a heterosexual society. Unfortunately not


----------



## Belushi (May 27, 2012)

Thats every Uni society ever isnt it?

Apart from Dungeons and Dragons obviously.


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 27, 2012)

I dunno, I've only ever gone to a socialist group and I haven't had a single shag out of it! The again when you go to uni when you're 33 there's very little opportunity for on campus shagging on account of being almost as old as their dads. Our lass is a lot happier about this than I am lol


----------



## DotCommunist (May 27, 2012)

Belushi said:


> Do you self identify a lesbian Dotcom? I havent forgotten you used to post pics of yourself as Snoop from the Wire.


 

Didn't ma har look tight though?


----------



## Belushi (May 27, 2012)

You looked fine girl.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 27, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> A mate of mine left a university LGBT society because he said there wasn't any campaigning around homophobia or anything like that. Reckoned people only joined to find people to have sex with and pretty much everybody was fucking everybody else.
> 
> To be honest I couldn't figure out why he left if that's the case and with the above in mind I enquired as to whether there was a heterosexual society. Unfortunately not


 
No white history month either, damn the injustice of it all


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 27, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> No white history month either, damn the injustice of it all


 
I think you might have misunderstood the point of that post lol


----------



## Mr Smin (May 27, 2012)

Belushi said:


> Thats every Uni society ever isnt it?
> 
> Apart from Dungeons and Dragons obviously.


Bit of a derail but I didn't even get ascii pr0n from CompSoc


----------



## rekil (May 28, 2012)

Slight re-jigging of barney's idea. If anyone wants to tart up the flags or anything else that'd be great.






Lemonade-Crazed Anarchists & Adventurists – A Comradely Reminder.


----------



## chilango (May 28, 2012)

Bastards.


----------



## rekil (May 28, 2012)

So PD condemns the weekend's reckless anti-working class antics of self-styled anarchists and then launches its own autonomous guerrilla project the same morning. That's just great comrages.


----------



## chilango (May 28, 2012)

That's praxis for you.


----------



## Random (May 28, 2012)

Time to close down the PD squads, i think


----------



## frogwoman (May 28, 2012)

copliker said:


> So PD condemns the weekend's reckless anti-working class antics of self-styled anarchists and then launches its own autonomous guerrilla project the same morning. That's just great comrages.


 
There can be no action outside the Party.


----------



## chilango (May 28, 2012)

There is no Party outside the action.


----------



## JimW (May 28, 2012)

There is no going outside to puke at the PD action party.


----------



## chilango (May 28, 2012)

Unless it's on the tram tracks. Slippy vom bringing the flow of labor and capital to a halt.


----------



## rekil (May 28, 2012)

Ain't no party like a Chillaxion Kommando xmas party.


----------



## Nylock (May 28, 2012)

Bumping because the people's thread MUST remain on the front page of P&P


----------



## JimW (May 28, 2012)

Nylock said:


> Bumping because the people's thread MUST remain on the front page of P&P


We get most of our work done in a faction conclave prior to the committee meeting, comrade, so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Greebo (May 28, 2012)

JimW said:


> We get most of our work done in a faction conclave prior to the committee meeting, comrade, so it doesn't really matter.


Even so, the week's quota must be met!


----------



## imposs1904 (May 31, 2012)

He'll eventually grow into the T shirt . . . and hopefully grow out of the politics.​ 





​


----------



## chilango (May 31, 2012)

Fuckin A.


----------



## The39thStep (May 31, 2012)

Get me a T shirt XXL please


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 31, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> He'll eventually grow into the T shirt . . . and hopefully grow out of the politics.​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Want one! (the tshirt, not the kid)


----------



## frogwoman (May 31, 2012)

that is great. i've got kind of an idea for the next edition which im gonna work on soon


----------



## Streathamite (May 31, 2012)

you just _have_ to do those T-shirts....


----------



## chilango (May 31, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> He'll eventually grow into the T shirt . . . and hopefully grow out of the politics.​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Just noticed the product placement in the bottom left of the photo!


----------



## Captain Hurrah (May 31, 2012)

Need a Workers' Bomb t-shirt, as well.


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 31, 2012)

I'm shit at this stuff so I can't do it, but doesn't cafepress allow you to do your own designs which they then print onto t-shirts and stuff as and when people order them? (So there's no expense to you) Might be the easiest way of doing it. I'd deffo buy one and I've converted a few mates to the one true vanguard of the international proletariat so I reckon we could knock quite a few out. If we can come up with a good cause we all agree on we could donate any proceeds to that (maybe antifascist prisoners or something)


----------



## frogwoman (May 31, 2012)

Anti fash prisoners would be the best one.


----------



## chilango (May 31, 2012)

Yeah. I think the one above was done on cafepress.

If we agree on one or two designs I can prep them to be print ready.


----------



## imposs1904 (May 31, 2012)

chilango said:


> Just noticed the product placement in the bottom left of the photo!


 
You won't believe me but that was actually an accident.  (My wife doesn't believe me either.)

Once you run out of space under the bed and in the back of the closet, you eventually have to leave unsold Socialist Standards out in plain sight so that your Fox News quoting neighbours can see them when they pop in for a chat.


----------



## imposs1904 (May 31, 2012)

chilango said:


> Yeah. I think the one above was done on cafepress.
> 
> If we agree on one or two designs I can prep them to be print ready.


 
It was Cafe Press. I had a Cafe Press gift certificate burning in my pocket, and Chilango was kind enough to  provide me with the design via PMs.


----------



## barney_pig (May 31, 2012)

I did ask sabcat if they could do one for us, is there any chance that if we have a design they can do the printing? 
Possibly cheaper and more pc than cafepress.


----------



## BigTom (May 31, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> I did ask sabcat if they could do one for us, is there any chance that if we have a design they can do the printing?
> Possibly cheaper and more pc than cafepress.


 
Also, Gawkrodger mention t-shirt printing in this thread:
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/need-a-poster-leaflet-logo-thread.293904/

Both Sabcat and the printers co-op, worth asking him


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 31, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> Someone needs to do a pisstake of Radfem2012. Please. I would, but I've got to go out soon


 
i like this idea, it should be written entirely using words like womyn and persyn at every opportunity.


----------



## gawkrodger (May 31, 2012)

BigTom said:


> Also, Gawkrodger mention t-shirt printing in this thread:
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/need-a-poster-leaflet-logo-thread.293904/
> 
> Both Sabcat and the printers co-op, worth asking him


 
This! (Though I'm not a co-op, I'm just me ha)


----------



## stuff_it (May 31, 2012)

Streathamite said:


> you just _have_ to do those T-shirts....


Innit! I would like a ladies tight fit medium, or a men's small please.


----------



## frogwoman (May 31, 2012)

I want one too.


----------



## barney_pig (May 31, 2012)




----------



## killer b (May 31, 2012)

if someone does a decent design, i'm down for one. needs to be more than just sticking one of the existing flyers onto a t-shirt though.


----------



## chilango (May 31, 2012)

killer b said:


> if someone does a decent design, i'm down for one. needs to be more than just sticking one of the existing flyers onto a t-shirt though.



I'll have a crack tomorrow.


----------



## killer b (May 31, 2012)

do you have high res copies of the logo a man could download? might have a crack too...


----------



## chilango (May 31, 2012)

killer b said:


> do you have high res copies of the logo a man could download? might have a crack too...



No. But I'll sort one out for you...


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 31, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> He'll eventually grow into the T shirt . . . and hopefully grow out of the politics.​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I see you're supporting our Chinese Comrades with your choice of laptop.


----------



## killer b (May 31, 2012)

gawkrodger said:


> This! (Though I'm not a co-op, I'm just me ha)


what limitations does your screenprint have? would a design have to be a limited number of colours, defined edges etc, or is it full colour whizz-bang? although tbh i tend to favour a limited pallate for tshirts either way...


----------



## barney_pig (May 31, 2012)

killer b said:


> if someone does a decent design, i'm down for one. needs to be more than just sticking one of the existing flyers onto a t-shirt though.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 31, 2012)

chilango said:


> No. But I'll sort one out for you...


 
Me too, please.


----------



## stuff_it (May 31, 2012)

chilango said:


> No. But I'll sort one out for you...


Can I have one also please? I feel a good hard procrastinate coming on.


----------



## killer b (May 31, 2012)

soz barney.


----------



## stuff_it (May 31, 2012)

killer b said:


> soz barney.


If it was just the logo, scaled up and positioned appropriately on a ladies tee it would be one tit pointing at the other.


----------



## imposs1904 (May 31, 2012)

chilango said:


> No. But I'll sort one out for you...


 
Chilango, remember I'm a junior partner in this venture. Didn't we agree my cut was 19.4%?


----------



## BigTom (May 31, 2012)

killer b said:


> if someone does a decent design, i'm down for one. needs to be more than just sticking one of the existing flyers onto a t-shirt though.


 
Of all the bits I've done the only ones I think might work on a t-shirt as more than just a flyer stuck on are the anti-pacifist action logo.. which is kind of amusing but I'm not sure anyone would want it but let me if I'm wrong and I'll make a tidier hi-res version.   PD Logo on the small of the back I'd say.



The other one that might work would be the pheonix from the fallout one maybe.
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/workers-power-have-split.291950/page-57#post-11154687


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 31, 2012)

BigTom said:


> Of all the bits I've done the only ones I think might work on a t-shirt as more than just a flyer stuck on are the anti-pacifist action logo.. which is kind of amusing but I'm not sure anyone would want it but let me if I'm wrong and I'll make a tidier hi-res version. PD Logo on the small of the back I'd say.
> 
> View attachment 19743
> 
> ...


 
If anyone's feeling kind enough to do it, I'd fucking love to be able to buy one with that on the front and then the workers bomb like in barney_pig's one on the back. I would never take that t shirt off. Not even in bed.


----------



## barney_pig (May 31, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> If anyone's feeling kind enough to do it, I'd fucking love to be able to buy one with that on the front and then the workers bomb like in barney_pig's one on the back. I would never take that t shirt off. Not even in bed.


I would want one too.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 1, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> If anyone's feeling kind enough to do it, I'd fucking love to be able to buy one with that on the front and then the workers bomb like in barney_pig's one on the back. I would never take that t shirt off. Not even in bed.


 
Not sure that that quite understandably principled position will get you copping off with many on here


----------



## BigTom (Jun 1, 2012)

Ok  i can redo the apa logo in hi res and nicer.. Anyone know how big it would want to be?


----------



## chilango (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jun 1, 2012)

I'll definitely be interested in a bomb one.  Keep the designs coming.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jun 1, 2012)

Captain Hurrah said:


> I see. But which never happened anyway.


He's being humiliated by being made to wear his scarf fold on the 'wrong' side.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jun 1, 2012)

The new cadre is trying, but has yet to make more of an effort in 'learning from the people.'


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 1, 2012)

yay, worker's t-shirts for all


----------



## chilango (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## chilango (Jun 1, 2012)

chilango said:


> View attachment 19748


 
with a "for the worker's bomb!" back print.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 1, 2012)

Can I have the bomb one please.


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 1, 2012)

Cde Chilango, you just HAVE to make those T-Shirts happen


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 1, 2012)

chilango said:


> with a "for the worker's bomb!" back print.


 
I would definitely buy one of them, probably more than one (presents innit) - especially if the proceeds went to antifascist prisoners or summat like that.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 1, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> I would definitely buy one of them, probably more than one (presents innit) - especially if the proceeds went to antifascist prisoners or summat like that.


Actually, scrub that - I want one of these:


chilango said:


> View attachment 19747


----------



## barney_pig (Jun 1, 2012)

Do we have to wait until there are some more anti fascist prisoners before we get the t- shirts?


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 1, 2012)

BigTom said:


> Ok  i can redo the apa logo in hi res and nicer.. Anyone know how big it would want to be?


About a 32GG please.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 1, 2012)

Not sure about the font:


----------



## Greebo (Jun 1, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> About a 32GG please.


How many inches around your widest bit is that?


----------



## rekil (Jun 1, 2012)

Needs something something workers bomb. Or something.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 1, 2012)

copliker said:


> View attachment 19771
> 
> 
> Needs something something workers bomb. Or something.


 
This, with the workers bomb (communism will win) underneath it if possible, or on the back if not, would make for the best T-shirt ever made in the world. Ever.


----------



## killer b (Jun 1, 2012)

Have them queuing to a proldec recruiting office.


----------



## rekil (Jun 2, 2012)

killer b said:


> Have them queuing to a proldec recruiting office.


Or a workers bomb factory.

Like what I done.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 2, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


>


 
inspired.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 2, 2012)

chilango said:


> View attachment 19748


chilango, I suggest that you take into account Marxist semiology in this image. I remind you of the negative comments about a photograph of a 'Pioneer Girl' taken by one of the Constructivist - Rodchenko-inspired photographers in the early post revolutionary period in Russia. The girl was looking upward. This was wrong because it suggested she was looking heavenward for inspiration. Instead she should have been looking steadfastly forward. The photograph was rejected.

Similarly with your bomb image. The bomb should be dropping downward onto the enemy which will be on the right. All you need to do to get past the scrutineering committee is to put the point of the bomb where the flights are at the moment and the flights at the other end, and the bomb will speed on its way down to the enemy below us and to the right. Perhaps the tick could be red as well while you are at it.

In a comradely spirit, Hocus.


----------



## barney_pig (Jun 2, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


>


Comrades, we have a winner!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 2, 2012)

The t-shirt has had it's first split.

one t-shirt believes there should be one ideal bomb that represent all the workers the other that all workers should have access to a bomb.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 2, 2012)

Please put that on a real T-shirt shippou-sensei, I'd definitely buy at least 3 of the buggers!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 2, 2012)

ok  i'll tweek the  artwork  to print quality  then  stick it up on cafe press or summin. (i think you can make it  so it's the cost of the t-shirt only)


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 3, 2012)

Even if you can't I reckon you've earned whatever the extra is - and if you're not comfortable with that there's a few appeals for money for antifascist prisoners online that you could donate it to, like that Aussie lad Jock Palfreeman who's banged up in Bulgaria - seems like an apt thing to do with the money.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 3, 2012)

ok here we go

http://www.cafepress.com/kitsunemimi


----------



## Old Gergl (Jun 3, 2012)

Shippy's asked me to say: the black ones are a bit iffy, he's tinkering with it as I type...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 3, 2012)

each of the images is like 14mb   so   it takes a bit

i am so getting the BBQ apron though


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 3, 2012)

ok  i've ordered myself a BBQ  apron

oh and  yeah aparently i get about 50p an item .. if  i make  a few quid i'll donate it  to something worth while


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 3, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> ok here we go
> 
> http://www.cafepress.com/kitsunemimi


 
I think I love you.


----------



## rekil (Jun 3, 2012)

Map of active PD branches. Very strong interest in 'Nam for some reason.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 3, 2012)

Good work, shippy!


----------



## barney_pig (Jun 3, 2012)

sent a speculative email to ken macleod, he loves PD!- now to sting him for a solidarity sub!


----------



## JimW (Jun 3, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> sent a speculative email to ken macleod, he loves PD!- now to sting him for a solidarity sub!


Guest column "Made in Scotland fae the Girder"


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 4, 2012)

anarcho-syndicalist scum


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 4, 2012)

*Bonfire of the Windsors*
Comrades!
During the last few days the Parasite Celebration has been penetrating the consciousness of the masses. But Proletarian Democracy will never submit to the iron heel within the soft sensible shoes of “Her Majesty”. No! The Jubilee has its derivation in jubilation, and only poor fools and lickspittle toadies blinded by “Her Majesty’s” bling could ever feel any real joy in their hearts. Those who have never known the chains will never truly understand emancipation.
The Jubilee is a grotesque distraction from our historical task of being tied down to serve the will of the workers. Proletarian Democracy will never stray from this position and any comrades that do so will be punished severely. We will never meekly submit to the lash of the Nagaika or any other white Russian monarchical tools. One day the aristocracy will bend over and obey our every command! We will subject them to a firm and solid Marxist criticism, which the enemies of the proletariat will learn to enjoy – or else! 
Today the British royal family has little power, having surrendered during Oliver Cromwell’s reign when it was handcuffed to the bedposts of financial capital, replacing the autocratic but relatively painless domination of Feudalism. The chains of feudalism were by the nature of the system both loftier in height, forcing the serf to tiptoe lest manacles bite his hands. The soporific of faith allowed endurance to form from the notion that this was divined, ordained. The world turned. How much crueller than the caprice of capital when unleashed on the unsuspecting victims of the Industrial Revolution!
Who could fail to despise the exuberance with which monarchist propaganda is rammed down our throats, relentlessly and yea unto choking point the cheesy lies clog our every breath. Love your Queen. Obey your Queen. Grovel along the ground she has fucking trod! No! No and thrice No!
The constant batterings that have rained down since the end of feudal times on the power of that parasitic class provide a source of joy and fulfillment for every true Marxist and are proof – proof of the fact that revolution cannot be far away. No ruler can ever measure the disgust that Proletarian Democracy comrades keep in their hearts for the monarchy. There is thus no choice but to use it for its other purpose, and that is for maintaining our Party’s discipline and training us for the tasks ahead.
Forward, comrades! Let the false consciousness of the Jubilee be discarded like a worn-out sheath for the puny swords of the royalists! Let us thrust forward to the climax of all human history – a worldwide revolution!
Robespierre – “Liberty is a bitch whore who must be taken upon a bed of corpses”


----------



## Delroy Booth (Jun 4, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> But Proletarian Democracy will never submit to the iron heel within the soft sensible shoes of "Her Majesty".


 
hahaha


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 5, 2012)

.


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 6, 2012)

sheer genius froggy!


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 6, 2012)

it was a joint effort but ta


----------



## Bakunin (Jun 7, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> Robespierre – “Liberty is a bitch whore who must be taken upon a bed of corpses”


 
I do try to be broadminded, but that's a bit kinky even by my standards.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 8, 2012)

Bombs not jobs tour 1981 (taken from Ian Bone's blog)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 8, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> Robespierre – “Liberty is a bitch whore who must be taken upon a bed of corpses”


 
i think i have that manga


----------



## rekil (Jun 9, 2012)

I see from the stats that someone came across the blog by searching for "Rachel Khoo". I think we may approach her in a comradely fashion and ask whether she'd like to do a piece for the next issue of the Girder.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 10, 2012)

little paris kitchen '68


----------



## ExtraRefined (Jun 10, 2012)

copliker said:


> View attachment 19802
> 
> 
> Map of active PD branches. Very strong interest in 'Nam for some reason.


 
The Mercator projection is a symbol of imperialism, and demonstrates your northern hemisphere privilege.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 11, 2012)

got my apron


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## rekil (Jun 11, 2012)

Anyone want to do something on Prometheus for the blog?


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 11, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> View attachment 20026


 
Soon as I get some money in the bank I'm definitely having a couple of Tshirts.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## barney_pig (Jun 13, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> View attachment 20071


It's like having your own personal mushroom cloud.


----------



## barney_pig (Jun 13, 2012)

t shirt ordered


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 13, 2012)

Just ordered my proletarian democracy hoodie


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jun 15, 2012)

If I'm back in Moscow in the near future, could get a pic taken sporting a PD t-shirt near Lenin's Mausoleum.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 15, 2012)

Zulfikar Ali Bhutto said:
			
		

> If India builds the bomb, we will eat grass and leaves for a thousand years, even go hungry, but we will get one of our own. The Christians have the bomb, the Jews have the bomb and now the Hindus have the bomb. Why not the Muslims too have the bomb?


And why not the workers?


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 15, 2012)

The workers' bomb pays no heed to religion comrade


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 15, 2012)

Captain Hurrah said:


> If I'm back in Moscow in the near future, could get a pic taken sporting a PD t-shirt near Lenin's Mausoleum.


 
I see there are new calls to have Mad Vlad given a decent burial after all this time.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jun 16, 2012)

Only just noticed that tbh.

While the SU as living memory (not people of my generation) fades even further, it'll  become harder to see where a corpse fits in with the here to stay Putinists. Although in terms of patriotic heritage they've made use of its legacy, re the supranational state. I don't think you can accurately call the changes over the last decade or so a re-emergence of Stalinism though. As LLETSA would say if here, it's traditional no matter the political colouration.


----------



## rekil (Jun 16, 2012)

> The German bank Sparkasse Chemnitz recently launched a Karl Marx credit card. The bank let people vote online for 10 different images, and Marx was the "very clear winner," beating out a palace, a castle and a racetrack, among others.


Link.

Chapeau Chemnitzers.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 16, 2012)

copliker said:


> Link.
> 
> Chapeau Chemnitzers.


 
We need our own and lighters for when we light the rollup hanging out of Laura Penny's red gloss lips , looking haunched and doomed.


----------



## rekil (Jun 16, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> We need our own and lighters for when we light the rollup hanging out of Laura Penny's red gloss lips , looking haunched and doomed.


And capes. Capes will be "in" again.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 16, 2012)

copliker said:


> And capes. Capes will be "in" again.


 
I hope so


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 16, 2012)

> Then raise the workers’ bomb on high,
> Beneath its cloud we’ll gladly die,
> For though it sends us all to hell,
> It kills the ruling class as well.


----------



## JimW (Jun 17, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> _Then raise the workers’ bomb on high..._


_Drop the workers' bomb from high_, shurely? We could engineer a split over this!


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 17, 2012)

Its actually from a Duncan Hallas article which whilst going completely against the grain of 1940s Trotskyism is a belting little  polemic

http://www.marxists.org/archive/hallas/works/1980/12/workersbomb.htm


----------



## yield (Jun 17, 2012)

Not sure if this has already been posted?
The Age - Oct 9, 1972



> The leaflet, Towards a Peoples' Bomb, was published last month by a London group called Under currents and was syndicated in America by a New York under ground news agency.
> 
> Its author — who used the pseudonym Pat Coyne — gave details of how to extract plutonium and published a diagram of a crude bomb he designed.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 17, 2012)

We need to write a "celbrating the great class fighter pat coyne" article


----------



## JimW (Jun 17, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> We need to write a "celbrating the great class fighter pat coyne" article


Then denounce him as an adventurist in the following issue for adopting our policy thirty years too early


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 17, 2012)

Getting ahead of the class


----------



## Ole (Jun 18, 2012)

Just now seen this, ffs


----------



## HST (Jun 18, 2012)

I'll see your Adam Adament and raise you this:


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jun 18, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> Getting ahead of the class


----------



## barney_pig (Jun 18, 2012)

cutting a dash against the pash


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 18, 2012)

can someone give me a step-by-step idiots guide to gettin g a t-shirt done?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 18, 2012)

Streathamite said:


> can someone give me a step-by-step idiots guide to gettin g a t-shirt done?


 
The most convenient way is to follow this link to Shippy's shop and order one (as I shall be doing next week).


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 18, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> cutting a dash against the pash


 
Uncanny if a few pounds heavier


----------



## barney_pig (Jun 18, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Uncanny if a few pounds heavier


my daughter reckoned that was me- "when you were young"


----------



## Dandred (Jun 19, 2012)

Love this, every idea of the left made into a joke. It's like spitting image but better.


----------



## chilango (Jun 19, 2012)

Dandred said:


> Love this, every idea of the left made into a joke. It's like spitting image but better.


 
It's not being _made_ into a joke. Everything is already there. We are merely distilling it.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 19, 2012)

Dandred said:


> Love this, every idea of the left made into a joke. It's like spitting image but better.


 
Can you imagine the right being able to do the same?


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 19, 2012)

chilango said:


> It's not being _made_ into a joke. Everything is already there. We are merely distilling it.


 
Shit writes itself dude.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 19, 2012)

chilango said:


> It's not being _made_ into a joke. Everything is already there. We are merely distilling it.


 
What do you mean "being made into a joke" anyway? The consciousness of the advanced layers of the proletariat is no laughing matter


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 19, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> What do you mean "being made into a joke" anyway? The consciousness of the advanced layers of the proletariat is no laughing matter


 
This smacks of quasi-vanguardism, comrade.

Have you taken your annual break at the Proletarian Democracy Holiday Camp and School yet?
If not, I think you may need to.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 19, 2012)

quasi-vanguardism? we dont do things by halves here. as you know.

*writes polemic*


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 19, 2012)

My proletarian democracy hoodie arrived


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 19, 2012)

Dandred said:


> Love this, every idea of the left made into a joke. It's like spitting image but better.


 
Its a sitcom based on 1940s Troskyism


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## frogwoman (Jun 19, 2012)

When is that "start the war" t-shirt gonna be in stock? we want it


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 19, 2012)

There is a lack of branded smoking paraphernalia. Where is the ashtray.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 19, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> There is a lack of branded smoking paraphernalia. Where is the ashtray.


 
Next to the dustbin of history, which is currently overstuffed with the written works of the Posadist class-traitors!


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 19, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Next to the dustbin of history, which is currently overstuffed with the written works of the Posadist class-traitors!


 
ultra-leftist bourgeois adventurists


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 20, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> There is a lack of branded smoking paraphernalia. Where is the ashtray.


 

This would actually be a niche market despite the expected howls of derision from the revisionists and fifth column elements of 'health'. Disposable lighters would be the place to start followed by some 'bring back smoking in pubs: For a workers bomb ' PD stickers


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 20, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Next to the dustbin of history, which is currently overstuffed with the written works of the Posadist class-traitors!


 
is that the black bin for non recyclables , or the green bin for recycling, or the blue one for pamphlets, newspapers and  theoretical journals?


----------



## chilango (Jun 20, 2012)

chilango said:


> View attachment 19748


 
This the one I'd buy if it were available.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 20, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> ultra-leftist bourgeois adventurists


 
Ah, I see that one of the Posadist class-traitors is finally acknowledging that Posadism is rife with her ilk, comrades!


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 20, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> This would actually be a niche market despite the expected howls of derision from the revisionists and fifth column elements of 'health'. Disposable lighters would be the place to start followed by some 'bring back smoking in pubs: For a workers bomb ' PD stickers


 
yep 

For too long the concept of "health" has been used as a stick to beat the masses! Preventing us eating too many chocolates and smoking too much due to bourgeois conceptions of "health" and "beauty". No! etc


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 20, 2012)

*When swimming with sharks: Capital and its co-option for leftist aims *

Recently there has been much consternation in the ranks over Proletarian Democracy's sale of t-shirts - or there was, until they were expelled. Are we selling out to the iron monster of Capitalism, the question is asked? It is assumed that Proletarian Democracy's involvement in various business interests makes it unfit to call itself a true Proletarian Party. Is this grim picture, painted by our detractors, accurate? Has the establishment of a t-shirt factory meant that Proletarian Democracy has abandoned the working class?

Not at all! When Trotsky talked of taking over the commanding heights of the economy, what exactly did that mean? Plainly it meant through the workers' revolution, but also it meant beating the bourgeoisie at their own game - buying companies ourselves and turning them over to revolutionary causes while also making a fuckton of money (which will obviously only be used for the Workers' Bomb Fighting Fund). By doing this we will make our post-revolutionary job easier. By turning capital to our advantage now, we are saving the working class a ton of work following the revolution. After all, *we* won't have to be expropriated once the revolution has begun, will we?

We ask all comrades to consider buying shares in the London Stock Exchange and to pay close attention to business ventures, especially, but not limited to,those businesses which involve t-shirts or the production of nuclear weapons. It is only through the co-option of capital now that we can fight against capitalism in the future!

Take over the commanding heights of the economy - one t-shirt sale at a time!
No to ultra-leftist purism!
Yes to pragmatism!
For a Proletarian Democracy merger with BAE Systems - forward to the Workers' Bomb!


----------



## rekil (Jun 22, 2012)

Fun + Lunch = Funch : Official snack of Proletarian Democracy (excl. PD Provisional Fruitarian Faction (PDPFF))

_'A Funch instead of a pie helps you agitate educate and organise'_

That pic is 12 years old btw. It took ages to get the face right.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 22, 2012)

a funch a day keeps the contra away?


----------



## rekil (Jun 22, 2012)

Indubitably.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 26, 2012)

Congratulations on passing this off as real!

http://www.independent.co.uk/opinio...udices-of-dinosaur-david-starkey-7879710.html

Full of delicious parody.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 26, 2012)

I heartily look forward to PD's eventual collaboration with well known piss artist Polly Badapple - examining the true state of Greece through a incursion into the rotten heart of the Greek problem, Faliraki.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 26, 2012)

when is the next issue due, I've still got a crossword to compile...


----------



## chilango (Jun 26, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> when is the next issue due, I've still got a crossword to compile...


 
This one still needs to be distributed at Marxism and the other summer schools. The next one for the bookfair and the inevitable student demos of October...


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 26, 2012)

I can see a niche for a Mad Man/FallOut type revival of 1940s Trotskyism . We need people in macs , with belts but not too many.


----------



## chilango (Jun 26, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> I can see a niche for a Mad Man/FallOut type revival of 1940s Trotskyism . We need people in macs , with belts but not too many.


 
Yeah. Not too many belts. Two around the waist and a max of two bandolier style.


----------



## rekil (Jun 26, 2012)

Until the coats get done, we'll have to make do with monogrammed neckerchiefs.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 26, 2012)

I think we are beginning to see a way froward. Fallout itself  was a pre-emptive strike by the multi internationals to undermine the  rising international working class's demands for a Workers Bomb.It may, imo , achieved the opposite.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 26, 2012)

In gieger we trust


----------



## rekil (Jun 27, 2012)

2008 poster. That appears to be a popular choice of pic amongst the proletarian milieu. The great hive mind of the class in action.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jul 9, 2012)

Excellent turnout from the PD entrist faction at the CWI summer school in Belgium - theres now PD graffitti at Gent Univeristy bogs too!


----------



## JHE (Jul 9, 2012)

In the Gents?


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jul 9, 2012)

Ill tee em up etc


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 9, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> Excellent turnout from the PD entrist faction at the CWI summer school in Belgium - theres now PD graffitti at Gent Univeristy bogs too!


 
Fantastic


----------



## barney_pig (Jul 9, 2012)

"Drop the workers bomb!"?


----------



## rekil (Jul 10, 2012)

Is there a communist top trumps or anything like it?

According to the stats, the most popular topic on the blog is "Rachel Khoo" btw. There now.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 10, 2012)

copliker said:


> Is there a communist top trumps or anything like it?
> 
> According to the stats, the most popular topic on the blog is "Rachel Khoo" btw. There now.


Perhaps there should be a recipes section?.


----------



## treelover (Jul 11, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> Excellent turnout from the PD entrist faction at the CWI summer school in Belgium - theres now PD graffitti at Gent Univeristy bogs too!


 
Gent is a fantastic place...


----------



## rekil (Jul 29, 2012)

I think I may have found a serious contender for the official PD anthem.

Let's All Make A Bomb By Heaven 17.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jul 29, 2012)

Band's from Sheffield too - the only genuinely proletarian city left. Everyone else is middle class.


----------



## Bakunin (Jul 29, 2012)

copliker said:


> I think I may have found a serious contender for the official PD anthem.
> 
> Let's All Make A Bomb By Heaven 17.




Or there's this (slightly unseasonal) effort:


----------



## barney_pig (Aug 6, 2012)

our facebook page has been putsched!


----------



## rekil (Aug 6, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> our facebook page has been putsched!


Not on facebook. Report?


----------



## barney_pig (Aug 6, 2012)

looks as if the Broderites have snuck in whilst the adults were watching the olympics and moved all the seats around. they changed the banner from Proletarian democracy to proletarian dictatorship! (which appears to be in crayon!)


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Aug 6, 2012)

Studes?


----------



## JimW (Aug 6, 2012)

MySpace is surely more thoroughly proletarian, any way.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Aug 6, 2012)

Who uses that any more?


----------



## JimW (Aug 6, 2012)

The wretched of the Internet!


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Aug 6, 2012)

VKontakte.


----------



## barney_pig (Aug 6, 2012)

JimW said:


> MySpace is surely more thoroughly proletarian, any way.


MYspace? it is this sought of bourgeious individualist thought that condemns the internet to the dustbin of galactic history once the interstellar revolution happens. It is the workers space!


----------



## rekil (Aug 6, 2012)

Expel the security committee.


----------



## rekil (Aug 6, 2012)

Workerspace is a great name for a site btw.

Spaceworkerspace as well.


----------



## JimW (Aug 6, 2012)

Get coding, comrade. (TBH I don't use any of them so am talking out of arse)


----------



## rekil (Aug 6, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> looks as if the Broderites have snuck in whilst the adults were watching the olympics and moved all the seats around. they changed the banner from Proletarian democracy to proletarian dictatorship! (which appears to be in crayon!)


Screenie pls? 

Proletarian Dictatorship doesn't sound half bad actually.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 6, 2012)

Uncle Joseph would be proud


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 6, 2012)

Right, so who banned me from the FB group then?


----------



## SpineyNorman (Aug 6, 2012)

Uncle Joseph would be proud of me - just banned all the little scrotes who'd been pissing about with the name. Purges ftw.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Aug 6, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Right, so who banned me from the FB group then?


 
lol oops


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 6, 2012)

froggy 

it's not a working class vanguard without a few expulsions


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 6, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> froggy
> 
> it's not a working class vanguard without a few expulsions


Is this because of all the book learning? 

Come the revolution you will all be glad of my practical skillz. 

*hmph*


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 6, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Is this because of all the book learning?
> 
> Come the revolution you will all be glad of my practical skillz.
> 
> *hmph*


 
froggy 

practical skills eh? you're not a member of the proletariat unless you've read das kapital at least three times.


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 6, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> froggy
> 
> practical skills eh? you're not a member of the proletariat unless you've read das kapital at least three times.


I must have missed the chapter on how to build the workers bomb, as well as the one about how to change the worker's brake pads.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 6, 2012)

Can you even build the workers spliff? it would be useful


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 6, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> Can you even build the workers spliff? it would be useful


I'm smoking one right now, though stocks are running low.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Aug 7, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> Uncle Joseph would be proud of me - just banned all the little scrotes who'd been pissing about with the name. Purges ftw.


----------



## rekil (Aug 7, 2012)

Tough crowd.


----------



## Bakunin (Aug 7, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> Can you even build the workers spliff? it would be useful


 
Well, someone obviously brought enough for everybody...


----------



## rekil (Aug 7, 2012)

If anyone can be arsed to have a row with billy bloody bragg in the guise of a reasonably deranged PD militant on the twitter, pm me or spineynorman. I'm not in the humour. I dunno what's worse, the nonsense he's coming out with ("save your angry tweets for our enemies") or the fact that he hasn't worked out that it's a joke. The last blog entry was barney's 'Hate Puppies?' piece ffs. 

http://proletariandemocracy.wordpress.com/2012/08/04/hate-puppies-hate-proletarian-democracy-2/


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Aug 7, 2012)

copliker said:


> Tough crowd.


 
I think it's what didn't make it to the film of his candidate speech for 'election' to the Supreme Soviet in December 1937.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 7, 2012)

copliker said:


> If anyone can be arsed to have a row with billy bloody bragg in the guise of a reasonably deranged PD militant on the twitter, pm me or spineynorman. I'm not in the humour. I dunno what's worse, the nonsense he's coming out with ("save your angry tweets for our enemies") or the fact that *he hasn't worked out that it's a joke*. The last blog entry was barney's 'Hate Puppies?' piece ffs.
> 
> http://proletariandemocracy.wordpress.com/2012/08/04/hate-puppies-hate-proletarian-democracy-2/


 

thats beautiful


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 7, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> thats beautiful


TBF if anyone cat get Billy Bragg to write a song about the Prole Dem crew and dropping the workers bomb they will get 9,000 internet points, a gold star, and I will post them a hobnob and a cup of tea.


----------



## rekil (Aug 7, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> TBF if anyone cat get Billy Bragg to write a song about the Prole Dem crew and dropping the workers bomb they will get 9,000 internet points, a gold star, and I will post them a hobnob and a cup of tea.


Did you see this from yesterday?


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 7, 2012)

even Penny clocked it as satire from first glance.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Aug 7, 2012)

Didn't big conk start crying and shaking when fascists attacked a demo he attended years ago?


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 7, 2012)

Also 'Leftier-than-thou' would make an excellent line to go under the masthead of the next edition of the girder


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 7, 2012)

I recall Littledong of all people praising Bragg as ' The sort of Left wing patriot that used to be common in past times'


----------



## SpineyNorman (Aug 7, 2012)

I was quite proud of this one:
5 Aug 

*Billy Bragg* ‏@*billybragg* 
@*ProletarianDem* @*RedNaylor* Being attacked by sectarian comrades from the left is the worse, since you ask, but you get used to it.
 *   Expand   * 

 *Reply* 
 *Retweet* 
 *Favorite* 
 
22h 

*ProletarianDemocracy* ‏@*ProletarianDem* 
@*billybragg* You're no comrade of ours. Mr "post ideological" Lib Dem "class is dead" post-modernist vote tory to keep out the BNP traitor.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Aug 7, 2012)

Captain Hurrah said:


>


 
Thanks comrade - excellent amunition for the great Bragg debate on the twitter machine!


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Aug 8, 2012)

> "No I don't think we live in a classless society" but on p296 of your book "..Britain has become a classless society" hmm


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 22, 2012)

*V is for Vilification – Proletarian Democracy Communique*

Few comrades could have been unaware of the recent furore surrounding Julian Assange and his Wikileaks operation. The international proletariat have been eagerly awaiting a response from the party of the working class, Proletarian Democracy, on this important issue. Fear not!

Julian Assange is nothing other than a liberal traitor who has cosied up to the Fabians of the Guardian and New York Times and the reformist Labourism which accords no RESPECT to the toiling masses. By sheltering him the Ecuadorians show their anti-Bolivaran nature, thus completing their final degeneration and capitulation to the running dogs of imperialism. While an honourable man lies rotting in a US military jail for revealing his information to the wrong man, Julian's indiscretion with his sources mimics his indiscretion elsewhere.

Slinking into this sordid picture, dressed in the leotard of reformist third-worldism, comes George Galloway, placing Assange's crimes in the category of “bad etiquette”. Big Brother? Or “our little secret?”

Does this mean that Proletarian Democracy support his extradition to Sweden or the United States? Not at all! The working class has no country, and as Trotsky said, the revolution does not recognise national borders, whether those borders are those of Ecuador, the UK, the USA, or Sweden. It is before the international proletariat that he must be judged.

Based on a Proletarian Democracy poll, during which comrades went into the streets with a picture of Julian and asked the masses their opinions of whether they would let him look after their kids, working class response speaks for itself. 90% said “wrong'un.”

Let Assange stay right where he is, disregarding the bourgeois concept of “diplomatic immunity” and let the working class storm the gates of the Ecuadorian embassy, with a cry of “No Slumbering!” That will cast aside his supporters with their V masks, a grotesque mockery of Guy Fawkes, whose sectarian Papist politics are all too well served by the intervention of a Galloway who hides too much behind his beard. Where now is the RESPECT for the international proletariat?

Assange and his basement-dwelling supporters have even claimed credit for the glorious victories of the working class in the Arab spring, in the ultimate substitutionist calumny. Why? Anyone would think that Assange had personally taken on Mubarak in single combat!

Only Proletarian Democracy can provide the protection which Julian Assange refused to provide his unfortunate victims. Assange will never be the prophylactic for the working classes, indeed he is always destined to slip. The working classes NEVER sleep, therefore Assange can never fuck them.

Unlike the Ecuadorian embassy, the doors of the Marxist vanguard will remain firmly locked to the violations of individualist libertarianism. We have slept too long - let us wake up to a socialist future!

“_You snooze, you lose!” - _Anon


----------



## shagnasty (Aug 22, 2012)

Captain Hurrah said:


>



I imagine they couldn't stop applauding he would have had them shot


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Aug 22, 2012)

A mixture of both playing along and genuine admiration I would imagine.

I like the anecdote about Welsh Communist miner and writer, Lewis Jones, refusing to get up from his seat and join in a standing ovation when Stalin entered the room at a meeting of foreign Communists, who were working for the Comintern and living in Moscow during the 1930s. Not sure if it's true or not, though.


----------



## rekil (Aug 24, 2012)

If anyone has an appropriate pic or pic idea for the latest blog entry, slap it up here please.

Doesn't have to be appropriate actually. Anything will do.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 24, 2012)

I believe billy's cottoned on to it now.

@billybragg If I can't have cupcakes, I don't want to be part of your revolutio.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 24, 2012)

took him long enough but fairplay


----------



## rekil (Aug 24, 2012)

I don't think he has you know. He's just deflecting something put to him earlier.



> @billybragg posting pictures of BUNS on the day that a load of striking miners were massacred. idea for a tune in there somewhere #braggaid


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 24, 2012)

How can he not clock it as satire? It's not exactly subtle.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 24, 2012)

Billy 'subtle' Bragg you mean?


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 24, 2012)

Balbi said:


> I believe billy's cottoned on to it now.
> 
> @billybragg If I can't have cupcakes, I don't want to be part of your revolutio.


 
"I used to buy my cupcakes from an oppressive cupcake regime".


----------



## rekil (Aug 24, 2012)

Cupcakes. He likes american things.

'On the garbage strewn sidewalks of Burton Bradstock's lower east side...'


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 24, 2012)

froggie, that piece is wonderful


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 24, 2012)

Fantastic line:



> reformist third-worldist lechery


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 24, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> froggie, that piece is wonderful


 
thanks  it was a joint effort really with me and DC  and copliker made a few edits that are now on the blog


----------



## rekil (Aug 24, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Fantastic line:


The 'perfumed lechery' line was nicked from A Slap In The Face then disguised a bit and crowbarred it into froggy and DC's stuff.

Let us raid the wheelie bin of history.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 24, 2012)

copliker said:


> The 'perfumed lechery' line was nicked from A Slap In The Face then disguised a bit and crowbarred it into froggy and DC's stuff.
> 
> Let us raid the wheelie bin of history.


Creeping fascist influence.


----------



## rekil (Aug 24, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Creeping fascist influence.


It is a big wheelie bin.

No better time for a split anyway.


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 24, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> The working classes NEVER sleep, therefore Assange can never fuck them.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Aug 24, 2012)

Just noticed that the official AWL twitter account started following us on the 15th


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 24, 2012)

*To whit - Hewitt!*

In exposing the purple cyclops of royalism, Kelvin Mckenzie of the Sun has unwittingly performed the working class a huge service. The carrot-headed royal exposing his rusty sheriff's badge should leave us in no doubt as to the venal carnality that runs through this inbred line.

Of course we should not be blinded by the majesty of a flaccid prince's penis and forget that the vile organ pumping these frankly shit images into our brains is that enemy of the working class_ par excellence_ - the Sun. While the Murdoch empire reels from the body blows of dark-arts scandals we should not allow the prince's pronounced tan-lines to distract us from the traitorous soon-to-be-liquidated scum who lay claim to the sanctity of the Fourth Estate merely so they can show Harry Hewitt's pasty white arse.

The phone, once a harmless tool of communication, has become used for an increasingly sinister purpose - to snoop on the details of people's private lives. While the further exposure of monarchical decadence is to be welcomed and greeted with joyful, righteous vicarious disgust, was it not Trotsky himself whose private correspondence was examined by Stalin in order to discredit him?

This week marks the assassination of Trotsky with an icepick in 1940, a task which would have been made this much easier would Stalin have simply have been able to phone Ramon Mercader on his mobile, or ask "Can I have the number of an icepick shop in Mexico" on 118118. A modern-day Stalin would not only be able to examine Trotsky's letters, but listen to his voicemails and recoil from the voice of true Leninism. To read his texts - "Militarisation of Labour - LOL." How much easier would the task of the traitors of Kronstadt have been if they had been able to text each other warnings of impending proletarian vengeance.

The inbox of Bukharin, however, would surely only have been of interest to those who wondered what form Bolshevik love poetry might take.

Not only must we guard against vicious Fleet Street hacks, but also the perversions of democratic centralism personified by Stalin. So instead of merely hacking phones, as the Murdochs have done, let us smash the obsolete Nokia 3210 of capitalism against the wall of proletarian wrath, brick on brick, and cast the iPhone of imperialist tyranny into the murky depths. The bread and circuses of Snake have for too long kept the working classes from the promised lands of Angry Birds.

The working class only needs one phone - the Xperia running Linux. Only open source software, inaccessible to those who have only trade union consciousness, is acceptable in the face of two competing capitalist behemoths. The expressions of righteous but nevertheless uncoordinated, ill-disciplined and misdirected anger organised by lumpen elements using the so-called "crackberry", must be avoided, as the revolution needs a leadership who can not only master Marxist theory but also master a confusing user interface.

Only this could ensure that true democratic centralism was maintained and prevent the spontaneity and lack of leadership, accountable or otherwise, which has unfortunately been a feature of so many recent "autonomous" uprisings. Indeed comrades, as one thinks of Harry's ginger sack sweatily defiling the baize that others have given to us one can only wonder how many honest toilers must forever fail to pot that crucial black because of the stain of royalist sweat throwing the arrow-straight cueing action off beam? And in a wider sense, are we not all cast off beam by royalist ballbaggery? Think upon it.

We may be amused as the dog of Murdochism savages the dignity (hah) of the royals. But make no mistake - this is the sixth form laughing at Sir. Forwards, comrades, to a new game of pool! The working classes will one day never lack 50ps and royalist scum will be forced to rack up. And yes, they will break first.

_I've got one more bullet in my gun' - _Jimmy Cliff


----------



## rekil (Aug 24, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> Just noticed that the official AWL twitter account started following us on the 15th


Today we got a mention from Suanne Braun who is/was in Stargate 1.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 24, 2012)

I had an arguement with an assange fanboy who wanted to know Proletarian Democracy's "serious view"


----------



## Belushi (Aug 24, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> the purple cyclops of royalism,


 
That's got to be dotties phrase


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 25, 2012)

Just because I own a copy of Rogers Profanisaurus


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 25, 2012)

copliker said:


> Today we got a mention from Suanne Braun who is/was in Stargate 1.


 

Am pure vexed that Stargate Universe got axed.Begbie in spaaaaace was brilliant


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 25, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> Am pure vexed that Stargate Universe got axed.Begbie in spaaaaace was brilliant


 
Annoying as fuck cliffhanger ending, but at least I won't have to see Hamish Macbeth sexing up a hologram again.
I miss Eli, though.


----------



## rekil (Aug 25, 2012)

The title is a shakespeare reference is it?

Tu-whit tu-whoo?


----------



## raknor (Aug 25, 2012)

copliker said:


> Today we got a mention from Suanne Braun who is/was in Stargate 1.


 
  Was that you I was tweeting with last night? apologies was slightly the worse for wear!!


----------



## rekil (Aug 25, 2012)

raknor said:


> Was that you I was tweeting with last night? apologies was slightly the worse for wear!!


I was on twitter machine duty yes.


----------



## raknor (Aug 25, 2012)

copliker said:


> I was on twitter machine duty yes.


 
I was pleased she retweeted that, again sorry about the music choices! I enjoyed that mars video


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 25, 2012)

copliker said:


> The title is a shakespeare reference is it?
> 
> Tu-whit tu-whoo?


 

not an intentional one lol, but umm....yes, check my erudition combabes!


----------



## Balbi (Aug 27, 2012)

PD is essential reading for me now, fantastic work comrades.


----------



## barney_pig (Aug 29, 2012)

there is a competition for a free t shirt from sabcat on facebook- one of the prizes is a nice workers bomb style design- I want.


----------



## BigTom (Sep 2, 2012)

Are these two PD members? Part of the anti-fascism / compulsory drugs program I think. Another victory comrades, onwards and upwards (as high as we can get) to defeat fascism!


----------



## rekil (Sep 7, 2012)

Frank Turner to release "most anti-communist album ever" on September 11th, the anniversary of the Chilean coup. Sick. Who he? Some Eton "rockjectivist" cock and mate of Bragg's who's a Rand fan and says nazis are lefties and so on. Time permitting, PD will have a rummage through the tracklist.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 7, 2012)

I have removed his music videos from my youtube playlist and had a word with myself


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 7, 2012)

copliker said:


> Frank Turner to release "most anti-communist album ever" on September 11th, the anniversary of the Chilean coup. Sick. Who he? Some Eton "rockjectivist" cock and mate of Bragg's who's a Rand fan and says nazis are lefties and so on. Time permitting, PD will have a rummage through the tracklist.
> 
> View attachment 22809


 
Note how they're all attempting to hide boners?
Someone must have held up a picture of the grocer's daughter.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 10, 2012)

*Turner's Luck*

It's been a busy week for the party of the people. But one Frank Turner, purveyor of punk and fanny of folk has been outed by the Fabians as a disgusting species of INDIVIDUAL known as a libertarian. We listened to his works sooooo you didn't have to.

Frank Turner is set to release his latest "opus". Why are we not all gagging to hear this, comrades, on the anniversary of the fateful day that Bolivarian socialism took a right punch in the eye?

_I had to ask myself, well,_
_ Is it really worth it?_
_ Is any of this worth it?_
_ Well the whole thing’s far from perfect,_
_ But I’ve yet to figure out a better way to spend my time._

He eventually found a better way ... reading Atlas Shrugged. Clearly his time at Eton was not spent unwisely, sticking the pages of Fountainhead together.

Readers, comrades. Tomorrow marks a day when a democratically elected socialist was ousted by a right-wing coup. Who can forget the dread hand of Thatcher hovering over Pinochet's ... coffin? In many ways it is not the touted sexual relationship between Reagan and Thatcher but rather what the Iron Lady did to that neo-fascist ... cause.

What a sickening irony that at the time of year when all true Marxists commemorate the Chilean tragedy, more horrific bombshells could be dropped on the working class, those of Frank Turner and Grant Shapps. In the face of this modern-day equivalent of a man who sells the oil of snakes and adds arsenic to bread, the party of the working class finds itself drawn to defend the actions of the capitalist outfit known as Google.

Surely we cannot be far from some kind of apocalypse, bomb-based or otherwise, when the one true voice of Leninist thinking has recourse to uphold the integrity of capitalism's favourite search engine (scant though it may be)? We, of course, denounce in the most vitriolic terms Google's capitulation to the butchers of Tianamen Square in their attempts to impose a censored search engine on the population. But nonetheless, the stance they have taken on the Shapps issue is to be commended and holds a ray of hope that the transition to socialism may yet be conducted without the spillage of too much bourgeois blood. At least not on our keyboards.

Let us then condemn the muddying of waters as personified by "Chuck Champion". The working classes could never have seen such an epic champion of rapey tips since this Tory shyster exposed his vile agenda. Not content with flogging pick-up guides to innocent Yanquis, he developed a so-called piece of "entrepreneurial" software which did little more than thieve the hard-coded toil of workers and petty-bourgeois internet businessmen, who of course, according to Trotsky, we must aim to win over to socialism in a revolutionary situation.

Quite soon, the cigar-smoking godfather of strong-man socialism will pass on to the great Kommosol in the sky. When he has gone, there will be many reformist and ultra-left pretenders who will resort to piss-weak Ecuadorian shenanigans in place of a proper democratic centralist framework. Castro made something of socialism that is not of a European mould. We shall not see his like again.

Our demands:

Defend Google Ads!
Defend Google, but down with the Great Firewall of China! State Capitalism is to be decried!
Down with the Shapps-Green-Champion juggernaut of spam and deception! Let us not forget that Shap is one letter removed from Sham! These people are running our country - honestly, they are!
Uphold the gains of Bolivarian socialism! Let us never forget ... Castro and Allende.

_"We're not just having fun, we're saving lives"_ - Frank Turner


----------



## rekil (Sep 10, 2012)

Fantastic. 



> At least not on our keyboards.


And tablets. We are high tech. 

edit: Snipped the shit lyrics. not the place.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 10, 2012)

its hard to take the piss when people mug themselves for you


----------



## Nylock (Sep 11, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Note how they're all attempting to hide boners?
> Someone must have held up a picture of the grocer's daughter.


Or Ayn Rand...


----------



## rekil (Sep 11, 2012)

"David in Atlanta" on libcom



> Sep 11 2012 03:10
> Seems like the right forum to ask in.
> Ok, libcommy train spotters.. Is http://proletariandemocracy.wordpress.com a piss take or batshit crazy or both?


----------



## JimW (Sep 11, 2012)

copliker said:


> "David in Atlanta" on libcom


He's missing the dialectical balance between the two.


----------



## rekil (Sep 11, 2012)

JimW said:


> He's missing the dialectical balance between the two.


"David in Atlanta" is our "Joe the plumber". The paucity of blue skies thinking behind the PD brand has been underlined in bold confusion font.


----------



## Nylock (Sep 11, 2012)

lol


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 11, 2012)

Check out our latest masterpiece 

http://proletariandemocracy.wordpress.com


----------



## Balbi (Sep 11, 2012)

Hubris comrade!


----------



## treelover (Sep 11, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> Check out our latest masterpiece
> 
> http://proletariandemocracy.wordpress.com


 

Victor Jara presente!


----------



## Libertad (Sep 11, 2012)

Good copy there from the night desk, well done comrades.
One thing I would pick up on though:



> bearing an uncanny resemblance to the one in the Beast With Five Fingers fillum,


I'd change fillum to film as it acts as too much of a signal.
Everyone's a critic eh?


----------



## rekil (Sep 11, 2012)

Libertad said:


> I'd change fillum to film as it acts as too much of a signal.
> Everyone's a critic eh?


Done. When the people speak, PD listens.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 11, 2012)

it must be well gutting to be the slightly poor kid at Eton. I mean, you are only at the training ground for the bastards who run tings. But you aren't quite wealthy enough to get balls deep into the gig. My heart pumps purple piss.


----------



## JimW (Sep 11, 2012)

copliker said:


> Done. When the people speak, PD listens.


Disappointing display of craven populist opportunism. It should be, when Cmrde Mainwaring or his representatives speak, the masses joyfully convene two-day study sessions.

Edited due to near-fatal mis-spelling of our Dear Leader's name.


----------



## chilango (Sep 11, 2012)

JimW said:


> Disappointing display of craven populist opportunism. It should be, when Cmrde Mainwaring or his representatives speak, the masses joyfully convene two-day study sessions.
> 
> Edited due to near-fatal mis-spelling of our Dear Leader's name.



Still spelt wrong.

It's Cmbbe Mainwaring.


----------



## Nylock (Sep 11, 2012)

..how many followers does the glorious worker's blog have now?


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 4, 2012)

is still there;


> ...turned out, he was actually in Bolivia fighting with the guerrilla movement there. Conversely, after Guevara was executed by Bolivian authorities, Posadas claimed in 1967 that Che Guevara wasn't actually dead but was being kept in prison by Castro's government.
> In the late 1960s the Posadists became increasingly interested in UFOs claiming they were evidence of socialism on other planets.[_citation needed_] The movement became increasingly esoteric and New Age.[_citation needed_] The Posadist movement declined until Posadas' death in 1981 after which the movement largely collapsed.* a recent resurgance in interest in the ideas and practice of Posadas and of the posadist organisations in the UK has resulted in the formation of a new political grouping- Proletarian Democracy[3] that has produced a newspaper[4] and have a lively presence in social media[5]. Actual numbers involved in this group is unclear, as many appear to be involved in deep entry work within other socialist groupings.*
> The Fourth International Posadist claims the following parties as members. It is unknown how many of these organisations still exist or how many members they have. However it is unlikely there are more than a hundred members of t...


posadist fourth international wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fourth_International_Posadist


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 4, 2012)

we are totally going to win.

froggies due here in half hour, we may look at the weather undergrounds use of privilege theory in the context of manarchism and FTL spaceships


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 4, 2012)

reference to the early marxian movements rejection of masculine power-thus leader of the social democratic federation  was called Hymen in honour of womyn earth power.


----------



## sihhi (Oct 5, 2012)

I missed the joke last time round, so if it's all a bit stale I won't send it, but I've squeezed 8 years of eye-rolling and silent hate at various party-sects - (and having an opinion of galloway even lower than before) into a long history and copied the style of the first issue to produce this, just the first page of the text.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 5, 2012)

that is absolutely fantastic


----------



## SpineyNorman (Oct 5, 2012)

sihhi said:


> I missed the joke last time round, so if it's all a bit stale I won't send it, but I've squeezed 8 years of eye-rolling and silent hate at various party-sects - (and having an opinion of galloway even lower than before) into a long history and copied the style of the first issue to produce this, just the first page of the text.
> 
> View attachment 23746


 

PM me and I'll give you the login for the blog - this needs to go on there! (Either in higher definition or as a pdf if possible)


----------



## rekil (Oct 5, 2012)

sihhi said:


> I missed the joke last time round, so if it's all a bit stale I won't send it, but I've squeezed 8 years of eye-rolling and silent hate at various party-sects - (and having an opinion of galloway even lower than before) into a long history and copied the style of the first issue to produce this, just the first page of the text.


Brilliant ta. Maybe the text version can go up as well? 

The joke (  ) can stand a few more floggings yet. There are still a few bits and pieces gestating, a proper response to Ken MacLeod, the 2nd issue of the girder and err, some other shit.


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 5, 2012)

in a rather nastily arch attack on the anti deutsche and platypus in the latest weekly worker there is mention of a stop the bomb campaign in Germany run by people associated with the AD, and which is mainly concerned with building up to war with Iran (stopping _Iran's_ bomb), campaigning for a war under the banner of stopping a bomb _is_ a little bit communism.


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 5, 2012)

copliker said:


> Brilliant ta. Maybe the text version can go up as well?
> 
> The joke (  ) can stand a few more floggings yet. There are still a few bits and pieces gestating, a proper response to Ken MacLeod, the 2nd issue of the girder and err, some other shit.


personally the jape of PD is more intellectually convincing, and far less nauseating, than the amoralistic bullshit being promoted by the 'real' left.


----------



## treelover (Oct 5, 2012)

How can you have satire when Newman's 'Socialist Unity' Site lauds the launching of China's first Aircraft Carrier?


----------



## rekil (Oct 6, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> personally the jape of PD is more intellectually convincing, and far less nauseating, than the amoralistic bullshit being promoted by the 'real' left.


But do any of the so-called real left's papers have a kidz korner with reloaded nursery rhymes?

♫ Build build the workers' bomb ♫ scorn all faux-left pleas ♫ merrily merrily merrily merrily ♫ CRRRRUSSSHH the bourgeoisie


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 6, 2012)

The old socialist organiser used to regularly print Sean matgamnas 'poetry'.


----------



## sihhi (Oct 8, 2012)

A warm-up for something i've nearly finished.

I still can't upload the pdf page of Workers' Girder 2, it says the file is too large.

So here is the first part in text, the quotes are real quotes by the way:




> *HISTORICO-THEORETICAL SPECIAL   *
> Barry Mainwairing explains who we really are
> *NOURISHING SOUP OF WORKERS’ POWER*
> In the 1970s. We were an unassociated tendency in the tensile lassitude of Workers' Power. It has taken us nearly 25 years to coalesce together to form the emulsion that is Proletarian Democracy, from amidst the nourishing soup of Workers' Power. That is to say we felt things were not quite right, but couldn't say this for fear of rocking the boat back then. However had we said all of what we wanted, then it is/was what would have been right.
> ...


----------



## sihhi (Oct 8, 2012)

> *LIQUIDATIONIST TENDENCIES *
> In spite of the strong liquidationist tendencies within a substratum of semi-Stalinist circles in and around Workers' Power's CC in the 1980s, Mark Hoskisson was productively correct to assert that Trotsky had he lived to 1945 to see a nuclear bomb in  action, would have revised his statements denouncing nuclear physics and  nuclear weapons: "Now with the reality of the boom, only an idiot or  perhaps a charlatan like Gerry Healey, would describe Trotsky's  categorical declaration as correct. However we reject the idea that  Trotsky's error stems from an objectivist and fatalist methodology on  his part. This charge- levelled at him by theoretical cheapskates like  John Molyneaux - does not stand up for one minute" (Workers Power Theoretical Journal of Workers Power- no9).
> 
> *BOURGEOIS MILIEU TO ITS CORE*  Hoskisson is only partially correct to suggest "Had Trotsky's epigones re-elaborated his  programme in the 1950s many of the difficulties we face today would not  exist" The contradictory containment of post-war Trotskyism within the methodological confines of identary post-manufactured retopianism would have marked a bourgeois milieu to its very core even in the 1950s, hence Hoskisson would be wrong. If you think what we say doesn't make sense, read it again!
> ...


----------



## sihhi (Oct 8, 2012)

> *MIGRATING AFRICAN SWALLOWS*
> Instead of Workers' Power's defensive abortion campaign in the 1980s,  merely trying to protect the limited legacy of the social non-proletarian  democratic Roy Jenkins Act, we called for an offensive campaign. We demanded abortion procedures for all men between the ages of sixteen and twenty four in order to help equalise the social stigma  around reproduction. We also called for a programme of abortion amongst  Britain's farm animals and domestic birds, and pending negotiation with  the revolutionary regimes of Frontline Africa, some agreement on abortion  for migrating African swallows.  We urged some kind of investment programme to fund technological research into the problems in this field. Why should only human females be given a right to choose? To simply insert IUDs or spade a certain quantity would be an invasion of animal rights as Peter Singer so bravely explained. But a safe and  simple abortion procedure for animals asserting their own right to choose remains elusive.
> 
> *WHO REMEMBERS THE NUCLEAR BOMB RESEARCH ASSISTANTS?*
> ...


----------



## sihhi (Oct 8, 2012)

> DEBATING ZOMBIE MULCULTURALISM WITH PROFESSOR PAUL GILROY
> We have included in publications 500 cartoons featuring large-belly fat capitalist company bosses, in the knowledge that (with the sizeable exception of Sir. Digby Jones) they barely exist in that shape  any longer. We continue to use sickles on our posters, flatly failing to recognise that farm-workers in Britain do not use sickles. We continue to show cartoons of workers performing tasks that have long been mechanised in Western capitalism. We have produced 6 ironic versions of 'Keep Calm and' posters. (Our favourite: 'Keep Calm and Don't Watch Game of Thrones'). We have attended University Challenge on 4 separate occasions, discussed the merits and demerits of various Oxford Colleges with the late Paul Foot. We have re-energised the anti-war movement when  it was flagging by a revival of 'Thatcher, Thatcher, Thatcher Out Out  Out' as 'Blair, Blair, Blair Out Out Out' (This was us not Fight Racism Fight Imperialism). We have attended a Royal Festival Hall debate between Tony Benn and David Davis (not to hold Benn to task for giving money to South Africa for uranium in Namibia unlike infantile ultras) but to make the case for new nuclear facilities in Gibraltar, and some members even participated in an open-air, open-mic straight-edge only discussion of zombie multiculturalism and race citizenship with Professor Paul Gilroy.  We have bragged about the quantity of our alcohol and/or tobacco consumption to  countless hundreds in an attempt to prove our proletarian habits. We have donated 12 sketches and paintings (mostly of miners) and stacks of unsold Housman's Peace Postcards (reinterpreted with a red marker pen to reflect the truth of Proletarian Democracy) for foreign revolutionary movements' representatives.
> SALUTE THE MAJORITY WORLD
> We have even made a gallery representing our favourite Majority World movements and figures: the original Sendero Luminoso, the anti-revisionist Nepalese Maoists, the Amal militia, the Mouvement Revolutionaire National pour le Developpement of Rwanda; Kyaing Kyaing and Than Dar Shwe, Ujaama villages, Jim and Nancy Jones, women's sugar worker units of Burnham's socialist Guyana, patriotism lessons in Cuban secondary schools, Esma Assad's house servants, female Haitian voodoo practitioners; castrated dissidents from the Ottoman janissaries in the Gilan revolutionaries; the thousand-li winged horse Chollima; microfinance to women as done by the anti-imperialist Nasser bank (not the pro-capitalist pro-IMF Grameen bank); Bonnie 'Ti' Nettles (cruelly ignored in histories that focus upon ‘Do’); Cheryl Cole's Krondstadt ballad (ghost-written we believe by a Moroccan producer); Wangari Maathai, Raila Odinga, Ellen Johnson-Sirleaf and Cde Weyzero Wubanchi Bishaw – heroes one and all; Lady Eva Peron (cruelly lampooned by empty-headed bourgeois liberal Andrew Lloyd-Weber); the Red Guards' and PLA riot clean-up volunteer brigades of the late 1960s; armed clanswomen of northern Chad; Mirjana Markovic's defence of anti-balkanised socialist Yugoslavia; La Camarada Norah (but not La Passionara); the Trung sisters; the rebel UPDA; Justine Odong Latek and Alice 'Lakwena' Auma; Delilah and Mary Magdalene (contrary to Western bourgeois academia, these are clearly Majority World figures); Themie Thomai, Fiqirete Shehu and Nejimha Hoxha particularly at the Vladimir Lenin Higher Party School's Lake Ohrid summer retreat; the egalitarian spirit of the Mareexaan clan of Somalia; humanist Zambia's collective farms; the socialist hotel managers in revolutionary Grenada and last ,but not least, Hannibal's elephants.   (There are no precision measurements (beyond what we say) for how progressive something is, but we feel sure that People's Pyongang might still remain a half-lit beacon sustaining aspects of the logic of propelling the proletarian class along the path to Global Revolution and Wholesale liberation. Clearly it is a vilely deformed workers’ state in many aspects, however its people know within their titanium girder bones to revere their armed forces. Its people know how to live and, if necessary, die for the Workers' Bomb. Its people know meaning in this mortal coil comes from Songun, and defending the nation, its alliances and its freedoms. Every day its 25 million adherents, scorning vile bourgeois-individualist concepts such as 'meaningful pensions', 'paid holidays to compensate for employment', 'health and safety for individual workers', 'the right to choose your job' , 'retirement before death', 'mutually assured destruction' give concrete struggle to embolden the juche spirit.


----------



## sihhi (Oct 8, 2012)

> A EUROPE OF PROLETARIAN NATIONS?
> 
> If we could somehow combine Nigel Farage's Europe of Nations (or as we call it an Association of Independent European Socialist States) or an irradiated moon of Jupiter with spirit of People’s Korea, a fully-fledged Proletarian Democracy may emerge. Nigel Farage genuinely desires national liberation and nationwide independence – what better more popular British protagonist of juche is there? Galloway? We think not. Whilst we disagree with Farage on the use of the bourgeois colour purple, we would like to see a constructive dialogue between the progressive minority within UKIP and PD. The nuclear ball valve is in their court, if they are serious about furthering their anti-EU goals.
> 
> ...


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 8, 2012)

that's fantastic


----------



## articul8 (Oct 8, 2012)

I actually met a Posadist at the weekend.   She was nice.


----------



## rekil (Oct 8, 2012)

sihhi said:


> I still can't upload the pdf page of Workers' Girder 2, it says the file is too large.


Is there a way round this? Apart from uploading it somewhere else then just linking to it on the blog.


----------



## sihhi (Oct 8, 2012)

This was easy to do with illustrator if anyone wants to make more, I can stick up the ai files when I upload the pdf front page.


----------



## sihhi (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## chilango (Oct 8, 2012)

Brill. Looking forward to sitting down and reading all this...


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 8, 2012)

oh my god that is sheer genius


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 8, 2012)

_If we could somehow combine Nigel Farage's Europe of Nations (or as we call it an Association of Independent European Socialist States) or an irradiated moon of Jupiter with spirit of People’s Korea, a fully-fledged Proletarian Democracy may emerge. Nigel Farage genuinely desires national liberation and nationwide independence – what better more popular British protagonist of juche is there? Galloway? We think not. Whilst we disagree with Farage on the use of the bourgeois colour purple, we would like to see a constructive dialogue between the progressive minority within UKIP and PD. The nuclear ball valve is in their court, if they are serious about furthering their anti-EU goals._


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Oct 8, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> _If we could somehow combine Nigel Farage's Europe of Nations (or as we call it an Association of Independent European Socialist States) or an irradiated moon of Jupiter with spirit of People’s Korea, a fully-fledged Proletarian Democracy may emerge. Nigel Farage genuinely desires national liberation and nationwide independence – what better more popular British protagonist of juche is there? Galloway? We think not. Whilst we disagree with Farage on the use of the bourgeois colour purple, we would like to see a constructive dialogue between the progressive minority within UKIP and PD. The nuclear ball valve is in their court, if they are serious about furthering their anti-EU goals._


 
If we ever have a referendum on EU membership you will see stranger lash ups than PD and UKIP; stranger because there will be no humorous intent.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 8, 2012)

I thought I had a lot of spare time on my hands. That is truly er.............proletarian


----------



## rekil (Oct 8, 2012)

sihhi said:


> I still can't upload the pdf page of Workers' Girder 2, it says the file is too large.


It went up ok for me. Uploaded into media.

http://proletariandemocracy.files.wordpress.com/2012/10/pd-theoretical-special.pdf

Ah, it says Summer 2012 on the header, should be autumn/winter. Or does it matter.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 8, 2012)

Autumn and winter are bourgeois concepts, comrade. The only seasons shall be the spring of the renewed proletarian spirit and the summer of the hot-blooded masses


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 8, 2012)

I can't see that although perhaps I need to update adobe?


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 8, 2012)

not working for neither


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 8, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> Autumn and winter are bourgeois concepts, comrade. The only seasons shall be the spring of the renewed proletarian spirit and the summer of the hot-blooded masses


 
Benidorm all inclusive?


----------



## chilango (Oct 8, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Benidorm all inclusive?



Dacha in a Black Sea resort.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 8, 2012)

pdf works fine for me


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 8, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> Autumn and winter are bourgeois concepts, comrade. The only seasons shall be the spring of the renewed proletarian spirit and the summer of the hot-blooded masses


 

After the 100 year nuclear winter that we _all know to be necessary_


----------



## rekil (Oct 8, 2012)

The top trumps stuff is up.

http://proletariandemocracy.wordpre...rumps-hot-red-anti-pacifist-card-game-action/


----------



## rekil (Oct 10, 2012)

Sihhi's piece is up on the blog, text form only until the pdf problem is sorted out.

http://proletariandemocracy.wordpre...an-democracy-a-historico-theoretical-special/


----------



## rekil (Oct 18, 2012)

What is the PD position on saturday's march? 'Forward! By sitting down.' Or


----------



## rekil (Oct 18, 2012)

*ProletarianDemocracy* ‏@*ProletarianDem*
Hey "communist"! @*OwenJones84* reads the papers on @*skynews* & bags latin america junkets & "twitter guest" slots on #*bbcqt* - What do YOU do?

*Owen Jones* ‏@*OwenJones84*
@*ProletarianDem* Yeah, how dare socialists try and push their ideas to a mass audience!

*ProletarianDemocracy* ‏@*ProletarianDem*
@*OwenJones84* That's what we said to John Rees when he threw us out of @*fireboxldn* for trying to give out copies of our paper Workers Girder

*Owen Jones* ‏@*OwenJones84*
@*ProletarianDem* @*fireboxldn* You sound lovely. Bet you've got people flocking to the cause

*ProletarianDemocracy* ‏@*ProletarianDem*
@*OwenJones84* Thanks. If you have time, a partial list of our victories can be found here (about halfway down) http://wp.me/p2npJh-gp 

*Dave* ‏@*Soylentish*
@*ProletarianDem* I really hope you're a parody, chaps. cc@*OwenJones84*


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 18, 2012)

sihhi said:


>


 
Great knockabout fun, but re: Darcus Howe - I was about to type that his finest hour was, while editor of Race Today, the first to blow the whistle on the human rights abuses in the ANC base camps in the frontline states (abuses that were partly but not solely the work of SA agents provocateurs). A quick google, however, doesn't bring up anything on that subject - it wasn't just a weird dream I had, was it?


----------



## chilango (Oct 18, 2012)

copliker said:


> Sihhi's piece is up on the blog, text form only until the pdf problem is sorted out.
> 
> http://proletariandemocracy.wordpre...an-democracy-a-historico-theoretical-special/



That made me laugh out loud on several occasions... Top work Cmbbe.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 18, 2012)

Idris2002 said:


> Great knockabout fun, but re: Darcus Howe - I was about to type that his finest hour was, while editor of Race Today, the first to blow the whistle on the human rights abuses in the ANC base camps in the frontline states (abuses that were partly but not solely the work of SA agents provocateurs). A quick google, however, doesn't bring up anything on that subject - it wasn't just a weird dream I had, was it?


 
This will sound very bad but years ago I was speaking to Lindsay German at Marxism or something  and she was telling  that she did an interview  for Socialist Review with Darcus Howe early  one morning. During the interview he apparently shouted for his wife to get out of bed and to bring him ( didn't make the offer to German) a class of rum and quick with it.Didn't appear in the article.


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 18, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> This will sound very bad but years ago I was speaking to Lindsay German at Marxism or something and she was telling that she did an interview for Socialist Review with Darcus Howe early one morning. During the interview he apparently shouted for his wife to get out of bed and to bring him ( didn't make the offer to German) a class of rum and quick with it.Didn't appear in the article.


 
Might that not have been an attempt to get a rise out of the bould Lindsay, though?


----------



## rekil (Oct 18, 2012)

*Dexter Hill* ‏@*dexterhilluk*
@*OwenJones84* @*proletariandem* @*fireboxldn* they're a parody Owen

*Owen Jones* ‏@*OwenJones84*
@*dexterhilluk* @*ProletarianDem* @*FireboxLdn* Haha it's genuinely difficult to tell after a while!

Don't help him ffs.


----------



## rekil (Oct 18, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> is still there;
> 
> posadist fourth international wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fourth_International_Posadist


It got removed.  By someone called 'Warofdreams' no less.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Oct 19, 2012)

copliker said:


> It got removed.  By someone called 'Warofdreams' no less.


 
Twice - it was gone when I had a look so I edited it back in again. Does this mean we need to do a theoretical piece about why world of warcraft types are counter revolutionary?


----------



## JimW (Oct 19, 2012)

I think you need to be a Level Six dual-class dialectician/assassin to unlock that feature.


----------



## rekil (Oct 19, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> Twice - it was gone when I had a look so I edited it back in again. Does this mean we need to do a theoretical piece about why world of warcraft types are counter revolutionary?


PD was on the brink of demonstrating its anti-sectarian nature and throwing its full resources behind busting Leah-Lynn Plante out of chokey until the video of her playing with magic the gathering cards came to light.

But wait a sec.


> Leah would love it if people would write to her about their pets, their travels, Lord of the Rings, space, ancient civilizations, paleontology, herbal medicine, DIY, crafting, bad 90’s movies, pop culture, their kombucha brewing techniques, gardening,  or whatever else comes to mind.


Space you say?


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 20, 2012)

Comrades. This week I have been insidiously sowing seeds of revolution in the minds of my capitalist work colleagues by using the phrase 'that's a little bit communist' in conversation. 

It appears to working, I'm expecting a revolution over the lack of hula hoops in the vending machine by the middle of next weeks. Victory will be ours, comrades!


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 20, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Comrades. This week I have been insidiously sowing seeds of revolution in the minds of my capitalist work colleagues by using the phrase 'that's a little bit communist' in conversation.
> 
> It appears to working, I'm expecting a revolution over the lack of hula hoops in the vending machine by the middle of next weeks. Victory will be ours, comrades!


 
Baby steps.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 20, 2012)

Idris2002 said:


> Baby steps.


We need to start somewhere - our revolution will be fueled by hula hoops, comrade. The bourgeoisie management classes can keep their McCoys and Kettle Chips, we need the satisfaction of a working class snack.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Oct 20, 2012)

Salt and vinegar?


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 20, 2012)

Captain Hurrah said:


> Salt and vinegar?


Beef. The true revolutionary's flavour of choice.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## equationgirl (Oct 20, 2012)

Captain Hurrah said:


>


With 25% extra free too.


----------



## rekil (Oct 20, 2012)

*Chas Lauren* ‏@*Chris10Laurent*
@*McPartlandJohn* @*MichaelH14* @*pollytoynbee* I doubt if those were SWP more like paid provocateurs

*ProletarianDemocracy* ‏@*ProletarianDem*
@*Chris10Laurent*@*McPartlandJohn*@*MichaelH14*@*pollytoynbee*FYI - It was us. We led the booing not the comprador opportunists of the SWP

*Michael H.* ‏@*MichaelH14*
@*DrEoinClarke* @*ProletarianDem* have just admitted they did the booing - btw in tweet to myself and others

*Michael H.* ‏@*MichaelH14*
@*hannahsnow* @*loz_morgan* and @*ProletarianDem* have admitted to doing the booing since last tweet.

*Cllr John McPartland* ‏@*McPartlandJohn*
@*ProletarianDem* @*chris10laurent* @*michaelh14* @*pollytoynbee* No! They are your views. You don't speak for the international working class.


----------



## rekil (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh dear.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 20, 2012)

copliker said:


> *Chas Lauren* ‏@*Chris10Laurent*
> @*McPartlandJohn* @*MichaelH14* @*pollytoynbee* I doubt if those were SWP more like paid provocateurs
> 
> *ProletarianDemocracy* ‏@*ProletarianDem*
> ...


 

says who

/dot


----------



## revol68 (Oct 20, 2012)

Are they actually crying about the booing of Milibland?

Fucking bubble cunts.


----------



## rekil (Oct 20, 2012)

revol68 said:


> Are they actually crying about the booing of Milibland?
> 
> Fucking bubble cunts.


Yep. It's highly disturbing.

*Éoin Clarke* ‏@*DrEoinClarke*
If those who booed Ed Miliband continue as they doing, we will have 8 more years of Tory rule... It really is as simple as that. #*EdM4PM*.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Oct 20, 2012)

And that's that.


----------



## rekil (Oct 20, 2012)

*Polly Toynbee* ‏@*pollytoynbee*
@*ProletarianDem* Not sure if you are the Judean People's Party or the People's Party of Judea?

Toynbee can't even get the joke right.


----------



## BigTom (Oct 20, 2012)

Ahahaha nice work on the twitter feed. It amuses me how many don't realise it's satire, shows how close to the bone it is. I assume they've not gone to the website and found out we advocate nuclear war for communism


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 21, 2012)

BigTom said:


> Ahahaha nice work on the twitter feed. It amuses me how many don't realise it's satire, shows how close to the bone it is. I assume they've not gone to the website and found out we advocate nuclear war for communism


The people's bomb


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Oct 21, 2012)

Workers' Bomb.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 21, 2012)

Captain Hurrah said:


> Workers' Bomb.


My mistake comrade, my mistake.

I'll spend the night making flyers as penance. No sleep until the workers have the bomb!


----------



## Riklet (Oct 21, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> The people's bomb


 
*peoples' bomb.

comrade, we, the revolutionary proletariat are not yet ready to break free from the shackles of bourgeois grammatical oppression.

until then revolutionary comrades must ensure apostrophes are located correctly amidst the linguistic milieux to aid in conveying the message of revolutionary struggle.

say no to text-message life-style struggle and reformist-academic meddling!


----------



## ska invita (Oct 21, 2012)

im not on twitter and till now never look at it, but the proldem feed is top work


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Oct 21, 2012)

Riklet said:


> *peoples' bomb.
> 
> comrade, we, the revolutionary proletariat are not yet ready to break free from the shackles of bourgeois grammatical oppression.
> 
> ...


 
Peoples' whiffs of a society (I dunno, like Romania in 1947) which is at a lower stage and has yet to reach the heights of Socialist development seen under full proletarian dictatorship. You must aspire to go beyond such reformist twaddle.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Oct 22, 2012)

17h 

*Susan Thorne* ‏@*suethorney* 
#*Marr* BBC has made such a point about Miliband getting booed yesterday. PPl who booed are not on the side of the people in my opinion
 * Details * 
15h 

*Michael H.* ‏@*MichaelH14* 
@*suethorney* @*leftferret* @*RorsDM* A group calling themselves "proletarian democracy" admitted to doing the booing - see my TL 15 hours ago.
 * Details * 



*RMcNamara* ‏@*RorsDM* 
@*MichaelH14* @*suethorney* @*leftferret* And here they are. http://proletariandemocracy.wordpress.com/  I'm scared..


 *Reply* 
 *Retweeted* 
 *Favorite* 
 



*Proletarian Democracy*

An Anti-Capitalist Initiative


*WordPress.com* @*wordpressdotcom*  ·   Unfollow 

*1* Retweet



11:22 AM - 21 Oct 12 from Birmingham, Birmingham 

15h 

*Pleb ferret* ‏@*leftferret* 
@*RorsDM* @*MichaelH14* @*suethorney* Scared -- I am terrified. They are the silliest group of silliness I have ever read about.
 * Details * 
15h 

*RMcNamara* ‏@*RorsDM* 
@*leftferret* @*MichaelH14* @*suethorney* Dangerous.
 * Details * 
15h 

*Michael H.* ‏@*MichaelH14* 
@*leftferret* @*rorsdm* @*suethorney* and on top of that - they have made the #*marr* show !
 * Details * 
15h 

*Pleb ferret* ‏@*leftferret* 
@*MichaelH14* @*RorsDM* @*suethorney* Well that sums him up too
 * Details * 
15h 

*Michael H.* ‏@*MichaelH14* 
@*leftferret* @*RorsDM* @*suethorney* his level of journalistic investigation : hearsay
 * Details * 
15h 

*Pleb ferret* ‏@*leftferret* 
@*MichaelH14* @*RorsDM* @*suethorney* Convenient hearsay - be fair
 * Details * 
15h 

*Richard Sedgley* ‏@*richeyc_uk* 
@*RorsDM* @*MichaelH14* @*suethorney* @*leftferret* The KFC/Trotsky pic gave me a laugh though!
 * Details * 
15h


----------



## SpineyNorman (Oct 22, 2012)

*Michael H.* ‏@*MichaelH14* 
@*leftferret* @*RorsDM* @*suethorney* Yes, anything that lands on his doormat, from certain directions : far left or Tories. #*Marr*
 * Details * 
15h 

*Pleb ferret* ‏@*leftferret* 
@*richeyc_uk* @*RorsDM* @*MichaelH14* @*suethorney* That was quite witty
 * Details * 
15h 

*Pleb ferret* ‏@*leftferret* 
@*MichaelH14* @*RorsDM* @*suethorney* He is deffo not an investigative journalist
 * Details * 
15h 

*RMcNamara* ‏@*RorsDM* 
@*leftferret* @*richeyc_uk* @*MichaelH14* @*suethorney* "We are as committed as ever to make centrists like...
 * Details * 
15h 

*RMcNamara* ‏@*RorsDM* 
@*leftferret* @*richeyc_uk* @*MichaelH14* @*suethorney* ... Owen Jones and Caitlin Moran opt decisively for counter-revolution." Side-splitting.
 * Details * 
15h 

*Michael H.* ‏@*MichaelH14* 
@*richeyc_uk* @*RorsDM* @*suethorney* @*leftferret* Laughable : they have a column on their website maintaining that they "live in the real world"
 * Details * 
14h 

*Michael H.* ‏@*MichaelH14* 
@*leftferret* @*richeyc_uk* @*RorsDM* @*suethorney* + They issue each new recruit with a hard hat LoL
 * Details * 
14h 

*Michael H.* ‏@*MichaelH14* 
@*leftferret* Nope, were you there yesterday btw ? I thought you were by your tweets..
 * Details * 
14h 

*Ashley Perks* ‏@*StRemeze* 
@*MichaelH14* @*leftferret* Played a blinder didn't she! See The Backbencher for EYE-witness account and pics!
 * Details * 
14h 

*Pleb ferret* ‏@*leftferret* 
@*MichaelH14* Not at that point - still walking
 * Details*



LOL did we really make the Andrew Marr show by the way?


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Oct 22, 2012)

Fucking brilliant if it's true.


----------



## rekil (Oct 22, 2012)

*Pleb ferret* ‏@*leftferret*
@*MichaelH14* @*RorsDM* @*suethorney* I reckon they are tories in disguise

*Michael H.* ‏@*MichaelH14*
@*leftferret* @*rorsdm* @*suethorney* did you see what they said ? they even call SWP "comprador opportunists" LoL

*RMcNamara* ‏@*RorsDM*
@*MichaelH14* @*leftferret* @*RorsDM* @*suethorney* That is priceless.

*Michael H.* ‏@*MichaelH14*
@*RorsDM* @*leftferret* @*suethorney* It really is : and laughable too if it wasnt for likes of #*Marr* taking them seriously



SpineyNorman said:


> LOL did we really make the Andrew Marr show by the way?


I don't know. Very hard to believe. Michael, we need to talk. Marr show on iplayer here. Can someone check please? (I can't view it from here)


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Oct 22, 2012)

Nothing about PD there, as far as I can tell.


----------



## rekil (Oct 22, 2012)

Captain Hurrah said:


> Nothing about PD there, as far as I can tell.


Yeah, I think Michael's imagination has got the better of him.

*Michael H.* ‏@*MichaelH14*
I hear #*Marr* and #*bbc* devoted most of their Ed M coverage & reporting on how loud a handful of far leftist nihilists could boo. Shameful !

*Michael H.* ‏@*MichaelH14*
@*Rosiecosy* thats great - I couldnt on the device I was on. I was gobsmacked #*marr* and #*bbc* relied on a group like that for their story


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Oct 22, 2012)

'...a group like that.'


----------



## rekil (Oct 22, 2012)

Captain Hurrah said:


> '...a group like that.'


This is my favourite.

*Michael H.* ‏@*MichaelH14*
@*suethorney* @*RorsDM* @*leftferret* Incredible line from #*Marr* and bbc - I was there and saw them, in dark sunglasses etc.


----------



## chilango (Oct 22, 2012)

Heh heh.


----------



## JimW (Oct 22, 2012)

Obviously dark glasses - the blinding glare of the workers' bomb going off could occur at any time.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm guessing the next issue of the Girder will feature the menacing of Miliband.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Oct 22, 2012)

Captain Hurrah said:


> Nothing about PD there, as far as I can tell.


 
I'm complaining to the BBC then


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Oct 22, 2012)

Just send some comrades round to have a word, in dark sunglasses.


----------



## rekil (Oct 22, 2012)

JimW said:


> Obviously dark glasses - the blinding glare of the workers' bomb going off could occur at any time.


The 'cavalier' approach to health and safety by our 'technicians' is not a concern at this point.

OFFICIAL. We are now "1" more popular on the twitter machine than our arch-enemies, Proletarian Action @pcap_chile


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 22, 2012)

copliker said:


> This is my favourite.
> 
> *Michael H.* ‏@*MichaelH14*
> @*suethorney* @*RorsDM* @*leftferret* Incredible line from #*Marr* and bbc - I was there and saw them, in dark sunglasses etc.


Oh Mikey mikey, cheers for the fantastic start to the week.


----------



## BigTom (Oct 22, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> 15h
> 
> *RMcNamara* ‏@*RorsDM*
> @*leftferret* @*MichaelH14* @*suethorney* Dangerous.
> * Details *


 
I think this was my favourite.. or the one about us giving all new recruits hard hats.. how do they not realise?? lol been properly laughing out loud this morning.
I tihnk we need to issue a communique on why we booed Ed.. I think we should also claim that we orchestrated / started the booing of Osborne at the olympics and make some kind of bold statement about how booing is a majorly revolutionary activity.. I'm far too tired to think about it let alone write something worthy.

I'm assuming that PD being on Marr amounts to him mentioning the booing, as opposed to PD being mentioned by name.


----------



## rekil (Oct 22, 2012)

To even get as far as the Owen Jones and free hardhats bits means you've probably seen the Y U NO guy meme pic, the Lego pic and the "Proletarian Democracy Juniors Secretary General “King Bomba” launching ‘Crush The Tailist Elements’ campaign" pic, all of which are more or less dead giveaways.

 Many thanks again to Sihhi for that piece.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Oct 22, 2012)

*The booing of the Miliband; a revolution clears its throat.*

Congratulations to the brave and disciplined PD cadre who lead the booing of pretend labour leader Miliband, at this Saturday's TUC sponsored attack on British workers. 

For all to see your shining example was rapidly picked up by a multitude of voices of the working class. Voices so long ignored, distorted or dismissed by both reformist leaders and toy town revolutionaries, were finally raised in damning union with our dear comrades. 

Once again PD shows that it's claim to be the sole pole of attraction for the most advanced elements of the class is no idle boast; not only does PD bring together in a fist the best fighters for the working class, it also hones the latest and sharpest instruments for the class war. Let the boo become the call to arms, simultaneously drowing out the illusions of reform and bellowing the demand for a world turned upside down.

Parapoet Section, Culture Division, People’s Commission for the Bright Dawn of Proletarian Democracy (PCBDPD)


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 22, 2012)

Louis MacNeice said:


> *The booing of the Miliband; a revolution clears its throat.*
> 
> Congratulations to the brave and disciplined PD cadre who lead the booing of pretend labour leader Miliband, at this Saturday's TUC sponsored attack on British workers.
> 
> ...


"It's funny because it's true."


----------



## rekil (Oct 22, 2012)

Just needs a made up quote from Amadeo Boooordiga.


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 22, 2012)

copliker said:


> Just needs a made up quote from Amadeo Boooordiga.


 
Well make one up then. What are you waiting for?


----------



## rekil (Oct 22, 2012)

Idris2002 said:


> Well make one up then. What are you waiting for?


I'm working on an appropriate pic. 

(Rodchenko's shout, first one that came to mind)


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 22, 2012)

I note the unions trying to recuperate the boo-ing in order to present a left face to the defiant class.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 22, 2012)

copliker said:


> I'm working on an appropriate pic.
> 
> (Rodchenko's shout, first one that came to mind)


Have you a copy of Art and Propaganda by Toby Clark to hand - if so, page 26, the red rockets in Dresden.


----------



## rekil (Oct 22, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Have you a copy of Art and Propaganda by Toby Clark to hand - if so, page 26, the red rockets in Dresden.


Should do, I'll have a look. In the meantime, this will have to do.



In retrospect something like 'Twaaaaat' is more suitable but I'm not doing it again.

Up now here. Thanks to the comrade formerly known as Louis MacNiece.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 22, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> I note the unions trying to recuperate the boo-ing in order to present a left face to the defiant class.


 
we need to correct the falsification of history


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 22, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> we need to correct the falsification of history


Indeed, comrade, indeed. We are not recognised for the force of righteous anger of the working classes, if this continues it will be as if we have achieved nothing 

We have achieved much that the right and centre have failed to - for is it not us that have united all the workers behind the workers' bomb?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 22, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Beef. The true revolutionary's flavour of choice.


 
Sorry, comrade, but beef-flavoured crisps are a _bourgeois_ affectation. Lip-stinging salt and vinegar or ready-salted are the only true proletarian flavours.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 22, 2012)

Captain Hurrah said:


> I'm guessing the next issue of the Girder will feature the menacing of Miliband.


 
And the deification of Marr, prophet of the workers' bomb?


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Oct 22, 2012)

He needs throwing in a pond again with his Lenin cap on.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Oct 22, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Sorry, comrade, but beef-flavoured crisps are a _bourgeois_ affectation. Lip-stinging salt and vinegar or ready-salted are the only true proletarian flavours.


 
Quite right, comrade.


----------



## Delroy Booth (Oct 22, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Sorry, comrade, but beef-flavoured crisps are a _bourgeois_ affectation. Lip-stinging salt and vinegar or ready-salted are the only true proletarian flavours.


 
The only authentically proletarian crisp is the Smiths Salt 'n' Shake. Real proletarians add their own salt, and don't have some automated job-destroying machine add their salt for them.


----------



## Libertad (Oct 22, 2012)

Where do we stand on the pickled egg? Revisionist diversion or valuable addition to a bag of cheese and onion?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 22, 2012)

The pickled egg is glorious proletarian food that stands proud alongside its comrades the potato and the salt of the earth. No need of revisionist adulterated crisps defiled with chemical false flavours of deceipt.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 22, 2012)

Delroy Booth said:


> The only authentically proletarian crisp is the Smiths Salt 'n' Shake. Real proletarians add their own salt, and don't have some automated job-destroying machine add their salt for them.


 
Salt and Shake became _bourgeois_ in the 1970s, when they were reintroduced to the Smiths range as a "speciality" crisp. Before that, they were *proudly* proletarian.


----------



## Delroy Booth (Oct 22, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> The pickled egg is glorious proletarian food that stands proud alongside its comrades the potato and the salt of the earth. No need of revisionist adulterated crisps defiled with chemical false flavours of deceipt.


 
I'm not so sure about the potato now you mention it. It was after all a decadent foreign tuber introduced by the British aristocracy in it's proto-imperialist stage of development which replaced the superior taproots and rhizomatic crops native to these isles, in particular the Turnip. The popularity of the Potato in Britain's working class is testament to the snivelling deferential nature of the inhabitants of these servile isles, who were prepared to discard the good honest Turnip so they could imitate the bourgeois eating habits of their oppressors.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 22, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Salt and Shake became _bourgeois_ in the 1970s, when they were reintroduced to the Smiths range as a "speciality" crisp. Before that, they were *proudly* proletarian.


VP Indeed, they are Revisionism personified. The True Crisp was uneven in colour and thickness. The salt came in a little paper bag that require the hands of a manual worker to unwrap it. The reintroduced '70s salt come in a flat sachet suited to the delicate hands of the office worker. They lack the third dimension. The crisps themselves are pale ghosts with no sign of the fire.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 22, 2012)

Delroy Booth said:


> I'm not so sure about the potato now you mention it. It was after all a decadent foreign tuber introduced by the British aristocracy in it's proto-imperialist stage of development which replaced the superior taproots and rhizomatic crops native to these isles, in particular the Turnip. The popularity of the Potato in Britain's working class is testament to the snivelling deferential nature of the inhabitants of these servile isles, who were prepared to discard the good honest Turnip so they could imitate the bourgeois eating habits of their oppressors.


 
Reinstate the rutabaga!!!


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 22, 2012)

We Need The Swede


----------



## weepiper (Oct 22, 2012)

Delroy Booth said:


> I'm not so sure about the potato now you mention it. It was after all a decadent foreign tuber introduced by the British aristocracy in it's proto-imperialist stage of development which replaced the superior taproots and rhizomatic crops native to these isles, in particular the Turnip. The popularity of the Potato in Britain's working class is testament to the snivelling deferential nature of the inhabitants of these servile isles, who were prepared to discard the good honest Turnip so they could imitate the bourgeois eating habits of their oppressors.


 
The Turnip has a special place in the Workers' heart. For after all, they Could Not Pull The Great Big Enormous Turnip Up until they united and their individual strength became That Of The Many, exploding the Workers' Bomb (or 'Great Big Enormous Turnip') in a glorious shower of unwasted labours (or 'earth')


----------



## rekil (Oct 23, 2012)

Can whoever is tweeting at the margaret lady give it a rest please. It is not the way. Grans are our friends.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 23, 2012)

Andrew Marr, pshaw, PD can never know fame untill Andrew Niel has said something about the Party while doing his creepy rapists grin


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 23, 2012)

Perhaps a PD piece on the Great Vegetables of the Masses? 

Gardens everywhere to grow food to fuel the workers?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 23, 2012)

I think that Delroy Booth is mistaken in his disapproval of the potato. The fact of it not being a native vegetable is merely a Nationalist position. Our Imperial masters certainly stole this vegetable from a foreign land and a foreign proletariat. But this is no reason not to appropriate their spoils of Imperialism and put them into the hands and mouths of our proletariat. There are no borders in the Workers Struggle. Our South American comrades are part of the Revolution as are all comrades throughout the planet.

Delroy, you are giving credence to a Stalinist position. You may benefit from a Workers Education session which is offered free of charge from 7:00 am tomorrow morning. A courtesy car will convey you to the venue without cost to you. This is a generous free offer which you may ignore on payment of a £300 voluntary contribution to the bomb fund. Proletarianism in one country is not possible.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 23, 2012)

Precisely, the potato in all its contradictions embodies all the material conditions to blow the foundations of capitalism sky high. The reactionary reverence of the turnip by some sections of the "socialist" body is nothing more than the socialism of fools and should be consigned to the dustbin of history, let the dead plough their own root vegetables.


----------



## Delroy Booth (Oct 23, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Delroy, you are giving credence to a Stalinist position.


 
Yes. And?



revol68 said:


> Precisely, the potato in all its contradictions embodies all the material conditions to blow the foundations of capitalism sky high. The reactionary reverence of the turnip by some sections of the "socialist" body is nothing more than the socialism of fools and should be consigned to the dustbin of history, let the dead plough their own root vegetables.


 
Would this "Socialist Body" be a body without organs perchance?

It's so sad to see the further degeneration of Proletarian Democracy with it's craven reverence of the spoils of imperialistic punder, the Potato. The potato needs to be discarded to the compost heap of history.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 23, 2012)

Ironically the Swede which is really a Swedish turnip was introduced to Britain by William Cobbett to enable crop rotation and preserve the condition of the soil. He, a complex character and initially a Conservative proved later to be a real radical and fighter for democracy and someone we can admire despite his tendency to nationalism, probably inspired by a sentimental attachment to the English rural environment. In his books "Rural Rides" he describes the English rural and agricultural environment, geographically and politically. He describes London as The Great Wen.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 23, 2012)

Delroy Booth said:


> Yes. And?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get into the car quietly tomorrow Delroy and you need fear nothing. At lunchtime you will be free to eat chips, mashed potato, Jacket potato, pasta or bread. Your choice will be monitored. Your next of kin and children will be looked after if there should be an accident of any kind.

Yours Fraternally
The Proletariat.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Ironically the Swede which is really a Swedish turnip was introduced to Britain by William Cobbet to enable crop rotation and preserve the condition of the soil. He, a complex character and initially a Conservative proved later to be a real radical and fighter for democracy and someone we can admire despite his tendency to nationalism, probably inspired by a sentimental attachment to the English rural environment. In his books "Rural Rides" he describes the English rural and agricultural environment, geographically and politically. He describes London as The Great Wen.


 
Whilst we may admire him within the limited parameters of his epoch, to do so from the elevated position of true scientific socialism is little more than to pander to sentimentality. Him, his ideas and the turnips that fundamentally sustained them must leave the stage of history, even if they do threaten to blast the world to ruins before doing so.

I trust this curtsey to centrism is little more than a temporary aberration of your otherwise solidly proletarian politics.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 23, 2012)

A typical member of the Turnip Tendency,


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 23, 2012)

revol68 said:


> Whilst we may admire him within the limited parameters of his epoch, to do so from the elevated position of true scientific socialism is little more than to pander to sentimentality. Him, his ideas and the turnips that fundamentally sustained them must leave the stage of history, even if they do threaten to blast the world to ruins before doing so.
> 
> I trust this curtsey to centrism is little more than a temporary aberration of your otherwise solidly proletarian politics.


 
Whilst the turnip may reduce in importance in the future, the role of root vegetables may be crucial to our survival. They are humble plants but hardy and require a great effort to dig up especially in the North European winter, not at all like plucking low hanging fruit from an overhead bush. The beet for example provides nourishment in the form of borscht soup in many countries where it grows. Also as sugar beet it enables us to make sugar without becoming dependent on Colonial Imperialists cane sugar that still impoverishes the workers in that economic system. This unlike the potato still is grown in the subjugated colonies where it originated.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Whilst the turnip may reduce in importance in the future, the role of root vegetables may be crucial to our survival. They are humble plants but hardy and require a great effort to dig up especially in the North European winter, not at all like plucking low hanging fruit from an overhead bush. The beet for example provides nourishment in the form of borscht soup in many countries where it grows. Also as sugar beet it enables us to make sugar without becoming dependent on Colonial Imperialists cane sugar that still impoverishes the workers in that economic system. This unlike the potato still is grown in the subjugated colonies where it originated.


 
Your words condemn you Stalinist pig!


----------



## Delroy Booth (Oct 23, 2012)

What's wrong with Stalin?

Good honest guy imo


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 23, 2012)

revol68 said:


> Your words condemn you Stalinist pig!


Ah comrade you mistake geographical references for political allegiance. Such is the risk of the tyro in these matters. The Man of Steel himself was rusty at his core and so was defeated. Let this also be an answer to Delroy The Deluded.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Ah comrade you mistake geographical references for political allegiance. Such is the risk of the tyro in these matters.


 
It is your inability to grasp capital as a truly global system that leads you astray into the gutter of anti imperialism and the petite bourgeois parasites who so brazenly breed in its squalor.

PD-Councilist Tendency


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 23, 2012)

Just as comrade Posadas came from south America to nourish the proletarian consciousness, so too did the tuber provide sustenance for the western proletariat. Deep fried in the class struggle, it won't be the bourgeoisie that gets the chips!


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> Just as comrade Posadas came from south America to nourish the proletarian consciousness, so too did the tuber provide sustenance for the western proletariat. Deep fried in the class struggle, it won't be the bourgeoisie that gets the chips!


It'll be frittered away


----------



## BigTom (Oct 23, 2012)

Can I just say that the headline for the booing piece is fantastic, well done whoever though of that.. "the revolution clears its throat"


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Oct 23, 2012)

*Gary Lineker - Behold your executioners.*

The potato was and remains an attack on the proletariat; initially planned by bourgeois physician Antoine-Augustin de Parmentier and wielded by the deservedly doomed King Louis XVI and Queen Marie Antoinette.

Gary Lineker, the paid toady of present day purveyors of filth Walkers, must be held to account. PD calls for a picket of Match of the Day and the reinstatement of the turnip as the workers' vegetable.

Proletarian Democracy - Real Food Faction (PDRFF)


----------



## rekil (Oct 23, 2012)

http://www.taytocrisps.ie/park/

Victory to the semi-autonomous PD Vegaktionkommando who in the early hours of this morning infiltrated this grotesque alcazar of spud-imperialism and performed several acts of sabotage including

the spraying of pro-turnip graffiti in a number of locations
tying up the swings in the 'Pow Wow Playground'
slightly damaging the (disappointing tbh) 'Tayto Twister' thing
and so on


----------



## ska invita (Oct 23, 2012)

this is good enough a reason for a split as any


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Oct 23, 2012)

ska invita said:


> this is good enough a reason for a split as any


 
I think you mean purge don't you?

Louis MacNeice


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 23, 2012)

The turnip is the ultimate symbol of a backward consciousness, of the lumpenproletariat and the peasant classes of the 18th and 19th centuries, who lacked even the most elementary concepts of class struggle. As Marxists we must strive to move forward to revolution, not go backwards to some hallowed depiction of a workerist fantasy. At the same time we must never capitulate to the imperialism personified in the so-called potato. There are only two root vegetables acceptable to the party of the working class - the beetroot and the carrot. As the beetroot turns our urine red when eaten, so our task must be to permeate every inch of our bodies with a Marxist commitment to international revolution. As the carrot helps us to see in the dark, so our Marxist analysis shines a light on the ultra-left swamp which aims to blacken our thinking.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 23, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> The pickled egg is glorious proletarian food that stands proud alongside its comrades the potato and the salt of the earth. No need of revisionist adulterated crisps defiled with chemical false flavours of deceipt.


_Those who spread the potato in Europe were not aware that with these farinaceous tubers they were at the same time spreading scrofula._


----------



## chilango (Oct 23, 2012)

The potato is to native Americans what the workers' bomb is to the proletariat.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 23, 2012)

Parsnip crisps. Endorsed by a hitlerite.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Oct 23, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> The turnip is the ultimate symbol of a backward consciousness, of the lumpenproletariat and the peasant classes of the 18th and 19th centuries, who lacked even the most elementary concepts of class struggle. As Marxists we must strive to move forward to revolution, not go backwards to some hallowed depiction of a workerist fantasy. At the same time we must never capitulate to the imperialism personified in the so-called potato. There are only two root vegetables acceptable to the party of the working class - the beetroot and the carrot. As the beetroot turns our urine red when eaten, so our task must be to permeate every inch of our bodies with a Marxist commitment to international revolution. As the carrot helps us to see in the dark, so our Marxist analysis shines a light on the ultra-left swamp which aims to blacken our thinking.


 

The carrot!

The bloody carrot!

Not only are you attempting to valorise a veg that imperial Rome used as a tool for the systematic rape of conquered populations (a carrot broth was believed to hold aphrodisiac properties), you are also buying into the latter day imperialists' war time prattle, designed to get children to eat up their rationed dinners.

This is exactly the sort of degenerate foolishness that comrades fall into, when they attempt to impose their abstracted political schemas onto the red in tooth and claw, class war, historical reality of horticulture.

Louis MacNeice


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Oct 23, 2012)

chilango said:


> The potato is to native Americans what the workers' bomb is to the proletariat.


 
We are not native Americans. There is no native America.

Yankee imperialism killed them both.

Proleterian Democrcay says yes to megatons - no to maris piper!


----------



## rekil (Oct 23, 2012)

Delroy Booth said:


> What's wrong with Stalin?


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 23, 2012)

Louis MacNeice said:


> The carrot!
> 
> The bloody carrot!
> 
> ...


 
You will never reach the mass consciousness of the working class with that kind of ultra-left ahistorical tittle-tattle. Have you forgotten the transitional method, comrade? Even the most advanced layers of the workforce are not ready to have their illusions shattered when they hear the tales of carrot-committed atrocities by ancient Romans. In order to reach the broadest sections of the proletariat we must be sensitive and not go beyond what their consciousness is ready for. So whereas now we speak of carrots and beetroots, as a bridge towards peas and mange-tout.


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 23, 2012)

While I appreciate you're all having a laugh (and quite a good one it is too), let's not forget that the Sendero Luminoso once showered themselves in glory by destroying an Andean potato research laboratory.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Oct 23, 2012)

You're all wrong. Root vegetables symbollically represent feudal ties to the land. Ties that produced a paternalistic cross class form of false consciousness. It is no coincidence that the East Asian countries where rice is the staple food have witnessed revolutions. Proper ones with purges, labour camps, long marches and that.


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 23, 2012)

I had bortsch for lunch.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Oct 23, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> You will never reach the mass consciousness of the working class with that kind of ultra-left ahistorical tittle-tattle. Have you forgotten the transitional method, comrade? Even the most advanced layers of the workforce are not ready to hear the tales of carrot-committed atrocities by ancient Romans. In order to reach the broadest sections of the proletariat we must be sensitive and not go beyond what their consciousness is ready for. So whereas now we speak of carrots and beetroots, as a bridge towards peas and mange-tout.


 

I think you would do well to look to your own consciousness, as manifested in your ill conceived petty-bourgeois lust for mange tout, and leave the genuine partisans of class to make their own reckoning with faux working class spud.

Let self criticism and re-education be your watch words.

Louis MacNeice


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 23, 2012)

One for the _Girder _TV page:


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Oct 23, 2012)

Idris2002 said:


> While I appreciate you're all having a laugh (and quite a good one it is too), let's not forget that the Sendero Luminoso once showered themselves in glory by destroying an Andean potato research laboratory.


 
Does this call for PD to do a re-evaluation of Gonzalo Thought; should we have moved heaven and earth for the chairman?

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Oct 23, 2012)

Idris2002 said:


> While I appreciate you're all having a laugh (and quite a good one it is too), let's not forget that the Sendero Luminoso once showered themselves in glory by destroying an Andean potato research laboratory.


 
They were a counter-productive, sanguinary and extremely sectarian bunch, but the PCP-SL also pulled off one of the best visual stunts ever, when the Pope visited the country in 1985.  Although they'd done something similar a few months before.


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 23, 2012)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Does this call for PD to do a re-evaluation of Gonzalo Thought; should we have moved heaven and earth for the chairman?
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice


 
Well if by "heaven and earth" you mean this, then yes:

*Himmel und Erde* (English: Heaven and earth; in the Rhineland: _Himmel un Ääd_) is a traditional German dish most popular in the regions of the Rhineland, Westphalia, Lower Saxony and Silesia. The dish consists of black pudding, fried onions, and mashed potato with apple sauce. The dish has been known since the 18th century.
The name of the dish originates from the name of two of the main ingredients: the apples "of heaven" and the apples of "the Earth" (an old word for potatoes is _Erdapfel_ (English: Earthapple), still today in the Rhenish dialect).


----------



## chilango (Oct 23, 2012)

Mmmmm.


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 23, 2012)

Captain Hurrah said:


> They were a counter-productive, sanguinary and extremely sectarian bunch, but the PCP-SL also pulled off *one of the best visual stunts ever,* when the Pope visited the country in 1985. Although they'd done something similar a few months before.


 
Which was?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 23, 2012)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Does this call for PD to do a re-evaluation of Gonzalo Thought; should we have moved heaven and earth for the chairman?
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice


You may take the Shining Path if you wish but there is no future in the paper tiger of Maoism no matter how apparently 'reformed' it might be.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Oct 23, 2012)

Idris2002 said:


> Which was?


 
In response to the Pontiff's visit to Ayacucho, and a plea to the PCP-SL to end the violence, rebels destroyed with dynamite electricity pylons supplying power to Lima, plunging the capital into darkness. In time for the Pope's plane approaching the airport, a huge bonfire in the shape of a hammer and sickle was set ablaze for all to see on a nearby mountainside.


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 23, 2012)

Captain Hurrah said:


> In response to the Pontiff's visit to Ayacucho, and a plea to the PCP-SL to end the violence, rebels destroyed with dynamite electricity pylons supplying power to Lima, plunging the capital into darkness. In time for the Pope's plane approaching the airport, a huge bonfire in the shape of a hammer and sickle was set ablaze for all to see on a nearby mountainside.


 
Cool story, bro.

(No wondered Wojtyla hated Liberation Theology).


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Oct 23, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> You may take the Shining Path if you wish but there is no future in the paper tiger of Maoism no matter how apparently 'reformed' it might be.


 
The Maoists appropriated or plagiarised Jose Carlos Mariategui, iirc.


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 23, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> _Those who spread the potato in Europe were not aware that with these farinaceous tubers they were at the same time spreading scrofula._


cured by a king's touch apparently


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Oct 23, 2012)

Idris2002 said:


> No wondered Wojtyla hated Liberation Theology.


 
The PCP-SL targeted them as well. Some inclined priests helped organise the peasant patrols later utilised as an auxiliary paramilitary force by the army against the Maoists.


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 23, 2012)

Captain Hurrah said:


> The PCP-SL targeted them as well. Some inclined priests helped organise the peasant patrols later utilised as an auxiliary paramilitary force by the army against the Maoists.


 
Ah, interesting, I didn't know that.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Oct 23, 2012)

Only Presidente Gonzalo, the Fourth Sword of Marxism, Guarantor of the Glorious Revolution and the New Peru was correct about everything.


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 23, 2012)

Captain Hurrah said:


> Only Presidente Gonzalo, the Fourth Sword of Marxism, Guarantor of the Glorious Revolution and the New Peru was correct about everything.


 
Hobsbawm's greatest moment was perhaps described the Shining Path as "an unwanted gift to Peru from the University of Ayacucho".


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Oct 23, 2012)

Off the top of my head and being sketchy, in a bid to discredit liberation theology some more conservative-minded Catholics tried to link it to the Maoist insurgency.

They were bad, but there's been an awful lot of crap written about them, too. Being some kind of blood-thirsty millenarian movement of the Inkaic peasant masses is a load of shite.

The weakness of their chimerical People's War was exposed when the Peruvian army properly stepped in. Prior to that, you could call the highland areas they controlled places characterised by a long-rooted neglect by the government and coastal elite. That helped the spread of the insurgency in the early 1980s. Small bands of rebels fighting against rural police (also inadequately supported by the government) and local landowner bigwigs was relatively easy. Not so against heavily-armed troops with helicopters. As the early 1990s showed, they were never anywhere near 'strategic equilibrium,' to use their own jargon.


----------



## rekil (Oct 24, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Have you a copy of Art and Propaganda by Toby Clark to hand -


I thought I did but I don't and what's more I dunno where the book I confused it with is either. Crazy.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 24, 2012)

copliker said:


> I thought I did but I don't and what's more I dunno where the book I confused it with is either. Crazy.


A T.J Clark one maybe?


----------



## rekil (Oct 24, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> A T.J Clark one maybe?


I really don't know. I lost a load of unread pdfs and all sorts when I destroyed a laptop with coffee a while ago.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 24, 2012)

Liking the new _Victory to Krishnan Guru-Murthy!_ theme.


----------



## rekil (Oct 24, 2012)

Appropriate hashtags missing. Just fixed it.


----------



## Red Storm (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 26, 2012)

Spoof post deleted. There are humourless people who might have believed this to be real.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 26, 2012)

The workers can eaasily disable the Big Ear, it simply requires a Big Icepick


----------



## Balbi (Oct 26, 2012)

The bomb should be used as a demonstration, possibly in an area crowded with traitorous TUC masses. I suggest Hyde Park last weekend.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 26, 2012)

Was reading New Model Army the other day and the eponymous crowdsourced wiki-army used a remote control boat to deliver a nuclear device right into hampton court, then set it off. I was tumescent

tbf they had already crippled the light overground and destroyed reading so I was near to wankruptcy


----------



## BigTom (Oct 26, 2012)

post deleted cos it made no sense without the quote that needed to be removed because there are humourless people in this world.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 26, 2012)

Don't know if these have been linked to before they look like new playmates for ProleDem

http://www.commies.org.uk/

https://twitter.com/leaguecommies

Leeds based Maoists


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Oct 26, 2012)

The next issue has to have a furious denunciation of the Manarchism of the Anarchist Federation and their belated and half hearted attempts to "check their privilege".


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 26, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> Don't know if these have been linked to before they look like new playmates for ProleDem
> 
> http://www.commies.org.uk/
> 
> ...





> NEW PUBLICATIONS: The League have published a new edition of 'The Economic & Philosophical Manuscripts of 1844' by Karl Marx, which is available for download here and also for purchasing soon. We are also pleased to announce that copies of 'Red Front', the quarterly political journal on the revolution in Nepal, is also available from this site. More...


 
Er..no you haven't. You taken the text from the marxist internet archive, added a 150 word intro and tore the thing to pieces to reduce it down to about 50 pages from around 200 (and if we went on proper book pages rather than pdf pages your edition would be nearer 20)


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Oct 26, 2012)

I don't really get a Maoist vibe off that site, apart from the interest in Nepal. I mean, the anti-leadership, anti-"vanguard" politics stuff has been welded to Maoism before, but the French Mao-Spontex groups were a lot more all Mao all the time than this. There's no stuff about the "mass line" or "one divides into two" or "social imperialism", no "serve the people" slogans or the like. They even have some pro-Cuba bits, which is a pretty strict no-no.

There are a few bits that are sort of Maoish in a non-specific way, for instance the voluntaristic and moralistic stuff about communists having as much a duty to do good deeds for the oppressed as to go to their union meetings, but in a British context that's at least as likely to come from Anarchoid thinking as Maoism. The banging on about Nepal is indicative of a Maoist influence, certainly, but how much further than that does it go?


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Oct 26, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> Don't know if these have been linked to before they look like new playmates for ProleDem
> 
> http://www.commies.org.uk/
> 
> ...


 
Disappointed with the Prachanda Path. 







I popped over to revleft to see if there is anything about them there, but got sidetracked. Saw this.  



> Is being a Bolshevik a turn-on for women?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 26, 2012)

> Is being a Bolshevik a turn-on for women?


 
The mirror of the hilarious why don't women go for nationalists thread on Stormfront


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 26, 2012)

Nigel Irritable said:


> I don't really get a Maoist vibe off that site, apart from the interest in Nepal. I mean, the anti-leadership, anti-"vanguard" politics stuff has been welded to Maoism before, but the French Mao-Spontex groups were a lot more all Mao all the time than this. There's no stuff about the "mass line" or "one divides into two" or "social imperialism", no "serve the people" slogans or the like. They even have some pro-Cuba bits, which is a pretty strict no-no.
> 
> There are a few bits that are sort of Maoish in a non-specific way, for instance the voluntaristic and moralistic stuff about communists having as much a duty to do good deeds for the oppressed as to go to their union meetings, but in a British context that's at least as likely to come from Anarchoid thinking as Maoism. The banging on about Nepal is indicative of a Maoist influence, certainly, but how much further than that does it go?


 
I bow to your superior leftist identification skills on this - I saw the Nepal stuff and just assumed to be fair - on Libcom where I saw this first they say they might be "post-leninists"


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 26, 2012)

They call themselves post-leninists and so become _legitimate targets._


----------



## ska invita (Oct 28, 2012)

I dont know what the ProlDem line is on the pedophile activities of the ruling classes, but one tactic may be a Workers' Tor-pedo (groan)


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 31, 2012)

Threat of redundancy - that's a little bit capitalist


----------



## rekil (Oct 31, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Threat of redundancy - that's a little bit capitalist


Sorry to hear that. What's going on.


----------



## rekil (Nov 2, 2012)

Competition. 

http://soviet.ie/


----------



## barney_pig (Nov 2, 2012)

"smash wage slavery- abolish the minimum wage!"
 The Starvelings cannot arise from their slumbers if there aren't any Starvelings.


----------



## barney_pig (Nov 2, 2012)

More competition?
From the gonads blog
"We’ve been contacted by an organisation called the SFI, England, who describe themselves as “a forward-looking working class Marxist grouping for skins, punks and Casuals.” The SFI say that they formed to “add political coherence to the scene” and are particularly hostile to “German ‘grey area’ obsessives” who they describe as “Stalinist buffoons.” The Trotskyite group, whose initials are believed to stand for Street Firm International, say their goal is to “return socialism to the working class and vice versa.” They deny any links to the old Red Action (“sectarian supporters of terrorism”) or the SWP (“muddle-headed middle class revisionists”); and assure us that they have no truck with “fashionable clerical fascism.” (Mad mullahs etc). The SFI are apparently building “the Street International” and are looking for bands to align themselves with their tendency globally. They remind us that Slade played a Socialist Labour League gig at the Empire Pool, Wembley (which is true – March 1972, a massive head-shot of Gerry Healy was beamed up behind the band as they {aptly} played ‘Mama Weer All Crazee Now’). Given the disastrous track records of youth cults, pop and politics, you may feel that this development is the last thing the scene needs, or alternatively that it all adds to rock’s rich tapestry. Either way we can’t be involved as we’re 100% anarcho-syndicalist these days and Fat Col is voting UKIP. Try Maninblack, chaps."


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 2, 2012)

or useful idiots?


----------



## rekil (Nov 2, 2012)

Laying a wreath for Gaddafi at the garden of remembrance. The sashes are a nice touch.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 2, 2012)

Upside down starry plough as well - edit: back to front i mean.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 9, 2012)

Hearing whispers of an external fraction basing themselves on Bordiga's 1940s analysis of space travel being impossible.


----------



## rekil (Nov 9, 2012)

Let them show themselves.


----------



## phildwyer (Nov 9, 2012)

Nigel Irritable said:


> The banging on about Nepal is indicative of a Maoist influence, certainly, but how much further than that does it go?


 
You don't have to be a Maoist to be interested in what's happening in Nepal.  West Bengal seems increasingly likely to go the same way too.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 11, 2012)

copliker said:


> Let them show themselves.


I think they may have a pro-gurhka/kali thing going on as well.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 12, 2012)

A cruel twist of fate changed *Simon Blackwell’s* life forever. A man of intense passions, he resolved to deny his emotions and desires forever—taking refuge in the wilds of the moorlands and shutting himself off from the world. But on one extraordinary night, on a rare trip to London, the unthinkable occurs. An intoxicatingly beautiful stranger stirs the sensuous hunger he has sworn to resist. Simon Blackwell believed that no woman could tempt him.

_No woman…save *Annabel McBride*._


----------



## rekil (Nov 12, 2012)

No comeback to PD's searing exposure of his wavy hands liberalism.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 17, 2012)

> ProletarianDemocracy @ProletarianDem
> 
> @MJMcKean Sound Of The Underground is the greatest (and most proletarian) pop song of the 21st century


 
whats all this then?


----------



## rekil (Nov 17, 2012)

ska invita said:


> whats all this then?


It's very important that PD appear as if they're in touch with youth culture.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 17, 2012)

Sound of the late-capitalism sucking the life out of spontaneous popular culture....
'it serves its function only as a cog in a machine' (Adorno, On Popular Music).


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 20, 2012)

Great news ! The entire back catalogue of The Lenninist is now on line http://www.cpgb.org.uk/home/about-the-cpgb/our-history/the-leninist-archive

Should provide us with a bit of material .

unfortunately the CPGB isn't on Twitter but the good news is that the Proletarian CPGB-ML is https://mobile.twitter.com/CPGBML


----------



## Red Storm (Nov 20, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Great news ! The entire back catalogue of The Lenninist is now on line http://www.cpgb.org.uk/home/about-the-cpgb/our-history/the-leninist-archive
> 
> Should provide us with a bit of material .
> 
> unfortunately the CPGB isn't on Twitter but the good news is that the Proletarian CPGB-ML is https://mobile.twitter.com/CPGBML


 
Huzzah!


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Nov 20, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> Huzzah!


 
You wouldn't be saying that if you'd read the Lenninist first time round or if you'd shared lunch with Harpal Brar!

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Red Storm (Nov 20, 2012)

Louis MacNeice said:


> You wouldn't be saying that if you'd read the Lenninist first time round or if you'd shared lunch with Harpal Brar!
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice


 
"They've got Boys in Blue, We Need Workers' Defence Corps", Issue 91.  

^fantastic


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Nov 20, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> "They've got Boys in Blue, We Need Workers' Defence Corps", Issue 91.
> 
> ^fantastic


 
From the same issue on their Mayday festivities:

We even had an Irish railworker, passing by on his way home from work, who came in and gave us a republican song! That's internationalism.​​Huzzah indeed - Louis MacNeice


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 20, 2012)

Louis MacNeice said:


> From the same issue on their Mayday festivities:
> 
> We even had an Irish railworker, passing by on his way home from work, who came in and gave us a republican song! That's internationalism.​​Huzzah indeed - Louis MacNeice


Laurie penny thread -->


----------



## rekil (Nov 20, 2012)

'That's internationalism!' could be a new winner catchphrase.

Lots of hits on the blog Girder page today for some reason.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 20, 2012)

Willing to interview people whose pets are freaked out by airstrikes- a little bit internationalism


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 20, 2012)

My dog got really freaked out by Bonfire Night I could assist with the interview if I bigged it up a bit


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 20, 2012)

dashing picture of Mark Fischer in no 114 and also some demands for democracy in ANL Mark 2


----------



## rekil (Nov 20, 2012)

There's a nice letter from W.P.Cockshott in issue 5 about the Falklands arguing that "the revolutionary cause was best served by a war that was as fierce as possible" and "what mattered was that there should be a war, not who won."


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 20, 2012)

copliker said:


> There's a nice letter from W.P.Cockshott in issue 5 about the Falklands arguing that "the revolutionary cause was best served by a war that was as fierce as possible" and "what mattered was that there should be a war, not who won."


 
early formative thought that if forged properly in the white hot heat of vigorous dialectical analysis could have led to the workers bomb theory or early lobotomisation


----------



## chilango (Nov 20, 2012)

Are you lot seriously going through back issues of The Leninist and reading bits?

Respect.

*tips hat*


----------



## barney_pig (Nov 20, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> My dog got really freaked out by Bonfire Night I could assist with the interview if I bigged it up a bit


Defending the inter species victims of anti Catholic bigotry- that Internationalism!


----------



## rekil (Nov 22, 2012)

Just a quick headsup. The first PD mocu-sitcom 'Solomon's In Control!' is in the pipeline. BBC3 here we come?


----------



## exiledinwales (Nov 22, 2012)

Brilliant letter in this week's Weekly Wanker

*War is great*

War is inevitable, war is development. War won’t be erased in this oppressed and class-divided world. Rather it is a central part of this decaying system. The rationale of the system is if you can’t oppress others, if you can’t kill others, you have no right to survive. So war is good for this type of society. War is its motor.
A warless world means a communist world. But that also must come through another war - that is, a people’s war against the oppressing class. If you have to survive in capitalism and are fighting for communism, you have to love war. Without war nothing is possible.
So we, the world proletariat, should prepare ourselves for this sacred people’s war. Hail the war to end war! War is great!


*Sanjib Sinha*
Kolkata


----------



## Red Storm (Nov 22, 2012)

exiledinwales said:


> Brilliant letter in this week's Weekly Wanker
> 
> *War is great*
> 
> ...


 
Fantastic. 

But why the fuck would you publish that?!


----------



## framed (Nov 22, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> Fantastic.
> 
> But why the fuck would you publish that?!


 
Cos they probably agree with his idea of the 'sacred people's war', the barking mad fcukers!


----------



## framed (Nov 22, 2012)

.


----------



## Red Storm (Nov 22, 2012)

framed said:


> Cos they probably agree with his idea of the 'sacred people's war', the barking mad fcukers!


 
When did the word "Revolution" get dropped for Sacred People's War. 

I think PD needs to take a position immediately. 

PS: regarding the apostrophe, shouldn't it be Peoples'. Does the way its been written mean a sacred persons war?


----------



## rekil (Nov 22, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> Fantastic.
> 
> But why the fuck would you publish that?!


Uncomfortable truths.


----------



## framed (Nov 22, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> When did the word "Revolution" get dropped for Sacred People's War.
> 
> I think PD needs to take a position immediately.
> 
> PS: regarding the apostrophe, shouldn't it be Peoples'. Does the way its been written mean a sacred persons war?


 

You sir, are quite obviously a pedant and _as any fule kno_ the pedantry cannot possibly achieve emancipation on their own.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 23, 2012)

exiledinwales said:


> Brilliant letter in this week's Weekly Wanker
> 
> *War is great*
> 
> ...


 
Its the sort of incisive clarity that the anarchist fifth column lack


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 23, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> Fantastic.
> 
> But why the fuck would you publish that?!


 
Much to Workers Power's disdain we have found that they will publish anything.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 23, 2012)

also published a somewhat unique review of the Anarchist bookfair and  a factuality dubious exchange  on Kronstadt


----------



## Red Storm (Nov 23, 2012)

From Socialist Meme Caucus 



> We reject both the NUS and reformist bourgeois demands for a 'new democratic student movement'- student militias now!


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 23, 2012)

futurist war love is the way forward


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Nov 23, 2012)

exiledinwales said:


> Brilliant letter in this week's Weekly Wanker
> 
> *War is great*
> 
> ...


 
Maoist?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 23, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> When did the word "Revolution" get dropped for Sacred People's War.
> 
> I think PD needs to take a position immediately.
> 
> PS: regarding the apostrophe, shouldn't it be Peoples'. Does the way its been written mean a sacred persons war?


 
I quite like the idea of deities and saints fighting deathmatches!


----------



## BigTom (Nov 23, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> I quite like the idea of deities and saints fighting deathmatches!


 





e2a is this too big an image? let me know if it is and I'll link to a thumbnail

e2a2: bollocks just noticed I misspelt Multiculturalism . Still, at least the pedantry division of PD should be happy with my apostrophe placement. Fixed.


----------



## chilango (Nov 23, 2012)

Everybody knows Paul was a Roman agent sent in to recuperate the early church.


----------



## rekil (Nov 23, 2012)

Venue: Firebox


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 23, 2012)

BigTom said:


> e2a is this too big an image? let me know if it is and I'll link to a thumbnail
> 
> e2a2: bollocks just noticed I misspelt Multiculturalism . Still, at least the pedantry division of PD should be happy with my apostrophe placement. Fixed.


 
Excellent! 

As PD aren't sexist, I take it we'll see The Virgin Mary and Santa Lucia duking it out in short order?


----------



## ska invita (Nov 23, 2012)

BigTom said:


> Still, at least the pedantry division of PD should be happy with my apostrophe placement. Fixed.


more pedantry: jesus wasnt white (if he even existed, which he probably didnt)


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 23, 2012)

copliker said:


> Venue: Firebox


 
Prize: The Agitator Cup.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 23, 2012)

ska invita said:


> more pedantry: jesus wasnt white (if he even existed, which he probably didnt)


 
On a related note: Shave away Paul's beard, and he'd look uncannily like that other Syrian wrong'un, Assad.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 23, 2012)

Now I'm wondering what Jesus would have as his entrance music


----------



## Fruitloop (Nov 23, 2012)

Hallelujah chorus, surely


----------



## SpineyNorman (Nov 23, 2012)

BigTom said:


> e2a is this too big an image? let me know if it is and I'll link to a thumbnail
> 
> e2a2: bollocks just noticed I misspelt Multiculturalism . Still, at least the pedantry division of PD should be happy with my apostrophe placement. Fixed.


 
Brilliant! I'm robbing that for facebook - there is no such thing as intellectual property under communism.

Actually, that might make a decent theoretical piece - the communist case for intellectual property rights.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 23, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> Brilliant! I'm robbing that for facebook - there is no such thing as intellectual property under communism.
> 
> Actually, that might make a decent theoretical piece - the communist case for intellectual property rights.


 

Eblen Moglen


----------



## BigTom (Nov 23, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Excellent!
> 
> As PD aren't sexist, I take it we'll see The Virgin Mary and Santa Lucia duking it out in short order?





ska invita said:


> more pedantry: jesus wasnt white (if he even existed, which he probably didnt)


 
This event, as noted, comes with the full blessing of MOIC. It was recognised that an event at which the only two listed special guests are white males is not really acceptable in this day and age, however sometimes circumstances dictate that such a thing occurs. Such occasions must be put forward through the MOIC to be checked.
In this case it was not just the white and male aspect but also the lack of other religions being represented at this event that raised concerns, however it was the judgement of MOIC that this event could go ahead for the following reasons:

1) as Comrogoue Ska has noted, Jesus was probably black anyway, and the representation of him as white comes around only because the artistic division of PD found this film called "boxing Jesus" which was far too good to pass up. Thus the "white" issue can be set aside.

2) Whilst both Jesus and St. Paul are strongly in the Christian tradition, Jesus (and I assume St Paul) both appear in the Muslim tradition also, and Jesus is recognised as a prophet, but not the final prophet. Thus the religion aspect is overcome. It was also recognised that as it was the catholic faction that had organised this event, which may provide an important revenue stream for fundraising efforts for the workers bomb, it was understandable that they had contacts within their own religion and were unable to secure a deity such as Shiva for the event.

3) At an event with only 2 guests, it is usually required that one is female. However, male vs female boxing is not allowed due to the patriarchal nature of our society and the oppresive nature of the capitalist nation state. As such, it was accepted that this event should go ahead as advertised with the proviso the comrouge VP gives, that if this is a success the next event will feature women fighters, and that - going forward - efforts would be made to bring in deities and saints from other religious traditions to these fundraising events.

Also, Jesus is pissed off with Paul and that's the only person he'd fight, and having Jesus in the ring will bring in more punters which means we can sell more papers spread our message further.


----------



## rekil (Nov 23, 2012)

*ProletarianDemocracy* ‏@*ProletarianDem*
Ding Ding! It's the annual PD WB fundraiser! Venue: Probably Firebox. Time and date tba but keep Dec 25th clear cmbbespic.twitter.com/zsv5Q4sR

*ProletarianDemocracy* ‏@*ProletarianDem*
The main bout will be preceded by a minute's silence (in proletarianised decimal time) for Hector Camacho


----------



## BigTom (Nov 23, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> Brilliant! I'm robbing that for facebook - there is no such thing as intellectual property under communism.
> 
> Actually, that might make a decent theoretical piece - the communist case for intellectual property rights.


 
Post it wherever  all for the PD cause!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 23, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> Brilliant! I'm robbing that for facebook - there is no such thing as intellectual property under communism.
> 
> Actually, that might make a decent theoretical piece - the communist case for intellectual property rights.


That is the sort of about face that a communist party can only make once it is in a position of power. While the revolution is still in the build up, orthodoxy is necessary.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 23, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> Now I'm wondering what Jesus would have as his entrance music


this is a good question. The best ive got so far is this... but i'll have a think


----------



## SpineyNorman (Nov 23, 2012)

Surely it's got to be this?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm thinking Paul would come in to 'Ave Maria' simultaneously signifying the catholic sublimated mother godess worship and also smirking at Christ 'I love yer mum'


----------



## rekil (Nov 23, 2012)

You're all wrong. It has to be Come Out Fighting by Easterhouse





> I'm in a head spin waiting for that bell to ring
> I'm gonna come out fighting


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 23, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Excellent!
> 
> As PD aren't sexist, I take it we'll see The Virgin Mary and Santa Lucia duking it out in short order?


 
put them on the supporting bill over 4 rounds


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 23, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> Now I'm wondering what Jesus would have as his entrance music


 
Depends how crass The Christ is.
Buddy Christ - "Simply the Best".
Moneychanger-menacing Christ - "Tubthumping"
Pissant cheek-turning Christ - "I Will Survive"


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 23, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> I'm thinking Paul would come in to 'Ave Maria' simultaneously signifying the catholic sublimated mother godess worship and also smirking at Christ 'I love yer mum'


 
Or even "I love yer missus".


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 23, 2012)

Emo 'why have you forsaken me' Christ would come into NIN 'Heresy'


----------



## Balbi (Nov 23, 2012)

Jesus Christ Pose by Soundgarden's gotta be a goodun.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 23, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> Eblen Moglen


 
no Bill of Rights for message broads in that ?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 23, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> no Bill of Rights for message broads in that ?


take it up with annakey


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Nov 23, 2012)

British pop retro theme the contest and have Paul come on to this and JC come on to this. The second link contains a lyric I had never noticed before...

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## BigTom (Nov 23, 2012)

With thanks to cmbbs suggestions, and the huge rush of interest and support for the fundraiser, PD (catholic socialists) have managed to secure the support of the Virgin Mary and Saint Lucia, and through our inter-faith committee, we will have special guests, Shiva and Lakshmi - that's internationalism!


The new poster, with lineup and expected date/venue


----------



## Red Storm (Nov 23, 2012)

Lalshmi vs Shiva! 

In the immortal words of _The Leninist_: "that's internationalism".


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## equationgirl (Nov 24, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> Brilliant! I'm robbing that for facebook - there is no such thing as intellectual property under communism.
> 
> Actually, that might make a decent theoretical piece - the communist case for intellectual property rights.


It could be argued that instead of the individual owning the IP rights, the communist state would. Would a communist state enforce those rights though? If capitalist states illegally used communist IP and the communists didn't enforce them, they may as well not have bothered in the first place, however to exploit the rights is inherently capitalist (unless they only exploited via other communist states). 

It is worth noting that both Venezuela and Vietnam have patent mechanisms.


----------



## raknor (Nov 24, 2012)

frogwoman said:


>


Sorry I had to nick that & post it on twitter!! Would have credited you but doesn't look like you're on it


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 27, 2012)

_We're getting closer_



> Shortly after the last time I booted him, 'Harry' set up a short-lived Weekly Worker spoof blog by the name of Sectarian Worker. It was very funny and brilliantly lampooned the pomposity of toy town bolshevism (very much like today's Proletarian Democracy, in fact)


----------



## Red Storm (Nov 27, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> _We're getting closer_


 
Brilliant


----------



## Red Storm (Nov 27, 2012)

I reckon Proletarian Democracy could get a letter published in the _Weekly Worker_


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 27, 2012)

raknor said:


> Sorry I had to nick that & post it on twitter!! Would have credited you but doesn't look like you're on it


 
i am on it, nicked itr from someone off facebook tho


----------



## rekil (Nov 27, 2012)

The LRB used our NUS slogan but didn't give us a mention. Boo.

Notwithstanding puerile objections, the turnip stuff might go up soon once it's been worked on in the forge and fashioned into something leaner than the furious 1500 words people put up, but I'm loath to see sihhi's piece get pushed down and would also like to use it for the next Girder.


----------



## rekil (Nov 27, 2012)

*ProletarianDemocracy* ‏@*ProletarianDem*
Proletarian Democracy urges all communists/socialists/misc so-called leftists to set petty sectarianism aside and protest against #*spoty*


*Jacqueline Moon* ‏@*jaxmoon75*
@*ProletarianDem* shut up. This is to honor people who've achieved something amazing as opposed to sitting on their asses, shouting at the tv.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## rekil (Nov 27, 2012)

*ProletarianDemocracy* ‏@*ProletarianDem*
#*spoty* Down with the Wigginsian personality cult! Professional Cycling Is Tyre-anny!


----------



## JimW (Nov 27, 2012)

"Stop taking the working class for a ride"?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 27, 2012)

copliker said:


> *ProletarianDemocracy* ‏@*ProletarianDem*
> #*spoty* Down with the Wigginsian personality cult! Professional Cycling Is Tyre-anny!


 
A fair comment! Surely nowadays sideburns are affectations of the male _bourgeoisie_, rather than the utilitarian face-warmers of yesteryear?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 27, 2012)

JimW said:


> "Stop taking the working class for a ride"?


 
Wiggins embodies the Tebbitist imperative to "get on your bike", knowing full well that for the majority, there is no "gold medal" at the end of the cycle path.


----------



## BigTom (Nov 27, 2012)

Is there any official PD guide to which sports are communis and which are communisn't? I would have regarded bicycles as a working class vehicle, along with standard cars (although the latter less so as oil gets more expensive). However, there is a definite petit / bourgeuois aspect to cycling, not just the tebbist element but also the holier than thou middle class "environmentalists" who drive their chelsea tractor to the countryside with their bikes on the roof in order to cycle around some nice safe country paths.


----------



## rekil (Nov 27, 2012)

As Brax - proletarian hero from Home And Away - has shown, cage-fighting is communIS.


----------



## rekil (Nov 27, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Wiggins embodies the Tebbitist imperative to "get on your bike", knowing full well that for the majority, there is no "gold medal" at the end of the cycle path.


Nice. It had to be chopped a bit to make it fit.


> #spoty Wiggins embodies the Tebbitist "get on your bike" diktat. But no "gold medal" at the end of the cycle path for the majority world!


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Nov 27, 2012)

BigTom said:


> Is there any official PD guide to which sports are communist and which are communisnt?


 
Amateur rugby league and fell running relays.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 27, 2012)

A communist cycle earlier:






It is all about the collective effort not the lone performer.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 27, 2012)

BigTom said:


> Is there any official PD guide to which sports are communist and which are communisnt? I would have regarded bicycles as a working class vehicle, along with standard cars (although the latter less so as oil gets more expensive). However, there is a definite petit / bourgeuois aspect to cycling, not just the tebbist element but also the holier than thou middle class "environmentalists" who drive their chelsea tractor to the countryside with their bikes on the roof in order to cycle around some nice safe country paths.


 
As you say, bicycles are by and large a *working class* vehicle, with the emphasis on "working". Bicycling workers - communis. Leisure cyclists - communisn't.


----------



## JimW (Nov 27, 2012)

Of course, after the revolution we'll all travel by flying saucer, thanks to our intergalactic comrades.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 27, 2012)

the workers' bike.


----------



## JimW (Nov 27, 2012)

With, obviously, a member of the PD party vanguard to do the steering (committee).


----------



## rekil (Nov 27, 2012)

JimW said:


> Of course, after the revolution we'll all travel by flying saucer, thanks to our intergalactic comrades.


Naturally, the idea that our socialist alien supercomrades indulge in any kind of competitive sport is too absurd to contemplate.


----------



## JimW (Nov 27, 2012)

Perhaps we could allow competitive stripping and re-assemblage of worker's bomb detonators between different communes as a way of encouraging fraternal Stakhanovism, though even that is indeed fraught.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 27, 2012)

FAO Weepiper. This is your bike in action. Skip through to the 40 second mark. You might want to kill the sound track.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 27, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> FAO Weepiper. This is your bike in action. Skip through to the 40 second mark.




I know, I've actually seen them a couple of times  foreign bike hire places seem to have them quite a lot


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 27, 2012)

weepiper said:


> I know, I've actually seen them a couple of times  foreign bike hire places seem to have them quite a lot


There's one up in London Bridge which is even bigger than that - sort of like the back of a flatbed truck with 8 places for people to pedal. Normally seems to be filled with groups of pissed up lads drinking cans and struggling with the steering


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 27, 2012)

Condemn police aggression! 

Proletarian Democracy is horrified to learn of the attack on an innocent cow by the brutal forces of the state. Such fascist, imperialist aggression by the Nazi-esque police force of Britain will not go uncondemned and we call for Workers' Defence Squads to defend all cows, wherever they are. Why should our bovine brothers be killed simply for trying to escape from the dinner plate, in a tragedy reminiscent of what the working class across Europe fought to rid ourselves of 70 years ago? We say enough is enough!

Solidarity with all cows in the face of police aggression!
Workers' Defence Squads to defend herds of cows from fascist attack!
No Platform for abbatoir workers and butchers!


----------



## rekil (Nov 27, 2012)

Socialist pantomime season is upon us so perhaps PD's Pantokommando could work this bovicidal outrage into this year's production.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 27, 2012)

four stomachs working as one.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 28, 2012)

Workers' consciousness is making inroads amongst the feline community! My cat Denver today played with a money pot and knocked several coins out of it, showing the growing disdain among feline members of the class for the monetary system and the incipient demand for Socialism. Proletarian Democracy must build among the cat community, and combat the false ideas which are so common among this group, such as that walking across keyboards and playing with string represent a form of class struggle, which they do not, merely representing a distraction from the exploitation they face under capitalism.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 28, 2012)

In a revolutionary society, never again will cats play with string or try to bat bottle tops around with their paws, or try to climb people's trousers in a misguided reflection of attempts by workers to climb the social ladder. Instead, liberated from the box of capitalist exploitation which in their false consciousness they always try to enter, they will study the works of Trotsky, Marx and Engels.


----------



## Buckaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> In a revolutionary society, never again will cats play with string or try to bat bottle tops around with their paws, or try to climb people's trousers in a misguided reflection of attempts by workers to climb the social ladder. Instead, liberated from the box of capitalist exploitation which in their false consciousness they always try to enter, they will study the works of Trotsky, Marx and Engels.


 

And get high on catnip to numb the pain!


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 28, 2012)

Yes, a damning indictment of catipalist society that cats are forced into taking recreational drugs


----------



## barney_pig (Nov 28, 2012)

Feeling uncomfortable posting this unbroken. A pro edl 'Trotskyist' who supports Romney and thinks Obama is planning a bonapartist coup with the assistance of Madonna. 
http://4internati ( break) onal.me/


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Nov 29, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> In a revolutionary society, never again will cats play with string or try to bat bottle tops around with their paws, or try to climb people's trousers in a misguided reflection of attempts by workers to climb the social ladder. Instead, liberated from the box of capitalist exploitation which in their false consciousness they always try to enter, they will study the works of Trotsky, Marx and Engels.


 
No go cat!

There will be no lazy, selfish, individualist cats under communism. There will be no cats at all.

Towards the bright dawn of proletarian democracy with workers' feline extermination squads.

Cheers - Louis Macneice


----------



## raknor (Nov 29, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> i am on it, nicked itr from someone off facebook tho


Apologies again, I'm not that great finding people on twitter


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 29, 2012)

copliker said:


> As Brax - proletarian hero from Home And Away - has shown, cage-fighting is communIS.


 
there is an anarchist MMA club in whitechapel.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 29, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> there is an anarchist MMA club in whitechapel.


 
Anarchist or manarchist?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 29, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> there is an anarchist MMA club in whitechapel.


 

theres an arnacho cage fighter off of UFC as well. Looks like a beast. Can't remember his name


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 29, 2012)

jeff something.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Nov 29, 2012)

Jeff Monson?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 29, 2012)

maybe.  the anarchowrestlers are always talking about him on fb but i don't really pay much attention.  i'm a drinker lover, not a fighter


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 29, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> In a revolutionary society, never again will cats play with string or try to bat bottle tops around with their paws, or try to climb people's trousers in a misguided reflection of attempts by workers to climb the social ladder. Instead, liberated from the box of capitalist exploitation which in their false consciousness they always try to enter, they will study the works of Trotsky, Marx and Engels.


 






(by B Kliban)


----------



## rekil (Nov 29, 2012)

JimW said:


> Perhaps we could allow competitive stripping and re-assemblage of worker's bomb detonators between different communes as a way of encouraging fraternal Stakhanovism, though even that is indeed fraught.


I was watching Strictly at the weekend and it struck me that the disgusting sexism and ludicrously outdated gender roles of the tango should be replaced with a routine involving say two or more comrades contemplating a particularly vexing industrial plant problem.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 29, 2012)

or the entire lot of strictly having coffee with beria


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 29, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> theres an arnacho cage fighter off of UFC as well. Looks like a beast. Can't remember his name


 
Josh?


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 29, 2012)

Bad news.


----------



## rekil (Nov 30, 2012)

That's not Brax from home and away.


----------



## framed (Nov 30, 2012)

Captain Hurrah said:


> Jeff Monson?


 
I think there's now another fighter in addition to Monson who claims to be an anarchist, but I'd have to consult with my sons who are into this kinda t'ing...


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Nov 30, 2012)

The bottom pic is what I remember about him.


----------



## framed (Nov 30, 2012)

When I saw the first picture and the word 'Belfast' I thought Johnny Adair had overdosed on steroids... again!


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 30, 2012)

exiledinwales said:


> Brilliant letter in this week's Weekly Wanker
> 
> *War is great*
> 
> ...


 
Ah, if only it were that simple.


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 30, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> In a revolutionary society, never again will cats play with string or try to bat bottle tops around with their paws, or try to climb people's trousers in a misguided reflection of attempts by workers to climb the social ladder. Instead, liberated from the box of capitalist exploitation which in their false consciousness they always try to enter, they will study the works of Trotsky, Marx and Engels.


 
Cats are followers of Ayn Rand, surely?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 30, 2012)

Idris2002 said:


> Cats are followers of Ayn Rand, surely?


 

PD's implacable enemy Ken Mcloed the splitter recons cats are trotkyists


----------



## co-op (Nov 30, 2012)

Comrades, it is a fact that dialectical materialism is a scientific analysis of the objective conditions within which social forces contend for power and Proletarian Democracy has never shied away from this reality. So it is surely now necessary to turn away from the shiny & eye-catching but borderline irrelevant issues of socio-economics and the mewling party politics of the day and address an issue that comes as close as can be to a historical-objective issue for all English-speaking peoples, I speak of course of the Greengrocer's Apostrophe. Perhaps nothing better sums up the petty-bourgeois and hence utterly counter-revolutionary nature of the absent or misused apostrophe than its appropriation by greengrocers, part of the hated subaltern shopkeeper class, desperately striving (in its economic expression) for full access to the privileged realm of the big monopoly capitalists while (in its political-ideal expression) it endlessly hankers for a faux romantic nostalgic vision of a lost golden age when the small businessman was the stormtrooper of transformative capitalism, the contradiction between these two visions yielding a multitude of pathological consequences, Forward into the Past! is their cry, a cry which is both meaningless and all too useful to those darker forces who seek to exploit their confused and dichotomous _weltanschauung_.

Proletarian democracy has never wavered on this front. It proudly proclaims a correctly applied, scientific-materialist possessive apostrophe right at the masthead of its august organ, Workers' Girder, and no one could be in any doubt of our stance here. But what of some of those so-called (because self-described) "revolutionary parties" who claim to be following the path of Trotsky? The Socialist Workers Party? The Workers Revolutionary Party? By their wilful deletion of the appropriate possessive shall ye know them comrades. It is quite clear to those with eyes to see that these parties do NOT belong to the Workers and until we see that apostrophe we will know them for what they are; bourgeois deviationists who secretly long to don a cloak of stall-holders artificial grass, badge of the greengrocer's class.

Let no one ever doubt that the Girder belongs to the Workers! Long live the correctly applied possessive apostrophe! Death to the reactionary pseudo-grammar of the Trotskyist impersonators!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 30, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> PD's implacable enemy Ken Mcloed the splitter recons cats are trotkyists


 
Yeah, like cats believe in permanent revolution. They're too fucking lazy!


----------



## Balbi (Nov 30, 2012)

It is the running dogs of the bouregois who believe in permanent revolution, as this evidence shows.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 30, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> jeff something.



Jef costello


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 30, 2012)

6ft 4' of muscle. And style.


----------



## rekil (Dec 1, 2012)

A retweet and "warm salutes" from Nabila Ramdani yesterday.

Now _that's_ internationalism!


----------



## rekil (Dec 1, 2012)

Louis MacNeice said:


> No go cat!
> 
> There will be no lazy, selfish, individualist cats under communism. There will be no cats at all.
> 
> ...


 


PD's Barkuninist Militia


----------



## SpineyNorman (Dec 1, 2012)

When is the PD advent calendar coming out? I assume the workers bomb will be behind the door for the 24th?


----------



## co-op (Dec 1, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> When is the PD advent calendar coming out? I assume the workers bomb will be behind the door for the 24th?


 
That would be the *workers' bomb* you're talking about there comrade.


----------



## rekil (Dec 1, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> When is the PD advent calendar coming out? I assume the workers bomb will be behind the door for the 24th?


Rehearsals for PD's panto have been murder this week. We can't be everywhere at once (yet).


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm gonna have to get on the advent calendar thing.


----------



## JimW (Dec 1, 2012)

copliker said:


> Rehearsals for PD's panto have been murder this week. We can't be everywhere at once (yet).


Prolederella: This midnight transformation shows clearly the true nature of late capitalism beneath the apparent opulence and glamour!
Prince Discreet Charming of the Bourgeoisie: Oh no it doesn't!
Prolederella: Oh yes it does. Be ready for a still greater midnight transformation, when the hands of the workers' nuclear clock reach the fateful hour!


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 1, 2012)

co-op said:


> That would be the *workers' bombe* you're talking about there comrade.


 
Let's keep it seasonal folks...someone should bake a 'worker's bombe' for xmas.


----------



## rekil (Dec 1, 2012)

JimW said:


> Prolederella: This midnight transformation shows clearly the true nature of late capitalism beneath the apparent opulence and glamour!
> Prince Discreet Charming of the Bourgeoisie: Oh no it doesn't!
> Prolederella: Oh yes it does. Be ready for a still greater midnight transformation, when the hands of the workers' nuclear clock reach the fateful hour!


I have a 'how to write a pantomime' book somewhere (with foreword by Roy Hudd!) and apparently it's important to include a "sloshy scene", ie, a sequence involving custard pies, gunge, glitter, mess and so on. In our production, the sloshy scene consists of about an orgiastic hour or so of bourgeoisie terrorising and bloodletting. Too much?


----------



## JimW (Dec 1, 2012)

Cmrde Hudd was indeed a giant, like so many of the Mainwaring generation.


----------



## rekil (Dec 1, 2012)

Purged from the BBC for purely ideological reasons. "Why can't you be more like Ross" they said.


----------



## JimW (Dec 1, 2012)

The days when EMU meant something more that the machinations of the pan-European bourgeois class!
Edit: Got that completely wrong, haven't I?


----------



## rekil (Dec 1, 2012)

JimW said:


> Edit: Got that completely wrong, haven't I?


This is pretty much how the rehearsals have been going so far.


----------



## JimW (Dec 1, 2012)

copliker said:


> This is pretty much how the rehearsals have been going so far.


How steel is tempered, fellow worker!


----------



## rekil (Dec 1, 2012)

JimW said:


> How steel is tempered, fellow worker!


It's ok, cmbbe co-op and I are developing the theory of "multitudinous-positionism"; the more statements we make about any given issue and the more inconsistent and contradictory those statements are, the greater the chances that we can (in (proletarianised) time) prove that in retrospect we have been right about everything. It's merely an extrapolation of orthodox Posadaist thought which has unified the concepts of time and space in a fusion of Einstein and Marx; whereas conventional Trotskyist parties occupy every single policy position but spread out over time, holding each belief one after the other (reflecting their outmoded Newtonian linear conception of Time) Proletarian Democracy occupies every single policy position _simultaneously._ We are indebted to Cmbbe Schrodinger and his cat for this insight.

*We stress that no cats were harmed in the making of the position of the Permanent Multiple Policy.


----------



## rekil (Dec 1, 2012)

Pantomime is as good a medium as any to field test these admittedly demanding theories. Let us take heavy duty philosophy and political economy straight to workers' eyeballs.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 2, 2012)

copliker said:


> Pantomime is as good a medium as any to field test these admittedly demanding theories. Let us take heavy duty philosophy and political economy straight to workers' eyeballs.


And the worker's children, for truly if we cannot pwn the next generation our cause will be lost to the capitalist hegemony of greed and slavery.


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 2, 2012)

*Louisa Pfennig hits Berlin (1925)*

After spending three days in the beating heart of the cabaret scene in Europe it was time for me to be rudely brought down to view the pockmarked visage of the new volkish right in Germany. My bohemian lifestyle among the artistes and activists of Weimar Berlin seemed a world away as I agreed to meet the rising star of German fascism in an exorbitant Munich restaurant.

He disembarked from a luxurious Mercedes. Chuckling, he led me into the beer-hall.

"I enjoy the largesse of left-wing journalists" he said. "I would not be able to live without it."

He looked sharp in a stylish uniform which resembled that worn by soldiers during the Great War, something which still casts a shadow over Germany. His red armband with the crooked cross against a white background was particularly striking. I wondered where he obtained the funds for this, given he portrays himself as a champion of the little man.

My good friend Musselpear was performing her usual routine, scant strasses from where I sat. Sweat gleamed on his small moustache as he ordered two plates of sauerkraut and the most expensive bratwurst on the menu. I caught a whiff of his Eau de Volk, the hottest fragrance on Germany's market.

I dismissed his talk of Jews instantly. Agitators for social change have long struggled with the complicated issues thrown up by the concept of Jewish emancipation, and I did not wish to dwell upon it, especially when he expressed himself in so vulgar and tedious a manner.

Such opinions are not to be found within the pages of Punch magazine.

As any gentleman would, he rose as I did, half-masticated bratwurst still in his mouth, his thrown Roman salute almost took out my eye as I excused myself to go to the ladies'.

This is Adolf Hitler. Has he any idea of the Germanic grace he is attempting to defend? What is this lebensraum that he and his shady friends are attempting to create?

Hitler is unable to describe any positive features of the country in which he lives instead he conjures up a nightmarish vision of a society run by Jews. The brave heroes of the First World War thrown onto the streets.

"I've been to NSDAP demonstrations," I say. "At the one where you were on last November, where you tried to launch a coup from a beer hall".

"That was no coup," says Hitler, as he removes a piece of sauerkraut from hsi teeth. "That was the start of a national awakening"

Most German people do not share Hitler's paranoid prejudices. I should know because I am Louisa Pfennig.

Last year's economic crash will in no way engender support for a handful of madmen and their schemes. How could it, when I have stood side by side with Munich's political agitators and the cream of German bohemian society as they burn copies of Das Kapital to keep their hands warm as they march for freedom?

I leave Hitler sat on the table, poring over his sausage, screaming obscenities at the barmaids. So we have it. The far right can never conquer Germany.


----------



## cesare (Dec 2, 2012)

copliker said:


> Pantomime is as good a medium as any to field test these admittedly demanding theories. Let us take heavy duty philosophy and political economy straight to workers' eyeballs.


Oh no it isn't.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 2, 2012)

cesare said:


> Oh no it isn't.


Facism - it's behind you!


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 2, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> *Louisa Pfennig hits Berlin (1925)*
> 
> After spending three days in the beating heart of the cabaret scene in Europe it was time for me to be rudely brought down to view the pockmarked visage of the new volkish right in Germany. My bohemian lifestyle among the artistes and activists of Weimar Berlin seemed a world away as I agreed to meet the rising star of German fascism in an exorbitant Munich restaurant.
> 
> ...


----------



## cesare (Dec 2, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Facism - it's behind you!


Dame Trott is the pantomime dame in Jack and the Beanstalk. You couldn't make it up.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 2, 2012)

cesare said:


> Dame Trott is the pantomime dame in Jack and the Beanstalk. You couldn't make it up.


----------



## rekil (Dec 3, 2012)

Co-ops grammar nazi's and apostrophe's piece is up on the blog.


----------



## Nylock (Dec 3, 2012)

does the blog think it's late february 2013? I notice the countdown to the glorious 1st has only 4 months left!  ...or is it that the organ of the proletariat is so forward-thinking that it's actually living on a timeline 2 months in advance of the rest of the vanguard?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Dec 3, 2012)

Frogwoman, your parody of Laurie Penny is hilarious. It is at least seven times cleverer than anything LP has penned herself. I hope she gets to read it. I am not sure that the implied analysis that the EDL is at the same stage in modern Britain as Hitler's mob was in 1925 Germany is true, but I do realise that as a Jewish person you are more tuned in to the dangers of the history of the period in question*.*

To use humour to make a deadly serious point is more powerful than to use stylised fashionable language to write ephemeral articles in weekend newspapers.*  *


----------



## rekil (Dec 3, 2012)

Nylock said:


> does the blog think it's late february 2013? I notice the countdown to the glorious 1st has only 4 months left!  ...or is it that the organ of the proletariat is so forward-thinking that it's actually living on a timeline 2 months in advance of the rest of the vanguard?


We'll get on it as soon as panto season is over. We've got a Prolederella to put on.


----------



## barney_pig (Dec 3, 2012)

The worker's year is decimalisedz


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 3, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Frogwoman, your parody of Laurie Penny is hilarious. It is at least seven times cleverer than anything LP has penned herself. I hope she gets to read it. I am not sure that the implied analysis that the EDL is at the same stage in modern Britain as Hitler's mob was in 1925 Germany is true, but I do realise that as a Jewish person you are more tuned in to the dangers of the history of the period in question*.*
> 
> To use humour to make a deadly serious point is more powerful than to use stylised fashionable language to write ephemeral articles in weekend newspapers.*  *


 
It is not so much the fact that tommy robinson is equivalent to hitler,hes not (even in 1925) it is the fact that then as now much of these peoples analysis of the far right is characterised by sensationalism and the type of "no platform" they are espousing actually ends up legitimising their views because they are not discussed in the article at all, instead what is discussed is what would be of any "celebirty"

anyway this is not a serious thread so I will shut up now

it was a joint effort with dotty too


----------



## Delroy Booth (Dec 3, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Frogwoman, your parody of Laurie Penny is hilarious. It is at least seven times cleverer than anything LP has penned herself.


 
This. With fucking bells on.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 3, 2012)

> but I do realise that as a Jewish person you are more tuned in to the dangers of the history of the period in question*.*


 
Quite a  remarkable assumption there


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 3, 2012)

copliker said:


> View attachment 25719
> 
> Co-ops grammar nazi's and apostrophe's piece is up on the blog.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 4, 2012)

Of course the bejailed Robinson, or yaxely or whatever - obviously he is not hitler and the NDSAP is not the EDL, Thats why it is a parody. The EDL represent a church and king mob backed by hoolies and drifters from the NF the BM and all those old schoolers.

If the EDL had anything like Hitlers backing in those days it would be brown trousers time for the left as it stands. 

Still struggling to imagine how lavish the most expensive steak on the menu can be, \perhaps there was peppercorn sauce and curly fries with it. True decadence from Sir Chang


----------



## weepiper (Dec 4, 2012)

I imagined a steak with lobster thermidor slapped on top, a truffle garnish and a foaming flagon of Bollinger on the side.


----------



## Balbi (Dec 4, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Quite a remarkable assumption there


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 4, 2012)

weepiper said:


> I imagined a steak with lobster thermidor slapped on top, a truffle garnish and a foaming flagon of Bollinger on the side.


 
A nazi lobster?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Dec 4, 2012)

Surely a Jacobin Lobster?


----------



## rekil (Dec 4, 2012)

cesare said:


> Dame Trott is the pantomime dame in Jack and the Beanstalk. You couldn't make it up.


Sammy Vegan Sausages.
LGBT G-dmother


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Dec 4, 2012)

fair trade chocolate Buttons


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Dec 4, 2012)

the transgender step sisters


----------



## rekil (Dec 4, 2012)

Bah, I think this may have been already mined, politically correct fairytales etc, however..


----------



## cesare (Dec 4, 2012)

Snowy Hideously-White and the Seven Vertically Challengeds


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Dec 4, 2012)

Single Mother Twanky


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Dec 4, 2012)

Ali Babah and the 40 Young Offenders


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 4, 2012)

The Spinally impaired of notre dame


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Dec 4, 2012)

cesare said:


> Snowy Hideously-White and the Seven Vertically Challengeds


 
At any mention of this I have to share this


----------



## cesare (Dec 4, 2012)

Dug induced Sleeping objectified Beauty


----------



## cesare (Dec 4, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> At any mention of this I have to share this



Embedding disabled by request


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Dec 4, 2012)

cesare said:


> Embedding disabled by request


works fine for me??

anyway google Coal Black and de Sebbun Dwarfs


----------



## cesare (Dec 4, 2012)

And again 

Thwarted


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 4, 2012)

Little Red Riding Hood.

The big bad wolf represents the voracious nature of capital and grandmother is the proletariat doomed to be devoured by it.  In the older, less sanitised versions of little red hood the wolf has Red Hood disrobe and makes her drink and eat from things on the mantelpiece. They are grannies blood and her flesh. This is a clear reference to how capital wishes to prostitute us and make us consume our own class in the pursuit of emancipation. In these older versions Red Hood is said to have rejected both the path of needles and the path of pins- a clear signal that true revolutionaries spurn base workerism and instead tread on paths of their own making.

The woodman who kills the wolf is then the lumpen proletariat, his axe is that which destroys capitalism and it is he who is led by the hand from grannies cottage onto the shining path of true socialism.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 4, 2012)

Any Greeks on the thread?

http://libcom.org/blog/golden-dawn-offices-bombed-04122012


----------



## BigTom (Dec 5, 2012)

Most of the slogan liberated from cmbbe @kmmndn on twitter. I'm not sure about the slogan as a whole, I feel it needs a fourth line, but the ones I came up with (next time cmbbes, next time and nice try) don't fit with the "condemn" in the first line, more like lightly castigate.


----------



## BigTom (Dec 5, 2012)

We lightlty castigate the bombers of the golden dawn offices
no fascists were killed or even injured in the blast
also, the bomb was not nuclear
next time, cmbbes, next time. 

?

Also, whilst I'm here, luke akehurst, former labour NEC member and blairite was on twitter last night (@lukeakehurst I think) saying how great trident is, quite laughable and actually said it's nice the we make and sell arms to kill people. I'm not sure if this should be mentioned here on in with the laurie penny thread (though I think even the lefty media group that thread tends to be about don't like akehurst).
Still.. akehurst, secret accellerationist striving towards the workers' bomb, or capitalist shill seeking to maintain the monopoly on the means of ultraviolent revolution?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Dec 5, 2012)

There's no question that Akehurst is a trot - or that from a mechanistic entryist/rightist point of view his correct.


----------



## Delroy Booth (Dec 5, 2012)

He told me on twitter at one point in his early political career a Posadist in his local Labour CLP accused him of using "stalinist means to achieve hitlerist ends" personally I've always had luke the nuke down as a crypto-Posadist, not a mossad spook.


----------



## rekil (Dec 5, 2012)

BigTom said:


> We lightlty castigate the bombers of the golden dawn offices
> no fascists were killed or even injured in the blast
> also, the bomb was not nuclear
> next time, cmbbes, next time.


I think like previous similar stuff, this has the problem that it may be taken too seriously by people who have no sense of humour.


----------



## chilango (Dec 5, 2012)

copliker said:


> I think like previous similar stuff, this has the problem that it may be taken too seriously by people who have no sense of humour.



That's the point though innit?


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Dec 5, 2012)

BigTom said:


> Also, whilst I'm here, luke akehurst, former labour NEC member and blairite was on twitter last night (@lukeakehurst I think) saying how great trident is, quite laughable and actually said it's nice the we make and sell arms to kill people. I'm not sure if this should be mentioned here on in with the laurie penny thread (though I think even the lefty media group that thread tends to be about don't like akehurst).
> Still.. akehurst, secret accellerationist striving towards the workers' bomb, or capitalist shill seeking to maintain the monopoly on the means of ultraviolent revolution?


 
Perhaps a messge from the PD Security Commision is in order?

We denounce dilettante ex-comrade Akehurst.
His unsanctioned, infantile showboating on twitter will have revealed him as a PD sleeper to the state apparatus.
He is rendered useless in the struggle for world revolution. 
His puerile individualism has seen him betray the future of humanity.
Now dead to the revolution we cast him out, but we do not mourn, we organise.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Dec 5, 2012)

copliker said:


> I think like previous similar stuff, this has the problem that it may be taken too seriously by people who have no sense of humour.


 
Anyone who can't see humour in the phrase 'lightly castigate' when used in conjunction with calls for nuclear weapons has more of a problem than we do.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## SpineyNorman (Dec 5, 2012)

BigTom said:


> Most of the slogan liberated from cmbbe @kmmndn on twitter. I'm not sure about the slogan as a whole, I feel it needs a fourth line, but the ones I came up with (next time cmbbes, next time and nice try) don't fit with the "condemn" in the first line, more like lightly castigate.


 
Expropriated for facebook.


----------



## rekil (Dec 5, 2012)

chilango said:


> That's the point though innit?


We have a panto and a chain of proletarian eateries opening soon. We should condemn the bombing on the grounds that it may draw unwelcome state attention (the party of the intergalactic working class must be top of the list of suspects) and jeopardise our interests. Please see our pamphlet on multitudinous positionism.

Now. Back to rehearsals. Places everyone! C'mon Shakin Stevens, pick it up, you're not "top of the pops" here comluvvie.


----------



## rekil (Dec 7, 2012)

Nice.

*Rory MacKinnon* ‏@*RoryMacKinnon*
It's Friday & my Starbucks piece isn't live yet so here's@*ProletarianDem*'s savagely funny paper, the Workers' Girderhttp://proletariandemocracy.wordpress.com/the-paper/


----------



## Delroy Booth (Dec 9, 2012)

Interplanetary Revolution!!!!!!!


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 9, 2012)

Proletarian Democracy must build in the feline community as it rejects the opium of the masses! Today, in continuing the revolutionary spirit which is a hallmark of the feline layer of the working class, my cats knocked over a box of Hanukkah candles, and have also thwarted the plans of theocratic reactionaries for the bourgeois so-called "Christmas season" by grabbing baubles from the tree and stealing them, in a true example of Marxist redistribution of wealth, a naked grab from under the faces and the paws of the working class under the guise of "the season of goodwill", which is merely a cloak for the bourgeoisie's hold over us. The Christmas tree can be seen to represent the bosses and the 1% who have control of most of the baubles (the money) and the cats, like the working class, are trying to steal the baubles back for themselves. This shows true proletarian consciousness and it is not stressing the point that cats will form a key part of any true Marxist vanguard.

When locked in a drawer last night by the hand of capitalism, they showed the true spirit of socialist cooperation by pushing the top drawer out from under the bottom drawer so they could escape. But one had to do it first, showing the importance of revolutionary leadership and democratic centralism, for to become truly free, one cat had to open the drawer for the other, as the vanguard will open the drawer of proletarian revolution for the working class. We, Proletarian Democracy, must lead the working class in being the first to open the top drawer of capitalist exploitation into a bright new dawn of socialism!


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 11, 2012)

I was delighted to read in the current edition of Weekly Worker the following points which I felt might aid our cause if put through the medium wash non fast coloureds short spin of dialectical materialism:



> The task of revolutionaries is not to stick labels on every process, but to see the internal movement within the process that is often difficult for us to describe, because we are used to our old pre-existing labels.


 


> “Marxism is not about 10 people speaking about the Russian Revolution above a pub,” he categorically asserted. (Actually, comrade, given specific historical circumstances and national conditions, that _is_ what it is about.)


----------



## barney_pig (Dec 11, 2012)

“Marxism is not about 10 people speaking about the Russian Revolution above a pub,” he categorically asserted. (Actually, comrade, given specific historical circumstances and national conditions, that is what it is about.)
Now that the struggle has given us metrosexual radical cafes the days of pub back rooms and caucuses in skittle alleys are at an end


----------



## Delroy Booth (Dec 13, 2012)

More here http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...no-party-like-a-ukip-youth-party-8411931.html


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 13, 2012)

weepiper said:


> I imagined a steak with lobster thermidor slapped on top, a truffle garnish and a foaming flagon of Bollinger on the side.


At the very least.


----------



## barney_pig (Dec 14, 2012)

Pseudo Tory trots trying to muscle in on the proletarian milieu
http://www.spiked-online.com/site/article/13174/


----------



## SpineyNorman (Dec 14, 2012)

We're going to have to do something with this:



lauriepenny said:


> You know, don't you, that this is why we can't have nice things. Like a revolution.
> 
> I'm sure your hearts are in the right place, but collectively you come across like a bunch of creepy bedroom bullies.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 15, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> We're going to have to do something with this:


 
What appals me is that she thinks a revolution is a "nice" thing. Revolution's *ends* may be "nice", but the means very often aren't.


----------



## Bakunin (Dec 15, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> What appals me is that she thinks a revolution is a "nice" thing. Revolution's *ends* may be "nice", but the means very often aren't.


 





'Revolution: It's a nice thing...'


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 15, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> We're going to have to do something with this:


What's a bedroom bully? 

She is an enemy of PD and definitely communisn't.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 15, 2012)

Proletarian Democracy vigorously defends itself against accusations of 'bedroom bullying' tactics. The bedroom is the lair of the bourgeoisie, and as true communists working for the bomb, PD members sleep in spartan dormitories on a rota system.


----------



## framed (Dec 15, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Proletarian Democracy vigorously defends itself against accusations of 'bedroom bullying' tactics. The bedroom is the lair of the bourgeoisie, and as true communists working for the bomb, PD members sleep in spartan dormitories on a rota system.


 
You're on a roll... 

Still no cure for insomnia though, the workers never sleep!


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Dec 15, 2012)

Bakunin said:


> 'Revolution: It's a nice thing...'


 
Pfft.

700,000 executions in two years.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 15, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> Pseudo Tory trots trying to muscle in on the proletarian milieu
> http://www.spiked-online.com/site/article/13174/


 


> The dreams of the _soixante-huitards_ had failed to materialise.


 
This was the point that I was trying to make last night  to some whey faced harradine  complaining about Matalan's late night opening hours.


----------



## JimW (Dec 15, 2012)

Soixante-retards, more like. Hur hur.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 15, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> What's a bedroom bully?
> 
> She is an enemy of PD and definitely communisn't.


 
She may have meant bedroom pulley?


----------



## Red Storm (Dec 15, 2012)

Laurie Penny speculates about our and our brother urbanites commitment to Full Communism.


----------



## Bakunin (Dec 15, 2012)

Delroy Booth said:


>


 
'All right, you lot. Who put a baggie pf Peruvian Flake in the Buck's Fizz..?'


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 15, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> Laurie Penny speculates about our and our brother urbanites commitment to Full Communism.


 
we should retweet that excellent parody of her in Workers Girder whilst we have the audience


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Dec 15, 2012)

Yes, someone do it.


----------



## Red Storm (Dec 15, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> we should retweet that excellent parody of her in Workers Girder whilst we have the audience


 
 great idea! 

I don't have a twitter but tweeting comrades go forth!


----------



## framed (Dec 15, 2012)

"so-called lefties"

Pot, Kettle, Black...

Time for a PD dispatch on this matter... the working class deserves to know the truth and it is the duty of the revolutionary party to drum it into them.


----------



## rekil (Dec 15, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> we should retweet that excellent parody of her in Workers Girder whilst we have the audience


The comrades have been briefed. Something might be done.


----------



## JimW (Dec 15, 2012)

So Cal leftists:




Their line on intergalatic multipositional metric time is of course a travesty, but cmbbes none the less.


----------



## Bakunin (Dec 15, 2012)

copliker said:


> The comrades have been briefed. Something might be done.


 
Looks as though it already has been...

https://twitter.com/PennyRed/status/279656108828798976


----------



## Streathamite (Dec 15, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> I was delighted to read in the current edition of Weekly Worker the following points which I felt might aid our cause if put through the medium wash non fast coloureds short spin of dialectical materialism:


fine work steps, but workers Girder is STILL (just) funnier than _The Revolution Betrothed_


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 15, 2012)

Bakunin said:


> Looks as though it already has been...
> 
> https://twitter.com/PennyRed/status/279656108828798976


 
I love the critical faculties her followers bring to bear.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Dec 15, 2012)

Well stand by to repel boarders, someone has posted a link on twitter to the Callinicos/Penny  thread.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 15, 2012)

They make it sound like we're stalking her 

Don't they realise there's no time for stalking the likes of LP if the workers' bomb is to become a reality?


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 15, 2012)

Streathamite said:


> fine work steps, but workers Girder is STILL (just) funnier than _The Revolution Betrothed_


 
I like to think of _The Revolution Betrothed _as a pathfinder prototype


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 15, 2012)

> *CatherineFitzpatrick* ‏@*catfitz*
> @*PennyRed* I know what that's like. I'm sorry it's happening to you. Stay strong.


----------



## JimW (Dec 15, 2012)

Preparatory Committee for the Founding of the Proletarian Democratic Republic.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 15, 2012)

JimW said:


> Preparatory Committee for the Founding of the Proletarian Democratic Republic.


I'll get the party sausages from Iceland, someone needs to get the soft drinks.


----------



## JimW (Dec 15, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> I'll get the party sausages from Iceland, someone needs to get the soft drinks.


You spoil us, People's Consul!


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 15, 2012)

JimW said:


> You spoil us, People's Consul!


Even workers need a party to celebrate their illustrious achievements, comrade, and what better occasion than a visitation by erstwhile PD-wannabe Madam Penney?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Dec 15, 2012)

Party Sausages eh? That's no way to describe the loyal workers forced to earn their crust at Iceland.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 15, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Party Sausages eh? That's no way to describe the loyal workers forced to earn their crust at Iceland.


There's not enough in the kitty for a ring of prawns:


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 15, 2012)

pyramid of ferrero roche. Nothings to good for the w/c and the party of it


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Dec 15, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> There's not enough in the kitty for a ring of prawns:
> View attachment 26204


I like the sound of a 'ring of prawns'. It is a ringing sound of course.


----------



## rekil (Dec 15, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> They make it sound like we're stalking her
> 
> Don't they realise there's no time for stalking the likes of LP if the workers' bomb is to become a reality?


18 hours of Prolederella rehearsals a day leaves barely any time at all for regular party duties.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 15, 2012)

copliker said:


> 18 hours of Prolederella rehearsals a day leaves barely any time at all for regular party duties.


I don't see LP writing and performing in any pantos, oh no.


----------



## Nylock (Dec 16, 2012)

only 10 replies to her tweet? the outrage is strong with these people...


----------



## JimW (Dec 16, 2012)

Nylock said:


> only 10 replies to her tweet? the outrage is strong with these people...


----------



## Nylock (Dec 16, 2012)

> *mmaaikeu* ‏@*mmaaikeu*
> @*BiellaColeman* @*Asher_Wolf* @*PennyRed* If you care: "laurie penny forum" = http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/alex-callinicos-swp-vs-laurie-penny-new-statesman-facebook-handbags.266196/page-209 …
> * Details *
> 
> ...




Just in case that disingenuous fool 'mmaaikeu' makes it over here with his chums: This is not 'The Laurie Penny Forum'. The thread you mention is one of 10,416 that are part of just this subforum alone. Then again, i suppose Laurie's followers have something in common with her: they never allow facts to get in the way of a good story...


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Dec 16, 2012)

Another one for the PD advent calendar.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Dec 16, 2012)

Nylock said:


> Just in case that disingenuous fool 'mmaaikeu' makes it over here with his chums: This is not 'The Laurie Penny Forum'. The thread you mention is one of 10,416 that are part of just this subforum alone. Then again, i suppose Laurie's followers have something in common with her: they never allow facts to get in the way of a good story...


 
Er I hate to defend him but it's obviously a reference to the google search term


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 16, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> Er I hate to defend him but it's obviously a reference to the google search term


The first result if you use that search term is this thread : http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/who-is-laurie-penny.287511/


----------



## barney_pig (Dec 16, 2012)

barney_pig said:


>


Spart personality of the year.


----------



## exiledinwales (Dec 17, 2012)

Comrades must fight flooding


----------



## BigTom (Dec 17, 2012)

Obviously PD does not support the christian-centric, capitalist consumer fest that is Christmas. But if you are looking for a winterval gift which is politically sound, look no further!

Work together to build the Workers' Bomb, as the capitalists seek to destroy the working class once and for all. This is a game for the whole world, hence the upper player limit number of everyone. Workers of the world unite (and play a board game)!

obviously having had this idea appear in my head, I am now vaguelly thinking about making a co-operative board game themed around building the workers bomb, lol.

also, was very dissapointed not to be able to find a picture of a multi racial family/playing a board game, if someone does then link me please cos it'd be much better to just have the one image, but couldn't represent both the family and multi-ethnicity of the game with any single image I could find.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Dec 17, 2012)

This is a good PD supported board game - help your kids understand the real meaning of capitalist infiltration of everyday life


----------



## Delroy Booth (Dec 17, 2012)

BigTom said:


> Obviously PD does not support the christian-centric, capitalist consumer fest that is Christmas. But if you are looking for a winterval gift which is politically sound, look no further!
> 
> Work together to build the Workers' Bomb, as the capitalists seek to destroy the working class once and for all. This is a game for the whole world, hence the upper player limit number of everyone. Workers of the world unite (and play a board game)!
> 
> ...


 
You spelt Posadas wrong!!! 

Incidentally I was writing something on Microsoft word the other day than involved Comrade Posadas, and the spell-checker had Posadas in it. I failed to put a capital P at the start and it actually corrected me. I was well chuffed!


----------



## BigTom (Dec 17, 2012)

Delroy Booth said:


> You spelt Posadas wrong!!!
> 
> Incidentally I was writing something on Microsoft word the other day than involved Comrade Posadas, and the spell-checker had Posadas in it. I failed to put a capital P at the start and it actually corrected me. I was well chuffed!


 
 correction made and I've replaced the original image so under the terms of the Historical Revisionism positioning, it means that I never made such a foolish mistake, right?

Anyway, in thinking about how such a game might actually be done, I've come up with a better idea, but it'll take me a couple of days before I manage to photoshop it.. I hope you're all prepared for Operation: Workers' Bomb Edition. Basically, Operation but in reverse so you put bits back in to build the bomb. Get it wrong and the buzzing and lights indicate you've caused a minor nuclear accident, killing many of your fellow cmbbes. Too many accidents and you lose. Batteries not required, comes with own micro-nuclear power source, which can later be used as part of a real workers' bomb. Suitable for all ages, no engineering or physics knowledge required.

Later we can bring out expansions to simulate the capitalists trying to defeat our efforts, and the problems with liberals and pacifists being counter revolutionary by saying we should all just be nice to each other. Revolution isn't nice.

All proceeds go to the Workers' Bomb Fighting Fund of course. We might even be able to push it to over £10!


----------



## SpineyNorman (Dec 17, 2012)

Delroy Booth said:


> You spelt Posadas wrong!!!
> 
> Incidentally I was writing something on Microsoft word the other day than involved Comrade Posadas, and the spell-checker had Posadas in it. I failed to put a capital P at the start and it actually corrected me. I was well chuffed!


 
What were you writing on word that involved comrade Posadas? I hope it wasn't a memo to the CIA


----------



## Delroy Booth (Dec 17, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> What were you writing on word that involved comrade Posadas? I hope it wasn't a memo to the CIA


 
You'll see


----------



## JimW (Dec 17, 2012)

BigTom said:


> correction made and I've replaced the original image so under the terms of the Historical Revisionism positioning, it means that I never made such a foolish mistake, right?


In a period of low ebb in the struggle it might be possible to overlook this heinous offence, but at the present dangerous juncture when the balance of class forces is so precarious even a misplaced apostrophe might have far-reaching consequences, i'm afraid you'll have to report to starship landing bay three for your neckshot in the morning, Tom.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Dec 17, 2012)

Delroy Booth said:


> You'll see


 
Is this related to Chuckle Theory in any way? I've heard it whispered about at bus stops, I've overheard muted conversations about it between miners at the coalface and the local street children have invented rhymes about it. But it remains in a way mysterious and the working class are looking to PD for theoretical clarity on this most important of issues.

And on those rare occasions when you can hear anything above the shrill cry of @lauriepenny calling people racists there's even a murmur on twitter:

*ProletarianDemocracy* ‏@*ProletarianDem* 
*Chuckle* *Theory* is coming.

 
*Red Naylor* ‏@*RedNaylor* 
There is no "origin" of *Chuckle* *Theory*. It is not arboreal. It is rhizomatic, it's tendrils spreading and retracting, to me to you.

And also a few cryptic references:

*Jesse Ridgway* ‏@*jridgway92* 
However some Big Bang *Theory* on DVD is making me *chuckle* :-D

*David Hank Brown* ‏@*dhbrownsports*
Let's all *chuckle* at the *theory* that Steve Nash is gonna help this Lakers squad.

 *Conor Murray* ‏@*ConorMurray93* 
Big Bang *Theory* always gives me a *chuckle*.

*@ashmeister92 #PD* ‏@*ashmeister92* 
Big bang *theory* makes me *chuckle* everytime!!

 *Ryan Loves It* ‏@*RyanGoodyer* 
God big bang *theory* does make me *chuckle*. #*buzzinga*

*Miss Too Busy * ‏@*Mei_Ling_daGeek* 
i like the big bang *theory* it makes me *chuckle* and smirk lol


----------



## Delroy Booth (Dec 17, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> Is this related to Chuckle Theory in any way? I've heard it whispered about at bus stops, I've overheard muted conversations about it between miners at the coalface and the local street children have invented rhymes about it. But it remains in a way mysterious and the working class are looking to PD for theoretical clarity on this most important of issues.


 
Patience comrade, patience....


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 17, 2012)

Hibee was the true father of chuckle theory.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Dec 17, 2012)

Obvious references to the workers bomb in those last tweets I posted - Big Bang theory makes me chuckle? I think we all know what that means comrades.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 17, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Hibee was the true father of chuckle theory.


 
Where is he these days?


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 17, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Where is he these days?


Kids took his time away i think.


----------



## BigTom (Dec 17, 2012)

JimW said:


> In a period of low ebb in the struggle it might be possible to overlook this heinous offence, but at the present dangerous juncture when the balance of class forces is so precarious even a misplaced apostrophe might have far-reaching consequences, i'm afraid you'll have to report to starship landing bay three for your neckshot in the morning, Tom.


 
Cmmbe, I feel that it is only fair that I should receive a show trial to declare my guilt, rather than a summary execution. Revolutionary justice is of course always fair, but as you say, this offence may be overlooked at other times, not just I would suggest at a low ebb but also at the point of revolution, when the workers' bombs are landing on capitalism, and the nuclear winds are blowing clean our economy and society from oppression, such mistakes may also be overlooked. Now is not such a time of course, but I feel that there is enough of a question over my behaviour that only a show trial can truly satisfy the needs of the revolution.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 17, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Kids took his time away i think.


 
Is he still involved in Ex Marxists for Griffin?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Dec 17, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Is he still involved in Ex Marxists for Griffin?


 
That was different he was a key player in the British Workers Party - likes: Trojan boxed sets, Winston McKenzie, NHS, curry, trade unions, footie, Zimbabwe, Sikhs, and the Paulsgrove demos; dislikes: Islam, liberals, women bosses, further migration to undermine pay etc


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 17, 2012)

Brilliant pastiche on Workers Girder

http://suacs.files.wordpress.com/2012/11/socialist-fight-no-11.pdf


----------



## rekil (Dec 17, 2012)

The Chuckle Brothers – A Neo-Maoist Posadist Perspective On Chuckle Theory

For many years the British children’s television show “Chucklevision” was written off by the chinstroking Bond Street lounger pseudo-Marxists and their backsliding fellow travellers as a simplistic expression of ruling class ideology; a perfect illustration of lowest common denominator bourgeois distractionist TV trash with no other purpose but to divert children from wholesome interests such as humming along to Rage Against Machines, browsing books about aliens, engaging in the rough and tumble of juvenile streetfighting gangs, and collecting politically sound comics like Johnny Red in an ignoble attempt to pervert the flowers of revolutionary youth and prevent them from embracing their ultimate destinies as ruthlessly disciplined neo-Luddite cadres.

However upon closer inspection, and illuminated by the effervescent light of Posadist theory, it becomes clear that Paul and Barry Chuckle are not the comic figures or tragic simpletons they invariably appear to be, but are in fact two of the most successful revolutionary agents in the entire Proletarian Milieu. The time has come for Proletarian Democracy to pay our proper respects to the Chuckles and finally reveal to the world the mystery and terrible beauty of Chuckle Theory.

Chucklevision is simply a stunning example of a sophisticated Bakhtinite-carnivalesque campaign to infiltrate and undermine the ruling class narratives imposed upon us by the effete cabal of private school Oxbridge capitalist wankers in the bourgeois media, by utilising crypto-entryist skills honed and perfected over decades by the inestimably tenacious working-class leadership that nestles within Proletarian Democracy. The truth is; Chucklevision is not just a kids’ TV show, but a picaresque tale of two archetypal Proletarian males, with their Proletarian Mullet’n’Tash combination and Proletarian Rotherham accents, striving to escape the tyranny of capitalist labour discipline by avoiding work.

Their nemesis in this eternal quest for emancipation is Dan the Van. Dan the Van is never seen in person, and whilst some cynics incorrectly assume this is a result of BBC bigwig tightfists being unwilling to pay to employ another actor, it is in fact a subtle commentary on the role of the absentee shareholder class in latter day capitalism. Dan the Van, like all modern parasitic capitalist vermin, uses a proxy, a stooge if you will, to do his dirty work for him – No Slacking.

No Slacking has no human name, for he is the capitalist desire to extract the greatest possible amount of surplus value from the working class made incarnate. The relationship between Dan the Van and No Slacking is the living embodiment of the shift in capitalism between ownership and control, the separation of the owners of the means of production from its managers. Dan the Van is the capitalist without function, and No Slacking is the functionary without capital – Thus the workings of contemporary managerial capitalism are exposed.

The famous Chucklist catchphrase, “To me, to you” is perhaps the most succinct expression of working class solidarity ever uttered against the parasitic capitalist ruling class of South Yorkshire. These four simple words were taken to the forge, thrust into the fire, repeatedly hammered and cooled until finally they were transformed into a deceptively light and subtle yet bayonet sharp revolutionary slogan, crafted to inculcate the youth of this land and beyond (Chucklevision was shown in 34 countries) with a revolutionary class consciousness and hence nurture a sense of proletarian solidarity from the earliest possible age.

So successful were comrades Barry and Paul in infiltrating the ideological state apparatus of CBBC, they even managed to get their own spin-off game show called, you guessed it, “To Me, To You” commissioned to further their seditious ambitions!

The Chuckles did not act in a political vacuum, but are continuing a fine tradition of working class Yorkshiremen fighting back against capitalist labour discipline and the tyranny of proletarianisation, part of a history of heroic Proletarian struggle that reaches all the way back to 200 years ago and the uprising of the Luddites. The Chuckles pay their respects to these brave Luddites by destroying practically every bit of machinery they are ever put in charge of in the TV show. Some mistakenly think this is “slapstick comedy” but to those within the swole ranks of Proletarian Democracy, its true significance is properly understood.

Many will ask “who conceived of this cunning plan?” as if this task of such complexity and genius could simply be the act of one individual. Ha! A plan of such guile could never be the work of one individual, and those who would presume so are guilty of the most pitiable brand of bourgeois individualism.

There is no “origin” of Chuckle Theory.

It is not arboreal. It is rhizomatic, its tendrils spreading and retracting -

To me.

To you.

It has no beginning, and no end. It just is.

Proletarian Democracy requests, nay demands, on behalf of the swarming swinish proletarian multitude of South Yorkshire, that Rotherham council immediately erect a 200ft high statue of Paul and Barry chuckle, on the centre-spot of the old Millmoor football pitch, to honour their legacy in fighting for the right not to work!

------

https://twitter.com/joolsd
https://twitter.com/RedNaylor "Huddersfield's most influential Neodeleuzian Cybermaoist"

And the MMMK path


----------



## Delroy Booth (Dec 17, 2012)

*Red Naylor* ‏@*RedNaylor* 
A spectre is haunting Europe. The spectre of Chu-Chu-ChuckleVision, Chu-ChuckleVision


----------



## JimW (Dec 17, 2012)

"To me, to you"; from each, to each. Once again it is only through the rigours of Posadist exegesis that the scales are removed from my eyes.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Dec 17, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Brilliant pastiche on Workers Girder
> 
> http://suacs.files.wordpress.com/2012/11/socialist-fight-no-11.pdf


 
I believe that's the first time I've ever seen a semi-colon in a newspaper headline


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 17, 2012)

40 pages. For real.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Dec 17, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> I believe that's the first time I've ever seen a semi-colon in a newspaper headline


 
some fantastic layout and design ability on display there...


----------



## barney_pig (Dec 17, 2012)

It revives my socialist idealism, a true monument to the proletarian struggle- I hope it isn't a spoof.


----------



## barney_pig (Dec 17, 2012)

Slogans for the International Fight
 Build Rank and File movements in the TUs!
 Democratise the unions!
 Elections of all union officials!
 Officials to be paid no more than the average skilled worker’s wage!
 Public works at TU rates of pay to give work to the unemployed!
 No to the two-tier workforce!  Defeat the anti-union laws!
 No to British Jobs for British Workers!
 Forward to the International Soli- darity of all the working class and oppressed!
 Build a National Housing Cam- paign to fight for decent social housing for all!
 Defend the NHS, no privatisation!
 Nationalise the banks and major in-
dustries under the control of workers and working class communities!
 Open the books so committees of workers and consumers can determine where frauds and swindles have oc- curred.
 No to popular fronts with the politi- cal representatives of any capitalist class to ‘defeat fascism’, stop war or for any other reason.
 No to sectarian abstention from the class struggle.
 Release Irish, Palestinian, Naxalite, Tamil and all other anti-Imperialist POWs!
 For the Anti-Imperialist United Front to defeat predatory Imperialist wars!
 For a steeply progressive wealth tax!  For an indefinite General Strike to
bring down the Con-Dem government!
Rebuild the Revolutionary Interna- tional, the Trotskyist Fourth Interna- tional!


----------



## SpineyNorman (Dec 17, 2012)

Owen Jones is in on it now too:

*Owen Jones* ‏@*OwenJones84* 
Sure, *chuckle* now. You'll feel like a right numpty if the Mayans were right though http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2012/dec/17/mayan-apocalypse-mania-grips-russia … #*thecountdownbegins*


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Dec 17, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> It revives my socialist idealism, a true monument to the proletarian struggle- I hope it isn't a spoof.


 
it really isn't a spoof


----------



## barney_pig (Dec 17, 2012)

The site is is from is class- an article in black type on a black background, no compromise with bourgeois conceptions of legibility!


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Dec 17, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Brilliant pastiche on Workers Girder
> 
> http://suacs.files.wordpress.com/2012/11/socialist-fight-no-11.pdf


 
I love the footer.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## sihhi (Dec 17, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> 40 pages. For real.


 
Someone told me it was nearly all done by this one guy I don't know if that's true though.


----------



## barney_pig (Dec 17, 2012)

The editorial list are all well trodden Trotskyists, who I remember well from provisional socialist alliance days and huddled outside Marxism.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Dec 17, 2012)

It was past caring who first did the To me, To You as Mass Line joke.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 17, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> Owen Jones is in on it now too:
> 
> *Owen Jones* ‏@*OwenJones84*
> Sure, *chuckle* now. You'll feel like a right numpty if the Mayans were right though http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2012/dec/17/mayan-apocalypse-mania-grips-russia … #*thecountdownbegins*


Did the Mayans forsee the Revolution?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Dec 17, 2012)

Captain Hurrah said:


> It was past caring who first did the To me, To You as Mass Line joke.


 
Hmm, I thought it was me or hibee, but happy to give pc the credit if it was him


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 17, 2012)

It wasn't.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Dec 17, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> Hmm, I thought it was me or hibee, but happy to give pc the credit if it was him


 
I'm wrong then, not aware of it being started years ago.  I only remember it from here.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 18, 2012)

The Boneists are onboard:

http://ianbone.wordpress.com/2012/12/17/from-me-to-you-the-chuckle-brothers-a-class-analysis/


----------



## BigTom (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## butchersapron (Dec 18, 2012)

Love the casual change of MB to PD as _the key to fun and learning_


----------



## BigTom (Dec 18, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Love the casual change of MB to PD as _the key to fun and learning_


 
 I was well amused when I saw that on the box


----------



## rekil (Dec 18, 2012)

BigTom said:


> also, was very dissapointed not to be able to find a picture of a multi racial family/playing a board game, if someone does then link me please cos it'd be much better to just have the one image, but couldn't represent both the family and multi-ethnicity of the game with any single image I could find.


Putting the H(bomb) in Hopemas. I realise we're skating on thin ice as it is, but why not just erm, how shall I put this, why not 'ethnicise' one or two family members with mspaint or whatever? A fez here or there even. At least let's workshop it.


----------



## rekil (Dec 18, 2012)

BigTom said:


>


 
Can you make this any bigger? It's impossible to read the bottom right.


----------



## JimW (Dec 18, 2012)

"No physics or engineering knowledge required"
Better Red than Expert!


----------



## weepiper (Dec 18, 2012)

Change it to 'Micro-Nuclear Power Source included. Just add cooling tower' perhaps?


----------



## JimW (Dec 18, 2012)

And "For All Ages, Levels of Consciousness and Party Affiliations within the context of the Broad Front"
"Contains small parts ('sparts') that may choke the last bureaucrat with the entrails of the last priest."


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Dec 18, 2012)

BigTom said:


>


 
This is the funniest PD thing yet - you really need to tweet it at people


----------



## rekil (Dec 18, 2012)

I'll put them on the blog if the operation one is made a tad bigger


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 18, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> This is the funniest PD thing yet - you really need to tweet it at people


Towards, not at.


----------



## BigTom (Dec 18, 2012)

copliker said:


> Putting the H(bomb) in Hopemas. I realise we're skating on thin ice as it is, but why not just erm, how shall I put this, why not 'ethnicise' one or two family members with mspaint or whatever? A fez here or there even. At least let's workshop it.


 
lol, yeah I'll see what I can do later tonight.

Also there's loads of bits round the side like the broken heart and funny bone which really want to be replaced with bomb parts but I couldn't think of anything, except heavy water for the bucket being carried. 



copliker said:


> Can you make this any bigger? It's impossible to read the bottom right.


 
Yeah, I have a bigger version but it was too big when I posted it so I put up the smaller one instead, it is too small, I thought it clicked through on imgur to a bigger version but it doesn't.

btw, if anyone has a copy of operation, I'm pretty sure that I could design an overlay for it that could turn it into the workers' bomb edition..


----------



## rekil (Dec 18, 2012)

BigTom said:


> lol, yeah I'll see what I can do later tonight.
> 
> Also there's loads of bits round the side like the broken heart and funny bone which really want to be replaced with bomb parts but I couldn't think of anything, except heavy water for the bucket being carried.


Alarm clock and plutonium 239-spark plug?


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 18, 2012)

Gieger counter instead of the little wand


----------



## rekil (Dec 19, 2012)

A version of Buckaroo: See how many loons, nutty policies, and counterproductive actions your sect can tolerate before splits and mass expulsions ensue.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Dec 19, 2012)

copliker said:


> A version of Buckaroo: See how many loons, nutty policies, and counterproductive actions your sect can tolerate before splits and mass expulsions ensue.




*quoted because I can't like it twice*


----------



## BigTom (Dec 19, 2012)

well, at 1520x721 I hope it doesn't break the boards..


----------



## rekil (Dec 19, 2012)

BigTom said:


> well, at 1520x721 I hope it doesn't break the boards..


I think it's too wide for the blog. If the right hand stuff could go on the top or bottom, that'd be fine. Don't want to lose any detail on the box bit. I'll have a go at it later if you like.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 19, 2012)

No endorsement from Barry Mainwaring?


----------



## BigTom (Dec 19, 2012)

copliker said:


> I think it's too wide for the blog. If the right hand stuff could go on the top or bottom, that'd be fine. Don't want to lose any detail on the box bit. I'll have a go at it later if you like.


 
I've got time this morning, I'll move stuff around and make taller/thinner


----------



## BigTom (Dec 19, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> No endorsement from Barry Mainwaring?


 
If Barry wishes to endorse the game, please let me know what he has to say about it. I think an endorsement from Barry would be great


----------



## rekil (Dec 19, 2012)

BigTom said:


> I've got time this morning, I'll move stuff around and make taller/thinner


Ideally, it should be 640 wide to fit the blog. A larger version can go in the posters page if you see what mean.


----------



## BigTom (Dec 19, 2012)

It's wider than 640 but could be shrunk, hows this for layout?


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 19, 2012)

BigTom said:


> If Barry wishes to endorse the game, please let me know what he has to say about it. I think an endorsement from Barry would be great


 
"To me, to you"


----------



## BigTom (Dec 19, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> "To me, to you"


 
"This would make a great gift to me, to you" ? (Think it makes more sense as a review/endorsement)


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 19, 2012)

BigTom said:


> "This would make a great gift to me, to you" ? (Think it makes more sense as a review/endorsement)


 
That very subtle. We are ready to go.


----------



## BigTom (Dec 19, 2012)

Anyone got any good ideas for a different quote from the Workers' Girder? 
Some tasty pun or oblique reference perhaps?

Best alternative I've come up with is "You'll explode with fun and laughter" but it's not great and I'm sure there's better out there.


----------



## rekil (Dec 19, 2012)

BigTom said:


> Anyone got any good ideas for a different quote from the Workers' Girder?
> Some tasty pun or oblique reference perhaps?
> 
> Best alternative I've come up with is "You'll explode with fun and laughter" but it's not great and I'm sure there's better out there.


"A good game." Then something out of place like one of those international fight slogans.


----------



## barney_pig (Dec 19, 2012)

Choc full o' chuckles for all brothers and sisters in the proletarian milieu.


----------



## Balbi (Dec 19, 2012)

Good fun for good soldiers of the proletariat of any age!


----------



## rekil (Dec 19, 2012)

"Defend the NHS! No privatisation!"


----------



## JimW (Dec 19, 2012)

BigTom said:


> Anyone got any good ideas for a different quote from the Workers' Girder?
> Some tasty pun or oblique reference perhaps?
> 
> Best alternative I've come up with is "You'll explode with fun and laughter" but it's not great and I'm sure there's better out there.


"A revolution is not a dinner party, or writing an essay, or painting a picture, or doing embroidery; it cannot be so refined, so leisurely and gentle, so temperate, kind, courteous, restrained and magnanimous. But it can be a bucket of chuckles with this fun game for all the commune bunk room!"


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 19, 2012)

i might unlike that so i can like it again.


----------



## BigTom (Dec 19, 2012)

JimW said:


> "A revolution is not a dinner party, or writing an essay, or painting a picture, or doing embroidery; it cannot be so refined, so leisurely and gentle, so temperate, kind, courteous, restrained and magnanimous. But it can be a bucket of chuckles with this fun game for all the commune bunk room!"


 
That's great.. I think it might be too long for this though  "Revolution is not nice, but it can be a bucket of chuckles with this fun game!" ?


----------



## JimW (Dec 19, 2012)

BigTom said:


> That's great.. I think it might be too long for this though  "Revolution is not nice, but it can be a bucket of chuckles with this fun game!" ?


If you need to cut I'd keep the 'dinner party' bit to make the classic quote even more obvious.


----------



## JimW (Dec 19, 2012)

"A revolution is not a dinner party, but your dinner party can be a bucket of chuckles.." etc?
ETA: Suspect bourgeois tendencies there, obviously.
ETA: or to keep the balance/ uprising reference both sides of your detourn: "A revolution is not a dinner party, but your dinner party can be a chuckle riot with this megaton of gaming fun!"


----------



## BigTom (Dec 19, 2012)

JimW said:


> "A revolution is not a dinner party, but your dinner party can be a bucket of chuckles.." etc?
> ETA: Suspect bourgeois tendencies there, obviously.
> ETA: or to keep the balance/ uprising reference both sides of your detourn: "A revolution is not a dinner party, but your dinner party can be a chuckle riot with this megaton of gaming fun!"


 
I'll see what I can fit in, I didn't recognise the quote, it's probably really famous and all


----------



## JimW (Dec 19, 2012)

BigTom said:


> I'll see what I can fit in, I didn't recognise the quote, it's probably really famous and all


Whatever works matey, you are the leading combabe on this masterpiece!


----------



## BigTom (Dec 19, 2012)

So I think this is it then, although I've probably spelt something wrong  .. and well in time for Christmas too! (Though obviously we reject the christian-centric consumerfest that is Christmas. Still, good opportunity to raise funds eh?)


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 19, 2012)

@BigTom : awesome, comrade, truly awesome. I salute you


----------



## weepiper (Dec 19, 2012)

> 'This would make a great gift to me, to you' Barry Mainwaring


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Dec 19, 2012)

Colleactive Action a split from the Anarchist Federation have actually brought out a Chucklist badge


----------



## framed (Dec 20, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> Colleactive Action a split from the Anarchist Federation have actually brought out a Chucklist badge


 

Comrades, is it not petit-bourgeois deviationism to change the words of this revolutionary slogan and thereby alter the thrust of the powerful mantra that the Chuckles (and indeed the entire working class!) have made their own?

_"From each to me to each to you"_ is little more than anarcho-revisionism, a deliberate departure from the political path of the party, as set out by Cde Mainwaring. This subtle wordplay aims to divert the masses down the blind alley of anarchist adventurism, sowing confusion in the ranks of the party, disrupting their revolutionary education and ultimately breaking the loyalty of the workers to the purest revolutionary slogans associated with Cdes Barry and Paul Chuckle (and, of course, with Proletarian Democracy).


----------



## Delroy Booth (Dec 23, 2012)

Could someone who is good at these things possibly photoshop this to say "Fallout: New Workers Party" to help with an idea I have? Much obliged


----------



## barney_pig (Dec 23, 2012)

Delroy Booth said:


> Could someone who is good at these things possibly photoshop this to say "Fallout: New Workers Party" to help with an idea I have? Much obliged


Not too sure of the mosleyite connotations of the lightning flash and 'New Party'


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 24, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> Not too sure of the mosleyite connotations of the lightning flash and 'New Party'


 
The "lightning flash" is a Sig rune, from (supposedly) the Old Norse meaning "victory" (or "success" or "we had a good day at the Althing market").


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 27, 2012)

Good news, comrades!

The Marxist Internet Archive now has Comrade Posadas' seminal work, "Flying saucers and the socialist future of mankind" on its website. Those who have struggled through the difficult period for true Trotskyism are now vindicated. This is a key step towards the formation of a new mass workers' Posadist party


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 27, 2012)

Remember you can't have Socialism on one planet.


----------



## Idris2002 (Dec 27, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> Remember you can't have Socialism on one planet.


 

Actually, you can, but you must live on another.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 27, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> Good news, comrades!
> 
> The Marxist Internet Archive now has Comrade Posadas' seminal work, "Flying saucers and the socialist future of mankind" on its website. Those who have struggled through the difficult period for true Trotskyism are now vindicated. This is a key step towards the formation of a new mass workers' Posadist party


I am truly pleased about this - readings will feature in the Proletarian Democracy Annual radical downtime to greet the new year. Only for 30 minutes mind. There's bombs to be built.


----------



## barney_pig (Dec 30, 2012)

Comrades, my truly proletarian milieu family have clubbed together to buy me a Harris tweed jacket- soon I too will be following our inspiring leader sartorially as well as politically.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 30, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> Comrades, my truly proletarian milieu family have clubbed together to buy me a Harris tweed jacket- soon I too will be following our inspiring leader sartorially as well as politically.


*applauds*


----------



## cesare (Dec 31, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> Comrades, my truly proletarian milieu family have clubbed together to buy me a Harris tweed jacket- soon I too will be following our inspiring leader sartorially as well as politically.


Proletarian Democracy branded elbow patches?


----------



## rekil (Dec 31, 2012)

A leaflet handed to somebody on the twitter at a tube station the other day. PD propaganda should be striving for this sort of clarity.


----------



## barney_pig (Dec 31, 2012)

cesare said:


> Proletarian Democracy branded elbow patches?


Brand new, no truck with petty borgeious pedagogic elbow snares!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 31, 2012)

leading from the front as always cmmde pig.  i believe a citation of dedication is appropriate, subject to clarification by the Dedications (Citations, Congratulations, and Approbrium) Working Group Committee when she gets back from her fact finding trip to her parents place in Cleethorpes, where I understand she is spending Christmas.


----------



## Red Storm (Dec 31, 2012)

copliker said:


> A leaflet handed to somebody on the twitter at a tube station the other day. PD propaganda should be striving for this sort of clarity.
> 
> View attachment 26907


 
Plain proletarian propaganda.


----------



## BigTom (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## BigTom (Dec 31, 2012)

A5 sized/proportions for leafleting purposes obviously.

It looks really weird on a computer screen with a white background and no border to it..


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 31, 2012)

should chuckling be wry or not wry?


----------



## BigTom (Dec 31, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> should chuckling be wry or not wry?


 
I can't say I ever felt I got to grips with chuckle theory tbh, and it's a tenous relationship between that and chuckling at best. I think any form of chuckling would be fine but then I'm known for my liberal tendencies which must be beaten back with the hammer of democratic centralism, so I need the appropriate committee to decide for me whether wry or not wry chuckling is the revolutionary method, and which is the counter-revolutionary or reactionary method.


----------



## Old Gergl (Dec 31, 2012)

@DotCommunist, @frogwoman, I got something for you guys to see in the new year with:





This thread, and related ones, have kept me laughing all year, so be sure to pass it around.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 31, 2012)

Old Gergl said:


> @DotCommunist, @frogwoman, I got something for you guys to see in the new year with:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


can't see the image mate


----------



## Old Gergl (Dec 31, 2012)

now?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## equationgirl (Jan 1, 2013)

Great rejoicings for 2013, comrades. After enjoying the annual 30 minutes of radical downtime yesterday evening, it is now time for recommence bomb-building for our new future.

New Year, New Bomb!


----------



## weepiper (Jan 1, 2013)

Old Gergl said:


> @DotCommunist, @frogwoman, I got something for you guys to see in the new year with:
> 
> View attachment 26914
> 
> ...



Good but instead of grape juice the fist should be squeezing tears from the bourgeois.


----------



## rekil (Jan 2, 2013)

copliker said:


> http://www.taytocrisps.ie/park/
> 
> Victory to the semi-autonomous PD Vegaktionkommando who in the early hours of this morning infiltrated this grotesque alcazar of spud-imperialism and performed several acts of sabotage including
> 
> ...


 
Veg Wedge condemns the attack on Bristol Zoo. 



> We started 2013 as we mean to carry on, with an attack on the front entrance building of Bristol Zoo. All the glass front doors and windows were smashed. The building and "Bristol Zoo" lettering was attacked with paint bombs as well as a paint bomb inside the building. "Liberate" was sprayed across the front.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 2, 2013)

And who gets to clear all that up? Do they really think that by doing this all the animals will be freed?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 2, 2013)

weepiper said:


> Good but instead of grape juice the fist should be squeezing tears from the bourgeois.


 
This is before squeezing the life from them, though, as opposed to "instead of", surely?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 2, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> And who gets to clear all that up?


 
Do not worry, comrade. The Workers' Bomb will cleanse everything with the purging heat of the nuclear blast!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 2, 2013)

weepiper said:


> Good but instead of grape juice the fist should be squeezing tears from the bourgeois.


just imagine that's the bourgeois hemroids then


i wouldn't want to drink it though.

actually given it's a shopped bottle of frosty jacks i'm not sure how much of a diffrence there is


----------



## Old Gergl (Jan 2, 2013)

Also, in a serious display of commun_isn't_, I didn't give shippy credit for doing, well, _the actual work_. I have no idea how to use photoshop, should make that clear!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 2, 2013)

to be honest once you know Photoshop the difficult part is getting a good idea.  the only real addition i did was the fist grapes bit  and that was due to my previous work


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 2, 2013)

which would make a great avatar or tshirt


----------



## Old Gergl (Jan 2, 2013)

I fucking love that one!


----------



## Old Gergl (Jan 2, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> which would make a great avatar or tshirt


 
or maybe a stencil. Clean simple lines...

Edit: better than the usual tag.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jan 2, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> to be honest once you know Photoshop the difficult part is getting a good idea. the only real addition i did was the fist grapes bit and that was due to my previous work


 
Brilliant!


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jan 2, 2013)

Old Gergl said:


> or maybe a stencil. Clean simple lines...


 
graffittid on firebox so it looks like it's meant to be there


----------



## Old Gergl (Jan 2, 2013)

Hah!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 2, 2013)

humm this is a bit more balanced.  really need to redo this one rather than edit a shitty old copy


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jan 2, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> which would make a great avatar or tshirt


 
yes with something like *"red fist, green fingers - sowing our seeds"*_ "towards workers allotments for all"_


----------



## Old Gergl (Jan 2, 2013)

Edit: probably pm time now


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jan 2, 2013)

pulling the communist carrot


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 3, 2013)

copliker said:


> Veg Wedge condemns the attack on Bristol Zoo.


Some antisocial deviationist elements have also stolen the wabbits from the local city farm 

http://www.stwerburghs.org/index.php?section=news&story=city_Farm_break_in.txt


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 3, 2013)

copliker said:


> Veg Wedge condemns the attack on Bristol Zoo.


Right by the entrance, to the left as you go in, are three lions. Go on, _rescue_ them, please


----------



## rekil (Jan 3, 2013)

Please tell me they're not well into their 20's.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jan 3, 2013)

When I lived in Haringey some ALF cunts raided a community allotment where a group of working class low income residents had pooled their space to keep some resuce chickens from a battery farm who they were giving them a nice life before having for Christmas, the ALF scum liberated the chickens and smashed up the allotments and claimed responsibility on the HSG mailing list

I pointed out one of the ALFers responsible to some of the residents in the local pub...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 3, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Right by the entrance, to the left as you go in, are three lions. Go on, _rescue_ them, please


I thought there was only Shiva left?


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 3, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> humm this is a bit more balanced. really need to redo this one rather than edit a shitty old copy
> 
> View attachment 27069


He's either got massive hands or a well skinny dick.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jan 3, 2013)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> I pointed out one of the ALFers responsible to some of the residents in the local pub...


 
Then what happened?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 3, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> I thought there was only Shiva left?


There were three when i was up there a few months back. One male, two females. Seems the male died in november.

edit: Actually, a male and female, not two males. Which would make four at that point, not three. I think.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jan 3, 2013)

Captain Hurrah said:


> Then what happened?


 
I'm saving it for my memoirs


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 3, 2013)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> I'm saving it for my memoirs


Free range people?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 4, 2013)

One for PD to expropriate:







_From empty plates to full communism_


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 4, 2013)

Captain Hurrah said:


> Then what happened?


 
A revolutionary critique of the ALFers' actions via the medium of the proletarian fist?


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

Saw this and thought i'd nick it off twitter


----------



## Idris2002 (Jan 8, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> Saw this and thought i'd nick it off twitter


 
Black shirt, eh? 

Re: animal rights protests. My favourite of that sort was the time they put a stone through the window of a halal butcher's shop, with a note attached that  read 'NB this is not a racist attack'.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 12, 2013)

*Blood on the snow - a Marxist critique of fake fires*

_Why Proletarian Democracy says no and no again to bourgeois imitations of a working fireplace - A tribute to Comrade Billy_

Comrades, as the winter season is upon us we see signs that distinguish the honest toiler from his petty-bourgeois autonomist imitators.

Most insidious of all is that peculiar middle-class affliction of the fake fire.

The bourgeois affectation of fake fires displays an inherent mistrust of honest logs, hewn by a workers hand and fed to the furnace by proleterians. Indeed comrades, we see the fake fire as furtherance of the faux working class habits assumed by people demonstrably and demographically far above the station they wish to claim. For is it not that the white collared parasite feels ever insecure in his middling position, ever concerned with vaulting his children up the ladder of capitalist society while he is a mere missed payday away from the dread of creditors calling and consigning him to the life of a toiler? A life he enjoyes aping while secretly terrified of the reality?

Unmetered and unfettered he allows his pretend logs to glow, glow with the gas stolen from our Scottish brothers - a resource he can enjoy while rickets and frostbite strikes the Tennants of our much abused northern neighbour state.

Just as the vacillating petty-bourgeois will vacillate between the right and the left in a revolutionary situation, in the situation of winter he will vacillate between wanting to imitate the hand-hewn logs of the workers and wanting to put a brave face on it and be cold. It is fashionable you see.

"I am tougher than this, I do not need heat!" he cries, the very terms in which he puts a brave face on his discomfort displaying his enthusiasm for individualist, free-market politics which has been the downfall of many a supposedly Marxist organisation. Yet his pretend logs betray a more profound truth. Just as he pretends to have a real proletarian fire, so the so-called fire in his belly for the revolutionary cause is also pretend.

How many times have we observed as the upper-middle classes affect a fake burning desire for the revolution, only to switch off the gas of struggle as the kindling of proletarian justice burns too hot for comfort?

Oft times the tool of the boss class will recall how he once enjoyed fray bentos tinned pies and super noodles- the food of his student years magnified to fit his gross revisionism and caricature of himself as once-prole. The fools would recoil in horror from a decent stew, even their roasts must be blumethaled to fuck.

For him the workers' struggle is merely a decoration to be admired at during dinner parties. Just as his pretend logs could never burn his fingers, so he shall always maintain a safe distance from the wrath of capital, unlike the toilers he exploits. The splinters from real workers' wood are far too close to the sharp end of struggle for him. Instead for the profligate wastrel, gas using at the expense of fair Celts is his solution.

"I do not need to put the heating on, I will conserve energy", is his cry. But the only energy he will conserve is his own as during the coming revolutionary situation he will stand aside, warming his hands on the flame of his non-existent proletarian credentials declaring he was once a socialist but then grew up.

The fake wood on his fire will leave him freezing out in the cold winter of the crisis of capitalism as, like so many before him, he shuns the hot coals of the vanguard, in fact his mere dampening, smothering presence prevents the flame of revolt from being lit. But not for long!

Inevitably we all turn to the embers of true Marxist Leninism, ready to be stoked and brought to bright flame by the poker of Posadist iron.For the bourgeoisie and their fake fires there is no ember to stoke. They are left poking at a false log, a false consciousness, poking it with a car arial. And if that delivers unto them a shock, we say GOOD.

_We didn't start the fire, it was always burning since the world was turning_ - Billy Joel​


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 12, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> Black shirt, eh?
> 
> Re: animal rights protests. My favourite of that sort was the time they put a stone through the window of a halal butcher's shop, with a note attached that read 'NB this is not a racist attack'.


Alex always wears a black shirt. I have never seen him in anything else, that and khaki trousers and the jacket you see in the picture.


----------



## xslavearcx (Jan 13, 2013)

what do proletarian democracy do with ones personal information submitted if one fails the entrance test?


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 13, 2013)

Feed it into the nuclear fission reactor


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 13, 2013)

goes on the List


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jan 13, 2013)

Sell it to bourgeois marketing companies, but only after changing some stuff to cock up their research. That way we disrupt the flow of capital and make a few pennies for the Christmas piss up workers bomb.


----------



## xslavearcx (Jan 13, 2013)

"......i don't want your bloody revolution.... i want anarchy and peace' ...


----------



## xslavearcx (Jan 13, 2013)

actually in the vein of my last quote: what would PD do to my crass record collection come the revolution??


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 13, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> "......i don't want your bloody revolution.... i want anarchy and peace' ...


Some anarchists:


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jan 13, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> actually in the vein of my last quote: what would PD do to my crass record collection come the revolution??


 
Unless they can withstand a nuclear blast we wouldn't have to do anything with them.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 13, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> Unless they can withstand a nuclear blast we wouldn't have to do anything with them.


Well, we might sell them on ebay to get more beer money to buy bits for the workers' bomb.


----------



## BigTom (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello @CarbonRod4NUS  .. http://rod4nus.wordpress.com/



> Place your trust in Rod, and I believe, together, we can build a student movement, and a workers bomb to define a generation.


 
Our undemocratic centralism position encourages the formation of secret factions in order to find out who would form factions and expel those who are not committed enough to democratic socialism so I applaud your autonomisn in an entryism manouver to the NUS and ask you to reveal who you are in order that we may expel you from the party. kthxbai.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 13, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> One for PD to expropriate:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Forward with the proletarian after dinner burp


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 29, 2013)

treelover said:


> Victor Jara presente!


 
Missed this:

Chilean authorities have arrested four former army officers accused of involvement in the murder of singer-songwriter Victor Jara.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jan 29, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> actually in the vein of my last quote: what would PD do to my crass record collection come the revolution??


 
I can tell you we definitely wouldn't be playing them.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## rekil (Jan 31, 2013)

http://rod4nus.files.wordpress.com/2013/01/rodmanifestonoimages.pdf



> Hi, my name is Sam Gaus, and I am the Nominated Bearer of the Inanimate Carbon Rod who would like to be your next President of your National Union of Students. I believe in an NUS that knocks through walls in the movement, rather than builds them. An NUS that fights for the rights of all inanimate members of society, not just meatbags. An NUS that truly understands the importance of building the Workers’ Bomb.


Any chance of a win here? More facebook 'likes' than all other candidates combined if that isn't as meaningless as I assume it is.


----------



## rekil (Jan 31, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Missed this:
> 
> Chilean authorities have arrested four former army officers accused of involvement in the murder of singer-songwriter Victor Jara.


Four handed themselves in, four more wanted, including one (Pedro Barrientos) who is in Florida.



> Barrientos and Hugo Sanchez Marmonti are accused of murdering Jara. Charged as accomplices are Roberto Souper Onfray, Raul Jofre Gonzalez, Edwin Dimter Bianchi, Nelson Haase Mazzei, Ernesto Bethke Wulf and Jorge Eduardo Smith Gumucio.
> 
> Barrientos and Edwin Dimter Bianchi have both been accused by human rights activists over the years of being "The Prince," a sadistic blond-haired officer who survivors said walked around with a whip in the stadium, taunting and torturing prisoners.


----------



## BigTom (Feb 5, 2013)

I can't remember which thread or who posted something from CPGB I think which included the phrase I've sloganised here, clearly the only way that Labour tops are going to take part in helping the revolution.


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## cesare (Feb 8, 2013)

Is a reference to flicking the beans too MATB specific?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 8, 2013)

cesare said:


> Is a reference to flicking the beans too MATB specific?


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 8, 2013)

Don't miss Proletarian Democracy's fundraising night of music and comedy. Now with a fiver off for each oppression! (ta butchers)


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 9, 2013)

How's this?

*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us*


----------



## SpineyNorman (Feb 9, 2013)

No Laurie Penny? Doesn't sound very radical to me!


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 9, 2013)

good point, i was thinking about replacing slavoj zizek with rachel khoo lol


----------



## SpineyNorman (Feb 9, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> Don't miss Proletarian Democracy's fundraising night of music and comedy. Now with a fiver off for each oppression! (ta butchers)


 
Finally, a return to the real PD tradition of the workers clock. With the recent obsession with intersectionality and the disgraceful rumours about comrade Mainwaring and young comrades in his dungeon, followed by CIA inspired accusations of a cover-up, there was a feeling among the true upholders of the PD tradition that what we were seeing was creeping feminism and autonomism.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm nicking that one by the way


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 9, 2013)

go ahead mate it belongs to the collective memory of the class


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 9, 2013)

Is there a PD mixtape?


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 9, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> No Laurie Penny? Doesn't sound very radical to me!


 
Barred. Last time she came she was sick in the ladies toilets .


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 9, 2013)

*New mass workers' party set up*

In a revival of the fortunes of revolutionary politics in Britain Proletarian Democracy will be standing candidates in the next election as part of a new mass workers' party called FANG (For A Nuclear Globe), alongside the ghost of Gerry Healy, the Wool-Workers' Union, the Association of Auctioneers and Auctioneers' Lads, the International Bolshevik Tendency, and perhaps many more. Proletarian Action are also offering their support but sadly are playing a disgracefully sectarian role. The support of Gerry Healy's ghost, who in his day led one of the most important revolutionary organisations in Britain, for this important initiative for the proletariat shows FANG's potential to attract broad layers of the working class and to be ever mindful of the perils of creeping feminism in its ranks. It also shows FANG's potential to reach beyond the life-death divide and attract a mass layer of class conscious workers.

Wool-workers' Union General Secretary Matt Jumper, who is standing as a candidate for the local elections in May, said, "FANG is the most important new party set up in Britain in years. People are crying out for an alternative to Labour and as nobody has revolutionarized it by now, it is safe to conclude that nobody ever will."

Other names such as Victor Serge, Hegel and Gary Lineker have also added their support to FANG's electoral campaign. Gary Lineker said, "The reaction I got standing outside selling Workers' Girder with Gerry Healy's ghost by Leicester Square tube station this morning, where people literally screamed in surprise that finally we have a working class alternative to the established parties, is something important to build on for the future."

One shop steward in the Association of Auctioneers and Auctioneers' Lads was said to have promised to vote for FANG in the forthcoming elections, although this cannot be confirmed. As the president of the Meat Packers' Association said, "that single vote is like a tiny acorn from which a mighty oak tree could grow."

Nonetheless we believe this is an important initiative for the class and another giant leap towards overthrowing capitalism.

"The screams of terror at my appearance during parish council meetings are nothing compared to the screeches we will hear when the Con-Dems discover a mass workers' party capable of resisting their austerity attacks!" Gerry Healy said. We wholeheartedly endorse his sentiments, despite our serious differences and reservations towards him before he became a ghost. Unlike Proletarian Action, we are able to put sectarianism aside and work together in a broad coalition on the issues that matter.

Coming soon - discover who your FANG candidate is!


----------



## equationgirl (Feb 9, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Barred. Last time she came she was sick in the ladies toilets .


And didn't clean it up. Not very communist.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 9, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Is there a PD mixtape?


 

mp3


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 9, 2013)

I've only just got this thread title
I thought it was a politcal in joke in German


----------



## Libertad (Feb 9, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I've only just got this thread title
> I thought it was a politcal in joke in German


 
No jokes here. Chuckles only.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 9, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> *New mass workers' party set up*
> 
> In a revival of the fortunes of revolutionary politics in Britain Proletarian Democracy will be standing candidates in the next election as part of a new mass workers' party called FANG (For A Nuclear Globe), alongside the ghost of Gerry Healy, the Wool-Workers' Union, the Association of Auctioneers and Auctioneers' Lads, the International Bolshevik Tendency, and perhaps many more. Proletarian Action are also offering their support but sadly are playing a disgracefully sectarian role. The support of Gerry Healy's ghost, who in his day led one of the most important revolutionary organisations in Britain, for this important initiative for the proletariat shows FANG's potential to attract broad layers of the working class and to be ever mindful of the perils of creeping feminism in its ranks. It also shows FANG's potential to reach beyond the life-death divide and attract a mass layer of class conscious workers.
> 
> ...


 
While I extend comradely greetings to all involved in this latest trot-union lashup I cannot help but be reminded of the plaintive cry 'unity! end to sectarianism!'. A cry oft uttered in shrill tones by those who really mean 'we need the helm, you lot just shut up and join in'

The storms of capitalist crisis are no place for a fragile, single hulled initiative and must surely seek stability in a catamaran platform- two hulls as one. Gone is the time where we could discard the old guard of hoary pre-4th internationals and the withered labourite tendencies. We must all now shelter in a massive ark. We need a bigger boat


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 9, 2013)

The thread of ultra-leftism threatens to choke the bobbins of this important class initiative there comrade, just as poor knitting and embroidery sabotage the wool-workers' work. We must be where the workers are comrade! This new alliance between the very tops of the trades unions, conscious that the magnet of history pulls them to the left now that they know Labour can't be revolutionarized, together with our own small forces and well-known and well-loved leaders like Gerry Healy, must not be jeopardised by the cynicism of ultra-leftists and adventurists. The time is ripe for a new workers' party to challenge the consensus between Labour, Lib-Dem and Tory and provide a REAL alternative - for the millions not the millionaires, for the living AND the dead!


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 9, 2013)

This is so much neo-Lazarene obfuscation surely? I don't see the dead paying for tickets to the latest PD gig, I don't see the shades of yesterday proffering solidarity price for the Girder. Its time we left the dead as dead. Except for Lenin in his tomb where you are forbidden to laugh.

Ignore the huddled centrists, their time is at an end. For in short order they will find the center ground is the easiest to surround. And shoot at lots untill they die.

Forwards.


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 9, 2013)

*New mass workers' party set up*

In a revival of the fortunes of revolutionary politics in Britain Proletarian Democracy will be standing candidates in the next election as part of a new mass workers' party called FANG (For A Nuclear Globe), alongside the ghost of Gerry Healy, the Wool-Workers' Union, the Association of Auctioneers and Auctioneers' Lads, the International Bolshevik Tendency, and perhaps many more. Proletarian Action are also offering their support but sadly are playing a disgracefully sectarian role. The support of Gerry Healy's ghost, who in his day led one of the most important revolutionary organisations in Britain, for this important initiative for the proletariat shows FANG's potential to attract broad layers of the working class and to be ever mindful of the perils of creeping feminism in its ranks. It also shows FANG's potential to reach beyond the life-death divide and attract a mass layer of class conscious workers.

Wool-workers' Union General Secretary Matt Jumper, who is standing as a candidate for the local elections in May, said, "FANG is the most important new party set up in Britain in years. People are crying out for an alternative to Labour and as nobody has revolutionarized it by now, it is safe to conclude that nobody ever will."

Other names such as Victor Serge, Hegel and Gary Lineker have also added their support to FANG's electoral campaign. Gary Lineker said, "The reaction I got standing outside selling Workers' Girder with Gerry Healy's ghost by Leicester Square tube station this morning, where people literally screamed in surprise that finally we have a working class alternative to the established parties, is something important to build on for the future."

One shop steward in the Association of Auctioneers and Auctioneers' Lads was said to have promised to vote for FANG in the forthcoming elections, although this cannot be confirmed. As the president of the Meat Packers' Association said, "that single vote is like a tiny acorn from which a mighty oak tree could grow."

Nonetheless we believe this is an important initiative for the class and another giant leap towards overthrowing capitalism.

"The screams of terror at my appearance during village parish council meetings are nothing compared to the screeches we will hear when the Con-Dems discover a mass workers' party capable of resisting their austerity attacks!" Gerry Healy said. We wholeheartedly endorse his sentiments, despite our serious differences and reservations towards him before he became a ghost. Unlike Proletarian Action, we are able to put sectarianism aside and work together in a broad coalition on the issues that matter.


The dissatisfaction shown by honest toilers towards members of all three main parties shows the time for an alternative is long overdue. And who better to lead it than these august veterans of the class struggle with their long experience of leadership in the union and labour movement? Of course, the presence of the Marxist core of Proletarian Democracy inside the party will ensure that the bureaucratic and reformist tendencies present within the union bureaucracy, such as those displayed by the disgraceful comments by the right wing president of the Potato Peelers' Union about "Posadists" trying to cause trouble, are themselves discarded and thrown away. There will be no room in FANG for a leadership that sells out the workers.

The response at our canvassing in Leicester Square demonstrates the complete disaffection the majority of workers have with the capitalist system. Those who came to our stall prior to the launch of FANG's electoral campaign reacted as though they had seen a ghost! But make no mistake - the idea of a union-led party based on Old Labour principles might be dead, but it is no longer buried!


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 9, 2013)

Indeed comrade, once the lickspittle leadership of the Spud Union have been cast aside we will see how the capitalists like hearing the peelers knock, and rotten sprouts shall be gouged out with a small paring knife


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 10, 2013)

Well done frogwoman. Proper epic.


----------



## BigTom (Feb 10, 2013)

The G is a bit shite unfortunately. I think there's a million slogans around the bite/tooth pun stuff.. The Only Party With Real Bite..


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 10, 2013)

less jaw-jaw more war-war


----------



## Favelado (Feb 10, 2013)

BigTom said:


> The G is a bit shite unfortunately. I think there's a million slogans around the bite/tooth pun stuff.. The Only Party With Real Bite..


 
Bite the Power! with Chuck D Flavor Flav theme.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 10, 2013)

BigTom said:


> The G is a bit shite unfortunately. I think there's a million slogans around the bite/tooth pun stuff.. The Only Party With Real Bite..


 
Dude, them is crab claws!


----------



## BigTom (Feb 10, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Dude, them is crab claws!


 
Wolf fangs, according to google image search.


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 10, 2013)

BigTom said:


> The G is a bit shite unfortunately. I think there's a million slogans around the bite/tooth pun stuff.. The Only Party With Real Bite..


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 10, 2013)

We need some more made-up names of unions.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Feb 10, 2013)

United Guild of Nomadic Basketweavers.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 10, 2013)

International Brotherhood of Pencil Sharpeners


----------



## SpineyNorman (Feb 10, 2013)

National Union of Vacuum Cleaner repairmen and Washing Machine Mechanics.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Feb 10, 2013)

Intersectional Workers of the World.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 10, 2013)

Fecklessness Union of The unemployed- with dog shit legend as Gen.Sec


----------



## cesare (Feb 10, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> Intersectional Workers of the World.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Feb 10, 2013)

National Union of Fences, Scrap Scavengers and Drug Runners (set up on the initiative of PD (Druggist)).


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 10, 2013)

National Organisation of Niceness and Childrens Equality


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 10, 2013)

National Union of Bubble Wrap Poppers


----------



## SpineyNorman (Feb 10, 2013)

Combined Association of Rivet Polishers and Candlestick Fettlers.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 10, 2013)

Fisters United Nation


----------



## cesare (Feb 10, 2013)

Peoples Revolutionary Association of Tory Students


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## equationgirl (Feb 10, 2013)

National United Yoghurt Knitters Assembly


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 10, 2013)

Shit forgot to put Gerry Healy was from the WRP. Can anyone do that for me?


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 10, 2013)

Then there's the new union-supported campaign for bombs and workers' clocks, Youth Battle for Bombs


----------



## equationgirl (Feb 10, 2013)

Union of Pencil, Pen and Writing Implement Designers


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## frogwoman (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## equationgirl (Feb 10, 2013)

To be accurate, you should really start at Dounreay, right at the top of Scotland, then go to Sellafield frogwoman


----------



## weepiper (Feb 10, 2013)

frogwoman said:


>


 
snort


----------



## Buckaroo (Feb 10, 2013)

We will all go together comrades when we go.


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 10, 2013)

We will be the last generation - start the workers' conflagration!


----------



## equationgirl (Feb 10, 2013)

Has anyone taken the latest posters seriously, by the way?


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 10, 2013)

to be honest the other day I actually started to wish all this was real  I think it's a lot more fun with it not being real though, we'd have to march from sellafield to fukushima and flog copies of workers' girder to bemused passers-by


----------



## Favelado (Feb 10, 2013)

I have no photoshop skills.

I would like to do a picture of a massive bomber dropping 20 nuclear bombs at the same time with the caption "ENOLA GREAT" or "PLUTONIUM 23GR8"

Or maybe this video with the legend "FANG's for the memories!" or "FANG - because it takes a giant fall-out to unite us."


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 10, 2013)

Favelado said:


> I have no photoshop skills.
> 
> I would like to do a picture of a massive bomber dropping 20 nuclear bombs at the same time with the caption "ENOLA GREAT" or "PLUTONIUM 23GR8"
> 
> Or maybe this video with the legend "FANG's for the memories!" or "FANG - because it takes a giant fall-out to unite us."




I used to have a video subtitling programme but i dont have it on this computer, its on my old laptop

that could be FANG's election broadcast


----------



## Favelado (Feb 10, 2013)

I could try and figure out how to do it I suppose. Great thread this btw.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 10, 2013)

What _is_ this Workers Girder thing? I know it's a pisstake and some of the joke headlines have had me in stitches, but I do get the idea that I'm not properly "getting" it. Can someone explain for a dullard?


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 10, 2013)

It's a pisstake of pretty much every group on the left lol


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 10, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> What _is_ this Workers Girder thing? I know it's a pisstake and some of the joke headlines have had me in stitches, but I do get the idea that I'm not properly "getting" it. Can someone explain for a dullard?


 

read back issues of Weekly Worker, the letters page from Morning Star circa 197ish, Workers Power Blogs, actually just don't. We rip the piss so you don't have to


----------



## equationgirl (Feb 10, 2013)

Just how long would it take to march from Sellafield/Dounreay to Fukishima? Months, right?


----------



## equationgirl (Feb 10, 2013)

Comrades! The time has come to say good night. I have to be up at 6 to toil in the cauldron of capitalism.


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 10, 2013)

for fuck's sake


----------



## BigTom (Feb 10, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> I used to have a video subtitling programme but i dont have it on this computer, its on my old laptop
> 
> that could be FANG's election broadcast


 
I can subtitle that if you give me the words to put on it.


----------



## weepiper (Feb 10, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> Comrades! The time has come to say good night. I have to be up at 6 to toil in the cauldron of capitalism.


 
Ask not for whom The Bomb tolls, but what you can do for The Bomb.


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 10, 2013)

BigTom said:


> I can subtitle that if you give me the words to put on it.


 
Favelado?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 10, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> It's a pisstake of pretty much every group on the left lol


Only if you don't understand the need for a Workers' Bomb. To those of us who want to change the balance of power in our favour, it is in deadly earnest. The jokes are a sinister distraction to deter the Establishment. Let them think that it is merely a parody until they feel the heat of the hell that we unleash upon the Old Regime. There will be no need of graveyards to recall the story. One flash and they are ash.


----------



## JimW (Feb 10, 2013)

Buckaroo said:


> We will all go together comrades when we go.



Will ye go, combabe go?
And we'll all go together,
Counted down in workers' time
By our band of chuckling brothers.


----------



## weepiper (Feb 11, 2013)

JimW said:


> Will ye go, combabe go?
> And we'll all go together,
> Counted down in workers' time
> By our band of chuckling brothers.


 
I will build my love a bomb
By yon cool crystal reactorcoolingchamber
And around it I will pile
All the enemies o' the worker
Will ye go, combabe, go?


----------



## JimW (Feb 11, 2013)

weepiper said:


> I will build my love a bomb?


Genius


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 11, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> Just how long would it take to march from Sellafield/Dounreay to Fukishima? Months, right?


 

Lets not forget the detour at the Bikini Atoll


----------



## weepiper (Feb 11, 2013)

JimW said:


> Genius


 
Proletarian Democracy should release a Valentine's Day missive.


----------



## Libertad (Feb 11, 2013)

Building the folk tradition of the Workers' Bomb. Good work combabes.


----------



## JimW (Feb 11, 2013)

weepiper said:


> Proletarian Democracy should release a Valentine's Day missive.


Doctrine Strangelove.


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 11, 2013)

Valentines' day promotes a consciousness as false as the beef the bourgeoisie put in our beefburgers


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 11, 2013)

> The grey sea and the long black land;
> And the yellow half-life large and ionised;
> And the startled little waves that radiate
> In fiery ringlets from their sleep,
> ...


----------



## weepiper (Feb 11, 2013)

Roses are red _like our glorious flag, _violets are blue _like the Smurfs secretly indoctrinating children to our glorious cause_
Sugar is sweet _like the tears of our enemies when they are crushed beneath our heel, _and I love you.


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 11, 2013)

Roses are red and so is the colour of the proletarian revolution


----------



## JimW (Feb 11, 2013)

No chance of a bit of bourgeois deviation, I suppose?


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 11, 2013)

I'll be your first and you'll be my last.
My world, my everything, till my time has past.
I will always love you until the end of time.
CRUSH THE BOURGEOISIE


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 11, 2013)

I would actually be really glad to get a poem like that


----------



## Favelado (Feb 11, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> Favelado?


 

Yeah. I did nothing about it.


----------



## Favelado (Feb 11, 2013)

Should I try and write a full script?


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 11, 2013)

If you want  go for it!


----------



## JimW (Feb 11, 2013)

O my Luve 's like a red, red flag
That 's brandished by a throng:
O my Luve 's like the melodie
of a Chuckle Brothers' song!

As fair art thou, my bomber lass,
So deep in luve am I:
And I will luve thee still, my dear,
Till a' the seas gang dry:

Till a' the seas gang dry, my dear,
And the rocks melt wi' the sun;
Inevitable side-effects,
When we drop the workers' bomb.

And fare thee weel, my only Luve,
And fare thee weel a while!
But steer clear of those Spartacists,
Their dialectic's truly vile.

apols to cmbbe Robbie "Third Degree" Burns


----------



## weepiper (Feb 11, 2013)

JimW said:


> O my Luve 's like a red, red flag
> That 's brandished by a throng:
> O my Luve 's like the melodie
> of a Chuckle Brothers' song!
> ...


 
excellent  I had only got as far as 'my love is like a red, red throat that's newly cut in June'


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 11, 2013)

My love is not like the aristos toppled from their throne


----------



## JimW (Feb 11, 2013)

weepiper said:


> excellent  I had only got as far as 'my love is like a red, red throat that's newly cut in June'


With his dry seas and melted rocks, Rab was clearly a prophet of workers' bomb time!


----------



## Favelado (Feb 11, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> If you want  go for it!


 
I need 24 hours. I'll be back.


----------



## sihhi (Feb 11, 2013)

Roses are red, Violets are blue, I'm gonna kill you with a neutron bomb too.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 11, 2013)

Roses are red, violets are blue
That can't be right, it just isn't true

Violets are violet, roses are red
Stuff all the poetry, let's go to bed.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 11, 2013)

Roses are red
violets are blue
some rhymes rhyme
but this one doesn't


----------



## Athos (Feb 11, 2013)

Some say that love is like a weight, 
Like being crushed by the state.
They also tell me that it feels, 
Like being ground under capitalists' heels.
But when I gaze into your eyes,
How I feel my proletariat rise. 
I know that if you'll be with me, 
Together we'll smash the bourgeoisie.


----------



## Athos (Feb 11, 2013)

Their losses will eclipse the Somme,
When we drop the Workers' Bomb. 
As bosses die of radiation, 
The workers will rise in elation.
Only then can we be free, 
To live in love - you and me.


----------



## Athos (Feb 11, 2013)

When we kiss, I feel the sparks, 
You're the Engels to my Marx.
How I long for us to tryst, 
My beautiful Lenninist.
How I long to hold you tight,
My beautiful Trotskyite.
Hold you with a grip like Stalin,
Because you are my only darling.


----------



## Athos (Feb 11, 2013)

Your significance to me, 
Is like that to Mao of the peasantry. 
And so I share my Five Year Plan,
Year one is to become your man. 
And all I hope from year two, 
Is that I am still with you. 
And that you are still with me, 
The aspiration for year three. 
Hope you've not shown me the door, 
By the time we reach year four. 
Happy I'll be in year five, 
If our love is still alive.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Feb 11, 2013)

frogwoman said:


>


 
'We will be the last generation, fight for bombs and detonation!'


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 11, 2013)

Athos said:


> Your significance to me,
> Is like that to Mao of the peasantry.
> And so I share my Five Year Plan,
> Year one is to become your man.
> ...


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 11, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> 'We will be the last generation, fight for bombs and detonation!'


 


Hopefully they'll be back from Fukushima by Posadism-2013


----------



## DrRingDing (Feb 11, 2013)

Athos said:


> Your significance to me,
> Is like that to Mao of the peasantry.
> And so I share my Five Year Plan,
> Year one is to become your man.
> ...


 
Now do I dare use this on my partner on Thursday?


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 11, 2013)

Anthem for the Youth March for Bombs:


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 11, 2013)

Athos said:


> Your significance to me,
> Is like that to Mao of the peasantry.
> And so I share my Five Year Plan,
> Year one is to become your man.
> ...


 
Shouldn't line 2 read ""Is like that *of* Mao * to *the peasantry"?


----------



## Athos (Feb 11, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:
			
		

> Shouldn't line 2 read ""Is like that of Mao  to the peasantry"?



Peasantry pedantry! 

I'm a poet, not a historian.


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 11, 2013)

curian revolution


----------



## DrRingDing (Feb 11, 2013)

Athos said:


> When we kiss, I feel the sparks,
> You're the Engels to my Marx.
> How I long for us to tryst,
> My beautiful Lenninist.
> ...


 
I'm yoinking this for valentines day...

This is what I've changed so far....

When we kiss, I feel the sparks, 
You're the Engels to my Marx.
How I long for us to tryst, 
My foxy anarcho-feminist.
How I long to hold you tight,
and then we kick some Trotskyites.
"Power comes from the barrel of a gun"
So says comrade Mao Tse Tung
But all you need to get things done
Is a purple rubber strap on dong
Oh to hold you with a grip like Stalin,
You are my one and only darling.







I wonder if I'll have a partner in the morning


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 11, 2013)

terrible scansion


----------



## DrRingDing (Feb 11, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> terrible scansion


 
Scansion?


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 11, 2013)

metrics lad, metrics. You're going to have to do verbal gymnastics to make that flow correctly.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 11, 2013)

also you might get a punch on the nose


----------



## DrRingDing (Feb 11, 2013)

I think I may need to do some work on this.


----------



## Random (Feb 11, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> metrics lad, metrics. You're going to have to do verbal gymnastics to make that flow correctly.


Obviously intended to be earnestly gurned out at a hippy anarcho poetry slam


----------



## DrRingDing (Feb 11, 2013)

Random said:


> Obviously intended to be earnestly gurned out at a hippy anarcho poetry slam


 
Play nicely or you'll ruin for everybody.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 11, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> metrics lad, metrics. You're going to have to do verbal gymnastics to make that flow correctly.


DrRingDing You should get one of the Eng Lit specialists to advise on fettling it.


----------



## Favelado (Feb 11, 2013)

BigTom said:


> I can subtitle that if you give me the words to put on it.


 
I'm not really asking you to do all this but this is how I imagine the Party Political Broadcast. I'm sure some of you can make it better than this. There have been some great posts in this thread.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
There now follows a Party Political Broadcast by F.A.N.G.

_Opening text appears on screen._

Karl Marx "It is absolutely impossible to transcend the laws of nature. What can change in historically different circumstances is only the form in which these laws expose themselves."s absolutely impossible to transcend the laws of nature. What can change in historical
_Text fades out._

_New text_

Look out capitalism - nature just got ready to expose itself! 

_Cuts to video at start of nuclear explosion. Drumbeat of "Fight the Power" by Public Enemy begins._





_Vertically scrolling text._

Comrades! Only through the development of the Worker's Bomb can we march forward together into a joyous nuclear sunset. Join us as we simultaneously break the system and our Geiger counter. The future's bright, the future's orange!

_Cut to F.A.N.G logo with legend_ "For A Nuclear Globe - because nothing brings us together like a big fall-out."


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 11, 2013)

Favelado said:


> I'm not really asking you to do all this but this is how I imagine the Party Political Broadcast. I'm sure some of you can make it better than this. There have been some great posts in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


screen goes blank; cut to stirring music


----------



## Buckaroo (Feb 11, 2013)

Serious concerns. Scansion and Metrics tendancy. The Workers' clock does not tick to the metronome of conventional warfare. The Workers' Bomb will put an end to elitist rhyme or reason in poems and that.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Feb 11, 2013)

Wankers.


----------



## Athos (Feb 11, 2013)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> I'm yoinking this for valentines day...
> 
> This is what I've changed so far....
> 
> ...



Four rhyming couplets in iambic quadrameter, and you massacred it. 

Against the wall you will be first, 
When I'm the Commissar of Verse!


----------



## DrRingDing (Feb 11, 2013)

Athos said:


> Four rhyming couplets in iambic quadrameter, and you massacred it.
> 
> Against the wall you will be first,
> When I'm the Commissar of Verse!


 
When we kiss, I feel the sparks, 
You're the Engels to my Marx.
How I long for us to tryst, 
My anarcho-feminist.
How I long to hold you tight,
then to kick some Trotskyites.
"Power may come from a gun"
So says comrade Mao Tse Tung
All you need to get things done
Is a purple strap on dong
Hold you with a grip like Stalin,
Because you are my only darling.
Iambic quadrameter?!


----------



## Athos (Feb 12, 2013)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> When we kiss, I feel the sparks,
> You're the Engels to my Marx.
> How I long for us to tryst,
> My anarcho-feminist.
> ...



Nice one.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 12, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> Anthem for the Youth March for Bombs:



Also this:


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 12, 2013)

Also worth considering a benefit compilation CD for the workers' bomb?


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 12, 2013)

You dropped a bomb on me by The Gap Band.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## The39thStep (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## The39thStep (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## The39thStep (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## The39thStep (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 12, 2013)

Heaven 17 - Let's All Make A Bomb


----------



## weepiper (Feb 12, 2013)

Because if it's not Love
Then it's the bomb, the bomb, the bomb,
the bomb, the bomb, the bomb, the bomb
That will bring us together


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 12, 2013)

Athos said:


> Peasantry pedantry!
> 
> I'm a poet, not a historian.


 
A McGonagallist, it seems.


----------



## barney_pig (Feb 12, 2013)

With the exception of combabe morrissey, it is noticeable that it is the people's music, funk, which most successfully articulates the yearning of the common people for proletarian Armageddon.
 All that jazz shit is just so much petit bourgeois wank.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 12, 2013)

> But, in the final year of that war,
> two big bangs settled the score,
> Against Japan, who'd joined the fight,
> the rising sun didn't look so bright.
> ...


 
Time to end the fear.


----------



## Athos (Feb 12, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> A McGonagallist, it seems.


 
McGonagal's poems were like Les Dawson on the piano.


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 12, 2013)

http://sniff.numachi.com/pages/tiFOREJOB;ttREDFLAG.html


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## butchersapron (Feb 15, 2013)

Under 12s:_ People keep trying to revolutionise my soul_ - that's the actual lyric


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 21, 2013)

Comrades - I have found an alternative fuel source for the workers bomb!


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Feb 22, 2013)

How did I miss the lefty journalist privilege top trumps game?

Amazing work.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 24, 2013)

been reading CWO's 'Revolutionary Perspectives' this morning, mainly solid but the piece on the olympics was hilarious, like a girder article with the sanity dial turned slightly more towards 'sane'

'While we don't wish to denigrate individual atheletes (how many of them were chemically assisted' and so on

'London 2012 Olympic opening ceremony was at times reminiscent of Hitlers Nuremburg rallies'

LOL


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 24, 2013)

Whilst it's not a great article, that last point that you've picked on is actually quite sensible.The point was about the historical derivation of large scale modern ceremony from the 1936 Olympics and other nazi spectacles onwards (it missed the fact that these spectates were industrial, mirroring the most advanced part of the productive processes and organisation at that time, whilst Boyle's mirrors digital production) - it wasn't saying that the 2012 games was any sort of equivalent of Nuremberg!



> If the London 2012 Olympic opening ceremony was at times reminiscent of Hitler’s Nuremberg rallies, perhaps it was because much modern Olympic imagery originates from the 1936 Berlin Olympics which were staged as a showpiece for the Third Reich. It was for these games that the Olympic torch relay was first invented, with a succession of ‘Aryan’ looking athletes carrying the flame from the ruins of the Temple of Hera in Athens all the way to Berlin. And it was at the Berlin games, if not before, that it became clear that the main purpose of the Olympics, particularly for the host nation is national prestige rather than sport.


----------



## articul8 (Feb 24, 2013)

Ok, but did the Olympics opening ceremony last year really remind people of the Nuremberg rally?


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 24, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Whilst it's not a great article, that last point that you've picked on is actually quite sensible.The point was about the historical derivation of large scale modern ceremony from the 1936 Olympics and other nazi spectacles onwards (it missed the fact that these spectates were industrial, mirroring the most advanced part of the productive processes and organisation at that time, whilst Boyle's mirrors digital production) - it wasn't saying that the 2012 games was any sort of equivalent of Nuremberg!


 
the best point in the article to my mind was Boyle's shot of the kids in a NHS hospital at a time when the NHS is being sold off. That and te bit about how it was working peoples houses asked to mount missiles (well, not asked) whereas big bisuness behemoths didn't have any such installations. It did make me chuckle as a whole, however righteous the points it was couched in a certain style. As I said to frogz the organ as a whole has the colloquial tone of the Morning Star but beefed up with references and depth.


AGM conclusions also raised a smile 'the meeting decided we needed to have another meeting'

yes there was more to it than that but that particular line made me chuckle.


----------



## chilango (Feb 24, 2013)

articul8 said:


> Ok, but did the Olympics opening ceremony last year really remind people of the Nuremberg rally?


 
Well yes, clearly. The CWO and Butchers for starters. As I neither watched the opening ceremony or read _Revolutionary Perspectives_ I can't comment further.

Seems a fair point to me though...


----------



## Libertad (Feb 24, 2013)

Engaging with Sonia Poulton on Twatter now.

*Sonia Poulton* ‏@*SoniaPoulton* 


> Where is the opposition to the reprehensible & incompetent Cameron and Osborne? It can't be found amongst Byrne & Balls. New people needed!


----------



## Libertad (Feb 24, 2013)

If she picks up the challenge then I'm going to be out of my depth pretty quickly as someone has stolen my funnies.


----------



## BigTom (Feb 27, 2013)

Right, this one needs to be workshopped 

PD statement on the new pope.. I have the images and idea but not the text...

New pope is the ghost of Posadas - the Holy Ghost in fact, he is/was the second coming. Nobody knew it at the time but clearly his prophetous words should have alerted us. Naturally he has to die before he can be a ghost but no resurrection like Jesus, and of course knowing the holy trinity we should have known that it wouldn't be "the son" that visited us a second time, but "the holy ghost". Our last meeting shall be with "God".
Posadist + Pope = Popadist. This is the name of the new faction.
The Bible is actually telling us to look for the communist space aliens - heaven = space; God is the representation of the aliens that will bring us communism.. Creating the kingdom of heaven on earth = revolution!

DotCommunist has raised the theory that Joseph was in fact a space alien, as immortalised by Chris De Burgh's song, A Space Man Came Travelling. Alongside that all prophets - Abraham, Noah, Mohammed, Buddha etc are space aliens (that intergalacticism!).

Ever wonder why the papal hat is shaped like a rocket? Now you know!












so I think this could be made into something more than the image (and the slogan on the image is not great, just a spacemarker really) but I can't do it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 27, 2013)

Technically Jospeh was not a space alien- joseph was still the human consort but the impregnator of mary was the space alien and this miracle birth was attributed to god.



Here for reference is Chris doing another tear jerker:


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 27, 2013)

BigTom said:


> Creating the kingdom of heaven on earth = revolution!


 

It's also worth remembering that protestant christianity did occasionally stray into utopian ideals of the kingdom of heaven on earth- a liberation theology if you will. Chartist hymn books. Leveller prayers. Before marx a significant amount of the brit working class expressed a desire for liberation through the organs of the church, just as the enslaved africans of america were later to find expression for their yearning to freedom, and the articulation of that need through stories of jewish subjugation under the pharoes.

ahem


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 28, 2013)

i'm tempted to post my "purim - dress up for revolution!" pic on here but it's crap


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 28, 2013)

here it is, I haven't added the PD logo coz i didn't know where to put it (and it's late now anyway!) but if somebody could do that that would be great. think it could probably do with a few more ghostly trots as well


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 28, 2013)

BigTom said:


> P
> DotCommunist has raised the theory that Joseph was in fact a space alien, as immortalised by Chris De Burgh's song, A Space Man Came Travelling. Alongside that all prophets - Abraham, Noah, Mohammed, Buddha etc are space aliens (that intergalacticism!).
> 
> .


 



> Ezekiel chapter One
> 1Now it came about in the thirtieth
> year, on the fifth day of the fourth
> month, while I was by the river Chebar
> ...


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 28, 2013)

Loins of Fire


----------



## weepiper (Feb 28, 2013)

ProleDem could learn a thing or two from this lot

http://www.theatlantic.com/infocus/2013/02/diy-weapons-of-the-syrian-rebels/100461/


----------



## Red Storm (Feb 28, 2013)

There was a video floating round of Syrian rebels using a trebuchet. 

Maybe we should start with a Workers' Trebuchet and  work up to a Workers' Bomb. Transitional programme, comrades.

Trebuchet does sound a little too bourgeois though


----------



## JimW (Feb 28, 2013)

Red Storm said:


> Trebuchet does sound a little too bourgeois though


We could call it a Tre-bucket, then. PFWC  Or not:


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 28, 2013)

Bring back the workers petard i reckon.


----------



## Red Storm (Feb 28, 2013)

JimW said:


> We could call it a Tre-bucket, then. PFWC  Or not:


 
LOL


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 28, 2013)

can't help but think PD needs a book, a 'marxism in todays world' style question and answer extended pamphlet. Or a theoretical journal. Something 

'You question the integrity of those who disdain meat, yet with this horsemeat scandal and the ongoing horrific nature of factory farming that barbarises worker and animal it seems an untenable position for PD to disagree with vegetarians?'

Well, Barry, what you have to understand is the nature of meat consumption under capitalism. The truth of the industrialised meat process is that it provides workers with something unparalleled in the history of the class- meat, daily and cheaply. It provides the iron stomached worker with a job, usually a well paid one. To suggest it 'barbarises' those workers is gross patronisation. There have and always will be dirty jobs- are we to decide that the proleteriat cannot do such work because it is damaging? For those who take up the bolt-gun and the sharp knife, it is theirs to decide what is viable in line with their own conscience and indeed consciousness.

Now under capitalism we cannot escape the adulteration of process in the name of efficiency, the deskilling and the introduction of horsemeat by the back door- the nil hour contract agency staffing that has untrained workers creating meat slurry from unidentified skinned carcasses. Naturally people are enraged. People want black pudding not black beauty. And this must be addressed.

To sum up PD's overall position on this I'll point you towards the Proleterian Democracy Vegetarian Tendency (PDVT). We know them affectionally as the 'Veg Wedge'

In their upcoming pamphlet 'You meat eating wankers' they will be answering what they see as a cavalier attitude to horsemeat. The pamphlet has been delayed by a mysterious fire which swept their blog, destroying many hours of closely argued wedgist theory. This might be the Vegan semi-splinter in their ranks, but could also be agents of Findus whose unshakable domination of the Crispy Pancake market is threatened by brave cmrds from PDVT








other topics could include the nature of chucklism (wry or not wry? the question facing chucklists today), Manwairing and the Movement, Fissile Entryism.


----------



## JimW (Feb 28, 2013)

This bloke seems like a good candidate for guest artist:





Stalin's Atom Bomb a.k.a. Homosexuality: http://www.winkleman.com/artist/seriesview/1056/618

(edited for more on-message pic)


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 28, 2013)

'In your introductory pamphlet to Chucklism you outline well the mutual co-operative nature enshrined in the phrase 'to me-to you'. You correctly identify that the co-operation of Paul and myself as a metaphor for working class solidarity, doomed to farce under capitalist working conditions. This was sharply observed, yet some of your younger theorists have introduced the caveat of wry chucklism. Paul and I are unsure of the cynical nature of this. Perhaps you might explain the position of PD's theoretical scions here?'


Oh Barry! I wish you could have been with us in the function room of the Dog and Duck last thursday when we had this issue hammered out fraternally!

Now chucklism is at base a situationist farce that seeks to lampoon the capitalist while demonstrating the innate co-operation of forces- your brotherhood while biological is a cipher for the brotherhood of the working class desire to do a job well and completely. To build and make, not idle and take.

We are all agreed on that point, but wryness or non wryness throws a spanner into the works- sometimes literally as when DiscoKermit threw a spanner at a metalworking machine last week.

Wryness as you say can be perceived as cynicism- it can be said to 'carry a lamp in daylight'. But the comrades on that fateful thursday assured us that wryness is not so! Wryness is in fact a conscious embracing of chucklism. To be a wry chuckler is to not only embrace the absurdity of capitalist wage labour but to glory in that absurdity.

In many ways I think you are right to be wary of it- were not you and paul doing a fine job of chucklism without having a knowing-nod element to it all? the nod was implied,is implied. But for younger cadres, unsure of when farce meets fact the wryist path provides a bedrock of comfortable ironic posture- BASED IN SOLID CHUCKLE THEORY. In this way we seek to win the hearts and minds of the new fuck-haired stretched earlobed comrades who rely utterly on arch ironiscism and as yet are not sufficiently developed in consciousness to recognize direct chucklism


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 1, 2013)

http://metro.co.uk/2013/03/01/denni...-love-kim-jong-un-hes-really-awesome-3522730/

I think this belongs here.


----------



## sihhi (Mar 1, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> http://metro.co.uk/2013/03/01/denni...-love-kim-jong-un-hes-really-awesome-3522730/
> 
> I think this belongs here.


 
I think you're right - real life often succeeds where parody fails. I can imagine topical comedians attempting some humour out of it but reading Rodman's words are enough. 

As are the hallowed words of the heirs of the Fourth International:

The colonial liberation victories, the 1917 Revolution, Workers States like Cuba and Revolutionary States like Venezuela, explain the total crisis of capitalism. The mysteries of the market have gone. Since Marx, the economy, culture, art and intelligence have grown outside the bounds of capitalism, mirroring the continuous inventions and the technological advances.
The capitalist class has never needed another war so much as it does today. Destroy and you get a ‘boom’! _But another world war is world revolution._ Deep down, the financial and economic crisis of capitalism are only facets of its social crisis. 
The blind and automatic confidence of the gambler financier is giving way to the conscious confidence that builds Revolutionary States in the world - even in the teeth of the nuclear threat. The Nationalist Revolution to the Workers State did not start with Castro’s movement, but with Stalingrad. At Stalingrad, Russians did not crush Germans: The Workers’ State crushed Nazism, and new revolutions came.


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 1, 2013)

Nanothermite bombs for the epic win, comrades


----------



## Greebo (Mar 10, 2013)

Comrade Panda regrets that he failed to requisition any useful fissionable materials while entering Guy's undercover as an Outpatient receiving an MRI scan.  

However, sources can confirm that we clearly have a mole in Radiology etc given that at least three workers studiously ignored Comrade Panda's Proletarian Democracy T shirt, which was clearly visible under his shirt, to the interested eye.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Mar 11, 2013)

*SWP - join us on the road to a workers world!*

PD and the international working class welcomes the signs of a healthy new beginning for the SWP.

Perhaps as it stands fore square with Martin Smith in his rejection of bourgeois morality, and shows the door to the degenerate elements rallying behind the reactionary liberal banner of 'the personal is political', the SWP can make itself fit for the task of proletarian revolution?

Only time will tell, but PD holds itself ready to enter into serious negotiations with those best elements who have been tested by the fire and not found themselves wanting.

We are ready, willing and able to help you develop the revolutionary consciousness that the international proletariat are crying out for. But be warned failure to take your responsibilities seriously, will see you condemned to slide back into the counter revolutionary swamp from which you have so recently emerged.

The personal isn't political!
Down with bourgeois morality!


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 11, 2013)

Louis MacNeice said:


> *SWP - join us on the road to a workers world!*
> 
> PD and the international working class welcomes the signs of a healthy new beginning for the SWP.
> 
> ...


 

forever the lumpen layer will be forced to queue at the '13 items or less' aisle. Forever their baskets will be filled with microwave meals for one and copies of bourgeois papers! Indeed Louis in your righteous polemic you have forgotten your traditional sign off

Cheers

Barry Chuckle


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Mar 11, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> forever the lumpen layer will be forced to queue at the '13 items or less' aisle. Forever their baskets will be filled with microwave meals for one and copies of bourgeois papers! Indeed Louis in your righteous polemic you have forgotten your traditional sign off
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Barry Chuckle


 
DC I did not forget anything.

I was merely the conduit for the PD leadership in their overture to the SWP; it would have been self seeking individualism for me to have tried to gain from the wise words of my betters.

I'm a little disappointed and surprised that you didn't work this out for yourself; I have made a note and passed it on to the relevant committee.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 11, 2013)

Louis MacNeice said:


> DC I did not forget anything.
> 
> I was merely the conduit for the PD leadership in their overture to the SWP; it would have been self seeking individualism for me to have tried to gain from the wise words of my betters.
> 
> ...


 
why are you surprised comrade? Consciousness is lagging behind events and it is no surprise that this includes the consciousness of whether something from the PD central committee is self seeking individualism or not.


----------



## BigTom (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 24, 2013)

Blowjobs for members of the CC?


----------



## BigTom (Mar 24, 2013)

Will you split over sexual misconduct? Will creeping feminism destroy the best hope of the working classes or will the misogynists be cast out into the dark as oppression is valiantly combatted? Only YOU can decide, Comrade! (Well, also the dice. The dice have quite a lot of say in this game...)


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 24, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> Blowjobs for members of the CC?


 

no one told me


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 25, 2013)

Thought i saw a PD cadre with a _bring back the poll tax_ t-shirt on last night.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 25, 2013)

Also saw some_ smash workers shops_ graffiti.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 25, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Thought i saw a PD cadre with a _bring back the poll tax_ t-shirt on last night.


 
Comrade, bringing back the poll tax would be an excellent transitional step towards socialism, it would piss everyone off so much they would have no choice but to create a revolution. In addition the creation of a universal tax of the same amount on everyone is a bridge towards a classless society where everyone earns and is paid exactly the same money!


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 25, 2013)

Today the community charge - tomorrow, community control of the means of production!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 28, 2013)

> Which one of the competing 57 varieties will lead us to the barricades? That’s a toughie and a conundrum. This compares favourably to the South Park episode where all the religions are represented in hell. Eventually they ask which one was the true religion… “Mormons”… apparently. But you get my drift. Which one of the democratic centralist groups will lead us to the revolution? *My money is on the Posadists who will hopefully beam us all into an alternate universe*. It’s a wild guess, I know… but fingers crossed!!


 

http://harpymarx.wordpress.com/2013/03/28/the-south-park-conundrum/


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 28, 2013)

> And there are many traumatised trots out there


 
they need hot chocolate lenins


----------



## chilango (Mar 28, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Also saw some_ smash workers shops_ graffiti.


Really?


----------



## BigTom (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 29, 2013)

I think this thread might be appropriate  for this:

http://toysforthestateofexception.tumblr.com/


----------



## andysays (Mar 29, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> I think this thread might be appropriate for this:
> 
> http://toysforthestateofexception.tumblr.com/


 
"Not suitable for children under 3 yrs"


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 29, 2013)

BigTom said:


>


Need some customised pieces to move round the board, James P Cannon, Gerry Healey, Taffe, Cliff, German/Rees, some obscure French bloke and CLR James


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 29, 2013)

It could be like a monopoly board except instead of houses there could be meeting halls for people's assemblies. And campaigns for your front groups.


----------



## Delroy Booth (Mar 29, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> It could be like a monopoly board except instead of houses there could be meeting halls for people's assemblies. And campaigns for your front groups.


 
nah I think instead of houses you should get full-timers. 4 full-timers is an office(hotel). Instead of Pass Go you have to do a paper sale.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 29, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> nah I think instead of houses you should get full-timers. 4 full-timers is an office(hotel). Instead of Pass Go you have to do a paper sale.


 
Instead of "Go to Jail" there would be "Special Conference"


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 29, 2013)

...and get out of jail free cards available if you manage to complete a few tasks.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 29, 2013)

"Pay £150 to help your comrades in South America"


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 29, 2013)

"Subs appeal - collect £10 from every player"


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 29, 2013)

'Go to Marxism. Go directly to Marxism. Do not pass Go. Do not collect 200 pounds'


----------



## Delroy Booth (Mar 29, 2013)

"You have accidentally joined the SPGB by confusing them with another, far superior, party of similar name. Lose £50 and miss 2 goes whilst you take the entrance test"


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 29, 2013)

"Half of your members resign to form a new anti-capitalist initiative. Go back to Old Trot Road"


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 29, 2013)

"Pay school fees of £150"


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 29, 2013)

of course the only righteous way to win monopoly is to get the blues, the browns, the stations and the utilities. And expropriate from the bank


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 29, 2013)

This all sounds suspiciously like the long Mahjong through the institutions


----------



## SpineyNorman (Mar 29, 2013)

Is it sad that I actually want to have a go on this game? We should really make this one


----------



## SpineyNorman (Mar 29, 2013)

Currency crank conspiraloons gatecrash your public meeting at which a cc member is speaking and make it all about jooz controlling the world via the banks instead of 'how to save the NHS'. Lose £300 as the AWL start attacking you for cosying up to antisemites.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 29, 2013)

"You have turned a campaign into a front group by having a majority of your members on the steering committee. Collect £20 from every player"


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 29, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> Currency crank conspiraloons gatecrash your public meeting at which a cc member is speaking and make it all about jooz controlling the world via the banks instead of 'how to save the NHS'. Lose £300 as the AWL start attacking you for cosying up to antisemites.


 
The AWL gatecrash your public meeting. Lose another £100


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 29, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> This all sounds suspiciously like the long Mahjong through the institutions


 
They sentenced us to twenty years of boredom.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 29, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> They sentenced us to twenty years of boredom.


 
but luckily we had a pack of cards


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 29, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> "You have turned a campaign into a front group by having a majority of your members on the steering committee. Collect £20 from every player"


 
'Assessed for street reparations'


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 29, 2013)

Forget to pay your insurance premium. Lose £2000


----------



## rekil (Mar 29, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> Do not pass Go.


The 'Go' square should be 'Forward!' with a pic of the PD logoman.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 29, 2013)

"Advance to the nearest paste-table. If unowned, you can buy it from the bank. if owned, throw the dice and pay ten times the solidarity price."


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 29, 2013)

Your dialecticalism is deemed weak - go back 3 spaces
Promotion to Fulltimer (Collect £10 dues from all comrades)
You inherit £100 - pay £200 into Fighting Fund
Keith Flett namechecks you in a letter to a newspaper - collect £50
Pay £50 due to underpaid employer NI contributions for your job at FireBox
Go straight to approved feminist book camp for your latent sexism - miss one go


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 29, 2013)

Surely: Your dialecticalism is deemed weak - 1 step forward 2 steps back.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 29, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Surely: Your dialecticalism is deemed weak - 1 step forward 2 steps back.


 
I synthesised 1 forward/4 back for brevity.


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 29, 2013)

Your paper on the tendency of the rate of profit to decline in the Uzbekistan Grommet-Fitting industry is rejected by Capital and Class, Historical Materialism and the Monthly Review. Miss a turn.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 29, 2013)

"You only gain 32 votes in a by election - pay £500"


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 29, 2013)

You dash for growth - miss a downturn.


----------



## BigTom (Mar 29, 2013)

lol, PD variant of monopoly blatantly a fun idea and wouldn't be hard to do, just put a new skin on it with stuff like Firebox Cafe, TUC Congress Hall, squatted social centre (old kent road).. I dunno what else on there.. chance / community chest cards for loads of these things, and you're away. I'm going with cards though, cos it's easier to do print and play / print on demand stuff like that.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 29, 2013)

BigTom said:


> lol, PD variant of monopoly blatantly a fun idea and wouldn't be hard to do, just put a new skin on it with stuff like Firebox Cafe, TUC Congress Hall, squatted social centre (old kent road).. I dunno what else on there.. chance / community chest cards for loads of these things, and you're away. I'm going with cards though, cos it's easier to do print and play / print on demand stuff like that.


 

have to ask, whats the mechanics? I see lots of dice. Its not RPG style is it? Wight Russian monsters to build your stats


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 29, 2013)

dungeons and dragons


----------



## BigTom (Mar 29, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> have to ask, whats the mechanics? I see lots of dice. Its not RPG style is it? Wight Russian monsters to build your stats


 
nope, the dice are used to resolve paper sales and to work out what happens with members when groups split / at the end of a united front campaign.

Essentially, each round consists of a player starting a united front on an issue (stop the cuts, save the nhs, fight the fascists and stop the war) and other players decide whether to join that united front, start an opposing united front of their own or sit out the campaign and snipe from the sidelines.
Players call actions (paper sales, public meeting, demonstration etc) and have speakers at that action which generate more paper sales and/or attract new members to your party.
You can send disruptive speakers into events or hijack meetings entirely, you can split from groups and you can perform entryism maneuvers into larger groups then split from them in the hope of taking their members with you 

Paper sales depend on dice rolls, and you use money to buy new cards (which have all the speakers and actions on them). How splits work out also depend on dice rolls.

Individual victory conditions are: 1) having the most members in your party and 2) selling the most papers. I don't know how to balance these yet, but clearly the emphasis must be on selling papers.
Collective victory condition is to get all players merged into a single party, which will lead the proletariat into glorious revolution! (I am designing this to be nearly impossible to achieve, obviously  )

It's going to be a relatively fast moving fun type game probably for 4-12 players (doesn't seem to work very well with 2 or 3), rather than any kind of deepish tactical/strategy game. I think there is the space for a deeper tactical game based around the tension of individual / collective aims but having set out to make that I found a game which is different but good. Needs tidying up and I've got a few mechanics to add (gender/race balancing on the platforms definitely needs to happen)
It's good to have a lot of randomness in a game like this because it means skill differentials don't matter and tbh helps a game to be fun rather than just a mathematical calculation to work out the best way to optimise your score.


----------



## andysays (Mar 29, 2013)

BigTom said:


> ...but clearly the emphasis must be on selling papers...


 
If it's to be an accurate reflection of the Trotskyist milieu that's pretty much mandatory, comrade.

Any chance of an online version?


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 29, 2013)

You discover that the group you are merging with has an incorrect position of what kind of deformed workers' state the USSR was. Go to Jail or pay £100


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 29, 2013)

BigTom said:


> nope, the dice are used to resolve paper sales and to work out what happens with members when groups split / at the end of a united front campaign.
> 
> Essentially, each round consists of a player starting a united front on an issue (stop the cuts, save the nhs, fight the fascists and stop the war) and other players decide whether to join that united front, start an opposing united front of their own or sit out the campaign and snipe from the sidelines.
> Players call actions (paper sales, public meeting, demonstration etc) and have speakers at that action which generate more paper sales and/or attract new members to your party.
> ...


 

no room for the wheel of oppression?


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 29, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> You discover that the group you are merging with has an incorrect position of what kind of deformed workers' state the USSR was. Go to Jail or pay £100


 
The rev left has no truck with the bourgeois legal system. A more suitable punishment would be to form a platform , conduct a faction fight and miss three paper sales.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 29, 2013)

Perhaps when they're in jail they could organise the workers in uniform


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 29, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> Perhaps when they're in jail they could organise the workers in uniform


 
Hunger strike .


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 29, 2013)

hey sandy, hey sandy


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 29, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> 'Go to Marxism. Go directly to Marxism. Do not pass Go. Do not collect 200 pounds'


 
Shouldn't that be "Go to Marxism. Go directly to Marxism. Do not pass a cashpoint. Spend £200 at the bookstall"?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 29, 2013)

BigTom said:


> lol, PD variant of monopoly blatantly a fun idea and wouldn't be hard to do, just put a new skin on it with stuff like Firebox Cafe, TUC Congress Hall, squatted social centre (old kent road).


 
Conway Hall and Quakers' Meeting House too!



> I dunno what else on there.. chance / community chest cards for loads of these things, and you're away. I'm going with cards though, cos it's easier to do print and play / print on demand stuff like that.


 
A historian exposes your grandmother as one of Oswald and Diana Mosley's lovers. Pay £500 to each player as penance.

EDL members smash up Firebox after drinking mugs of Agitator. All players pay a £100 tithe for repairs.

It is revealed that you are part of the Proletarian Democracy working-class conspiracy for a Workers' Bomb. Go straight to jail. Do not expect a trial. Collect your prison blues from the screw with the bull neck and NF tattoos.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Mar 29, 2013)

Your parents are exposed as being partners in a major legal firm, not miners from the Yorkshire coalfields as you have been claiming since you entered the left milieu. Lose 2000 prole points and pay £500 to move to somewhere nobody knows you to regain prolier than thou status.


----------



## BigTom (Mar 29, 2013)

andysays said:


> If it's to be an accurate reflection of the Trotskyist milieu that's pretty much mandatory, comrade.
> 
> Any chance of an online version?


 
Once it's fully worked out it shouldn't be too difficult if someone wants to make an online version, I can't program though.



DotCommunist said:


> no room for the wheel of oppression?


 
Sadly no, not at the moment anyway. Perhaps something for the future.


----------



## sptme (Apr 8, 2013)

Workers Power said:
			
		

> socialists should defend the right of North Korea to develop and possess nuclear weapons.


http://www.workerspower.co.uk/2013/...ns-and-economic-blockade-against-north-korea/


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Apr 8, 2013)

Just out of interest, have PD had a split yet? I think it's about time for one. What factions are presently vying for dominance in the central committee? The workers demand to know.


----------



## Athos (Apr 8, 2013)

'The Discipline Committee is stacked with your friends - get out of jail free. '


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 8, 2013)

cynicaleconomy said:


> Just out of interest, have PD had a split yet? I think it's about time for one. What factions are presently vying for dominance in the central committee? The workers demand to know.


 

theres the vedge wedge iirc and then Youth Fight for Bombs but I think the latter is a front anyway. Will have to check my charts


----------



## rekil (Apr 9, 2013)

Workers Girder spring issue with hastily assembled (provisional) thatcher death cover.

Probably a bit NSFW actually.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 9, 2013)

crikey.


----------



## rekil (Apr 9, 2013)

cynicaleconomy said:


> Just out of interest, have PD had a split yet? I think it's about time for one. What factions are presently vying for dominance in the central committee? The workers demand to know.


For a start and not counting special duties and seasonal detachments such as the Pantokommando.

Official Proletarian Democracy: Committee for the Proletarianisation of Time (OPD:CPT)
Advanced Proletarian Democracy for The Workers’ Bomb (APD – WB)
People’s Commission for the Bright Dawn of Proletarian Democracy (PCBDPD)
Proletarian Democracy (Posadist) (PD(P))
Proletarian Democracy (Provisional Fruitarian Faction) (PDPFF)


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 9, 2013)

independent workers' bomb advocates


----------



## seventh bullet (Apr 9, 2013)

cynicaleconomy said:


> Just out of interest, have PD had a split yet? I think it's about time for one. What factions are presently vying for dominance in the central committee? The workers demand to know.


 
Some, recently expelled, have taken to a strategy of electoral reform.  Money to purchase the Sputnikmobile was stolen from the Workers' Bomb fighting fund.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 9, 2013)

gosh


----------



## sptme (Apr 9, 2013)

That image is gross copliker.  Put a spoiler tag on it at least.


----------



## rekil (Apr 9, 2013)

sptme said:


> That image is gross copliker. Put a spoiler tag on it at least.


The Davro pic was unnecessarily provocative, agreed.


----------



## rekil (Apr 9, 2013)

Davro denies being a tory.


----------



## Red Storm (Apr 9, 2013)

sptme said:


> That image is gross copliker. Put a spoiler tag on it at least.


 
*Notes name for future Gulag "experience".*


----------



## Delroy Booth (Apr 9, 2013)

I don't like that picture at all. Sorry.

I also deny being a Tory.


----------



## rekil (Apr 9, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> I don't like that picture at all. Sorry.


I'll change it if enough people are bothered about it. It's only Bobby Davro in some daft get-up ffs.


----------



## Delroy Booth (Apr 9, 2013)

copliker said:


> I'll change it if enough people are bothered about it. It's only Bobby Davro in some daft get-up ffs.


 
I'd appreciate that thanks.


----------



## sptme (Apr 9, 2013)

er... I don't think its the Bobby Davro pic we're objecting to. It's the big 4chan-esque cartoon to the left of it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 9, 2013)

isn't that picture from Vampyre the Masquerade or what?


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 9, 2013)

BigTom said:


> Once it's fully worked out it shouldn't be too difficult if someone wants to make an online version, I can't program though.
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly no, not at the moment anyway. Perhaps something for the future.


Wheel of oppression would be pretty easy to include, mind...

'your faction has attracted the notice of the authorities, spin the wheel of oppression' and a spinner.


----------



## BigTom (Apr 9, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Wheel of oppression would be pretty easy to include, mind...
> 
> 'your faction has attracted the notice of the authorities, spin the wheel of oppression' and a spinner.



But there's no reason to include it in terms of the game and I want to keep the game as short as possible. If I find I need another mechanic and I can fit it thematically I will, otherwise I'll save it for a future game


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 9, 2013)

BigTom said:


> But there's no reason to include it in terms of the game and I want to keep the game as short as possible. If I find I need another mechanic and I can fit it thematically I will, otherwise I'll save it for a future game


It would make  a good game show as well. 

Welcome to 'Wheeeeeeeel of Opression'


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Wheel of oppression would be pretty easy to include, mind...
> 
> 'your faction has attracted the notice of the authorities, spin the wheel of oppression' and a spinner.


in a startling move, ian duncan smith has proposed that all new claimants for the universal credit must spin the wheel of oppression each time they sign.


----------



## rekil (Apr 9, 2013)

The Girder will be pinching a few bits ad bobs from Catholic paper "Alive!" I reckon.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Apr 9, 2013)

Workers' Girder Thatcher death 20 page special. It has to happen.


----------



## rekil (Apr 10, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> Workers' Girder Thatcher death 20 page special. It has to happen.


A Thatcher Funeral Route board game at the very least.


----------



## BigTom (Apr 10, 2013)

copliker said:


> A Thatcher Funeral Route board game at the very least.


 
Board with route from Parliament -> St Pauls with marked off squares.
Everyone gets a couple of markers to put on squares to represent where they are going to try to disrupt the route. How many markers would need to depend on how many players and squares there are.

Roll a dice to see how far Thatcher's coffin moves. If she stops on a square you've put marker on then you roll dice to see if you've successfully broken the police lines / hit the hearse with a half-brick or whatever.
Not sure what dice rolling rules you could lift off another game, risk doesn't work here, though you could give thatcher's coffin life points which you try to reduce before she gets to st pauls, using the risk battle rules.
Could just be something simple like roll two dice and if you get a double you've hit her coffin/parade.


----------



## Bakunin (Apr 10, 2013)

copliker said:


> A Thatcher Funeral Route board game at the very least.


 
'Highway To Hell' would be the obvious choice of name.


----------



## rekil (Apr 10, 2013)

Bakunin said:


> 'Highway To Hell' would be the obvious choice of name.


Disruption: The Thatcher Funeral Route Board Game

Or just Thatcher Funeral Route Board Game.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2013)

A Brief Hearse Tory of Time


----------



## SpineyNorman (Apr 11, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> A Brief Hearse Tory of Time


 
Amazing!


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 11, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> Workers' Girder Thatcher death 20 page special. It has to happen.


Photomontage epic spread?


----------



## rekil (Apr 12, 2013)

BigTom said:


> Board with route from Parliament -> St Pauls with marked off squares.
> Everyone gets a couple of markers to put on squares to represent where they are going to try to disrupt the route. How many markers would need to depend on how many players and squares there are.
> 
> Roll a dice to see how far Thatcher's coffin moves. If she stops on a square you've put marker on then you roll dice to see if you've successfully broken the police lines / hit the hearse with a half-brick or whatever.
> ...


There's a finite number of turns, players decide how many, that's the game length/difficulty level
Thatcher moves one square per turn and can be either halted or pushed back
Each player picks a sect or group and begins with appropriately weighted attributes
Chances of pre-arrests depend on how 'up for it' the police adjudge your group to be and cost points or turns

There are direct action and recruitment routes to victory, but a balance between the two probably needs to be struck. The more points players have, the greater the chances of success with halting or pushing back the coffin, but accumulating points takes time and the chances of infiltration (serious points buster) and other stuff I haven't thought of yet are increased.

The game ends either when Thatcher makes it to St.Pauls  or when the turn limit is reached. The player with most points wins.

Players can earn (or lose) points and/or turns by

Selling a paper
Recruiting a new member (risk of a Mark Kennedy)
Being cornered by conspiraloon timewasters
Getting chased/battered by coppers
Breaching police lines
Direct hits on coppers/buildings/VIP mourners/friendlies/the coffin itself
Nipping into Firebox for a piss/agitator/phone charge
Being interviewed by media (points for not making a complete fool of yourself)
Answering lefty history and trivia questions of varying difficulty.
Using social media (hearing about a gap in the police cordon through twitter = good. Posting selfies with molotovs on facebook = bad)


----------



## BigTom (Apr 12, 2013)

copliker said:


> There's a finite number of turns, players decide how many, that's the game length/difficulty level
> Thatcher moves one square per turn and can be either halted or pushed back
> Each player picks a sect or group and begins with appropriately weighted attributes
> Chances of pre-arrests depend on how 'up for it' the police adjudge your group to be and cost points or turns
> ...



Good plan, I'd make it a collective game personally so you all win or lose against the board (or complicate things by making one player play the police so they can win individually)


----------



## rekil (Apr 12, 2013)

Someone posted a link to the chuckle brothers piece on something awful's 175,000 views thatcher death thread.


> This is beautiful. I can't breathe, I haven't laughed that hard at anything for a long time.


----------



## rekil (Apr 14, 2013)

PD statement on that thing that happened. I suppose something has to be posted. I'm not sure about using the c+p from the TUC piece, bit lazy on my part, but it's appropriate. If anyone has anything to add or wants bits taken out, giz a shout. It'll go up later.


> Needless to say, it's been a busy, (but highly entertaining!) week for Proletarian Democracy, our external, semi-permanent, fully permanent, and internationally allied factions, and all other associated tendencies. The definitive analysis of the last week’s events will be available in the next footnote packed issue of our journal Worker’s Girder but until then we ask that the working class remain patient and make do with this short statement.
> 
> Victory to the brave and disciplined Proletarian Democracy cadres who have led the celebrations of billy-no-mates reactionary totem and queen of scabs Margaret Thatcher’s long awaited death throughout England, Scotland, Wales, and The Occupied 6 Counties!
> 
> ...


----------



## weepiper (Apr 14, 2013)

> billy-no-mates reactionary totem


----------



## BigTom (Apr 14, 2013)

This popped into my head yesterday, not sure what the second line of the slogan should actually be though:







I went for "killed by" as a typical nonsense hyperbolic statement from left sects but perhaps "forward to the workers' bomb" or "now for the workers' bomb" or something would be better.


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 14, 2013)

omg that's amazing


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 14, 2013)

pd logomans arm never seems to get tired enough for him to lay down his hammer


----------



## SpineyNorman (Apr 14, 2013)

BigTom said:


> This popped into my head yesterday, not sure what the second line of the slogan should actually be though:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
This is the best thing that's happened since Thatcher died.


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 14, 2013)

I think you should get rid of the white border around PD logoman so it looks like he is pointing his finger and magicking a workers' bomb/dead thatcher into existence


----------



## weepiper (Apr 14, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> I think you should get rid of the white border around PD logoman so it looks like he is pointing his finger and magicking a workers' bomb/dead thatcher into existence


 
Yes! Shooting a bolt of righteousness from his finger.


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 14, 2013)

BigTom said:


> This popped into my head yesterday, not sure what the second line of the slogan should actually be though:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about 'Bomb Voyage' for the second line?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 14, 2013)

lol yes 'bomb voyage and thanks for the 80s'


----------



## chilango (Apr 14, 2013)

I think we should claim responsibility, getting radioactive material from N Korea to poison her.

Headline:

"Ding Dong Ill"

Geddit?


----------



## JimW (Apr 14, 2013)

Ding Dong would actually be a perfectly normal Chinese name (丁东 for example); think I'll start signing all my PD international communiques as such from now on.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Apr 14, 2013)

JimW said:


> 丁东


 
Thanks for providing me with my new tagline!


----------



## BigTom (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm not sure what a bolt of righteousness looks like but...






and


----------



## JimW (Apr 14, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> Thanks for providing me with my new tagline!


I did a quick search to see if anyone has the name and there's a couple of middle aged cadres with comb-overs you could have as your picture too: http://baike.baidu.com/view/419706.htm


----------



## Favelado (Apr 14, 2013)

BigTom My. Wonderful.


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 14, 2013)

Bravo BigTom, some fine work comrade.

I assume PD will be instigating mandatory radical downtime for Wednesday?


----------



## BigTom (Apr 14, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> Bravo BigTom, some fine work comrade.
> 
> I assume PD will be instigating mandatory radical downtime for Wednesday?


 
PD would like it to be known that all our members already have plans for Wednesday and will be chillaxing at Firebox on Wednesday and will not be attending Thatcher's funeral with bottles of milk at the ready.


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 14, 2013)

BigTom said:


> PD would like it to be known that all our members already have plans for Wednesday and will be chillaxing at Firebox on Wednesday and will not be attending Thatcher's funeral with bottles of milk at the ready.


I feel the scottish faction has been left off the main communique, comrade


----------



## Libertad (Apr 14, 2013)

BigTom, excellent work Combabe.


----------



## rekil (Apr 14, 2013)

Do these fonts look a bit nicer?


----------



## BigTom (Apr 14, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> I feel the scottish faction has been left off the main communique, comrade


 
That was the main communique  Any comrades who are unable to attend the chillaxing session in London are of course encouraged to organise such an event locally, as always. I'm sure the creeping autonomism in the scottish branch will ensure something happens, even if the CC doesn't know about it!


----------



## BigTom (Apr 14, 2013)

copliker said:


> Do these fonts look a bit nicer?


 
Yes  I didn't even think about the fonts  nice one


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 14, 2013)

that is amazing


----------



## killer b (Apr 14, 2013)

new t-shirt design surely? how high res a version do you have tom?


----------



## BigTom (Apr 14, 2013)

Can I just say that I think it's been really great workshopping this image together everyone, I think that we've all added something special and through co-operating and working together like true socialists we've created a work of art with a powerful message that will resonate into the world. I think everyone should give themselves a round of applause, a pat on the back and a gold star.


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 14, 2013)

A red star, surely?


----------



## rekil (Apr 14, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> I feel the scottish faction has been left off the main communique, comrade


Kickstarter funded pop-up Fireboxes. The Scotch problem is solved.


BigTom said:


> Yes  I didn't even think about the fonts  nice one


I think the postcardy one is appropriate. The pic's been stuck into the blog post Proletarian Ding Dong Democracy Statement On Margaret Thatcher Death Panto

Glenda Jackson is due a PD hero top trumps card after that little performance.


----------



## rekil (Apr 14, 2013)

Loads of these pics would make nice postcards actually. Or fuck it, let's get in on Molly's caper and host an exhibition and flog prints off for silly money.


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 14, 2013)

BigTom said:


> Yes  I didn't even think about the fonts  nice one


There's a jaunty air about those fonts for sure


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 14, 2013)

copliker said:


> Loads of these pics would make nice postcards actually. Or fuck it, let's get in on Molly's caper and host an exhibition and flog prints off for silly money.


Well if she can do it I don't she why we can't. The PD art doesn't all look the same for a start...


----------



## JimW (Apr 14, 2013)

copliker said:


> 。。。The pic's been stuck into the blog post Proletarian Ding Dong Democracy Statement On Margaret Thatcher Death Panto。。。


Please amend sign-off to "Cmbbe 丁东 on behalf on the International Section, People’s Commission for the Bright Dawn of Proletarian Democracy (PCBDPD)."


----------



## andysays (Apr 14, 2013)

BigTom said:


> PD would like it to be known that all our members already have plans for Wednesday and will be chillaxing at Firebox on Wednesday and will not be attending Thatcher's funeral with bottles of milk at the ready.


 
Can you even buy milk in bottles anymore? I can't remember the last time I saw one.

Maybe PD should bring out special limited edition Dead Milk Snatcher Commemorative Bottles. I can remember (just) it used to come in third of a pint bottles. If you drank two of those at morning break you'd never make it to dinner time. Happy days...


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 14, 2013)

andysays said:


> Can you even buy milk in bottles anymore? I can't remember the last time I saw one.
> 
> Maybe PD should bring out special limited edition Dead Milk Snatcher Commemorative Bottles. I can remember (just) it used to come in third of a pint bottles. If you drank two of those at morning break you'd never make it to dinner time. Happy days...


Our milk would be half frozen in winter, and disgustingly lukewarm in the summer. I remember small milk bottles then some odd prism tetrapak things, and then no fucking milk at all. Which considering the lukewarm milk of summer, I didn't mind too much.


----------



## BigTom (Apr 14, 2013)

killer b said:


> new t-shirt design surely? how high res a version do you have tom?


 
I've done it in whatever size that is but I can redo it, I didn't think about doing it hi res.
the nuclear explosion is 1680x1050
the maggie picture is 620x387 but that get's fucked around enough I reckon I can stretch it without it being an issue.

So I can redo it in pretty high res if wanted


----------



## BigTom (Apr 14, 2013)

andysays said:


> Can you even buy milk in bottles anymore? I can't remember the last time I saw one.
> 
> Maybe PD should bring out special limited edition Dead Milk Snatcher Commemorative Bottles. I can remember (just) it used to come in third of a pint bottles. If you drank two of those at morning break you'd never make it to dinner time. Happy days...


 
Plastic bottles sure. I've definitely seen glass bottles in the past few years but I cannot remember where/when.


----------



## andysays (Apr 14, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> Our milk would be half frozen in winter, and disgustingly lukewarm in the summer. I remember small milk bottles then some odd prism tetrapak things, and then no fucking milk at all. Which considering the lukewarm milk of summer, I didn't mind too much.


 
I remember all that too, and it seems we're not the only ones

Glass bottles with shiny silver tops - served warm in summer and frozen in the winter - drinking free milk at primary school is a vivid childhood memory for many people

But I also now realise that I still had free milk at school beyond 1971 and beyond the age of seven, so maybe the Education Authority paid for it instead.


----------



## BigTom (Apr 14, 2013)

copliker said:


> Loads of these pics would make nice postcards actually. Or fuck it, let's get in on Molly's caper and host an exhibition and flog prints off for silly money.


 
at the ICA* blatantly, funded by Chavez's bequeathments to the PD cultural advancement division, as a result of our international solidarity missions to South America. 

*(Institute of Communist Art for the duration of our exhibition)


----------



## andysays (Apr 14, 2013)

BigTom said:


> Plastic bottles sure. I've definitely seen glass bottles in the past few years but I cannot remember where/when.


 
Should have made it clear that I specifically meant glass bottles. Where in the country are you that you still see them?


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 14, 2013)

andysays said:


> Should have made it clear that I specifically meant glass bottles. Where in the country are you that you still see them?


really not sure, even the milkman round my mum's way delivers plastic bottles.


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 14, 2013)

Blagsta said:


> A red star, surely?


----------



## BigTom (Apr 14, 2013)

andysays said:


> Should have made it clear that I specifically meant glass bottles. Where in the country are you that you still see them?


 
Birmingham, but I'm really struggling to remember whose house i was at so it might not have been here. I just have this strong memory of being surprised about using a glass bottle.
I was thinking of plastic bottles when I wrote that though, take off the lid and job's a good un really, or just wave them at the procession as it goes by. I hadn't considered glass bottles tbh, which have a clear tactical advantage.


----------



## JimW (Apr 14, 2013)

They sell milk, cow's and soy, in plastic bags here, which you're supposed to snip a corner and pour into a jug but inevitably ends up spraying all over you. I blame the post-1978 capitalist resoration


----------



## andysays (Apr 14, 2013)

BigTom said:


> Birmingham, but I'm really struggling to remember whose house i was at so it might not have been here. I just have this strong memory of being surprised about using a glass bottle.
> I was thinking of plastic bottles when I wrote that though, take off the lid and job's a good un really, or just wave them at the procession as it goes by. I hadn't considered glass bottles tbh, which have a clear tactical advantage.


 
I'm now wondering if the end of free school milk was the beginning of the end for the traditional (glass) milk bottle, and if it was done with the ultimate aim of removing from the proletariat both a handy weapon and the well-developed skeletal structure necessary for hurling it


----------



## rekil (Apr 14, 2013)

JimW said:


> Please amend sign-off to "Cmbbe 丁东 on behalf on the International Section, People’s Commission for the Bright Dawn of Proletarian Democracy (PCBDPD)."


All I see is Cmbbe two little squares  And that makes no sense.


----------



## Delroy Booth (Apr 14, 2013)

andysays said:


> Should have made it clear that I specifically meant glass bottles. Where in the country are you that you still see them?


 
we still get milk delivered in glass bottles in my village near Huddersfield I'm amazed people think that's a novelty.


----------



## chilango (Apr 14, 2013)

copliker said:


> All I see is Cmbbe two little squares  And that makes no sense.



You haven't been studying your Malevich have you?


----------



## JimW (Apr 14, 2013)

copliker said:


> All I see is Cmbbe two little squares  And that makes no sense.


The broadening of our message to reach the toiling masses of Asia will be impeded by your failure to install a Chinese font, Cmbbe  Oh well, not to worry!


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 14, 2013)

andysays said:


> *Can you even buy milk in bottles anymore? I can't remember the last time I saw one.*
> 
> Maybe PD should bring out special limited edition Dead Milk Snatcher Commemorative Bottles. I can remember (just) it used to come in third of a pint bottles. If you drank two of those at morning break you'd never make it to dinner time. Happy days...


 

when I was just a school boy my mate Afsor used to get off the bus with me then nick a pint from the doorstep. He'd drink half of it then throw the bottle into the middle of the street to shatter. His nihilism was breathtaking.


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 14, 2013)

Milk floats like the one in Father Ted could be used to transport the workers' bomb to the doorsteps of the bourgeoisie.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 14, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> when I was just a school boy my mate Afsor used to get off the bus with me then nick a pint from the doorstep. He'd drink half of it then throw the bottle into the middle of the street to shatter. His nihilism was breathtaking.


 
"You don't get what you don't Afsor." is pretty close to the original idiom.


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 14, 2013)

JimW said:


> They sell milk, cow's and soy, in plastic bags here, which you're supposed to snip a corner and pour into a jug but inevitably ends up spraying all over you. I blame the post-1978 capitalist resoration


They do that in the UK as well as bottles - pretty sure you get a jug the same size as the bags and then snip the corner off _and place the whole bag in the jug. _


----------



## chilango (Apr 14, 2013)

If I still had access to photoshop I'd get image from "confessions of a milkman" or something and change the stacks of milk bottles on the back of the float to stacks of little mini workers bombs...delivered with a saucy proletarian smirk.


----------



## JimW (Apr 14, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> They do that in the UK as well as bottles - pretty sure you get a jug the same size as the bags and then snip the corner off _and place the whole bag in the jug. _


I've tried that but still fuck it up. Can't wait for arthritis to set in, I'll have to stick to fruit juice after


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 14, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> Milk floats like the one in Father Ted could be used to transport the workers' bomb to the doorsteps of the bourgeoisie.


 

Like a really crap slow motion version of the manhattan project


----------



## chilango (Apr 14, 2013)

"Milkmaid in Manhattan Project"


----------



## andysays (Apr 14, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> we still get milk delivered in glass bottles in my village near Huddersfield I'm amazed people think that's a novelty.


 
You still get your milk delivered! In glass bottles! Not so much a novelty as a bit of an anacronism, tbh. Not saying it's a bad thing, just that I'm amazed it still happens.


----------



## rekil (Apr 14, 2013)

chilango said:


> You haven't been studying your Malevich have you?


You know what? No I haven't. I'm all about the krav maga now. PD demos should eschew the decadent and alienating protest staples of street theatre, dressing up, puppetry, shouty megaphoners, music, etc in favour of mass krav maga displays.


----------



## JimW (Apr 14, 2013)

copliker said:


> You know what? No I haven't. I'm all about the krav maga now. PD demos should eschew the decadent and alienating protest staples of street theatre, dressing up, puppetry, shouty megaphoners, music, etc in favour of mass krav maga displays.


Bending the stick around the bonce of the class enemy!


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 14, 2013)

krav maga is basically jewish judo with a few choke holds thrown in isn't iit?


There should be throwing stars and kicks added in before it can be PD's official martial art/workers defense regime


----------



## Delroy Booth (Apr 14, 2013)

andysays said:


> You still get your milk delivered! In glass bottles! Not so much a novelty as a bit of an anacronism, tbh. Not saying it's a bad thing, just that I'm amazed it still happens.


 

Welcome to Yorkshire: where a dogged refusal to move with the times has preserved some elements of British society, such knowing your neighbours surnames, politely talking to strangers, getting milk delivered in glass bottles and leaving your door unlocked when you're at work, like a fly trapped in amber.


----------



## andysays (Apr 14, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> krav maga is basically jewish judo with a few choke holds thrown in isn't iit? There should be *throwing stars* and kicks added in before it can be PD's official martial art/workers defense regime


 
Six-pointed ones, presumably.


----------



## andysays (Apr 14, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> Welcome to Yorkshire: where a dogged refusal to move with the times has preserved some elements of British society, such knowing your neighbours surnames, politely talking to strangers, getting milk delivered in glass bottles and leaving your door unlocked when you're at work, like a fly trapped in amber.


 
I hope you appreciated my ability to resist making regionalist comments - it was tempting...


----------



## Delroy Booth (Apr 14, 2013)

andysays said:


> I hope you appreciated my ability to resist making regionalist comments - it was tempting...


 


I honestly did leave the front door of my unlocked nearly every day for 3 years when I was at 6th form college.


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 14, 2013)

JimW said:


> I've tried that but still fuck it up. Can't wait for arthritis to set in, I'll have to stick to fruit juice after


TBH it would be better if they had it in IV type bags with a little tap - you would hang it in the fridge.


----------



## chilango (Apr 14, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> I honestly did leave the front door of my unlocked nearly every day for 3 years when I was at 6th form college.


Must be a northern thing.

It was similar when I lived in Manchester. I'd arrive home every day to find that someone had unlocked my door for me...


----------



## JimW (Apr 14, 2013)

chilango said:


> Must be a northern thing.
> 
> It was similar when I lived in Manchester. I'd arrive home every day to find that someone had unlocked my door for me...


In and out of each other's houses, with each other's property...


----------



## chilango (Apr 14, 2013)

JimW said:


> In and out of each other's houses, with each other's property...



Aye.

Omnia Sunt communia.





...or summut.


----------



## JimW (Apr 14, 2013)

chilango said:


> Aye.
> 
> Omnia Sunt communia.
> 
> ...


But if I haven't got me garden shears back by Wednesday I'll give you what for


----------



## Delroy Booth (Apr 14, 2013)

JimW said:


> In and out of each other's houses, with each other's property...


 
My mum tells this story and she insists it's true, that once someone came round her house as a kid, made themselves a cup of tea without asking, spent 5 minutes chatting to my grandparents, used the toilet and then left. Oh yeah and apparently when she was in her early teens her neighbours used to let her bath their kids.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 14, 2013)

was saville one of yours?


----------



## andysays (Apr 14, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> My mum tells this story and she insists it's true, that once someone came round her house as a kid, made themselves a cup of tea without asking, spent 5 minutes chatting to my grandparents, used the toilet and then left. Oh yeah and apparently when she was in her early teens her neighbours used to let her bath their kids.


 
Practical communism in action


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 15, 2013)

I think Sinead Garvan needs confronting/turning/etc


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 16, 2013)

Proletarian democracy dicebags


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 16, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> My mum tells this story and she insists it's true, that once someone came round her house as a kid, made themselves a cup of tea without asking, spent 5 minutes chatting to my grandparents, used the toilet and then left. Oh yeah and apparently when she was in her early teens her neighbours used to let her bath their kids.


 
im not joking but i dont see whats so odd with all that


----------



## J Ed (May 2, 2013)

Why We Should Drop the Bombs
Alia Johnson

it would be so exciting
it would be so powerful
it would punish us for our sins
things wouldn't be so boring anymore
we could get back to basics
we would remember who we love
it would be so loud
it would be so hot
the mushroom clouds would rise up
we could start over
we wouldn't have to be afraid of it anymore
we wouldn't have to be afraid anymore
we would finally have done it
better than Raskolnikov
it would release our anger
in the ultimate tantrum
then we could rest


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 2, 2013)

J Ed said:


> Why We Should Drop the Bombs
> Alia Johnson
> 
> it would be so exciting
> ...


 
Wow. I can say with almost 100% certainty I've never seen this before but I wrote a poem very similar in 2007.


----------



## J Ed (May 3, 2013)




----------



## Idris2002 (May 3, 2013)

J Ed said:


>


 
Is that real?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 3, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> Is that real?


 
It might be. I had a right old row with some Italian ultra-leftists in Bologna when I was in the Association of Autonomous Astronauts.


----------



## killer b (May 3, 2013)

i came across this music this morning, feels appropriate to post it here.

http://www.ubu.com/sound/mossolov.html


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 10, 2013)

i like angry stalinist child.  can the pd image crew utilise this?


----------



## andysays (May 11, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> i like angry stalinist child. can the pd image crew utilise this?


 
The young comrade in the middle is looking daggers at the one on the right.

Thinks: "How come she gets a big bouquet and I don't? especially when she's wearing that poncey socks-and-silver-shoes combo. I hate her!"

I predict the psychological effects will lead this young comrade to a position of power and a tendency to purges of petit-bourgeois elements in future...


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 11, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> i like angry stalinist child. can the pd image crew utilise this?


 
Littl'un is saying "Flower-waving _kulaks_! Damn, mummy's taken my Makarov off my belt again!".


----------



## seventh bullet (May 11, 2013)

Dekulakisation had liquidated them 'as a class' then its residue finished off through a state security 'mass operation' years before (among the 350,000 murdered in 1937-38, excluding the other simultaneous operations that killed 250,000 and around 40,000 respectively).  Given it was a Victory Day parade in Ukraine, I wonder if some of their forebears had been starved in the 1930s.  

Enemies of the People and their 'energy of despair.'  As socialism approaches the class struggle sharpens, comrades.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 12, 2013)

seventh bullet said:


> Dekulakisation had liquidated them 'as a class' then its residue finished off through a state security 'mass operation' years before (among the 350,000 murdered in 1937-38, excluding the other simultaneous operations that killed 250,000 and around 40,000 respectively). Given it was a Victory Day parade in Ukraine, I wonder if some of their forebears had been starved in the 1930s.
> 
> Enemies of the People and their 'energy of despair.' As socialism approaches the class struggle sharpens, comrades.


 
Small children have generally not spent long enough at the Peoples' Education Academies to understand the niceties of historic class differentiaton, comrade. That's Year Six of the 13-year Education Plan.


----------



## seventh bullet (May 12, 2013)




----------



## barney_pig (May 12, 2013)

seventh bullet said:


>


Interesting that the SWP fist should originate crushing the Trotskyite fascists


----------



## rekil (May 14, 2013)

I knocked together a PD preview of the first bunch of Eurovision tunes last night and I might put it up later. Maybe not. I ran out of gags rather sooner than I thought I would.

On the bright aide, there are two Workers Bomb themed tunes already.

*Slovenia - Hannah - Straight Into Love*


> Straight into love
> We’ll break through the dawn
> And light the world up from the sky when we collide
> Straight into love
> ...


*What's it about?*
Obvious isn't it? Dropping the Workers' Bomb.

*Sounds like:*
A hapless Eurodisco stomper.

------------
*Ireland - Ryan Dolan - Only Love Survives*


> All our lives
> We’ve been afraid
> Watching the world decline
> Till nothing remains
> ...


*What's it about?*
The dropping of the Workers' Bomb and the correct way to usher in the apocalypse. That's the spirit.

*Sounds Like:*
Being stuck in a Limerick City traffic jam forever.

----------

I like the Dutch one.

*The Netherlands - Anouk - Birds*


> Birds falling down the rooftops
> out of the sky like raindrops
> no air, no pride
> birds


*What's it about?*
Mass defenstration of informers and fifth columnists. No nonsense revolutionary justice in full effect.

*Sounds Like:*
A jazzy Dinah Shore-ish lullaby.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 14, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> Interesting that the SWP fist should originate crushing the Trotskyite fascists


 
"Bashing the bishop".

"Polishing the happy lamp."

"Stroking the sea lion".

"Crushing the Trotskyite fascists".


----------



## seventh bullet (May 14, 2013)

'Yezhov's steel gloves.'

Although they're prickly, as his name derives from _yezh_, which means Hedgehog.

The pun is drawn from an old Russian proverb (wearing hedgehog gloves), to get a tight grip or a solid grasp of the situation.

The rest says:

Long Live the People's Commissars (_narkomvnudeltsy_ referring specifically to state security officers belonging to the NKVD) - Faithful Sons of Our Great Motherland!

Long Live Stalin's Commissar Nikolai Ivanovich Yezhov!

It's by Boris Yefimov, the old political cartoonist for _Izvestia_. The original here (the above, I think, is a poster made from it).






Trotskyite-Fascists - Enemies of the People.


----------



## barney_pig (May 14, 2013)

seventh bullet said:


> 'Yezhov's steel gloves.'
> 
> Although they're prickly, as his name derives from _yezh_, which means Hedgehog.
> 
> ...


Squeezing the Trotsky python gives you hairy fists!


----------



## seventh bullet (May 14, 2013)

Actually, an idiom rather than a proverb.


----------



## rekil (May 14, 2013)

Struggling with a few of these duff tunes. Croatia's is good. Definitely a little bit communism.

Oh, these hard times are stony and raw, now.
Oh, these hard times! The wine flows no more now.
I have only what I trust in:
A faithful heart of purest love.

Oh, my rose so lovely,
All my life I’ll care,
And my final crust of bread
With you I’ll gladly share.


----------



## rekil (May 14, 2013)

Part 1 of eurovision preview is up. Is the formatting ok? I had some problems with it.


----------



## Libertad (May 14, 2013)

copliker Formatting's great.
I shall be using it as my guide for this evening's display of Euro-Solidarity.


----------



## rekil (May 14, 2013)

Libertad said:


> copliker Formatting's great.
> I shall be using it as my guide for this evening's display of Euro-Solidarity.


Ok ta, wordpress screws up the formatting everytime I go to make an edit. Hopefully the next one will be a bit better. I was pressed for time here.


----------



## barney_pig (May 14, 2013)

Am I the only Cmbe to be concerned that Cmbe Hadfield's sterling work aboard the space station identifying potential targets for the workers bomb have been rather compromised by his courting of publicity?
Space oddity is a sound Posadist ditty, but plastering oneself across YouTube is not the action of a conscientious combabe,
 Please report to Stroud for debriefing immediately!


----------



## equationgirl (May 15, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> Am I the only Cmbe to be concerned that Cmbe Hadfield's sterling work aboard the space station identifying potential targets for the workers bomb have been rather compromised by his courting of publicity?
> Space oddity is a sound Posadist ditty, but plastering oneself across YouTube is not the action of a conscientious combabe,
> Please report to Stroud for debriefing immediately!


Stroud? Oh no, far too soft. It's the roundabout counting and re-education centre in Redditch for him.


----------



## rekil (May 15, 2013)

If anyone feels like sharing in the glory of doing part deux of the eurovision thing, please giz a shout. The first part got a decent response but it could've been much better imo.


----------



## Nigel Irritable (May 15, 2013)

The first part showed up a couple of times in my facebook feed posted by random punters who don't read this board, so I was kind of assuming that it had attracted a wider than usual audience?


----------



## rekil (May 15, 2013)

Nigel Irritable said:


> The first part showed up a couple of times in my facebook feed posted by random punters who don't read this board, so I was kind of assuming that it had attracted a wider than usual audience?


Yep, more views from Ireland than the UK today, that's never happened before.

Looks like there's two Chuckle Theory inspired tunes in a row tomorrow night  btw.



> Georgia - Nodi Tatishvili & Sophie Gelovani - Waterfall
> 
> There's no me without you
> Don't know what I would do
> You're my heartbeat, I'm breathing because of you





> Switzerland - Takasa - You And Me
> 
> When the times are getting rough
> Gold and silver turn to dust
> ...


----------



## Libertad (May 15, 2013)

copliker said:


> Yep, more views from Ireland than the UK today, that's never happened before.


 
That'll be to do with your ringing endorsement of Ryan Dolan.


----------



## rekil (May 17, 2013)

> Got an ofsted inspection work on monday! Imagine if they were inspecting trot groups lol 'you have no policy on palestine'


Interesting idea from frogwoman. Offtrot is born.


----------



## equationgirl (May 17, 2013)

OFTROT Inspector 'Your rating is bourgeois - you have no minorities on any of your working committees OR subcommittees, your twitter posts are uninspiring and practically tory, and your policy on palestine needs more than 'go there' in it. But the nail in the coffin was your sponsorship of Firebox. For shame, comrades, _for shame.'_


----------



## BigTom (May 17, 2013)




----------



## equationgirl (May 17, 2013)

I sense a new regular item for the PD blog...

ETA: and for comparison:


----------



## Tom A (May 17, 2013)

Office For the Tenacious and Righteous Orating of Trotsky.


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 17, 2013)

That's a fantastic idea. Do a OFTROT report on every trot group in the country, like that trotspotting article. I'll help out if people want to do a recurring feature.


----------



## BigTom (May 17, 2013)

I presume that Oftrot will recommend that students are allowed to speak not on the basis of a raised hand but on the basis of a progressive stack system? And that teachers all check their educational privilege when indoctrinating the students?

(edit: this doesn't make sense really it's just cos ofsted had the best logo to parody and I thought about schooling when I wrote it)


----------



## equationgirl (May 17, 2013)

BigTom said:


> I presume that Oftrot will recommend that students are allowed to speak not on the basis of a raised hand but on the basis of a progressive stack system? And that teachers all check their educational privilege when indoctrinating the students?
> 
> (edit: this doesn't make sense really it's just cos ofsted had the best logo to parody and I thought about schooling when I wrote it)


I think it's exactly the type of thing Oftrot would recommend


----------



## equationgirl (May 17, 2013)

we should work out the grading scale.

Bottom = bourgeois

That's as far as I've got.


----------



## BigTom (May 17, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> I think it's exactly the type of thing Oftrot would recommend


 
yes, if it was a trot inspection board for schools... but it doesn't really make sense as an inspection board for trot groups.


----------



## BigTom (May 17, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> we should work out the grading scale.
> 
> Bottom = bourgeois
> 
> That's as far as I've got.


 
bourgeois
petty bourgeois
middle class
child of working class parentage
working class
pfwc

(as it logically should be)
or

pfwc
bourgeois
petty bourgeois
working class
child of working class parentage
middle class

(as it often seems to be)


----------



## chilango (May 17, 2013)

Actual ofsted letter lightly edited. Needs making funnier though.



Dear Cadre,

Socialist Workers Party

Oftrot’s interim assessment 119423

I am pleased to provide some important information about The Socialist Workers Party.

As you may know, during its last inspection in January 2010, Oftrot inspectors judged your Comrade’s Party to be good. Parties which are performing well are now inspected less often than other Parties. This usually means that good Parties are inspected once in five years, whilst Parties that require improvement will be inspected between 12 to 24 months after their last inspection.

Some good Parties are inspected after three years; others may have their inspections put back. To help decide whether we can wait longer than three years before undertaking a full inspection of a good Party, Proletarian Democracy's Inspectors look at, and evaluate, various sources of information, as listed below. This is called an ‘interim assessment’.

The results of the interim assessment.

In carrying out the interim assessment, we considered the following:

 Comrades’ attainment, including the attainment of significant groups of Comrades with a focus on disabled Comrades and those who have special educational needs, and Comrades’ attainment in core Marxist theory.

 Comrades’ interventions in public meetings, including the progress made by different groups of Comrades.

 Comrades’ attendance on paper sales, pickets and public meetings.

 any inspection visits carried out by Oftrot since the last routine inspection

 qualifying complaints about the Party referred to Oftrot by Cadres.


 any other significant issues of the Party's paper brought to Oftrot’s attention, including from the relevant local authority.

I am pleased to inform you that our interim assessment shows that the Party’s performance has been sustained and that we can defer its next full inspection.

As a result, the next full inspection will not take place any earlier than Marxism 2014 unless we receive information in the course of the coming year that causes us to inspect earlier.

I wish everyone involved in the Party continued success in the future. 

Yours sincerely,

Cmbbe Barry Mainwaring


----------



## brogdale (May 17, 2013)

BigTom said:


> bourgeois
> petty bourgeois
> middle class
> child of working class parentage
> ...


 
2 findings of bourgeois, and it'll be into _*special measures*_.....


----------



## sihhi (May 17, 2013)

OFTROT Grading systems


Grade 1: Intersected-Intersectional (Excellent) ... Receive the coveted Proletarian Democracy Star for a year.
You've intersected the intersections with intersections you've borrowed up from our exciting board game _Privilege:The Intersectionalising_. Rosa Luxemburg has been avenged. Party like it's the late 80s with a sing-a-long to Billy Bragg's video for Sexuality!

Grade 2: Mostly-Intersectional (Good) ... Breathe a sigh of relief. Your lefty cafe menus have displayed an impeccable intersectional minority-welcoming approach. "Served on Turkish bread with basmati rice". Coalesced groups of the Turkish and Bangldeshi working-class are coming through your doors for their downtime - ready to be turned into fighters! You will not be needing the toolkit for hacker and activist mental health this time round.


Grade 3: Partially-Intersectional (Average) ... At-risk of special measures. Sort it out people! Start applying your intersectionality to Syria today or next year's inspection will be unpleasant. Consider whether you should be swarming your local mosque to assist their efforts at integrating their floor space in order to tot up your tallies. Consider a mandatory privilege check session before the start of every meeting - this helps focus thoughts let an approved minority introduce it. Maybe find former victims of racist attacks in the past, so you can console them about it in the right intersectional way.


Grade 4: Non-intersectional (Inadequate) ... Special measures may follow. A world of pain as PD-endorsed Comrades instill progressive stacks, a new raft of hand gestures to allow under-privileged minorities to block ideas more effectively and a new policy to make special cause with UK Feminista, Stonewall and Operation Black Vote to get your intersectionals buzzing. Observers from University of Oregon and Coca-Cola (USA) Human Resources Departments will sit in on your meetings, leaflettings and PhD vivas.


----------



## BigTom (May 17, 2013)

chilango said:


> Actual ofsted letter lightly edited. Needs making funnier though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I like it, but I don't think the SWP should be getting a good report, change it to a different group I reckon.



>  Comrades’ attendance on paper sales, pickets and public meetings.




I think we should swap out the ratings for whatever rating system is agreed on, but the bullet points are brilliant.


----------



## chilango (May 17, 2013)

BigTom said:


> I like it, but I don't think the SWP should be getting a good report, change it to a different group I reckon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, just grabbed the letter as a template for other, funnier, Cmbbes to use...


----------



## rekil (May 17, 2013)

chilango said:


> Yeah, just grabbed the letter as a template *for other, funnier, Cmbbes *to use...


A devious ruse to flush out self-styled funguardist elements?

Expropriated from frogwoman and (i think thebutton) on the twitter.


> Year 3 still unaware of what we say when they say "cutback."
> 
> number of recessions predicted out of the last 5 - 7 - unsatisfactory
> 
> ...


----------



## rekil (May 18, 2013)

OFTROT officers swoop into town on quadricycles of colour.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 18, 2013)

Tom A said:


> Office For the Tenacious and Righteous Orating of Trotsky.


 
*Of*fice for the *T*rustworthy *R*elaying of the *O*ratory of *T*rotsky.

Deviationism by teachers an offence punishable by being forced to do laps of the school field while dressed only in underwear, in front of entire student body.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 18, 2013)

BigTom said:


> I presume that Oftrot will recommend that students are allowed to speak not on the basis of a raised hand but on the basis of a progressive stack system? And that teachers all check their educational privilege when indoctrinating the students?
> 
> (edit: this doesn't make sense really it's just cos ofsted had the best logo to parody and I thought about schooling when I wrote it)


 
The "progressive stack" is a _bourgeois_ conceit, comrade.

Students will be taught a revolutionary catechism, which they will chant every morning before commencing lessons.
Students will be inculcated with the tenets of dialectical materialism, and tested on their knowledge during snap inspections. Failure to recount the tenets to the inspector will be punished by liquidation attendance at a re-education summer camp.
Students guilty of patriarchalist behaviour and/or displaying a fondness for _bourgeois_ morality will be publicly punished in the school stocks.
Teachers will be regularly and rigourously tested on the published works of Marx, Trotsky and Mainwaring. Pay increments are available for those with postgraduate qualifications in Chuckleism.
Teaching staff will be regularly purged refreshed in order to eject _bourgeois_ deviationists provide fresh insight on taught subjects to students.
Vanguardism education to be compulsory for students and staff.


----------



## rekil (May 18, 2013)

Last piece on the eurovision is up and thank fuck for that.

http://proletariandemocracy.wordpre...contest-final-a-proper-communist-perspective/


----------



## rekil (May 19, 2013)

Finally!


----------



## JimW (May 19, 2013)

Trotsky-fascist wrecker!


----------



## rekil (May 19, 2013)

Blocked (Glocked?) before he could be given what for.


----------



## JimW (May 19, 2013)

copliker said:


> Blocked (Glocked?) before he could be given what for.


How unlike our Dear Leader Barry, who would never shy from an opportunity to present the correct Posadist-Chucklism line.


----------



## rekil (May 19, 2013)

The exchange in full, wasn't even that bad, just nitpicking.

https://twitter.com/ProletarianDem/status/336150261707976704


----------



## rekil (May 19, 2013)

JimW said:


> How unlike our Dear Leader Barry, who would never shy from an opportunity to present the correct Posadist-Chucklism line.


Barry was caught vacillating between choosing a funny or serious response, or a mix, and then bang, GG lays down the block.


----------



## JimW (May 19, 2013)

copliker said:


> The exchange in full, wasn't even that bad, just nitpicking.
> 
> https://twitter.com/ProletarianDem/status/336150261707976704


You corrected the Great Man on a public forum?! Where is your revolutionary discipline? Why this bourgeois attachment to historical truth? Assigned to the reactor mopping squad for the rest of the summer.


----------



## Nigel Irritable (May 19, 2013)

Roughly how many people actually read the blog anyway? I wonder what percentage of the gags most of them get. Is it all leftist nerds like us who read, or are there people reading it who didn't previously have a clue what a Posadist is?


----------



## rekil (May 19, 2013)

Nigel Irritable said:


> Roughly how many people actually read the blog anyway? I wonder what percentage of the gags most of them get. Is it all leftist nerds like us who read, or are there people reading it who didn't previously have a clue what a Posadist is?


No idea. 33000 views since it was set up. I reckon it would do better if it was more regular but people are too busy with real stuff. I'm not on facebook so dunno about how many 'friends' and that.


----------



## equationgirl (May 19, 2013)

not bad stats considering 

Now, where did we get to on the Oftrot ratings?


----------



## BigTom (May 27, 2013)

I reckon the collective can do better than the individual with the "names" on the poster... I actually really like the design of the original poster, I don't know whether to try to mimic it exactly but i couldn't work out in Photoshop CS6 to do the speckly thing they've done, I'm sure that used to be a standard brush but I can't find it. I'm not sure whether to make it even more different in terms of colour or even design and just keep the parodied title. I'm sure this must have been done before, the music festival type ones have been around for many years.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 27, 2013)

BigTom said:


> I reckon the collective can do better than the individual with the "names" on the poster... I actually really like the design of the original poster, I don't know whether to try to mimic it exactly but i couldn't work out in Photoshop CS6 to do the speckly thing they've done, I'm sure that used to be a standard brush but I can't find it. I'm not sure whether to make it even more different in terms of colour or even design and just keep the parodied title. I'm sure this must have been done before, the music festival type ones have been around for many years.


 
Maybe "Ageing, Nostalgic 68er"?


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 27, 2013)

Start it off with a single known "name".

Tariq Ali, perhaps? There was a time when Tariq turned up at every "event" with an audience larger than a pub quiz team.


----------



## killer b (May 27, 2013)

union leader should be higher up in the lineup.


----------



## rekil (May 27, 2013)

Bureaucrat rather than union leader? Covers more bases.

Charity CEO
80's sitcom actor who sends all his kids to 30k a year school
Sensitive type gazing poignantly into middle distance


----------



## JimW (May 27, 2013)

Radio Four comedy quiz panellist


----------



## equationgirl (May 27, 2013)

You have to put the Chuckle Brothers on there. What about adding Su Pollard on as another woman?


----------



## rekil (May 27, 2013)

Someone who nearly had to sign on once



equationgirl said:


> You have to put the Chuckle Brothers on there.


Only one of them.


----------



## BigTom (May 27, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Start it off with a single known "name".
> 
> Tariq Ali, perhaps? There was a time when Tariq turned up at every "event" with an audience larger than a pub quiz team.


 
Tariq Ali only managed second on the bill for the counterfire event... tony benn was even further down, but Tony is still top dog at the People's Resistance so it's all good  . 
Either all fake or all real I reckon, but if they were going to be all real I'd have people like Malcolm Harris, Laurie Penny, Molly, Ellie Mae, Sunny Hundal etc. and only Owen and Laurie cut across the two really, it'd want to be spoofing a different event/poster for that.


----------



## BigTom (May 27, 2013)

copliker said:


> Someone who nearly had to sign on once
> 
> 
> Only one of them.


 
I was going to put "token working class person" but forgot it this morning


----------



## rekil (May 27, 2013)

Yeah, no actual names. Composites of types. Well maybe one of the Chuckles.


----------



## rekil (May 27, 2013)

BigTom said:


> I was going to put "token working class person" but forgot it this morning


Before you did this,  I was thinking of PDs version of the people's assembly - with normals as speakers but calling it the Columnists, Bureaucrats, Worthies, MPs etc Assembly to get bums on seats. Can you copy a portion of the speckly thing, make a background out of it and change the colour or something?


----------



## BigTom (May 27, 2013)

copliker said:


> Before you did this, I was thinking of PDs version of the people's assembly - with normals as speakers but calling it the Columnists, Bureaucrats, Worthies, MPs etc Assembly to get bums on seats. Can you copy a portion of the speckly thing, make a background out of it and change the colour or something?


 
What do you mean by the speckly thing? the original counterfire poster?

edit re-read my earlier post - yes I probably can but I'm sure there used to be an easy way to make a brush like that. Not sure if it's better to make the design as close as possible or obviously lifted but different.


----------



## JimW (May 27, 2013)

Weary member of justice campaign long ignored so grateful even for our blatant attempt at hijacking.
(Bit long )


----------



## weepiper (May 27, 2013)

There's something annoying about that font - the spacing's weird, the I takes up the same space as other letters


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 27, 2013)

BigTom said:


> I was going to put "token working class person" but forgot it this morning


Now that would be silly. They would feel completely out of their depth.


----------



## BigTom (May 27, 2013)

weepiper said:


> There's something annoying about that font - the spacing's weird, the I takes up the same space as other letters


 
You're right, I hadn't noticed that even though I'd changed the font for apostrophes because of the spacing, I'll find a different font, it was the closest one to counterfire's font that I could find quickly this morning.


----------



## rekil (May 27, 2013)

BigTom said:


> What do you mean by the speckly thing? the original counterfire poster?


Yep the speckly pattern you referred to.


JimW said:


> Weary member of justice campaign long ignored so grateful even for our blatant attempt at hijacking.
> (Bit long )


Just do each line in a progressively smaller font so longer ones can fit at towards the bottom?


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 27, 2013)

weepiper said:


> There's something annoying about that font - the spacing's weird, the I takes up the same space as other letters


 
Possibly a monotype.


----------



## rekil (May 27, 2013)

BigTom said:


> What do you mean by the speckly thing? the original counterfire poster?
> 
> edit re-read my earlier post - yes I probably can but I'm sure there used to be an easy way to make a brush like that. Not sure if it's better to make the design as close as possible or obviously lifted but different.


Tiny PD logomen at different angles to give it a pattern if that's doable.


----------



## BigTom (May 27, 2013)

copliker said:


> Tiny PD logomen at different angles to give it a pattern if that's doable.


 
I've no idea how you make brushes for photoshop.. I'll have a look into it later this afternoon and see if it's easy.


----------



## BigTom (May 27, 2013)

copliker said:


> Before you did this, I was thinking of PDs version of the people's assembly - with normals as speakers but calling it the Columnists, Bureaucrats, Worthies, MPs etc Assembly to get bums on seats. Can you copy a portion of the speckly thing, make a background out of it and change the colour or something?


 
No reason not to do spoof both of these things btw, people's assembly is crying out for it but I just saw the slogan for this one on twitter last night and did it.. I also thought of an intersectionality based one with a wheel of speakers that represent the oppression/privilege of that spoke.

"PD presents: A Summer Of Speaking To Bring Down Capitalism!"


----------



## JimW (May 27, 2013)

BigTom said:


> No reason not to do spoof both of these things btw, people's assembly is crying out for it but I just saw the slogan for this one on twitter last night and did it.. I also thought of an intersectionality based one with a wheel of speakers that represent the oppression/privilege of that spoke.
> 
> "PD presents: A Summer Of Speaking To Bring Down Capitalism!"


 
"From Hot War To Hot Air" - a new intersectional analysis of the Italian autonomist scene


----------



## Lemon Eddy (May 27, 2013)

weepiper said:


> There's something annoying about that font - the spacing's weird, the I takes up the same space as other letters


 

http://xkcd.com/1015/


----------



## frogwoman (May 27, 2013)

BigTom said:


> I reckon the collective can do better than the individual with the "names" on the poster... I actually really like the design of the original poster, I don't know whether to try to mimic it exactly but i couldn't work out in Photoshop CS6 to do the speckly thing they've done, I'm sure that used to be a standard brush but I can't find it. I'm not sure whether to make it even more different in terms of colour or even design and just keep the parodied title. I'm sure this must have been done before, the music festival type ones have been around for many years.


 
that is amazing


----------



## sihhi (May 27, 2013)

Bound to upset everyone but here we go - if it is too offensive I'll remove it.

_Intersectionalism in Syria-Lebanon. _
_A Proletarian Democracy Conference __Special Afternoon (and Evening and Through the Night) Session_

One country or two? Or is it seven separate states rolled into a single "Eurocentric left" conspiracy? Are Fuad Siniora and Basher Al-Assad people of colour? Should the global black solidarity movement be stronger? Is Nasrallah part of it? Is Tammam Salam? Was Colonel Gaddafi's support for Assad the right thing? Are two separate Syrias better for the black solidarity movement? Should the Druze people have their own section within our Middle East people of colour section? 
Why is it OK for Beyonce to get praise in celebrity magazines that's a step forward as a worthy figure of black feminism, but when Asma Assad is praised the same old white knives come out? 
Find out which working-class _really_ won the Lebanese civil war. Are Edgware Road Lebanese really supporting other people of colour if they don't give a crap about all that? First World privilege Matters. Hear both sides on how or whether white people should be allowed in NUS Liberation Conferences. Which oppressions intersect when a male war pension-drawing partially disabled working-class peasant origin Druze gives a lift to a female Christian non-Catholic lower-middle-class origin housewife (but married to an upper-middle-class not-religious Sunni shop owner) and he calls her clothes (not her)  beautiful? Hezbollah don't do strikebreaking, they do intersectional support for oppressed Shia transport workers when given the chance - find out how. Kurds in Syria: vectors of imperialism or anti-imperialist tinderboxes.
Why will the ISM organise groups to defend the Palestinians under attack from the IDF but not the Syrians under attack from Assad? Are Palestinians privileged when compared with Sunni Syrians. Should 'Victim of Israeli oppression' privilege be a registered axis of oppression? 
If Qatar and the Gulf monarchies arm the rebels, why shouldn't Russia arm the Syrian armed forces? Should Tripoli in Lebanon be an intersectionalised zone monitored by the UN? Everyone calls for occupied Haifa to be returned great but when will the racist left learn that occupied Iskandarun needs to be to be returned to Syria?
Alawites? When they call themselves Muslims, why does it upset other Muslims - who is really right? Are Britain's census Jedis like Alawites but suffering from a crisis of masculinity which only the black Labour left wants to solve? Would Hafez, Zein and Karim Bashar Al-Assad be people of colour if they had been successful in leaving Syria for the west? Who first started using this people of colour thing outside the USA - was it the Lebanese Christians?


----------



## Idris2002 (May 27, 2013)

I don't know what sihhi does to the enemy, but by G-d he frightens me.


----------



## JimW (May 27, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> I don't know what sihhi does to the enemy, but by G-d he frightens me.


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 27, 2013)

BigTom said:


> Tariq Ali only managed second on the bill for the counterfire event... tony benn was even further down, but Tony is still top dog at the People's Resistance so it's all good  .
> Either all fake or all real I reckon, but if they were going to be all real I'd have people like Malcolm Harris, Laurie Penny, Molly, Ellie Mae, Sunny Hundal etc. and only Owen and Laurie cut across the two really, it'd want to be spoofing a different event/poster for that.


 
We should have Malcolm Harris doing a Hakim Bey style pro-nonce talk IMO


----------



## J Ed (May 27, 2013)

_Monetize _your hotness: Ticket price reductions available for Proletarian Democracy booth babes!


----------



## BigTom (May 27, 2013)

This is where I got to with this this evening


----------



## Favelado (May 27, 2013)

Nice.


----------



## Balbi (May 27, 2013)

Anyone else following @progresstips ?

*ProgressTips* ‏@*ProgressTips*5h​State that @*Unite4Len* doesn't represent the views of working class people, but that Baron Mandleson of Foy does.

*Expand*
*ProgressTips* ‏@*ProgressTips*7h​Spend half the day worrying about the Red Peril that is @*OwenJones84* and the other half convincing yourself how irrelevant he is.

*ProgressTips* ‏@*ProgressTips*21h​Advocate the adoption of a 'economically credible' fiscal programme comprising entirely of neoliberal policies that failed in 2008.


----------



## rekil (May 27, 2013)

"Young Turks (not racist is it?)" instead of young pretenders?


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 27, 2013)

copliker said:


> "Young Turks (not racist is it?)" instead of young pretenders?


 
We've got these fellas coming over from the US?


----------



## Balbi (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Streathamite (May 28, 2013)

I suppose the bitter irony is that if any of the established trot groupings in this country put a zillionth of the energy, imagination and passion that people have put into this pisstake, then it wouldn't even exist anyway.


----------



## Streathamite (May 28, 2013)

Balbi said:


>


brilliant!!!


----------



## Bakunin (May 28, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> I suppose the bitter irony is that if any of the established trot groupings in this country put a zillionth of the energy, imagination and passion that people have put into this pisstake, then it wouldn't even exist anyway.


 

But that would leave them lacking the time and energy for their real principle occupation of fighting each other.


----------



## JHE (May 28, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> I suppose the bitter irony is that if any of the established trot groupings in this country put a zillionth of the energy, imagination and passion that people have put into this pisstake, then it wouldn't even exist anyway.


 

Trots are not short on energy or passion.  They have a lot of imagination too - or perhaps delusion would be a better word.  They imagine their sects big, powerful and leading the workers of the world.


----------



## seventh bullet (May 28, 2013)




----------



## brogdale (May 28, 2013)

WG Readers Offer...in fraternal association with the Centre for Creative Communist Photography:-

To celebrate 50 years of glorious proletarian snapping...






Yours for only....according to your needs.


----------



## equationgirl (May 28, 2013)

That's a lovely looking camera


----------



## JimW (May 28, 2013)

brogdale said:


> WG Readers Offer...in fraternal association with the Centre for Creative Communist Photography:-
> 
> To celebrate 50 years of glorious proletarian snapping...
> 
> ...


 
Does it come with an airbrush or do you have to apply to stores for one separately?


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 28, 2013)

brogdale said:


> WG Readers Offer...in fraternal association with the Centre for Creative Communist Photography:-
> 
> To celebrate 50 years of glorious proletarian snapping...
> 
> ...


 
Where did you get that pic from? If it's a real thing I definitely know what I want for my birthday!


----------



## brogdale (May 28, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> That's a lovely looking camera


 
Takes nice pics too. Here's one taken with the Fed3...


----------



## Bakunin (May 28, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Takes nice pics too. Here's one taken with the Fed3...


 

Lenin was a great fan of teh kittehz, so I'm not surprised to see a Lenin kitteh pic.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 28, 2013)

Bakunin said:


> Lenin was a great fan of teh kittehz, so I'm not surprised to see a Lenin kitteh pic.


 
proletericat democracy ftw


----------



## ska invita (May 29, 2013)

Nigel Irritable said:


> Roughly how many people actually read the blog anyway? I wonder what percentage of the gags most of them get. Is it all leftist nerds like us who read, or are there people reading it who didn't previously have a clue what a Posadist is?


Id never heard of Posad or whatever his name is - looked him up on wikipedia though - the education continues!


----------



## brogdale (May 29, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> proletericat democracy ftw


 
...in space!


----------



## brogdale (May 29, 2013)

Bakunin said:


> Lenin was a great fan of teh kittehz, so I'm not surprised to see a Lenin kitteh pic.


 
So much of a fan that when reincarnated....


----------



## Red Storm (May 29, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Yours for only....according to your needs.


----------



## Red Storm (May 29, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Takes nice pics too. Here's one taken with the Fed3...


 

No we know who's idea it was to send up Laika.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 29, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> That's a lovely looking camera


 
You can still find them on Ebay. They kind of developed from a between-the-wars Soviet copy of the Leica II (known as the FED 1), and mutated from there. Excellent cameras in their own right, and the optics were all made on Zeiss plant taken from Germany after The Great Patriotic War as reparations, to Zeiss designs, so they're generally cracking too!

As you may have guessed, I own several FED cameras (and Zorki cameras too, tbh).


----------



## brogdale (May 29, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> You can still find them on Ebay. They kind of developed from a between-the-wars Soviet copy of the Leica II (known as the FED 1), and mutated from there. Excellent cameras in their own right, and the optics were all made on Zeiss plant taken from Germany after The Great Patriotic War as reparations, to Zeiss designs, so they're generally cracking too!
> 
> As you may have guessed, I own several FED cameras (and Zorki cameras too, tbh).


 Good stuff...but made by child labourers?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 29, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Good stuff...but made by child labourers?


No, by adults; it takes skill and knowledge to build a camera like that, using machine tools, not something a child could do even in the Soviet Union.,


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 29, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Good stuff...but made by child labourers?


 
The original factory used physically-small orphan labourers of 13-16 (for reasons of manual dexterity, apparently) to assemble the shutters of the cameras. That was only the case with the original pre-war Fed 1/Zorki 1 cameras, though. Post-war production of photographic apparatus was massively rationalised into half a dozen "super combines", and the labour force was all adult.


----------



## brogdale (May 29, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> No, by adults; it takes skill and knowledge to build a camera like that, using machine tools, not something a child could do even in the Soviet Union.,


 
Quite alot on the besprizorniki of the Dzerzhinsky Commune here.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 29, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> The original factory used physically-small orphan labourers of 13-16 (for reasons of manual dexterity, apparently) to assemble the shutters of the cameras. That was only the case with the original pre-war Fed 1/Zorki 1 cameras, though. Post-war production of photographic apparatus was massively rationalised into half a dozen "super combines", and the labour force was all adult.


Interesting detailed specific knowledge there VP. You should go on Mastermind with that as your specialist knowledge.


----------



## brogdale (May 29, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> The original factory used physically-small orphan labourers of 13-16 (for reasons of manual dexterity, apparently) to assemble the shutters of the cameras. That was only the case with the original pre-war Fed 1/Zorki 1 cameras, though. Post-war production of photographic apparatus was massively rationalised into half a dozen "super combines", and the labour force was all adult.


 
Yep, interesting stuff. The conditions in the early stages don't sound too great for the orphans:-



> Discipline was provided by a quasi-military type of regimentation. Competition between work 'detachments', each with a 'commander' in charge, helped to create a needed sense of pride, achievement and community. Labour education was the combination of formal secondary education with some form of productive work, which at the Gorky Colony was mainly agricultural. Extension of the productive work concept eventually led to the production of the FED camera.
> http://www.fedka.com/Useful_info/Commune_by_Fricke/commune_A.htm


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 29, 2013)

brogdale said:


> So much of a fan that when reincarnated....


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 29, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Interesting detailed specific knowledge there VP. You should go on Mastermind with that as your specialist knowledge.


 

Nowhere near as knowledgable as stowpirate, though.


----------



## rekil (May 29, 2013)

sihhi said:


> Bound to upset everyone but here we go - if it is too offensive I'll remove it.
> 
> _Intersectionalism in Syria-Lebanon. _
> _A Proletarian Democracy Conference __Special Afternoon (and Evening and Through the Night) Session_


I just put it up.

http://proletariandemocracy.wordpre...ia-and-lebanon-an-intersectionality-analysis/

It could do with a pic. If there are any intersectionality ones handy, stick it here.


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 29, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> You can still find them on Ebay. They kind of developed from a between-the-wars Soviet copy of the Leica II (known as the FED 1), and mutated from there. Excellent cameras in their own right, and the optics were all made on Zeiss plant taken from Germany after The Great Patriotic War as reparations, to Zeiss designs, so they're generally cracking too!
> 
> As you may have guessed, I own several FED cameras (and Zorki cameras too, tbh).


 
What are they called? So I can search on Ebay to buy one


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 29, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> What are they called? So I can search on Ebay to buy one


 
The one in the picture above is a FED 3 (that's a decent price, £35 all in).
My personal favourite is a FED 2. They both use a rangefinder system for focusing. FED 2s are a bit more pricey (about £50-ish), but because the rangefinder base is about 30mm broader than on the FED 3, the rangefinder is more accurate.

They're fairly easy to re-upholster if black vulcanite isn't your thing, and there are a fair few sites that sell new upholstery panels and/or give you instructions.


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 29, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> The one in the picture above is a FED 3 (that's a decent price, £35 all in).
> My personal favourite is a FED 2. They both use a rangefinder system for focusing. FED 2s are a bit more pricey (about £50-ish), but because the rangefinder base is about 30mm broader than on the FED 3, the rangefinder is more accurate.
> 
> They're fairly easy to re-upholster if black vulcanite isn't your thing, and there are a fair few sites that sell new upholstery panels and/or give you instructions.


 
Nice one!


----------



## seventh bullet (May 30, 2013)

Bakunin said:


> Lenin was a great fan of teh kittehz, so I'm not surprised to see a Lenin kitteh pic.


----------



## Streathamite (May 30, 2013)

Bakunin said:


> But that would leave them lacking the time and energy for their real principle occupation of fighting each other.


True!


----------



## andysays (May 30, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> The one in the picture above is a FED 3 (that's a decent price, £35 all in).
> My personal favourite is a FED 2. They both use a rangefinder system for focusing. FED 2s are a bit more pricey (about £50-ish), but because the rangefinder base is about 30mm broader than on the FED 3, the rangefinder is more accurate.
> 
> *They're fairly easy to re-upholster if black vulcanite isn't your thing*, and there are a fair few sites that sell new upholstery panels and/or give you instructions.


 
Revisionist tendencies noted...


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 30, 2013)

andysays said:


> Revisionist tendencies noted...


 
Not so quick, my _Cheka_-ite comrade!  Some of the cameras were actually manufactured with non-standard vulcanite colours (I've seen burgundy, blue, green and an unpleasant baby-poo browny-yellow), so a precedent for modification has been set!


----------



## andysays (May 30, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Not so quick, my _Cheka_-ite comrade! Some of the cameras were actually manufactured with non-standard vulcanite colours (I've seen burgundy, blue, green and an unpleasant baby-poo browny-yellow), so a precedent for modification has been set!


 
Fucking consumerism gone mad - say what you like about Henry Ford, he had the right idea about product standardisation (though not, in case anyone gets the wrong idea, about very much else).


----------



## Nigel Irritable (May 30, 2013)

copliker said:


> I just put it up.
> 
> http://proletariandemocracy.wordpre...ia-and-lebanon-an-intersectionality-analysis/
> 
> It could do with a pic. If there are any intersectionality ones handy, stick it here.


 
Intersectionality: Perhaps one of those old United Colours of Benneton adverts with the shiny super-diverse bunch holding hands?
Privilege: Definitely one of those "sorry" photos of the white people begging forgiveness for slavery.


----------



## Favelado (May 30, 2013)

I love the Pro Dem Twitter feed.


----------



## barney_pig (May 31, 2013)

I have missed a few issues, can anyone fill me in why the weekly worker hates Platypus so much? ( a group which hardly exists hating one that hardly exists)


----------



## YouSir (May 31, 2013)

Favelado said:


> I love the Pro Dem Twitter feed.


 

It enlightened me to #guardiancoffee, although perhaps not in the way the Guardian hoped.

e2a: Also, George Galloways response to them was a good'un.


----------



## brogdale (May 31, 2013)

Favelado said:


> I love the Pro Dem Twitter feed.


 
_"Soup les pavés_, _la plage"_

_ _


----------



## Libertad (May 31, 2013)

Nous sommes tous indesirables.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 31, 2013)

what % of the puns were recycled from the firebox thread?


----------



## rekil (May 31, 2013)

101%


----------



## rekil (May 31, 2013)

Bigtom just finishing off the poster. It's a cracker.


----------



## BigTom (May 31, 2013)

Last call for any changes


----------



## rekil (May 31, 2013)

Good job on working in some subtle masonic pyramid stuff.


----------



## equationgirl (May 31, 2013)

Loving your work again BigTom


----------



## frogwoman (May 31, 2013)

for some reason i keep thinking "intersectionality - young and warm and wild and free"


----------



## Libertad (May 31, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> for some reason i keep thinking "intersectionality - young and warm and wild and free"


 
Genius. That needs using.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 31, 2013)

'I've shared jokes
with comrades from many spokes'

moar lyrics


----------



## equationgirl (May 31, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> for some reason i keep thinking "intersectionality - young and warm and wild and free"


 
That HAS to go on a poster of some kind


----------



## equationgirl (May 31, 2013)

Intersectionality - to me to you, to you to me


----------



## Libertad (May 31, 2013)

"Intersectionality - We can be what we want to be"


----------



## frogwoman (May 31, 2013)

I think we need a "Party for Posadism" and a band with slightly dodgy lyrics who are _nothing to do with Proletarian Democracy and not party members _despite singing it's praises in a slightly sexist/racist way in their lyrics


----------



## frogwoman (May 31, 2013)

then when everyone gets upset about their being on the bill they can say "they're not party members - what you complaining about"?


----------



## frogwoman (May 31, 2013)

We also need accommodation in some dodgy hostel lol


----------



## equationgirl (May 31, 2013)

Dodgy hostel? I'll location scout, give me a few minutes...


----------



## sihhi (May 31, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> for some reason i keep thinking "intersectionality - young and warm and wild and free"


 
The video is intersectionality in action featuring all the various sub-sections of the working-class expressing their lived experience in a meaningful manner.


----------



## BigTom (May 31, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> Loving your work again BigTom


 
Thankyou   , copliker helped a lot and many people on the thread have made suggestions too 




frogwoman said:


> for some reason i keep thinking "intersectionality - young and warm and wild and free"


 
I've got an intersectionality festival poster in mind for one of these series, I might use that as a strap line


----------



## frogwoman (May 31, 2013)

also a high ranking Proletarian Democracy member needs to speak in a "personal capacity"


----------



## brogdale (May 31, 2013)

BigTom said:


> Last call for any changes


 
Are Factions permitted at a "festival"?

Or is this really a conference?


----------



## Libertad (May 31, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> also a high ranking Proletarian Democracy member needs to speak in a "personal capacity"


 
Bobby Crush or Roy Cropper possibly?


----------



## equationgirl (May 31, 2013)

How about this place, comrades?





Rumoured to have been based on designs for a Swedish prison cell block, it boasts a minimalist comfort level and shared bathrooms, plus each block has a mini-oven complete with two ring cooker.


----------



## brogdale (May 31, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> plus each block has _*a mini-oven complete with two ring cooker*_.


 
That's sounds just like the sort of un-necessary, individualistic, bourgeois luxury that might tempt comrades to deviate from communal eating.


----------



## equationgirl (May 31, 2013)

brogdale said:


> That's sounds just like the sort of un-necessary, individualistic, bourgeois luxury that might tempt comrades to deviate from communal eating.


 
We must appear to be be reasonable and all inclusive comrade, especially of those vegan types. I never said it was working though


----------



## equationgirl (May 31, 2013)

Let me see if I can find a picture of the communal eating facilities comrades.


----------



## BigTom (May 31, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Are Factions permitted at a "festival"?
> 
> Or is this really a conference?



The Proletarian Democracy method of Undemocratic Centralism postively encourages the formation of factions and especially secret factions in order to reveal those that need to be expelled from the organisation, so regardless of the nomenclature used, factionalism is all well and good (if you are a creeping autonomist, anyway. A true trot will stick to the line set by the CC).

Also, conferences are boooooring man, get with the times, look how many people go to Glastonbury! This a festival cos it's hip and that, don't let the lack of grass or music make you think otherwise. This is the party line comrade.


----------



## Libertad (May 31, 2013)

> Come on over to my place
> Playing with uranium
> And if it blows up in your face
> See you on the other side
> ...


 
"Playing with Uranium" Duran Duran, well-known Posadists.


----------



## rekil (May 31, 2013)

Chris de Burgh is a little bit communism.

The Revolution


> Wake up boys, there's a light at the window,
> I can hear someone knocking on the door,
> There are voices in the street,
> And the sound of running feet,
> ...



Liberty


> Never forget
> Never forget what they have done,
> The time will come,
> When it will change again.
> Never forget!



Light A Fire


> Watch and wait, get ready for the sign
> There are many here among
> us now who have not seen
> the light
> ...


----------



## brogdale (May 31, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> We must appear to be be reasonable and all inclusive comrade, especially of those vegan types. I never said it was working though


 
Are you basically inviting me to check my pescatarian privilege?


----------



## equationgirl (May 31, 2013)

Comrades. Feast your eyes on these facilities!





















Note that the bottom middle photo shows Comrade Copliker at our last event, shamelessly working the crowd like the true Posadist he is


----------



## equationgirl (May 31, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Are you basically inviting me to check my pescatarian privilege?


 
You'll be grudgingly accommodated, although expect tutting on a regular basis. There's always kippers for breakfast though


----------



## brogdale (May 31, 2013)

Is it too late to offer my services to provide a representation of PD society, (in Lego), as a welcome/feature piece for comrades as they arrive to the *Conference *at the Cosmonaut centre?

I offer an example of my work below:-


----------



## brogdale (May 31, 2013)

I've had a few ideas for the plenary as well....


----------



## Idris2002 (May 31, 2013)

copliker said:


> Chris de Burgh is a little bit communism.
> 
> The Revolution
> 
> ...


 
How did you forget De Burgh's greatest song, "A Spaceman Came Travelling"?

Call yourself a Posadist!


----------



## Favelado (May 31, 2013)

copliker said:


> Chris de Burgh is a little bit communism.
> 
> The Revolution
> 
> ...


 
THE LADY IN RED!

It all makes sense now.


----------



## barney_pig (May 31, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> Comrades. Feast your eyes on these facilities!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Memories of Skegness come flooding back


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 31, 2013)

sihhi said:


> The video is intersectionality in action featuring all the various sub-sections of the working-class expressing their lived experience in a meaningful manner.




Is it just me or does the young Bragg look a little bit like Malcolm Harris?


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 31, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> How about this place, comrades?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That looks scarily like a block of flats called Tyesdale I lived in when I was in Peterborough. It was a fucking shit hole, nicknamed little Beirut. The local kids used to come in the block (the door was one of those ones you stick a fob against to open it but all you had to do to break in was to ram your arse into it) and get shitfaced at the weekend and smash all the windows in the corridors. They'd get repaired about a month later but the following week they'd get broken again and thus the cycle continued.

We could have our accommodation at Tysedale actually - Peterborough is Slough like in its boringness after all.


----------



## JimW (May 31, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> Comrades. Feast your eyes on these facilities!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thought for a glorious second this worker was smoking a tab while serving, which will be encouraged or perhaps mandatory post-revolution,  but it's just a bit of their collar, isn't it?


----------



## equationgirl (May 31, 2013)

JimW said:


> Thought for a glorious second this worker was smoking a tab while serving, which will be encouraged or perhaps mandatory post-revolution, but it's just a bit of their collar, isn't it?


 
Yes, I think it's just fabric.


----------



## frogwoman (May 31, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> Yes, I think it's just fabric.


 
bourgeois cynicism comrade


----------



## equationgirl (May 31, 2013)

*reports for reprogramming*

I must have been swayed by the fabulosity of the venue facilities. My bad, comrades


----------



## brogdale (Jun 1, 2013)

JimW said:


> Thought for a glorious second this worker was smoking a tab while _*serving*_, which will be encouraged or perhaps mandatory post-revolution, but it's just a bit of their collar, isn't it?


 
Serving? Serving! In the post (PD) revolutionary society?



I think perhaps comrade meant to say whilst _engaged in the fraternal role of co-operating with the comrade shopper in selecting the goods comensurate with their needs?_

Serving, indeed. 

Much more talk like that and it'll be off to the salt mines of Nantwich.


----------



## JimW (Jun 1, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Serving? Serving! In the post (PD) revolutionary society?


 
Tsk:


> If we have shortcomings, we are not afraid to have them pointed out and criticized, because we serve the people. Anyone, no matter who, may point out our shortcomings. If he is right, we will correct them. If what he proposes will benefit the people, we will act upon it. The idea of "better troops and simpler administration" was put forward by Mr. Li Ting-ming, who is not a Communist. He made a good suggestion which is of benefit to the people, and we have adopted it. If, in the interests of the people, we persist in doing what is right and correct what is wrong, our ranks will surely thrive.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 1, 2013)

Brogdale you revisionist running dog.  Never let it be said that PD copies North Korea. You know the slogan "Neither North Korea nor Venezuela. Your pictures reveal your deviations.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 1, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Brogdale you revisionist running dog. Never let it be said that PD copies North Korea. You know the slogan "Neither North Korea nor Venezuela. Your pictures reveal your deviations.


 
You misunderstand; not copy the mass games....no...improve upon them, scale them up. Let Pyongyang regard our festival in Stoud with awe.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 1, 2013)

SpineyNorman we should scout for locations in the glorious yet forgotten new towns of the UK. There must be excellent provisions in places like Cumbernauld, 






East Kilbride,





Redditch,





Telford,





Corby





to name but a few.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 1, 2013)

^^^ thats the cube  library, council cinema etc. Next to the bronze statue of a steelworker, erected by GMB community union.
















perfect


----------



## brogdale (Jun 1, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> SpineyNorman we should scout for locations in the glorious yet forgotten new towns of the UK. There must be excellent provisions in places like Cumbernauld,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Err....not forgetting here.

Parking and cheap premises, though whether it can match Stroud?


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 1, 2013)

There's certainly not much in it. I think PD CC needs to go on an extensive fact-finding mission to each location and see if it has that 'Stroud factor'.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 1, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> There's certainly not much in it. I think PD CC needs to go on an extensive fact-finding mission to each location and see if it has that 'Stroud factor'.


 
Park Hill in Sheffield might be appropriate (but I have to admit that I genuinely fucking love the place and have wanted to live there since I was a kid visiting my auntie there)


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 1, 2013)

I can only guess that nobody has ever considered Tyesdale worth photographing because it's so shit - there exist no photographs of it whatsoever on the internet.

This is it in google streetview though, it looks like it's got a hell of a lot better in the 15 years since I lived there so may no longer be appropriate 

I had the flat above the England flag (or is it a norn iron one?)


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 1, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> for some reason i keep thinking "intersectionality - young and warm and wild and free"


 
even at one remove that makes sick bubble up.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 1, 2013)

sihhi said:


> The video is intersectionality in action featuring all the various sub-sections of the working-class expressing their lived experience in a meaningful manner.




KILL IT WITH FIRE :MAD:


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 1, 2013)

Romford or bust.


----------



## rekil (Jun 1, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> How did you forget De Burgh's greatest song, "A Spaceman Came Travelling"?
> 
> Call yourself a Posadist!


I was getting there. I had only got up to 1983 

More communism from Chris.


> Oh they came for him one morning at the breaking of the day,
> She woke to hear him calling as they carried him away,
> Accusing him of spreading lies and hate,
> His public meetings were a danger to the state,
> ...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 1, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> for some reason i keep thinking "intersectionality - young and warm and wild and free"


 

Your wheel does not apply to me


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 2, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> ^^^ thats the cube  library, council cinema etc. Next to the bronze statue of a steelworker, erected by GMB community union.


 
Are my eyes deceiving me or is that a PD hoody?


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 2, 2013)

It is as well


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 2, 2013)

represent etc


----------



## barney_pig (Jun 2, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> ^^^ thats the cube  library, council cinema etc. Next to the bronze statue of a steelworker, erected by GMB community union.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Froggie thumb?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 2, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> Froggie thumb?


 

yes. Here is she


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 10, 2013)

We have a conspiraloon - and a live one at that it seems - commenting on the Syria and Lebanon intersectionality blog post, he wants to speak to Stalin's love child (seriously) about Bilderberg.

Anyone fancy a bit of fun?


----------



## rekil (Jun 10, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> We have a conspiraloon - and a live one at that it seems - commenting on the Syria and Lebanon intersectionality blog post, he wants to speak to Stalin's love child (seriously) about Bilderberg.
> 
> Anyone fancy a bit of fun?


Maybe it's a double or triple bluff?



> Stalinslovechild on youtube challenged me to come here and debate him about Bilderberg so I showed up to do that and he is nowhere to be found.


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 10, 2013)

I love this thread, it's so f-ing mental


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 10, 2013)

copliker said:


> Maybe it's a double or triple bluff?


 
I've suggested that maybe Stalin's love child is busy with purges or something. I'm just hoping the loon is not going to abandon us to the lies of the illuminati


----------



## rekil (Jun 10, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> I love this thread, it's so f-ing mental


Just had a look at the blog stats for the first time in ages and someone arrived at it by searching for "celine dion democratic"


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 10, 2013)

copliker said:


> Just had a look at the blog stats for the first time in ages and someone arrived at it by searching for "celine dion democratic"


 
That's amazing


----------



## JimW (Jun 10, 2013)

copliker said:


> Just had a look at the blog stats for the first time in ages and someone arrived at it by searching for "celine dion democratic"


 
Probably a legacy of that failed front we tried in the '80s, Canadian Crooners for Communism.When she sings about the Power of Love, she of course really means the power of an organised working class forgng its own destiny. I mean, it's obvious once you know:


> We’re heading for something
> Somewhere I’ve never been
> Sometimes I am frightened
> But I’m ready to learn
> Of the power of love


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 10, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> KILL IT WITH FIRE :MAD:


 
i keep getting billy bragg and spider from coronation street back in the 90s mixed up..never seen them at the same time though


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 10, 2013)

JimW said:


> Probably a legacy of that failed front we tried in the '80s, Canadian Crooners for Communism.When she sings about the Power of Love, she of course really means the power of an organised working class forgng its own destiny. I mean, it's obvious once you know:


 
shes a very misunderstood and unfairly maligned woman, sister Celine .


----------



## chilango (Jun 10, 2013)

Spent her teens in the early 70s as a felquiste militant.


----------



## rekil (Jun 10, 2013)

JimW said:


> Probably a legacy of that failed front we tried in the '80s, Canadian Crooners for Communism.When she sings about the Power of Love, she of course really means the power of an organised working class forgng its own destiny. I mean, it's obvious once you know:


The correct title is The Power Of "Love" - Obviously there are too many syllables in  "The Power Of Communism - A Hammer Which We Use To Crush The Enemy", so during performances she finds a way to impart the tune's true spirit without fucking up the melody. Sometimes it's a wink, sometimes a barely perceptible raised finger, sometimes a wry lipcurl and so on. Victory to Mao Tseline Dion thought.


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 10, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> for some reason i keep thinking "intersectionality - young and warm and wild and free"


 
Surely that's the youth wing?


----------



## rekil (Jun 10, 2013)

Posadas gets the mention in Vice. (Callum follows PD on the twitter machine, he's a decent lad, bit hard on celtic?)

http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/livorno-are-keeping-communist-italian-football-alive


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 10, 2013)

steady, free ryhmes with yewtree


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 10, 2013)

copliker said:


> The correct title is The Power Of "Love" - Obviously there are too many syllables in "The Power Of Communism - A Hammer Which We Use To Crush The Enemy", so during performances she finds a way to impart the tune's true spirit without fucking up the melody. Sometimes it's a wink, sometimes a barely perceptible raised finger, sometimes a wry lipcurl and so on. Victory to Mao Tseline Dion thought.


 
Im certainly glad someone else noticed . The first 30 seconds of this cip is just full of such symbolism . The burning red revolutionary background ,the mimicking of a female viet cong unblocking a jammed kalashnikov ,the defiant clenched fist thrust aloft, followed off as she comes down the stairs by a symbolic walk that symbolises kicking capitalist dogs in the face .
Then in a clear statement of solidarity with the oppressed she does a duet with a transgendered gentleman .



heady stuff


----------



## rekil (Jun 10, 2013)

Not just unjamming it, she's disassembling it, cleaning it and putting it back together _with one hand_.


----------



## JimW (Jun 10, 2013)

The other big CCC hit was of course Bruce Cockburn's "If I Had a Rocket Launcher" - even on a straight reading probably his most angry ditty, but when you realise the rocket he'd launch would be carrying the workers' bomb, the payload rises into megatonnage, baby.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 10, 2013)

copliker said:


> Not just unjamming it, she's disassembling it, cleaning it and putting it back together _with one hand_.


 
and putting the bayonet on, shes fucking hardcore


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 10, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> That's amazing


 
Someone got to my blog and the entry about the Nazi hippies through fucking Mumsnet


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 10, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> Someone got to my blog and the entry about the Nazi hippies through fucking Mumsnet


 
Does that mean someone's posted a link on there then?


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 10, 2013)

SpineyNorman Yeah it does - it's had loads of views this week and I've just looked and someone seems to have started a thread on there about Bilderberg and someone linked to my blog


----------



## brogdale (Jun 10, 2013)

copliker said:


> Posadas gets the mention in Vice. (Callum follows PD on the twitter machine, he's a decent lad)
> 
> http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/livorno-are-keeping-communist-italian-football-alive


 


Talking of communist aligned footie, I reckon the blog might benefit from a link to this lot?

http://proletarenff.se/







 I like the entrance to the clubhouse:-






and the club badge...


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 10, 2013)

My Laurie Penny article has had like 642 views mostly from facebook and twitter, my article about David Icke has had 649!! 

I am really pleased about this, I wasn't expecting that so many people would read my stuff !!


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 10, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Talking of communist aligned footie, I reckon the blog might benefit from a link to this lot?
> 
> http://proletarenff.se/


 
Questionable line on the key issue i'm afraid-  stop the war indeed!


----------



## rekil (Jun 10, 2013)

Error at the banner printers.

It should say

Stop. 
War!

Ie, drop everything, it's war time


----------



## brogdale (Jun 10, 2013)

copliker said:


> Error at the banner printers.
> 
> It should say
> 
> ...


 
Hmm...wise words, comrade.

There was me just thinking that they didn't like the summer game.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 10, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Questionable line on the key issue i'm afraid- stop the war indeed!


 
are they sound on the national question ? thats what I want to know .


----------



## rekil (Jun 10, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> My Laurie Penny article has had like 642 views mostly from facebook and twitter, my article about David Icke has had 649!!
> 
> I am really pleased about this, I wasn't expecting that so many people would read my stuff !!


Why not stick LP's illustrative u-turn in there.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jun 11, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> We have a conspiraloon - and a live one at that it seems - commenting on the Syria and Lebanon intersectionality blog post, he wants to speak to Stalin's love child (seriously) about Bilderberg.
> 
> Anyone fancy a bit of fun?


 
I'm having a little bit of fun with them....if you're interested.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 11, 2013)

He's just exposed your fallacious arguments using logic  umberto Louis MacNeice


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 18, 2013)

On sale now from Bookmarks bookshop, only £3 a tin






https://twitter.com/Bookmarks_books/status/347016777722646528


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 18, 2013)

That's definitely only happened because of PD hasn't it?


----------



## BigTom (Jun 18, 2013)

Continuing PDs summer programme of revolutionary activity, returning for another year, though we're going to have to find a new, smaller, venue...






with props to copliker


----------



## rekil (Jun 18, 2013)

Thundering endorsement from Ken MacLeod.

https://twitter.com/amendlocke/status/347077775938703360


> The Same Ideas And The Same People. (With a little work, the words could be made into a song) http://wp.me/p2npJh-km  via @ProletarianDem


Good idea too.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 21, 2013)

I present, for your edification and entertainment this weekend, The Fucking Left Rag:

http://www.scribd.com/doc/70882613/FLR5


----------



## brogdale (Jun 21, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> I present, for your edification and entertainment this weekend, The Fucking Left Rag:
> 
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/70882613/FLR5


 
"Picture of a fist"


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 21, 2013)

Is this their best one?

http://www.scribd.com/doc/131868646/FLR12

"History is news that stays news."


----------



## andysays (Jun 21, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> I present, for your edification and entertainment this weekend, The Fucking Left Rag:
> 
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/70882613/FLR5


 
Splitter!


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 28, 2013)

frogwoman


----------



## Red Storm (Jun 28, 2013)

Choose the IS Network's publication and submit your own idea.

http://www.cs.cornell.edu/w8/~andru/cgi-perl/civs/vote.pl?id=E_c26b6392dae13949&akey=2fcf78d16f979183


----------



## framed (Jun 28, 2013)

Red Storm said:


> Choose the IS Network's publication and submit your own idea.
> 
> http://www.cs.cornell.edu/w8/~andru...l?id=E_c26b6392dae13949&akey=2fcf78d16f979183


 
_Up Yours!_ needs a push in order to inflict maximum humiliation on those who'd even think of using an open poll on the internet to name a publication.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 28, 2013)

Spare Change.


----------



## chilango (Jun 28, 2013)

Red Storm said:


> Choose the IS Network's publication and submit your own idea.
> 
> http://www.cs.cornell.edu/w8/~andru/cgi-perl/civs/vote.pl?id=E_c26b6392dae13949&akey=2fcf78d16f979183




They are some awful awful names.


----------



## chilango (Jun 28, 2013)

framed said:


> _Up Yours!_ needs a push in order to inflict maximum humiliation on those who'd even think of using an open poll on the internet to name a publication.



Done.


----------



## framed (Jun 28, 2013)

chilango said:


> Done.


 

I hope the result of the poll is binding. 


But you just know it's going to be called 'Left Field'... pass the sick bucket


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 28, 2013)

social work


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 28, 2013)

nice faces


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 28, 2013)

New new new left factor

Trots in your eyes,


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 28, 2013)

_Patiently explaining._


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 28, 2013)

sex and race


----------



## framed (Jun 28, 2013)

You're showing signs of compulsive behaviour now BA... 

Compulsive Obsession

Cult News

You've got me started now...


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 28, 2013)

framed said:


> You're showing signs of compulsive obsession now BA...
> 
> Compulsive Obsession
> 
> ...


 
sex news
socialist news
new sex
new sex news  - socialist edition (and race).


----------



## framed (Jun 28, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> sex news
> socialist news
> new sex
> new sex news - socialist edition (and race).


 

Enough Now!

That's both a suggestion for a title and a message to you.


----------



## JimW (Jun 28, 2013)

In Stalinist splitter news, this (Chinese) story says DPRK media is claiming if aliens attacked, only Kim Il-Sung would have been fit to serve as general of humanity's forces - the forces of reaction, naturally, while PD comrades will be fighting a guerilla campaign behind the lines in support of our intergalactic combabes against the Juche freaks. (Can't rule out shenanigans by the lapdog mouthpiece* of the anti-Party clique currently perverting the glorious Chinese revolution, of course).
*Proletarian Democracy means leaving no metaphor unmixed!


----------



## BigTom (Jun 29, 2013)

Continuing PD's summer of revolutionary inactivity, a festival of privilege checking and oppression bashing: Intersect


----------



## rekil (Jul 2, 2013)

Vizify thing

https://www.vizify.com/proletariandemocracy
https://www.vizify.com/proletariandemocracy/twitter-video


----------



## rekil (Jul 8, 2013)

I wish we'd thought of this. It could've been a good Retro feature. 



https://www.facebook.com/events/220533838093952/


----------



## rekil (Jul 9, 2013)

JimW said:


> The other big CCC hit was of course Bruce Cockburn's "If I Had a Rocket Launcher" - even on a straight reading probably his most angry ditty, but when you realise the rocket he'd launch would be carrying the workers' bomb, the payload rises into megatonnage, baby.


Let's not forget CCC faves The Guess Who and their biggie - 'Share The Land'.



In light of a lack of quantifiable progress towards proper communism, perhaps it's time for an extreme predge flavoured follow up. How about 'Nuke The Land'.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 11, 2013)

Someone is watching



> Forty-two years after it was released, classic family film The Railway Children has prompted its first complaint to the British Board of Film Classification.
> 
> "The correspondent was concerned that children may be encouraged to play on railway tracks as a result of seeing the film," the BBFC's annual report reveals.


----------



## Tom A (Jul 11, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> Romford or bust.


----------



## Tom A (Jul 11, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> I present, for your edification and entertainment this weekend, The Fucking Left Rag:
> 
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/70882613/FLR5


 



> Consensus, an ill-advised processbased around hand signals and loud shouting, has beenpopular amongst the infantile left ever since it turned up insome film about Seattle. However, since being taken onby what was described as “any idiot with hands”consensus has fallen out of fashion with anarchistorganizers in favour of more cryptic and exclusive modesof organization.



I like. I like a lot.



> TRIBUTE to stop us infiltrating your group (£60)


----------



## rekil (Jul 11, 2013)

I got the impression they were dicks, posh student types.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 11, 2013)

It's utter rubbish, worse even that the SP go at humour.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 11, 2013)

it lacks the juney see kwar of a decent girder edition but the 'picture of a fist' did make me laugh.

Perhaps there could be entryism and consciousness raising thereby


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 11, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> It's utter rubbish, worse even that the SP go at humour.


PICTURE OF A FIST


----------



## rekil (Jul 11, 2013)

They did that very very shit christmas song, 12 days of revolution. Right up idris and his fucking gifs street.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 11, 2013)

copliker said:


> Right up idris and his fucking gifs street.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 11, 2013)

Weekend supplement to RETRO - INVERDALE. His fav fleetwood mac _tracks_


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 15, 2013)

The Conquest of Space in the Time of Power 

Concluding Theses:



> Humanity will enter into space to make the universe the playground of the last revolt: the revolt that will go against the limitations imposed by nature. Once the walls have been smashed that now separate people from science, the conquest of space will no longer be an economic or military “promotional” gimmick, but the blossoming of human freedoms and fulfillments, attained by a race of gods. We will not enter into space as employees of an astronautic administration or as “volunteers” of a state project, but as masters without slaves reviewing their domains: the entire universe pillaged for the workers councils.


 
 Internationale Situationniste #12 (Paris, September 1969).


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 15, 2013)

As previously purloined by:


----------



## BigTom (Jul 15, 2013)

Fozzie Bear said:


> As previously purloined by:


 
 I really wanted these to be a PD invention I'd missed/forgotten but then I checked on Wikipedia and they are real and it seems their last communique was:

23 April 2007 : AAA II Wake-Up Communique: "The Dream Is Just Beginning"

Is this because the members were all moving to the UK to start work on creating the one true glorious vanguard party of the proletariat that is PD?
If it isn't true, I vote we retcon it to have been true all the time.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 15, 2013)

I think fozzie might be able to help here


----------



## Buckaroo (Jul 15, 2013)

BigTom said:


> If it isn't true, I vote we retcon it to have been. It was true all the time.


----------



## chilango (Jul 15, 2013)

Fozzie Bear said:


> As previously purloined by:



I sincerely hope I'm not the only one sad enough to "get" the origin of the logo?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 15, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> I think fozzie might be able to help here



Well I refuse to recognise any UK based AAA activity after 23 April 2000, but yeah a sleeper cell covert regroupment with the origins of PD sounds entirely plausible!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 16, 2013)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Well I refuse to recognise any UK based AAA activity after 23 April 2000, but yeah a sleeper cell covert regroupment with the origins of PD sounds entirely plausible!


You're basically the Tom Maguire of self-help cosmonauts


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 16, 2013)

BigTom said:


> Continuing PD's summer of revolutionary inactivity, a festival of privilege checking and oppression bashing: Intersect


*books megabus*

that is beautiful.


----------



## J Ed (Jul 16, 2013)

I like the picture of a fist section


----------



## xslavearcx (Jul 16, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> Someone got to my blog and the entry about the Nazi hippies through fucking Mumsnet


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 16, 2013)

copliker said:
			
		

> Error at the banner printers.
> 
> It should say
> 
> ...



"Stop. Hammer and sickle time" with a picture of pointy prole dem man with photo shopped Mc Hammer legs.


----------



## Tom A (Jul 17, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> "Stop. Hammer and sickle time" with a picture of pointy prole dem man with photo shopped Mc Hammer legs.


 
U Can't Touch Us


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 26, 2013)

Posadsim for Beginners 

I just don't know where to start with this


----------



## seventh bullet (Jul 26, 2013)

How is Juche impenetrable?


----------



## rekil (Aug 1, 2013)

PD get the mention on Channel 4's site. Forgot to say something about nukes. 

http://www.channel4.com/news/national-archives-secret-government-papers-1983



> On Thursday Channel 4 News will be ending the programme with music and archive footage of the most memorable moments the 1980s. What should we include? Please tell us what your most enduring memories of the 1980s on Twitter @Channel4News
> 
> Here is a selection of some of your suggestions so far:
> 
> @ProletarianDem Kinnock falling into the sea, Del Boy falling through the bar, the 'RA & FPMR nearly bagging Thatcher and Pinochet


I sense the hand of Whelan at work. Or maybe not. "oh jesus they put your tweet on the website"

Funny enough, prompted by Colonel Abrams's 'Trapped', (about accidentally joining the SWP) and the need to cannibalise the eurovision jokes, I was thinking of doing an 80's music piece for the blog at the weekend.


----------



## J Ed (Aug 4, 2013)

Not exactly Posadist but this is PD-esque






"I also want to bomb the Valley of the Fallen (with everyone that defends it inside)"


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 5, 2013)

We shall return btw.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 6, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> We shall return btw.




This will continue


----------



## J Ed (Sep 19, 2013)

Posadist hip hop


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 19, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> This will continue



Ce ne'est qu'un debut.


----------



## Red Storm (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## seventh bullet (Sep 28, 2013)

Cosmonauts had trouble reaching it in 1959, and a voyage to Venus in 1962 was also not without some difficulty.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 28, 2013)

Good to see the feline fifth column in effect at Number 10 Downing Street, with PDs secret insider Larry the Cat subverting the state from the inside and impeding the flow of capital by refusing to catch any mice.



> the cat's initially lackadaisical approach to his mousing duties led to speculation that his days at No 10 could be numbered.









http://www.itv.com/news/2013-09-27/larry-the-downing-street-cat-disliked-by-the-cameron-family/


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 28, 2013)

that cat is fat as fuck


----------



## Favelado (Sep 29, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> that cat is fat as fuck



You ought to see the owner.


----------



## Libertad (Sep 29, 2013)

> On Saturday, Ladbrokes today gave Mr Cameron 1/2 odds of leaving Downing Street first with Larry the cat on 6/4.
> 
> Jessica Bridge of Ladbrokes said: "This is a new low for Cameron during his time as PM, and despite his dislike for the cat, we favour Larry to outlast him at Number 10."



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-24316197


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 29, 2013)

Comrade Larry is my hero. Here's hoping he further subverts capitalism by puking in Cameron's shoes.


----------



## Balbi (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 8, 2013)

Ben Watson, (ISN, AMM, Personal Capacity [probably]) endorses* the Workers Bomb:

http://unkant-publishing.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/out-to-lunch-raya-dunayevskaya-her.html



> Looking around at the fraught relationship between Marxism and Feminism in Britain today, a clue to its ongoing _Punch & Judy_ — Judy currently punching above her weight — may be in the names. An 'ism' named after one man, as if the writings of a single person necessarily cohere into a philosophy; and a politics named after an entire gender. Both are so broad and conflicted they've been used to justify nuclear armageddon *(the 'workers' bomb' of Soviet Russia)* and bombing countries into submission (Iraq and Afghanistan). But how to combine them so as to shed the bad sides of both?


 
*kinda

Clearly the answer to the queston of how to combine the workers' bomb and bombing countries into submission "so as to shed the bad sides of both" is to join forces with Proletarian Democracy and blaze the path towards communist conflagration, obliterating _all_ countries under the mushroom cloud of world revolution!


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 8, 2013)

I (someone else) came up with a brilliant solution to the irish problem last night. It does tie into the above. I think it needs be wrote.

Watson, as ever is wrong, the workers bomb was nothing to do with the USSR, it was to do with anti-pro-imperialist no-state iterations or historical speed-ups of history.


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 13, 2013)

I am still getting a steady stream of people appearing on my Facebook wanting to join proletarian democracy page. Why?


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 13, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> I am still getting a steady stream of people appearing on my Facebook wanting to join proletarian democracy page. Why?




because they recognise that we are the true path to workers victory over the dread hand of oppressors and capitalist pigdogs CLEARLY


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 13, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> because they recognise that we are the true path to workers victory over the dread hand of oppressors and capitalist pigdogs CLEARLY


Well, OBVIOUSLY.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 13, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> I am still getting a steady stream of people appearing on my Facebook wanting to join proletarian democracy page. Why?


I keep adding them, should I not?


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 13, 2013)

The more the merrier, though I wonder how many think it's just another lefty 'like' site.
A few anti pacifist action posts should clear them out.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 15, 2013)

More and more seem to be joining the FB group.


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 15, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> More and more seem to be joining the FB group.


Time for a purge!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 26, 2013)

The Kingster, PD's Undercover Man in Cairo, has just won an award from the Frontline Club for this article.

Yet he never calls, he never writes... Have he gone rogue?


----------



## BigTom (Oct 26, 2013)

The People's Assembly front page advert for the 5th November (Bonfire of Austerity) is in need of PD _support_, countdown to nuclear launch etc, suspect that can't be done in wordpress.com though. Did these anyway, can't remember if we've done people's assembly before?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 26, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> The Kingster, PD's Undercover Man in Cairo, has just won an award from the Frontline Club for this article.
> 
> Yet he never calls, he never writes... Have he gone rogue?



He has disavowed the workers' bomb in favour of twatty haircuts and neoptistic behaviour, comrade! 

Probably a closet Posadist too!


----------



## cesare (Oct 26, 2013)

Now we need a Brandwagon, or Rebranding one.


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 26, 2013)

The ghost of mattkidd?
"Wilts and Dorset - Sunday 27 October – “Balls to the Cuts” – Gather at 12pm at Cerne Abbas Giant in Dorset for a photo of people in a No Cuts formation. Contact wiltsanddorsetpa@gmail.com / Facebook"


----------



## exiledinwales (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## rekil (Nov 23, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> The more the merrier, though I wonder how many think it's just another lefty 'like' site.
> A few anti pacifist action posts should clear them out.


I was just looking at the stats for the first time in ages. The Chuckle Theory piece has been shared 875 times on facebook. Is that a lot? I don't know anything about facebook.

Boots Riley from The Coup 'followed' the PD twitter machine today. 'Guillotine' is a cracking tune, but somewhat technologically naive (and objectively anti-workers bomb)

Not many funny search terms recently, "hetero bomber" being the only real notable.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 23, 2013)

Boots is a kamerad.

88 (half time)


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Nov 23, 2013)

copliker said:


> I was just looking at the stats for the first time in ages. The Chuckle Theory piece has been shared 875 times on facebook. Is that a lot? I don't know anything about facebook.



I shared it on Facebook - on somebody else's wall. It got 0 likes and 0 comments.


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 23, 2013)

copliker said:


> I was just looking at the stats for the first time in ages. *The Chuckle Theory piece has been shared 875 times on facebook. Is that a lot? I don't know anything about facebook.*
> 
> Boots Riley from The Coup 'followed' the PD twitter machine today. 'Guillotine' is a cracking tune, but somewhat technologically naive (and objectively anti-workers bomb)
> 
> Not many funny search terms recently, "hetero bomber" being the only real notable.



that's a shit load. you've reached critical mass. anybody want to buy my vintage PD t shirt?


----------



## love detective (Nov 23, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> The ghost of mattkidd?
> "Wilts and Dorset - Sunday 27 October – “Balls to the Cuts” – Gather at 12pm at Cerne Abbas Giant in Dorset for a photo of people in a No Cuts formation. Contact wiltsanddorsetpa@gmail.com / Facebook"



the original


----------



## barney_pig (Nov 26, 2013)

Penny is copying PD


My side-project: creating a tabletop RPG based on the British Left. It's coming on apace. What's your allegiance and true nature?
6:13pm - 25 Nov 13


----------



## BigTom (Nov 26, 2013)

tabletop RPG? *yawn* What PD is creating is a free-flowing, fast-moving, white knuckle ride of a card game!

Plus tabletop RPG = lots of figures = £££ and also more £££ means more/better pieces means winning more. Rich kids game. PDs game will be print and play, copyleft and a single deck (although I have to admit I already have two expansions planned, lol). I'll get some printed for sale but anyone who wants to can download the image files and print their own cards. Proletarian To The MAX! (tm)


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 26, 2013)

BigTom said:


> tabletop RPG? *yawn* What PD is creating is a free-flowing, fast-moving, white knuckle ride of a card game!
> 
> Plus tabletop RPG = lots of figures = £££ and also more £££ means more/better pieces means winning more. Rich kids game. PDs game will be print and play, copyleft and a single deck (although I have to admit I already have two expansions planned, lol). I'll get some printed for sale but anyone who wants to can download the image files and print their own cards. Proletarian To The MAX! (tm)


Can you include some sort of forefit where you get "sent to the wall" and receive raps?


----------



## BigTom (Nov 26, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Can you include some sort of forefit where you get "sent to the wall" and receive raps?



There's no counter-revolutionary situations in the game as of yet, and no situations in which you'd get a forfeit, just ones where you lost members of your particular trot sect. Nothing to stop people adding their own bits in though, in situations say where one person calls for a split and no-one else does.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 26, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> Penny is copying PD
> 
> 
> My side-project: creating a tabletop RPG based on the British Left. It's coming on apace. What's your allegiance and true nature?
> 6:13pm - 25 Nov 13


Camrade bala is coming.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 26, 2013)

be better to do a version of Twister where the spin board is the wheel of oppression and all the players end up tying themselves up into knots.


----------



## rekil (Nov 26, 2013)

Sihhi's proletarian hero top trumps game is still a goer, if someone could be bothered to make a list of 100+ worthy faces, plus exciting factoids.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 26, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Camrade bala is coming.



I won't ask who Comrade Bala is coming over.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 26, 2013)

Any chance of a extraordinary PD congress to discuss the Kommie kults of Brixton?


----------



## Favelado (Nov 26, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Any chance of a extraordinary PD congress to discuss the Kommie kults of Brixton?



If only they'd made friends with the guy who had the tank on Acre Lane they could have stormed the town hall and set up the famous People's Republic of Lambeth. No longer just a tabloid joke, but the real deal.


----------



## where to (Nov 27, 2013)

came across this looking at Brixton/ Maoist stuff.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 27, 2013)

This is Bone's old mate. Some mad vids up on the becons.

He's serious and he does good history stuff.


----------



## FNG (Nov 27, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Boots is a kamerad.



Sure is


----------



## happie chappie (Nov 27, 2013)

Fundraising

Proletarian Democracy Central Committee Circular 7617-0/66 instructs members to give whatever they can, financially or in kind, to speed the production of The Workers Bomb.

The Committee hails Comrades A, B, C, D and E who have donated all damages from their sexual harassment case against the discredited leader of the party's philanderist faction, Comrade Y, to the Centrifuge Fund.


----------



## happie chappie (Nov 28, 2013)

oops - double post


----------



## rekil (Dec 12, 2013)

Might do a poll for the blog, to take the bare look off it. 
*
Proper Communist Of The Year*

Nominations please? Comrade Bala, Laurie, Camila, Malala, a made up forrin, err the Swappie who claimed Delta saved lives at Genoa, that's all I have atm.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 12, 2013)

copliker said:


> Might do a poll for the blog, to take the bare look off it.
> *Proper Communist Of The Year*
> 
> Nominations please? Comrade Bala, Laurie, Camila, Malala, a made up forrin, err the Swappie who claimed Delta saved lives at Genoa, that's all I have atm.




Surely Obama doing a selfie at Mandelas funeral showed his disdain for the ANC's neoliberalist turn?


Either that or Cmrd Wright whose brief stint in the swappie youth team is forgiven because he was a nob on I'm A Celebrity


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 12, 2013)

and who can forget the forge of dialectical thinking that occured when he chaired the debate over Amanda Knox entitled 'Foxy Knoxy: Would ya?'

halcyon days


----------



## rekil (Dec 12, 2013)

Bit obvious, but Owen since he's clarified that he's not involved with Labour much really.  




			
				Owen on Dec 9 said:
			
		

> Unless you think I'm part of the Labour establishment, which is news to both me and the Labour establishment



Apart from today when he was ligging with Sadiq Khan MP (Shadow Justice Secretary, Shadow Lord Chancellor and Shadow Minister for London) and Chuka Umunna MP (Shadow Business Secretary)


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Dec 13, 2013)

Kim Jong Un's uncle


----------



## rekil (Dec 13, 2013)

Antonio García Conejo of Mexico's PRD.


Spoiler


----------



## chilango (Dec 13, 2013)

_Conejo_ means rabbit.


----------



## Buckaroo (Dec 13, 2013)

chilango said:


> _Conejo_ means rabbit.



It's also slang for 'cunt'. An ex used to say she was just calling me a rabbit.


----------



## barney_pig (Dec 13, 2013)

David Broder has translated the following from L'ordine nuovo, it shows the political tradition of Proletarian Democracy goes far further back than the naysayers and intersectionalistas claim.

"L'Ordine Nuovo's 'Ten Commandments for the Perfect Communist', from 1921. Passive aggressive or just sarcastic?
1. It’s your duty to show who you are not so much through your actions, as through your external appearance. A true communist should be visible from fifty metres away.
2. Make your clothes as eccentric as possible. Round tortoiseshell spectacles aren’t in fashion any more, and velvet jackets say a lot, together with short trousers, soviet stars on your lapel and dishevelled mop of wavy hair. 
3. In the street and public places, talk as loud as you can when you are speaking of Party matters, so even the deaf can hear.
4. Take no precautions, not even on the telephone, especially if it’s tapped, and make sure to talk about the people involved and their addresses.
5. Always call people doing illegal work by their real names so everyone can get to know them.
6. Always carry around Party appeals and other documents so you’ll be as compromised as possible if you’re arrested. Make the right preparations so that the police won’t be disappointed if they pay you a home visit.
7. At least once a day, visit places that are under surveillance, even if you don’t need to. Spies love seeing old acquaintances again and renewing old friendships.
8. It’s particularly important to observe 2 when you’re going to a secret meeting. Carry a big box and bring with you a few short-haired women with eccentric clothing.
9. After a secret meeting, make sure to go on about it so the bourgeois press will be able to cover it in detail the same day.
10. Anything you can’t say openly should be put down in letters, without forgetting the slightest detail. Put down all the names, and don’t forget to specify their addresses so you can save the police unnecessary trouble should these letters fall into their hands."


----------



## Idris2002 (Dec 14, 2013)

Is that real, barney?


----------



## barney_pig (Dec 14, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> Is that real, barney?


According to Broder, who has just finished some translation work, it is. Though disappointingly, it appears it was a joke about the behaviour of some italian comrades, rather than sartorial rules for PD cadre


----------



## agricola (Dec 14, 2013)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> Kim Jong Un's uncle



Or whoever it was that said he was executed "for dreaming a different dream".


----------



## rekil (Dec 20, 2013)

Seymour trying to muscle in on Posadist turf

http://www.theguardian.com/commenti...inal-frontier-capitalism-mine-moon?CMP=twt_gu

Note anti-working class sentiment including the use of the perjorative term "redneck".


----------



## Favelado (Dec 20, 2013)

Buckaroo said:


> It's also slang for 'cunt'. An ex used to say she was just calling me a rabbit.



It's slang for that part of the anatomy but not as fiercely expressed as that.


----------



## J Ed (Dec 20, 2013)

copliker said:


> Seymour trying to muscle in on Posadist turf
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/commenti...inal-frontier-capitalism-mine-moon?CMP=twt_gu
> 
> Note anti-working class sentiment including the use of the perjorative term "redneck".



Yuck. Did he pick that up from Socialism in the US? Not unlike here really, middle class Americans who would never dream of using a racial slur happily use the term, just like our equivalent bang on about 'chavs'


----------



## rekil (Dec 20, 2013)

Apart from being lazy shit writing, isn't "potbellied fortysomethings" the kind of thing that should send our intersectionality friends into a tizzy?


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 20, 2013)

copliker said:


> Apart from being lazy shit writing, isn't "potbellied fortysomethings" the kind of thing that should send our intersectionality friends into a tizzy?



That's how I described myself on the PD on line dating section


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 20, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> That's how I described myself on the PD on line dating section



that's how we _all_ described ourselves


----------



## rekil (Dec 20, 2013)

Dunno why this (recycled) gag about OJ's daft 'latino spirit' comment got RTd, but a victory is a victory.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 20, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> that's how we _all_ described ourselves



I think mine was ' highflying potbellied fourtysomething'.


----------



## rekil (Dec 20, 2013)

I was "7 foot tall, great shock of red hair, potbellied fortysomething"


----------



## SpineyNorman (Dec 21, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> that's how we _all_ described ourselves



It's different when you self-define though.


----------



## barney_pig (Dec 21, 2013)

"_Nous sommes tous les pot ventre et quarante!"_


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 21, 2013)

**wrong thread**


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 21, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> **wrong thread**



It is *NEVER* "the wrong thread", comrade!
It is merely the wrong *time* for that particular comment!


----------



## barney_pig (Dec 21, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> It is *NEVER* "the wrong thread", comrade!
> It is merely the wrong *time* for that particular comment!


Bourgeois concepts of linear time are alien to the proletarian milieu.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 21, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> Bourgeois concepts of linear time are alien to the proletarian milieu.



Exactly, comrade.  Exactly!


----------



## Idris2002 (Dec 21, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> Bourgeois concepts of linear time are alien to the proletarian milieu.


----------



## Libertad (Dec 21, 2013)

Cmbbe. Barry pays his capitalist running dog of a brother a visit this evening on BBC2 at 8.20.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Dec 22, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> Bourgeois concepts of linear time are alien to the proletarian milieu.



*For a workers’ clock!*



> Party decree on the decimalisation of time:
> 
> Unlike the parasitical, opportunist rabble that make up the so called UK left we , as the largest genuinely proletarian Party, appreciate that bourgeois control over the notation of time is yet another tool employed in the exploitation of the proletariat.
> 
> ...


----------



## brogdale (Dec 22, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> *For a workers’ clock!*



So to get this started we'll need to declare "Marx" zero, then?


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 23, 2013)

Have we sorted out what we're having for AFTERS yet?


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 23, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Have we sorted out what we're having for AFTERS yet?








Viennetta, perhaps?


----------



## barney_pig (Dec 23, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> Viennetta, perhaps?


The only true proletarian ice cream based dessert


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Dec 23, 2013)

In other proletarian newspaper news the Chuckle Brothers are to guest edit the Northern Echo - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-25492678

(hat tip to neonwilderness )


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 23, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> The only true proletarian ice cream based dessert


Indeed, comrade, indeed. 

I have noticed that even this bastion of the proletarian desserts has been co-opted by the bourgeoisie - there are now such flavours as 'mixed berries' and 'brownie' and even 'tiramisu'. For PD, there is only one true flavour - vanilla. Sadly mint flavour was deemed elitist under a central committee ruling in 2012


----------



## chilango (Dec 23, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> Indeed, comrade, indeed.
> 
> I have noticed that even this bastion of the proletarian desserts has been co-opted by the bourgeoisie - there are now such flavours as 'mixed berries' and 'brownie' and even 'tiramisu'. For PD, there is only one true flavour - vanilla. Sadly mint flavour was deemed elitist under a central committee ruling in 2012



The Arctic Roll platform are preparing factional position papers as we speak..


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 23, 2013)

copliker perhaps the Workers Girder could do a short essay on the proletarianess of both the Arctic Roll and the Viennetta?


----------



## chilango (Dec 23, 2013)

angel delight (butterscotch)


----------



## lazythursday (Dec 23, 2013)

but surely after the worker's bomb is dropped, there will be Magnums, Haagen-Dazs and even Waitrose Seriously Creamy for all citizens? or really what's the point?


----------



## rekil (Dec 23, 2013)

One wafer.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 23, 2013)

lazythursday said:


> but surely after the worker's bomb is dropped, there will be Magnums, Haagen-Dazs and even Waitrose Seriously Creamy for all citizens? or really what's the point?


Bourgeoisie! In our midst!


----------



## chilango (Dec 23, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> Bourgeoisie! In our midst!



call out the western men on their ice cream privelege!


----------



## chilango (Dec 23, 2013)

Surely the only true proletarian ice cream is Berlin Walls?


----------



## cesare (Dec 23, 2013)

copliker said:


> Bit obvious, but Owen since he's clarified that he's not involved with Labour much really.
> 
> 
> 
> Apart from today when he was ligging with Sadiq Khan MP (Shadow Justice Secretary, Shadow Lord Chancellor and Shadow Minister for London) and Chuka Umunna MP (Shadow Business Secretary)


Another example of him not being involved much with Labour, in that FUCKING SHIRT.


----------



## rekil (Dec 23, 2013)

HB was a little bit communism.


----------



## lazythursday (Dec 23, 2013)

No to the fetishisation of the vienetta. Yes to:


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 23, 2013)

chilango said:


> Surely the only true proletarian ice cream is Berlin Walls?


 

ooof


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 23, 2013)

cesare said:


> Another example of him not being involved much with Labour, in that FUCKING SHIRT.




seriously, someone send him a PD t-shirt or something.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 23, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> seriously, someone send him a PD t-shirt or something.


Even Agent Kingsley took the hint & fucked off to War Torn Egypt once exposed to the unyielding power of PD propaganda.


----------



## rekil (Dec 23, 2013)

Relations with the so-called 'communist' party of Chile take yet another turn for the worst (or better, depending on how one looks at these things), as Karol Cariola secretary general of their youth wing openly taunts PD with this somewhat bald claim. 

"Los comunistas no somos de otro planeta" - "Communists are not from another planet"


----------



## Balbi (Dec 23, 2013)

Cariola needs educating in the glorious socialist pre-history of Mars. FORWARD TO THE RED PLANET.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 23, 2013)

Barry Chuckle's free school venture - a bridge too far?

http://www.tes.co.uk/article.aspx?storycode=6075450


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 23, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> Barry Chuckle's free school venture - a bridge too far?
> 
> http://www.tes.co.uk/article.aspx?storycode=6075450


A bridge not far enough, in my opinion.


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 23, 2013)

while his political degeneration is clear we support it WITHOUT ILLUSIONS


----------



## Favelado (Dec 25, 2013)

Got up this morning and aliens hadn't brought me socialism for Christmas. What's going on?


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Dec 25, 2013)

Did you end up on the aliens/Santa's/Krampus' naughty list?  That might be why you're still living under the yoke of capitalism.


----------



## BigTom (Dec 25, 2013)

Maybe the aliens are orthodox and don't celebrate Christmas until January?


----------



## Greebo (Dec 25, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Got up this morning and aliens hadn't brought me socialism for Christmas. What's going on?


You got Dwyer instead - like the time I asked for "the Historian" and got a crappier than average historical romance.

Edited to add:  Warned you that the censor's off.


----------



## BigTom (Dec 29, 2013)

I feel that lately PD has become too theoretical and divorced from the practical matters of bringing about the glorious socialist revolution, and thus my contribution to the next issue of Workers' Girder will be one designed to help comrades perform vital practical actions that may have been missing of late.







If other brothers and sisters felt that such guides would be worthwhile then perhaps suggestions of other future topics could be made, such as _the best way to prepare and cook the rich_ or _attracting the attention of aliens in your own home_.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 29, 2013)

Bravo BigTom an excellent and handy guide. My only suggestion would be checklist of royals, as there are rather a lot of them and we must be sure they are eradicated. Baby George can easily be re-educated though, let's not be babykillers!

I think a handy guide for improvised weapons would be useful - how to make a garrot out of a telephone cord or a shoelace for example.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 29, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> Bravo BigTom an excellent and handy guide. My only suggestion would be checklist of royals, as there are rather a lot of them and we must be sure they are eradicated. Baby George can easily be re-educated though, let's not be babykillers!
> 
> I think a handy guide for improvised weapons would be useful - how to make a garrot out of a telephone cord or a shoelace for example.


DONE

http://libcom.org/files/TACM.pdf


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 29, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> DONE
> 
> http://libcom.org/files/TACM.pdf


It's not a handy wallet-sized guide though, with pictures like the one above. Have you seen how tiny the text is?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 30, 2013)

BigTom said:


> I feel that lately PD has become too theoretical and divorced from the practical matters of bringing about the glorious socialist revolution, and thus my contribution to the next issue of Workers' Girder will be one designed to help comrades perform vital practical actions that may have been missing of late.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tom, your _bourgeois_ upbringing has inculcated you with a belief that the necessary liquidation of the royal family is "murder", and that proletarian methods of necessary liquidation would be "brutal".  I worry for you, conrade.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 30, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Tom, your _bourgeois_ upbringing has inculcated you with a belief that the necessary liquidation of the royal family is "murder", and that proletarian methods of necessary liquidation would be "brutal".  I worry for you, conrade.



...not to mention that photo of the 'perfect', nuclear family at tea; I'm pretty sure that Engels might have had something to say about that....


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 30, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> It's not a handy wallet-sized guide though, with pictures like the one above. Have you seen how tiny the text is?



Perhaps someone could compile "The Proletarian Democracy Little Book of anti-_bourgeois_ Improvised Weapons"?


----------



## BigTom (Dec 30, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Tom, your _bourgeois_ upbringing has inculcated you with a belief that the necessary liquidation of the royal family is "murder", and that proletarian methods of necessary liquidation would be "brutal".  I worry for you, conrade.



I could accept "brutally liquidate" but a revolution without brutality towards the ex-rulers is a revolution not worth having.
Also, I'd like to draw your attention to the fact that the document clearly states that this is the overthrow of the state through means of _violent_ revolution. If you want to make a step-by-step guide to non-violent, non-brutal methods of overthrowing the state, go ahead, I figure it might look something like this:


----------



## BigTom (Dec 30, 2013)

brogdale said:


> ...not to mention that photo of the 'perfect', nuclear family at tea; I'm pretty sure that Engels might have had something to say about that....



My only concern with that photo is the hetero-centricity of it all, really I haven't addressed how LGBTQQIAA people might feel oppressed by not being represented in the image of the family there, If only the parents of the family had been of the same gender then we could have hit perfection, although the setting itself is perhaps not exactly right, and the food being consumed may not be PFWC enough for PD. However the almost mind-boggling multi-ethnicity of the family represented is ideal and a true representation of modern Britain. Just needs a child of african descent to complete the set. I mean, to fully represent the wonderful diversity of ethnic and cultural origins in modern Britain which makes our country so special. Not that we're any more or less special than anywhere else in the world mind, that is the way fascists think. 
Still after I settled on that picture (which was amongst the first images on google images), I checked my hetero privilege so I think it's ok right? It's not like I rejected images of non-standard families to choose this one, at least not consciously.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 30, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> Viennetta, perhaps?


We should start a "V for Vienetta" campaign, complete with masks that look like a Vienetta.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 30, 2013)

BigTom said:


> I could accept "brutally liquidate" but a revolution without brutality towards the ex-rulers is a revolution not worth having.
> Also, I'd like to draw your attention to the fact that the document clearly states that this is the overthrow of the state through means of _violent_ revolution. If you want to make a step-by-step guide to non-violent, non-brutal methods of overthrowing the state, go ahead, I figure it might look something like this:



*Neccesary* violence isn't brutal, it's necessary.  Note that I didn't say "no violence", I merely stated that "brutally murder" shows your _bourgeois_ origins.  Who else but a member of the _bougeoisie_ would suggest that the necessary liquidation of the royal family was "brutal murder"?
Perhaps I've been too soft on you, comrade.  perhaps you need to spend some time in the classroom at the Clacton-on-Sea Peoples' Holiday Resort.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 30, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> We should start a "V for Vienetta" campaign, complete with masks that look like a Vienetta.



DotCommunist would feel very put out and got at.


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 30, 2013)

Just claiming the 2,000th post.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 30, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> We should start a "V for Vienetta" campaign, complete with masks that look like a Vienetta.


Actual LOL at this. Brilliant


----------



## SpineyNorman (Dec 30, 2013)

BigTom said:


> I could accept "brutally liquidate" but a revolution without brutality towards the ex-rulers is a revolution not worth having.
> Also, I'd like to draw your attention to the fact that the document clearly states that this is the overthrow of the state through means of _violent_ revolution. If you want to make a step-by-step guide to non-violent, non-brutal methods of overthrowing the state, go ahead, I figure it might look something like this:



In the spirit of Chuckle-brothersian to me, to you moral economy I've robbed both of those and stuck them on facebook. Top work


----------



## SpineyNorman (Dec 30, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> *Neccesary* violence isn't brutal, it's necessary.  Note that I didn't say "no violence", I merely stated that "brutally murder" shows your _bourgeois_ origins.  Who else but a member of the _bougeoisie_ would suggest that the necessary liquidation of the royal family was "brutal murder"?
> Perhaps I've been too soft on you, comrade.  perhaps you need to spend some time in the classroom at the Clacton-on-Sea Peoples' Holiday Resort.



The SP really do hold the national conference there lol


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Dec 30, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> The SP really do hold the national conference there lol



A step up from the SP conference I was at which took place in January in Skegness. Bleak doesn't begin to describe it.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 30, 2013)

*PROLETARIAN DEMOCRACY:*

Destroying effete embourgeoisement one seaside town at a time - crushing feeble Frinton between the Workers' Hammer of Walton-on-the-Naze and the Peasants' Sickle of Clacton-on-Sea - Rise up ye beach hut users! Smash the anti-pub and chip shop byelaws! Penny arcades under soviet control! For autonomous piers and self-managed promenades!


----------



## SpineyNorman (Dec 30, 2013)

Nigel Irritable said:


> A step up from the SP conference I was at which took place in January in Skegness. Bleak doesn't begin to describe it.



I quite like it down there - it's like the seaside used to be when I was a kid. And the room sharing means that for a couple of nights every year I get to torture members of my branch with my guinness fueled flatulence


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Dec 30, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> I quite like it down there - it's like the seaside used to be when I was a kid. And the room sharing means that for a couple of nights every year I get to torture members of my branch with my guinness fueled flatulence



Over here its almost always been held in some community centre or the like in some dismal town in the midlands. But thanks to the economic apocalypse putting a swathe of the hotel industry into NAMA, actually moderately swanky hotels will do a deal to host the whole thing on an off-season weekend, at a rate that's competitive with a community centre and a bunch of B&Bs. Still in terrible towns mind you.


----------



## BigTom (Dec 31, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> We should start a "V for Vienetta" campaign, complete with masks that look like a Vienetta.



?


----------



## brogdale (Dec 31, 2013)

BigTom said:


> My only concern with that photo is the hetero-centricity of it all, really I haven't addressed how LGBTQQIAA people might feel oppressed by not being represented in the image of the family there, If only the parents of the family had been of the same gender then we could have hit perfection, although the setting itself is perhaps not exactly right, and the food being consumed may not be PFWC enough for PD. However the almost mind-boggling multi-ethnicity of the family represented is ideal and a true representation of modern Britain. Just needs a child of african descent to complete the set. I mean, to fully represent the wonderful diversity of ethnic and cultural origins in modern Britain which makes our country so special. Not that we're any more or less special than anywhere else in the world mind, that is the way fascists think.
> Still after I settled on that picture (which was amongst the first images on google images), I checked my hetero privilege so I think it's ok right? It's not like I rejected images of non-standard families to choose this one, at least not consciously.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 31, 2013)

BigTom said:


> ?


I was thinking more lengthways, so it looks more like a guy fawkes mask.


----------



## Libertad (Dec 31, 2013)

BigTom said:


> ?



Nicely done Cmbbe. Viennetta has two "N"s though.


----------



## BigTom (Dec 31, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> I was thinking more lengthways, so it looks more like a guy fawkes mask.



I'm not sure my photoshopping + lack of attention span really does your vision justice tbh


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 31, 2013)

BigTom said:


> I'm not sure my photoshopping + lack of attention span really does your vision justice tbh



Beautiful


----------



## Libertad (Dec 31, 2013)

The addition of the ice cream smudge under the arm of ProleDem worker is a touch of genius BigTom .


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 31, 2013)

BigTom said:


> I'm not sure my photoshopping + lack of attention span really does your vision justice tbh


Amazeballs comrade, amazeballs


----------



## rekil (Dec 31, 2013)

"Give Capitalism Its Just Desserts!" 

/shitpun


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 31, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> DotCommunist would feel very put out and got at.



It means nothing to meee....viennetta!!!


----------



## rekil (Dec 31, 2013)

Viennetta from the side looks a like a row of hoodied youth holding hands aloft.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 31, 2013)

BigTom said:


> I'm not sure my photoshopping + lack of attention span really does your vision justice tbh



Coming soon:

*Laurie Penny* ‏@PennyRed
V For Viennetta I am in you #WallsNotBars


----------



## Libertad (Dec 31, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> Coming soon:
> 
> *Laurie Penny* ‏@PennyRed
> V For Viennetta I am in you #WallsNotBars



I see what you did there.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 31, 2013)

BARRS


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 31, 2013)

Libertad said:


> I see what you did there.


*Coming soon:*

_I SCREAM - Adventures In Frozen Pudding-Fuelled Intersectionalism_

An e-anthology from Zer0 Books
Featuring EXCLUSIVE essays from Laurie Penny, Zoe Stavri, that American paedo, the less well-known Novara dude, the one who didn't like getting Storified by Helen Lewis-Hasteley, somebody you've never heard of who's apparently a CiF regular, and a bunch of other self-facilitating media stormtroopers of the future...
Includes ‘It's All Licking Off Now’ - foreword by Sir Paul Mason MBE


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 31, 2013)

has legs. Maybe 'stormtropers'?

bannanas splits- the knickerbocker inglorious of twitter meltdowns. Feast your eyes one people drifting Ice Poles apart and FLAKING out


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 31, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> Maybe 'stormtropers'?



*LIKE*


----------



## Libertad (Dec 31, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> BARRS



You crossed the Rubicon there.


----------



## rekil (Dec 31, 2013)

Proletarian Democracy 'After Dinner Agitation Platoon' rank and organizational tree.



Cake Slice = Leader
Forks = Povs


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 31, 2013)

no spork cadres


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 1, 2014)

{{{{{sporks}}}}}


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jan 1, 2014)

We need an intersectional analysis of the spork - there is clearly something about the patriarchal, capitalist, heteronormative society in which we live that forces us to value the spoon more highly than we do the fork, hence the first letters are taken from the former, while the latter is a mere footnote in the spoon/fork linguistic synthesis. We should begin a fork rights campaign, the first task of which is to get the word 'foon' into the dictionary. We could probably do a twitter hashtag campaign.

#foon #forkrights


----------



## agricola (Jan 1, 2014)

SpineyNorman said:


> We need an intersectional analysis of the spork - there is clearly something about the patriarchal, capitalist, heteronormative society in which we live that forces us to value the spoon more highly than we do the fork, hence the first letters are taken from the former, while the latter is a mere footnote in the spoon/fork linguistic synthesis. We should begin a fork rights campaign, the first task of which is to get the word 'foon' into the dictionary. We could probably do a twitter hashtag campaign.
> 
> #foon #forkrights



fork right, fork rights!


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jan 1, 2014)

copliker said:


> Proletarian Democracy 'After Dinner Agitation Platoon' rank and organizational tree.
> 
> View attachment 45808
> 
> ...



More proof of the oppression forks suffer under - the cake slice is clearly part of the spoon family and so takes its place as the leader in this hierarchical cutlerian society. The fork is condemned to a life of poverty, exploitation and oppression.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jan 1, 2014)

agricola said:


> fork right, fork rights!



let's be forthright in demanding fork rights!

#foon


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 1, 2014)

Fork handles!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 1, 2014)

equationgirl said:


> {{{{{sporks}}}}}





SpineyNorman said:


> agricola said:
> 
> 
> > fork right, fork rights!
> ...



A SPLAYD ON BOTH YOUR HOUSES


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 1, 2014)

It was an issue raised during the AGM of the Chucklist Drive as to wether the spork undermined the essential message of 'to me, to you'
Younger members expressed dismay and anger at the idea of an invalid spork- comrades the spork may display moaist utility of usage but that does not mean we cannot extend the spork? For was it not Marx himself who said 'I've got egg in my beard' and surely he would not have had egg in his beard if there had been a spork available.

the fluidity of cutlery is a mere indication of the fluidity of class relations. We shall win! with knives, sporks and yes even chopsticks once I work out how to use them. And we shall chuckle.

-Turning Japanese I really think so!

_The Vapors_


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## butchersapron (Jan 2, 2014)

That's just shit.


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Jan 2, 2014)

A member of Workers Power just posted on Facebook that he saw a UFO today!!!!


----------



## rekil (Jan 2, 2014)

Nigel Irritable said:


> A member of Workers Power just posted on Facebook that he saw a UFO today!!!!


Last night I dreamt that Newsweek claimed on its cover to have a Posadas related article (on page 74), so I flicked to it but it turned out to be nonsense about hi-tech cars.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 2, 2014)

Nigel Irritable said:


> A member of Workers Power just posted on Facebook that he saw a UFO today!!!!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 2, 2014)

brogdale said:


>



Is that where Derek Smalls led Spinal Tap during their brief sojourn through jazz fusion?


----------



## barney_pig (Jan 2, 2014)

Spork as a term is inheritanly racism and ethnocentric. Just consider the word: SPO-rk. Undermining the  utilitarian and spiky proletarian fork in favour of the effete and soi disant dilettantism of the spoon. Instead we, as embodiments of the proletarian spirit (Thankyou, cmbbe Rhetta), embrace the FOR-n. Not simply a rejection of all that is failing in the world crisis of capitalist cutlery, but also a act of symbolic solidarity with the toiling masses of the world. (Forn\ foreign)


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 3, 2014)

barney_pig said:


> Spork as a term is inheritanly racism and ethnocentric. Just consider the word: SPO-rk. Undermining the  utilitarian and spiky proletarian fork in favour of the effete and soi disant dilettantism of the spoon. Instead we, as embodiments of the proletarian spirit (Thankyou, cmbbe Rhetta), embrace the FOR-n. Not simply a rejection of all that is failing in the world crisis of capitalist cutlery, but also a act of symbolic solidarity with the toiling masses of the world. (Forn\ foreign)



"Spork" is also inherently sexist and anti-feminist, objectifying as it does the protruding tines of the spork, and leaving barely acknowledged the utility of the bowl.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 3, 2014)

I feel a split brewing


----------



## rekil (Jan 3, 2014)

PD should abandon the fetishisation of petty local struggles and look exclusively eastward, to China, which is not only host to a vast militant (but misguided) industrial working class and as far as we are aware, a hitherto untapped seam of potential Workers Girder readership, crucially it is also the home of the chopstick - True Cutlery.


----------



## JimW (Jan 4, 2014)

Though the controversial cutlery has come in useful for our broad front with the unwitting liberals, Spork and Beans. They'll still be chuckling about the name in the camps after liberation.


----------



## rekil (Jan 5, 2014)

PD hammer squad get-up will be modelled on that of the foreign legion's pioneers, beards and all, (yes even for comrades who identify as female)


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 5, 2014)

I have a fake beard around here somewhere copliker - couldn't have my Chartered Engineer Professional Review without it!


----------



## rekil (Jan 6, 2014)

http://www.thelocal.de/20140106/police-attacks-spark-clampdown-in-hamburg


> Police have turned a large section of Hamburg, including the centre of the city’s nightlife area, into a restricted zone in the wake of attacks on officers and violent protests.
> 
> The so-called “Gefahrengebiet” gives officers extra powers to stop, search and ban people from the area and covers the red light district of the Reeperbahn, the Old Town, St Pauli and Altona Nord.


PD need to fly in a #solidarity column asap. It's just my 8 months pregnant friend holding the line atm.


----------



## rekil (Jan 12, 2014)

Victory?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 14, 2014)

This is real:

CourtNewsUK
@CourtNewsUK
One of the Chuckle Brothers disrupted DLT as he groped a worker at Crawley Theatre, court hears


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 14, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> This is real:
> 
> CourtNewsUK
> @CourtNewsUK
> One of the Chuckle Brothers disrupted DLT as he groped a worker at Crawley Theatre, court hears


To me, to Yewtree


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 14, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> To me, to Yewtree


Ooh, you bastard.


----------



## BigTom (Jan 15, 2014)

stuff_it  It seems we have a comrade posting on b3ta:

http://s2.b3ta.com/host/creative/94167/1387586240/vendettaVIENNETTA.jpg


----------



## rekil (Jan 15, 2014)

To all who will be engaging in the New Statesman occupation - May this pic of Joe Higgins serve as a sobering reminder that there is a tiny but not insignificant chance that things might get silly. Last chance to back out, nearly.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jan 15, 2014)

I know this is in really bad taste, but the position he's being held in reminds me of marker pen drawings we used to get in the bogs at school, usually with the caption 'your mum'.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jan 15, 2014)

A massive hairy gash scrawled in black marker


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 16, 2014)

I think we have another below-ground high profile PD supporter:



> *Dr Christian JessenVerified account* ‏@*DoctorChristian*
> How u know you've won a twitter battle: 1) they say 'u wouldn't understand' 2) they hurl abuse 3) they use the phrase 'check your privilege'
> 
> 6:23 PM - 16 Jan 2014



https://twitter.com/DoctorChristian/status/423883197064425472


----------



## J Ed (Jan 16, 2014)

Here he is on a reconnaissance mission...


----------



## rekil (Jan 16, 2014)

Chuckle Theory's ineluctable amble continues apace. 



> Thirty-four US Air Force officers entrusted with the world’s deadliest weapons have been removed from launch duty for allegedly cheating or tolerating cheating by others on routine proficiency tests.
> 
> The announcement is another stunning setback for a nuclear missile force already beset by missteps and leadership lapses.
> 
> The cheating scandal is the latest in a series of air force nuclear gaffes documented in recent months, including deliberate breaches of safety rules, failures of inspections, breakdowns in training and evidence that the men and women who operate the missiles from underground command posts are suffering burnout.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 16, 2014)

J Ed said:


> Here he is on a reconnaissance mission...



That enormous wristwatch is packed with C4


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> That enormous wristwatch is packed with C4


i know they used to be considered edgy, but these days? no better than bbc3


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 16, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> That enormous wristwatch is packed with C4




he looks a bit like a poundshop Daniel Craig there


----------



## rekil (Jan 16, 2014)

I had to resize that pic of Joe, his poohole seems to follow you about the room.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jan 18, 2014)

I think PD needs to have a serious debate on the topic of safe spaces. In particular, I think the most immediate tasks are to theorise ways in which we can make workers bomb factories and barricades into safe spaces, especially during the revolution/insurrection, as getting shot at, fallout, radiation and the threat of assassination are problematic as they may make womyn and POCs feel unsafe.

I think this may be a job for frogwoman .


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 18, 2014)

SpineyNorman said:


> I think PD needs to have a serious debate on the topic of safe spaces. In particular, I think the most immediate tasks are to theorise ways in which we can make workers bomb factories and barricades into safe spaces, especially during the revolution/insurrection, as getting shot at, fallout, radiation and the threat of assassination are problematic as they may make womyn and POCs feel unsafe.
> 
> I think this may be a job for frogwoman .



Don't you mean frogwomyn


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 18, 2014)

SpineyNorman said:


> I think PD needs to have a serious debate on the topic of safe spaces. In particular, I think the most immediate tasks are to theorise ways in which we can make workers bomb factories and barricades into safe spaces, especially during the revolution/insurrection, as getting shot at, fallout, radiation and the threat of assassination are problematic as they may make womyn and POCs feel unsafe.
> 
> I think this may be a job for frogwoman .



Proletarian Democracy safe spaces policy

First of all each stage of the workers bomb production process (actually the workers bomb should be renamed the people's bomb because 'workers' may be alienating to those of our allies who don't have a job) should be decided by a consensus decision process. It will no !longer be acceptable for one privileged middle aged man to make a unilateral decision on the part of the group over the language to be used in descriptions of the plutonium fuel rods (and 'rods' with its macho connotations should be renamed 'poles' in all future PD publications to symbolize our openness to the pole dancing profession). 

At every stage of the production process of the bomb care should be taken to ensure a safe and intersectional space. For example bomb blasts should no longer be assumed to be 'dangerous' with its patronizing connotations of keeping weaker members of Proletarian Democracy out of the way, the whole concept of health and safety was born out of a colonial desire to protect the so-called weaker members and as such must be discarded. Women especially must learn to embrace danger, throw away their constraining protective suits and learn to stop worrying and love the bomb!


----------



## Greebo (Jan 18, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> Don't you mean frogwomyn


FYI that's frogwombyn.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 18, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> Proletarian Democracy safe spaces policy
> 
> First of all each stage of the workers bomb production process (actually the workers bomb should be renamed the people's bomb because 'workers' may be alienating to those of our allies who don't have a job) should be decided by a consensus decision process. It will no !longer be acceptable for one privileged middle aged man to make a unilateral decision on the part of the group over the language to be used in descriptions of the plutonium fuel rods (and 'rods' with its macho connotations should be renamed 'poles' in all future PD publications to symbolize our openness to the pole dancing profession).
> 
> At every stage of the production process of the bomb care should be taken to ensure a safe and intersectional space. For example bomb blasts should no longer be assumed to be 'dangerous' with its patronizing connotations of keeping weaker members of Proletarian Democracy out of the way, the whole concept of health and safety was born out of a colonial desire to protect the so-called weaker members and as such must be discarded. Women especially must learn to embrace danger, throw away their constraining protective suits and learn to stop worrying and love the bomb!


Might I recommend renaming "rods" as "batons", poles is reminiscent of pole dancing.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 18, 2014)

stuff_it said:


> Might I recommend renaming "rods" as "batons", poles is reminiscent of pole dancing.


but we have  openness to the pole dancing profession


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 18, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> but we have  openness to the pole dancing profession


Ah, but batons is a French word, and afaik there are more French speakers in the world than there are pole dancers.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 18, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> Proletarian Democracy safe spaces policy
> 
> It will no !longer be acceptable for one privileged middle aged man to make a unilateral decision on the part of the group over the language to be used in descriptions of the plutonium fuel rods (and 'rods' with its macho connotations should be renamed 'poles' in all future PD publications to symbolize our openness to the pole dancing profession).



This would appear to be an excellent start to our work on the PD SSP, but....having been contacted by comrades from the Międzynarodowa Socjalno-Rewolucyjna Partia, I feel bound to express their dismay at the suggestion that rods be re-named as 'poles'. The noises coming out of Vilna seem to favour _*staff*_ or _*baton *_as alternatives. Though the latter does sound dangerously like the sort of (class) weapon favoured by the dogs of the bosses to oppress us. Surely this discussion requires some sort of special conference to select the PD SSP(People's etymology) sub-committee? (Henceforth known as the _*"PD SSP PE SC"*_)


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 18, 2014)

brogdale said:


> This would appear to be an excellent start to our work on the PD SSP, but....having been contacted by comrades from the Międzynarodowa Socjalno-Rewolucyjna Partia, I feel bound to express their dismay at the suggestion that rods be re-named as 'poles'. The noises coming out of Vilna seem to favour _*staff*_ or _*baton *_as alternatives. Though the latter does sound dangerously like the sort of (class) weapon favoured by the dogs of the bosses to oppress us. Surely this discussion requires some sort of special conference to select the PD SSP(People's etymology) sub-committee? (Henceforth known as the _*"PD SSP PE SC"*_)


The former sounds dangerously closely related to the subjugation of the proletariat.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 18, 2014)

stuff_it said:


> The former sounds dangerously closely related to the subjugation of the proletariat.


 A good point, well made comrade. I will propose that you be made a candidate for the PD SSP PE SC elections.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jan 18, 2014)

stuff_it said:


> Ah, but batons is a French word, and afaik there are more French speakers in the world than there are pole dancers.



We should call them spears to make them more accessible to the backward populations in the majority world.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 18, 2014)

spears of destiny


----------



## J Ed (Jan 18, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> Proletarian Democracy safe spaces policy
> 
> First of all each stage of the workers bomb production process (actually the workers bomb should be renamed the people's bomb because 'workers' may be alienating to those of our allies who don't have a job) should be decided by a consensus decision process. It will no !longer be acceptable for one privileged middle aged man to make a unilateral decision on the part of the group over the language to be used in descriptions of the plutonium fuel rods (and 'rods' with its macho connotations should be renamed 'poles' in all future PD publications to symbolize our openness to the pole dancing profession).
> 
> At every stage of the production process of the bomb care should be taken to ensure a safe and intersectional space. For example bomb blasts should no longer be assumed to be 'dangerous' with its patronizing connotations of keeping weaker members of Proletarian Democracy out of the way, the whole concept of health and safety was born out of a colonial desire to protect the so-called weaker members and as such must be discarded. Women especially must learn to embrace danger, throw away their constraining protective suits and learn to stop worrying and love the bomb!



Has PD considered ensuring that the aesthetics of its nuclear arsenal are compatible with intersectionality? In your propaganda the workers' bomb is depicted in a phallic shape, as I'm sure you are aware there is a real danger that this phallic shape will cause mutually assured destruction to be a very triggering experience for many. I am deeply concerned that PD remains uncommitted to the idea of the apocalypse as a global safe space.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 18, 2014)

SpineyNorman said:


> We should call them spears to make them more accessible to the backward populations in the majority world.



Yes to fraternal development assistance via the accessible transfer of the people's technology, but "backward" populations? Surely not comrade? Why would we use the language of the imperialist dogs?

Is this something the re-education committee need to be made aware of?


----------



## seventh bullet (Jan 18, 2014)

Oh dear.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 18, 2014)

*books SpineyNorman a place at the re-education summer school *


----------



## seventh bullet (Jan 18, 2014)

Khrushchevite revisionist assumptions of the superiority of those who possess nuclear weapons for the purpose of carving up the world to share with US imperialism, or a reiteration of the power found in the national liberation struggles of the progressive peoples who populate the countryside of the world?  The spiritual atom bomb...


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jan 18, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Yes to fraternal development assistance via the accessible transfer of the people's technology, but "backward" populations? Surely not comrade? Why would we use the language of the imperialist dogs?
> 
> Is this something the re-education committee need to be made aware of?



Yes, backward. The idiocy of rural life comrade


----------



## brogdale (Jan 18, 2014)

SpineyNorman said:


> Yes, backward. The idiocy of rural life comrade



The _*PD SSP PE SC* _will consider this matter at their next workshop on _*mistranslations in the works of Marx*_. 



> _To a 19thC greek scholar the word *"Idiotismus"* would still have retained the original Greek meaning of forms based on the word idiotes: a private person, withdrawn from public (communal) concerns, apolitical in the original sense of *isolation* from the larger community._


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jan 18, 2014)

brogdale said:


> The _*PD SSP PE SC* _will consider this matter at their next workshop on _*mistranslations in the works of Marx*_.



Sounds like a form of bourgeois individualism - a disgusting slur to throw at our more backward comrades and one I'm confident Marx would never have made!


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 19, 2014)

SpineyNorman said:


> We should call them spears to make them more accessible to the backward populations in the majority world.


Would "members" make it sound too exclusive?


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jan 19, 2014)

stuff_it said:


> Would "members" make it sound too exclusive?



That's the patriarchy - the term member is associated with male member. Spear is, scientifically, the only appropriate term.


----------



## BigTom (Jan 19, 2014)

PD workplace signage up to support new SSP:





Will help all comrades keep a track on oppression in the workplace. Of course we have the potential for a split coming with one side saying that the aim should be to keep the sign to zero days since privilege checked as we all need to check our privilege at all times in case there is a new spoke of oppression we hadn't seen before that we are privileged on. On the other side there are those who think we can create a truly safe space in our workplace with no oppression occurring and therefore no need for privilege to be checked whilst at work.
Personally I am with the latter group, though I do not believe that it is possible to prevent all oppression within capitalism, even in a horizontally organised workers communist co-operative like we have, but it is what we aim for, and we should celebrate.


----------



## rekil (Jan 19, 2014)

seventh bullet said:


> Khrushchevite revisionist assumptions of the superiority of those who possess nuclear weapons for the purpose of carving up the world to share with US imperialism, or a reiteration of the power found in the national liberation struggles of the progressive peoples who populate the countryside of the world?  The spiritual atom bomb...


The development and maintenance of a homemade nuclear arsenal to the exclusion of all other considerations and programs even while still constrained by the ugg boots of US-Sino capitalism should at the very least afford us "the freedom to achieve freedom, then a bit more, then maybe...who knows?" as Michael Collins put it.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 19, 2014)

SpineyNorman said:


> Sounds like a form of bourgeois individualism - a disgusting slur to throw at our more backward comrades and one I'm confident Marx would never have made!



"More backward comrades", comrade? 
It seems that this _bourgeois_ language is infectious. Our more poorly-educated comrades* will be glad to know that you're spending July and August at the Clacton-on-Sea Re-education Holiday Village.

*History shows us that poorly-educated comrades, after all, have been failed by the system, rather than because they are "backward".


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 19, 2014)

stuff_it said:


> Would "members" make it sound too exclusive?



And phallocentric, comrade.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 19, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> Our more poorly-educated comrades* will be glad to know that you're spending July and August at _*the Clacton-on-Sea Re-education Holiday Village*_.





Bleak out there in the far east...


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 19, 2014)

BigTom said:


> PD workplace signage up to support new SSP:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think that in order that we don't jump ahead of the class on this one we should put forward a motion at the next TUC conference for local branches to draw up a privilege checklist enlisting the help of the HR department at all our comrades workplaces. Obviously once the checklist has been filled out we can send the HR department to the reeducation village but for the time being, a transitional approach is necessary since consciousness is lagging behind objective events.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 19, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Bleak out there in the far east...



Hmm, they appear to have spruced it up. 
Is Comrade Mainwaring's mausoleum completed yet?


----------



## brogdale (Jan 19, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> I think that in order that we don't jump ahead of the class on this one we should put forward a motion at the next TUC conference for local branches to draw up a privilege checklist enlisting the help of the HR department at all our comrades workplaces. Obviously once the checklist has been filled out we can send the HR department to the reeducation village but for the time being, a transitional approach is necessary since consciousness is lagging behind objective events.



It does look like the Clacton complex might well require some expansion in the near future. Incidentally, do comrades intend the SSP to cover the re-education camp?


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jan 19, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> "More backward comrades", comrade?
> It seems that this _bourgeois_ language is infectious. Our more poorly-educated comrades* will be glad to know that you're spending July and August at the Clacton-on-Sea Re-education Holiday Village.
> 
> *History shows us that poorly-educated comrades, after all, have been failed by the system, rather than because they are "backward".


More weasely unscientific post-modern liberal moralism comrade. Regardless of the causes of their backwardness, these comrades are indisputably drawn from the most backward populations on earth. Their backward, superstitious false consciousness renders the leadership of an industrial worker-vanguard, led by operatives in nuclear facilities, essential for their liberation


----------



## rekil (Jan 19, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> Hmm, they appear to have spruced it up.
> Is Comrade Mainwaring's mausoleum completed yet?


We'll just use Chuka Umunna's Ibiza pad.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 30, 2014)

Proletarian Democracy and Anti Pacifist Action joint statement on Usama Hasan and the SWP

Comrades,

Proletarian Democracy applaud the SWP's stance of solidarity against the pacifist anti-worker running dog Usama Husan and his lack of condemnation for the Jesus and Mo cartoon. Such a shameful display of non confrontational sentiment can only delay the inevitable countdown towards the detonation of the Worker's Bomb. Despite their Cliffite deviations the SWP have proved themselves more genuine Marxists than many on the so-called 'left' such as the Provisional Committee for the Bright Dawn of Proletarian Democracy, the IWBA, and many former comrades who have through backwardness and never fully understanding our Marxist programme, departed from our ranks and found themselves becoming sects on the fringes of the labour movement.

We applaud the SWP's stance. however, we as Posadists committed to the detonation of our bomb must go further. We take this opportunity now to announce a solidarity demo with the Christian Union at Bristol Union against the Archbishop of Canterbury after he said that maybe it might not be such a bad idea for women to be bishops. And we are corresponding with the Israel Society at Doncaster University who have asked us to stand with us in solidarity with them against Rabbi Sternberg and his failure to condemn another rabbi and his pacifist message that sometimes the Palestinians may not be so bad after all. The Burmese branch of Proletarian Democracy is organizing a solidarity demonstration with oppressed workers furious at their local monks not being sufficiently enraged about jokes about the Buddha.

such actions prove that we, Proletarian Democracy, go further than the SWP. Through our support of militant religious activists we are building a bottom up network against pacifism which will put our party in the forefront of the struggle for total nuclear annihilation and the rebuilding of a new socialist world!


----------



## J Ed (Jan 30, 2014)

The class eagerly awaits a PD intervention on behalf of the 'F'LDS brethren who are struggling to overturn the cruel oppression of their sacred practice of polygamy by 'moderate' Mormons. Marry one, two, three... many wives!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 30, 2014)

it is notable that amongst chucklism there has been insufficient room for the laughing buddha. Once again we distance ourselves from the foolishness of 'face' book, a petite bourgoisie time-wasting organ that attributes quotes almost at random- but it should be accepted that a certain level of facebook entryism is acceptable so long as comrades do not discuss where the tea money for last weeks meeting went. Clear cold tap water is enough for the proleteriat and is enough for the voice thereof. Soon this water will be heavy. We fist bump with our persian bredrins here.

Some amongst us may wonder at this support, but are we not united in condemnation of the failed moaists and thier domination of tibet? To me. To you. Is this girder real or a metaphor?

Cmrds from the vedge wedge have seen fit to produce a pamphlet 'Barry and the Buddha' extolling once more the virtues of self denial through lols and no meat. Despite strident calls for a purge I must urge calm. There is room on this starcraft earth for all.

Consider: nitroglycerine requires a smart tap to ignite- the agitation of the molecules is an expanding pressure wave that consumes all materiel. Thus high explosive. How much higher then our purpose! In the irradiated desert to come there will be many wild eyed prophets and tollers of bells. 

The betrayers of the fourth international known as 'firebox' collapsed in igonimy and shame. Our fire box is as pandora's. 

_Take the flame inside you, burn and burn below-_ Wicker Man


----------



## barney_pig (Feb 1, 2014)

The intersectional working committees of Proletarian Democracy are constantly striving to  identify new and exciting forms of oppression which can be applied to a proletarian milieu hungry to assault new privilege.
	 Sometimes candidate combabes are too imbued with residual privilege to recognise the depth of oppressions afflicting them; this is where the highly trained councillors of the our Privilege Quotient hotline are essential! 
Marxplaining, the ability to explain any and all issues through the random application of unconnected quotes from the works of Marx and Engels, has been crudely applied by soi disant anti party elements for decades, but now under the guidance of our Eternal Dear Leader Barry Mainwairing, whose development of the 'Double Diamond' of Marxism- Posadism: Dialectical Dianetics has open up an new world of oppression and new vistas for liberation.
With close cooperation with their councillor, a candidate combabe completes our detailed questionnaire. Then through advanced proletarian mathematic process a Privilege Quotient fraction is derived, uniquely customed to the combabe.
 Privilege over oppression is then converted through the application of DD into oppression over privilege reversing the equation in a mirror of the liberation of the oppressed masses through thermonuclear conflagration.
	 Of course as any true follower of the narrow path to proletarian liberation will recognise, there can be no true liberation without mass extermination. 
 What is gained for the potential recruit is a greater understanding of their oppression, and the opportunity to progress further through the ladder of multitudinous positionalism.

 There have been rumblings amongst our enemies, whose betrayal of the class has been noted and documented and WILL BE AVENGED! That potential combabes are asked to make a, modest, financial contribution toward this valuable liberationary work. But we ask you, is not the path to intersectional self awareness is beyond monetary value?


----------



## rekil (Feb 1, 2014)

barney_pig said:


> Sometimes candidate combabes are too imbued with residual privilege to recognise the depth of oppressions afflicting them; this is where the highly trained councillors of the our Privilege Quotient hotline are essential!




A highly trained councillor of the Privilege Quotient hotline yesterday, first day on the job.


----------



## rekil (Feb 1, 2014)

http://proletariandemocracy.wordpress.com/2014/02/01/pds-privilege-quotient-hotline-launched/


----------



## rekil (Feb 10, 2014)

PD saying what everybody is thinking.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Feb 10, 2014)

Smash HS2, surely?


----------



## rekil (Feb 10, 2014)

Dr. Furface said:


> Smash HS2, surely?


Trains aren't made of water yet. Except steam trains sort of.


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 10, 2014)

Comrades, I want to take issue with the undisciplined and un-marxist attitude of the the so called 'flood faction'. Recently their degeneration has taken effect to such a degree that it by right, surely, surely places them outside the ranks of our organization. They have been organizing demonstrations in favour of the floods, accusing comrades who oppose the deluges of water into working class homes of being homophobic and opposed to immigration! Their spurious argumentvwhich breaks the discipline of democratic centralism, making a mockery of it, is that as UKIP oppose the floods and link them to homophobic councillors rantings, so anyone who stands in solidarity with the the working class against its watery foe must be a homophobe! 

Comrades, the inundation of identity politics across the threshold of the labour movement has gone far enough! 

I wholeheartedly applaud comrade coplikers intervention. As Marxists the only flood we will accept is the flood of urine from the bourgeoisie as they collectively piss themselves in front of the wrath of the workers and the only water we will accept is their watery tears as they are put up against the wall!


----------



## The Pale King (Feb 10, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> Comrades, I want to take issue with the undisciplined and un-marxist attitude of the the so called 'flood faction'. Recently their degeneration has taken effect to such a degree that it by right, surely, surely places them outside the ranks of our organization. They have been organizing demonstrations in favour of the floods, accusing comrades who oppose the deluges of water into working class homes of being homophobic and opposed to immigration! Their spurious argumentvwhich breaks the discipline of democratic centralism, making a mockery of it, is that as UKIP oppose the floods and link them to homophobic councillors rantings, so anyone who stands in solidarity with the the working class against its watery foe must be a homophobe!
> 
> Comrades, the inundation of identity politics across the threshold of the labour movement has gone far enough!
> 
> ...


----------



## Buckaroo (Feb 10, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> Comrades, I want to take issue with the undisciplined and un-marxist attitude of the the so called 'flood faction'. Recently their degeneration has taken effect to such a degree that it by right, surely, surely places them outside the ranks of our organization. They have been organizing demonstrations in favour of the floods, accusing comrades who oppose the deluges of water into working class homes of being homophobic and opposed to immigration! Their spurious argumentvwhich breaks the discipline of democratic centralism, making a mockery of it, is that as UKIP oppose the floods and link them to homophobic councillors rantings, so anyone who stands in solidarity with the the working class against its watery foe must be a homophobe!
> 
> Comrades, the inundation of identity politics across the threshold of the labour movement has gone far enough!
> 
> I wholeheartedly applaud comrade coplikers intervention. As Marxists the only flood we will accept is the flood of urine from the bourgeoisie as they collectively piss themselves in front of the wrath of the workers and the only water we will accept is their watery tears as they are put up against the wall!



*claps hands enthusiastically*

Yes comrade, a piss Tsunami which will destroy the sand bag walls of privilege.


----------



## BigTom (Feb 10, 2014)

copliker said:


> Trains aren't made of water yet. Except steam trains sort of.



Comrade, steam trains are a wonderful practical expression of smash H20 theory - by applying revolutionary justice to the water, we create the steam that drives the mighty engine that carries goods and people to their destinations. Some of those goods may be used to build the workers' bomb. Some of those people may be working on it. Some will be counter-revolutionary scum of course, in the pre-enlightened times. I think that in fact rather than a call to smash HS2, we should be calling for a new HS2 - Hot Steam 2 - with steam powered trains once more roaming the land applying revolutionary justice to H20 and progressing the revolution along with it!
Bonus with this is that we could also spread our word to the trainspotters, who are harder to reach through traditional organising methods.

(I don't really have any idea how steam engines work tbh, but I'm sure it must involve boiling water to make steam to drive turbines/pistons)


----------



## rekil (Feb 13, 2014)

An example to us all. (or reckless infantile adventurism?)

http://www.herald.ie/news/courts/drunk-fined-for-dancing-on-car-roofs-30007209.html



> A DRUNKEN man who danced on the roofs of cars while "trying to get a street party going like in the 1970s" has been given a suspended sentence.
> 
> Paco Hayes (44) caused €400 worth of damage to the two cars outside a fast food restaurant, where staff had to call gardai when he refused to come down.
> 
> ...


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## rekil (Feb 18, 2014)

A wheezing Richard Dawkins is the latest to try to clamber onto the Posadist bandwagon.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 19, 2014)

because vast travel has never been motivated by religious conviction before.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Feb 19, 2014)

I think the argument is that if they're capable of traveling those vast distances they must have developed so much intellectually that they would be far to rational to believe in anything supernatural. Not sure I agree mind you.

All he really needs to add is that the technology needed to travel must have been developed under a social system far superior to capitalism so they must be communists and we'd have a posho posadist lib dem with a weird obsession with religion.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 19, 2014)

that is the argument. Tell it to the jesuits, tell it to the polynesians, tell it to the childrens crusade. If you built a star ark full of suspended animation caskets and told the people with missionary fervour that they must bring the light of god to our green and many tentacled brethren in christ, they would go.


----------



## BigTom (Feb 19, 2014)

Personally I think that any species that has developed inter galactic travel would be so advanced that they would appear to us as God(s), so even if they themselves were atheists, they would to us prove the existence of God.
Stick that in your pipe and smoke it Mr Dawkins!


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 19, 2014)

BigTom said:


> Personally I think that any species that has developed inter galactic travel would be so advanced that they would appear to us as God(s), so even if they themselves were atheists, they would to us prove the existence of God.
> Stick that in your pipe and smoke it Mr Dawkins!


Or would we be cargo?


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 19, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Or would we be cargo?



Or fuel, perhaps?


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 19, 2014)

BigTom said:


> Personally I think that any species that has developed inter galactic travel would be so advanced that they would appear to us as God(s), so even if they themselves were atheists, they would to us prove the existence of God.
> Stick that in your pipe and smoke it Mr Dawkins!



thats Arthur deffo not a nonce C Clarke 'Any sufficiently advanced technology would be indistinguishable from magic'


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 19, 2014)

Idris2002 said:


> Or fuel, perhaps?




I've considered grafting whale brains onto huge slow moving cetacean style robots that harvest HE3 from the troposphere of Jupiter while singing endless groaning shanties about the beauty of the universe. Compared to that the fuel from a human carcass is as nothing. NOTHING.

Had toscrap it in the end, the cost/benefit analysis didn't work out.


----------



## Yata (Feb 19, 2014)

with the shit we put in our bodies we'll be the marmite of the galactic food range, the kind of crap only weirdos eat and most avoid


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 19, 2014)

This appears to be genuine


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 19, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> This appears to be genuine



ONE BIG UNION OF INDETERMINATE & THEREFORE NON-DISCRIMINATORY SIZE


----------



## treelover (Feb 19, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> This appears to be genuine



Bizzarro!


----------



## andysays (Feb 19, 2014)

frogwoman said:


>



Despite the tokenistic fact that one of the workers is wearing a hard-hat, there is clearly little consideration given to appropriate health and safety practice.

I bet the illustrator has never used a hammer like the one depicted, or they would know not to hold it like that and never to use it while vulnerable bits of their anatomy are unprotected.

The IWW have inadvertantly revealed themselves as on the side of the bosses in their willingness to encourage unsafe practices and working without proper PPE


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 19, 2014)

sort of looks like the person with a fanny is about to do the guitar solo from 'brothers in arms' on that wrench


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 19, 2014)

treelover said:


> Bizzarro!



I think they've got their hearts in the right place but ...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 19, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> I think they've got their hearts in the right place



I wouldn't put money on the artist getting that right based on how they've coped with basic anatomy so far


----------



## J Ed (Feb 19, 2014)

That IWW poster looks like it's the front cover of a trade union themed porno

Now that's niche..


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 19, 2014)

J Ed said:


> That IWW poster looks like it's the front cover of a trade union themed porno



I'm sure Anna Span has cranked one or two out


----------



## J Ed (Feb 19, 2014)

Putting the big in Big Bill Haywood


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 19, 2014)

J Ed said:


> Putting the big in Big Bill Haywood


Making hay with Big Bill Haywood?
Giving wood to Big Bill Haywood?


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 19, 2014)

J Ed said:


> That IWW poster looks like it's the front cover of a trade union themed porno
> 
> Now that's niche..


----------



## Libertad (Feb 19, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> This appears to be genuine



 _What _appears to be genuine Froggy? I can't see owt.

eta aah!


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 19, 2014)

Can you not see the iww poster?


----------



## rekil (Feb 19, 2014)

It seems that some people have trouble viewing linked images.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 19, 2014)

Libertad said:


> _What _appears to be genuine Froggy? I can't see owt.


----------



## Libertad (Feb 19, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> Can you not see the iww poster?



Sadly no.


----------



## Libertad (Feb 19, 2014)

I can see Dave's photo though.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Feb 19, 2014)

WTF is that 

Not sure I'm a fan of genitals on political posters/leaflets, regardless of whether they're attached to the bodies of cis or trans people.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 19, 2014)

SpineyNorman said:


> WTF is that
> 
> Not sure I'm a fan of genitals on political posters/leaflets, regardless of whether they're attached to the bodies of cis or trans people.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Feb 19, 2014)

I like to engage in TUplay she trusses me up naked except for a Bob Crow mask and then fucks me with a dildo made to look like a rolled up injunction to halt industrial action due to voting irregularities while wearing a Boris wig and Edwina Currie shoes


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 19, 2014)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> I like to engage in TUplay she trusses me up naked except for a Bob Crow mask and then fucks me with a dildo made to look like a rolled up injunction to halt industrial action due to voting irregularities while wearing a Boris wig and Edwina Currie shoes



Racist


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 19, 2014)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> I like to engage in TUplay she trusses me up naked except for a Bob Crow mask and then fucks me with a dildo made to look like a rolled up injunction to halt industrial action due to voting irregularities while wearing a Boris wig and Edwina Currie shoes


“You're going to sequestrate my assets, are you? Go on, try and sequestrate my assets! I DARE you to sequestrate my assets!”


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm like a wildcat between the sheets though


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 19, 2014)

It's never just ‘one out’ - it's always ‘all out’.


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 19, 2014)

A worker on the streets, a boss beneath the sheets


----------



## Libertad (Feb 19, 2014)

frogwoman any chance you could pm me the Wobblie poster? Did you post and then delete it or is just me?


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 19, 2014)

the workers, united will never be...oh god no keep doing that


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 19, 2014)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> I'm like a wildcat between the sheets though




you stink of piss, are tick-ridden and have a belly full of worms?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 19, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> you stink of piss, are tick-ridden and have a belly full of worms?


I'm getting an Eric Heffer on just thinking about it.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 19, 2014)

Libertad said:


> frogwoman any chance you could pm me the Wobblie poster? Did you post and then delete it or is just me?


It is just you. The poster is on post #2122 and I don't believe that it is real.


----------



## Libertad (Feb 19, 2014)

Curiouser and curiouser.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Feb 20, 2014)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> I like to engage in TUplay she trusses me up naked except for a Bob Crow mask and then fucks me with a dildo made to look like a rolled up injunction to halt industrial action due to voting irregularities while wearing a Boris wig and Edwina Currie shoes



Hot!


----------



## SpineyNorman (Feb 20, 2014)

Hocus Eye. said:


> It is just you. The poster is on post #2122 and I don't believe that it is real.



According to my mate it is sort of real - not an official IWW image but it was produced by an IWWer to provoke discussion in the gender commission (my mate said, 'Presumably a discussion along the lines of "why haven't they got any clothes on?" and "wouldn't they get a bit cold?"' lol): https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153887101315473&id=518020472&set=o.622571141149797&refid=17


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 20, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> I'm getting an Eric Heffer on just thinking about it.



You're going to need to go and pray at the Frank Chapple after thinking such disgusting thoughts!


----------



## rekil (Feb 20, 2014)

Monetizing legendary up-for-it-ness




Very old pic done by my mate when we worked in a call centre.


----------



## equationgirl (Feb 20, 2014)

copliker said:


> Monetizing legendary up-for-it-ness
> 
> View attachment 48883
> 
> ...


Has to include the slogan 'Munch on a Funch' somewhere, surely?


----------



## rekil (Feb 20, 2014)

equationgirl said:


> Has to include the slogan 'Munch on a Funch' somewhere, surely?


We had a whole ad campaign worked out, jingles and all - 'For a lunch that packs a punch, pack a funch' etc


----------



## SpackleFrog (Mar 5, 2014)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> I like to engage in TUplay she trusses me up naked except for a Bob Crow mask and then fucks me with a dildo made to look like a rolled up injunction to halt industrial action due to voting irregularities while wearing a Boris wig and Edwina Currie shoes



This does nothing for me-wheres the domineering Unison bureaucracy? I want Parentis to smash in my ice sculpture.


----------



## rekil (Mar 5, 2014)

A rough impression of what BigTom's New Statesman occupation banner drop will look like.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 5, 2014)

copliker said:


> A rough impression of what BigTom's New Statesman occupation banner drop will look like.
> 
> View attachment 49549


Surely more like this:


----------



## rekil (Mar 5, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> Surely more like this:


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 6, 2014)

Has PD got some new rosettes?


----------



## rekil (Mar 6, 2014)

Victory to the PD cadre who embedded themselves within Preston's science teacher community and egged on this youngster.

Young scientist Jamie Edwards in atomic fusion record.



> A 13-year-old boy from Preston has become the youngest person ever to successfully carry out atomic fusion.
> 
> Jamie Edwards built a nuclear reactor before successfully smashing two hydrogen atoms together, making helium through nuclear fusion.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 6, 2014)

"And t' neutron counter was right oop off scale nearly". A down to earth no*r*the*r*n accent - the next Brian Cox? I wonder if he is saving up for some weapons grade plutonium for his next experiment.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Mar 6, 2014)

copliker said:


> Victory to the PD cadre who embedded themselves within Preston's science teacher community and egged on this youngster.
> 
> Young scientist Jamie Edwards in atomic fusion record.



Bugger, just came on here to post that  check your finding articles first privilege!


----------



## Balbi (Mar 13, 2014)

VICTORY TO WILLIAM R. POGUE!

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/03/11/s...ongest-skylab-mission-is-dead-at-84.html?_r=0



> An astronaut who went on strike in space and who piloted a record-breaking American mission into the unknown has died at the age of 84.


----------



## rekil (Mar 13, 2014)

Just like them nazis that have appropriated antifa dress and symbols, UKIP have done a video with UFOs (!)



Spoiler


----------



## Balbi (Mar 13, 2014)

I can imagine it now...




			
				Pogue said:
			
		

> "You're going to have a rough time crossing this picket line, lads"


----------



## JimW (Mar 13, 2014)

> Colonel Pogue, an Air Force officer, said neither was the case. He and the others just wanted more time to look out the window and think. The flight had made him “much more inclined toward humanistic feeling toward other people, other crewmen,” he told Science News in 1985. “I try to put myself into the human situation, instead of trying to operate like a machine.”


From the high perspective of space, we view our communist future


----------



## rekil (Mar 19, 2014)

Balbi made me do it


----------



## Balbi (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## frogwoman (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## frogwoman (Mar 19, 2014)

Hey Peter, it's your birthday
Gonna have a new workers' party like it's ya birthday
Nationalise some monopolies like its' your birthday
And we don't give a fuck cos its your birthday
You can find me in the working men's club, bottle full of schnapps
I'm gonna name names if you riot during the poll tax
I'm into selling papers, I'm in the PCS
So come gimme a hug, if want to be on the execs
When I call a motion, you wan increase your subs
Ask the TUC to name the day see em all line up
Nationalize on proven need, the bourgies will show me love
When they sell monopolies to the state the class will start to move
Labour ain't gonna change nothing, better get those sales up
But if union leaders call a strike workers will get a lead up
If you watch how I move you'll think I'm old Labour
Maybe I'm a bit reformist but I'm still a playa
In the PCS, in Unison they're saying "Peter you hot"
They like me, I want them to love me like the best trot
In the capitalist Labour Party they say I'm loco
But Liverpool Council had the tories in a choke hold
I'm feeling focused man, got new workers' parties on my mind
We grind out the leaflets and we're still feeling fine
Now McLuskey said he's feeling my style, the class is gonna go wow
Prentis said he'll get behind a strike - revolution starts now


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 19, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> Hey Peter, it's your birthday
> Gonna have a new workers' party like it's ya birthday
> Nationalise some monopolies like its' your birthday
> And we don't give a fuck cos its your birthday
> ...


Droppin' tha muthafuckin' workers' bomb!


----------



## rekil (Mar 19, 2014)

Balbi AND frogwoman made me do this.

Raise the roof. Peter Taaffe and SP Unit In The Workingmens Club.



Before it gets blocked.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 19, 2014)

Xzibit at 1.33


----------



## Balbi (Mar 19, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> Xzibit at 1.33



Xzibit's definitely in the PCS.


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 19, 2014)

Fucking genius both of them, love it


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 20, 2014)

*The Inevitable Crisis of Booty*

Long has the working class been told 'get off your arses' by people whose flabby fundaments have known only the finest cushions and the gentlest of finger prods at night in the dorm.

The rock hard buttocks of the proleterian resemble nothing so much as two hard boiled eggs in a small sack. It is the glutes that guide us, the principal motive power for all lifting comes from the maximus. It is thus that we turn with admiration to the sight of twerking. In all power is the backside flaunted. It is the gesture of disrespect known more familiarly by a raised middle finger. Now it is a raised posterior. I am no longer a slave, my arse is going to jiggle right in front of you, while you are eating your cornflakes of a morning. And there is nothing you can do about it. Comrades, the booty poppin saucer lovin prole dem will never die. Not while there is a struggle to be fought, by hand and by arse.


----------



## Libertad (Mar 20, 2014)

Shaking the People's butt like a Polaroid picture.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 20, 2014)

Libertad said:


> Shaking the People's butt like a Polaroid picture.


Instagramsci


----------



## exiledinwales (Mar 24, 2014)

Just seen this, looks like they've finally broken with the royal blood of Boudica and the Iceni Revolutionary Britons. Maybe they'll take a more internationalist position.


----------



## framed (Mar 24, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> *The Inevitable Crisis of Booty*
> 
> Long has the working class been told 'get off your arses' by people whose flabby fundaments have known only the finest cushions and the gentlest of finger prods at night in the dorm.
> 
> The rock hard buttocks of the proleterian resemble nothing so much as two hard boiled eggs in a small sack. It is the glutes that guide us, the principal motive power for all lifting comes from the maximus. It is thus that we turn with admiration to the sight of twerking. In all power is the backside flaunted. It is the gesture of disrespect known more familiarly by a raised middle finger. Now it is a raised posterior. I am no longer a slave, my arse is going to jiggle right in front of you, while you are eating your cornflakes of a morning. And there is nothing you can do about it. Comrades, the booty poppin saucer lovin prole dem will never die. Not while there is a struggle to be fought, by hand and by arse.


----------



## Balbi (Mar 24, 2014)

FACE DOWN ASS UP THAT'S THE WAY WE BECOME PRODUCTIVE FOR OUR CAPITALIST MASTERS


----------



## rekil (Apr 3, 2014)

Eurovision is next month! If anyone would like to do a brief (but proper) communist analysis of any of the tunes, 'conversation' me. I did them all last year the night before, and well, it shows. 

Lots of fantastic workers bomb friendly titles this year.


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 3, 2014)

copliker said:


> Eurovision is next month! If anyone would like to do a brief (but proper) communist analysis of any of the tunes, 'conversation' me. I did them all last year the night before, and well, it shows.
> 
> Lots of fantastic workers bomb friendly titles this year.


Have you seen where they're having it???? In a former SHIPYARD comrades!!!! Doesn't get any more PD than that.

I'm snagging the Azerbijan entry 'start a fire' for my analysis


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 3, 2014)

Lot of the funner countries have withdrawn it seems 
'3 minutes to earth' by Georgia' looks promising
Is Russia still able to take part? Or is the eu sanctions biting?
 The Ukraine's entry 'tick tock' hints at a reactionary rolling back of the workers
Clock fully in keeping with the fascististic regimen of 'clockwork'


----------



## rekil (Apr 3, 2014)

barney_pig said:


> Lot of the funner countries have withdrawn it seems
> '3 minutes to earth' by Georgia' looks promising
> Is Russia still able to take part? Or is the eu sanctions biting?
> The Ukraine's entry 'tick tock' hints at a reactionary rolling back of the workers
> Clock fully in keeping with the fascististic regimen of 'clockwork'


Russia's is clearly the work of the People’s Commission for the Bright Dawn of Proletarian Democracy (PCBDPD). The hand of Louis MacNeice is in there.



> Been looking at the sky
> wishing on a star
> waiting for a brand new start
> 
> ...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 4, 2014)

barney_pig said:


> The Ukraine's entry 'tick tock' hints at a reactionary rolling back of the workers
> Clock fully in keeping with the fascististic regimen of 'clockwork'



Pah! Your analysis is faulty, comrade.  Perhaps a short holiday at the Clacton Re-education Village & Holiday Camp is in order?
It is fairly obvious that "tick tock" signifies the counting down of the workers' clock, presaging the explosion of the workers against both Russian imperialist oppression, and against home-grown robber-baron capitalism!


----------



## rekil (Apr 4, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> Pah! Your analysis is faulty, comrade.  Perhaps a short holiday at the Clacton Re-education Village & Holiday Camp is in order?
> It is fairly obvious that "tick tock" signifies the counting down of the workers' clock, presaging the explosion of the workers against both Russian imperialist oppression, and against home-grown robber-baron capitalism!


Both interpretations are correct - it's fairly orthodox multitudinous positionism.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 4, 2014)

copliker said:


> Both interpretations are correct - it's fairly orthodox multitudinous positionism.



Doh!!!


----------



## J Ed (Apr 5, 2014)

*How Soviet Artists Imagined Communist Life in Space*


----------



## rekil (Apr 5, 2014)

Victory to Austria's bearded genderqueering comrade Conchita Wurst on every conceivable level.



> Waking in the rubble
> Walking over glass
> Neighbours say we’re trouble
> Well their time has passed
> ...





Spoiler: VICTORY


----------



## Red Storm (May 1, 2014)

Happy May Day comrades!


----------



## rekil (May 13, 2014)

PD got a mention on Zoe Stavri's blog. 

stavvers. wordpress.com/2014/05/12/things-i-read-last-week-that-i-found-interesting-3/


----------



## stuff_it (May 15, 2014)

Our Polish chapter has begun testing the "People's Cannon"


----------



## equationgirl (May 15, 2014)

Comrades, surely we should start thinking about where we will be holding this summer's conference?

Also, the theme for the conference?


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 15, 2014)

equationgirl said:


> Comrades, surely we should start thinking about where we will be holding this summer's conference?



I hear Mururoa atoll is lovely in the Summer


----------



## framed (May 16, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> I hear Mururoa atoll is lovely in the Summer
> 
> View attachment 53926


----------



## Favelado (May 16, 2014)

equationgirl said:


> Comrades, surely we should start thinking about where we will be holding this summer's conference?
> 
> Also, the theme for the conference?


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 29, 2014)

I think Farrage saying that firearms should be legalised provides us with an opening. If they're willing to cede to the populist demand for guns, then a little pressure would surely move them to allow nuclear devices on every council estate, controlled by a popularly elected neighbourhood junta. 

Comrades, the UKIP entrist faction is born! Join us in this fight!


----------



## BigTom (May 29, 2014)




----------



## brogdale (May 29, 2014)

Unified Kommunism in Posadism


----------



## framed (May 29, 2014)

BigTom said:


>




Surely, "Join The Populist Front" comrades? 

Let's not be too partisan about this, we are after all attempting to build the revolutionary party...


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 30, 2014)

BigTom said:


>



I fucking love you BigTom !


----------



## rekil (Jun 21, 2014)

Another PD policy takes flight.

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/06/19/fashion/no-body-talk-summer-camps.html?smid=tw-nytimes



> At Rosie’s Girls, a chain of day camps across the country that introduces girls to traditionally masculine skills such as carpentry and firefighting, the “no body talk” rule is taken even further by covering mirrors so participants can’t analyze their own bodies, let alone those of others.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## laptop (Jun 22, 2014)

framed said:


> Surely, "Join The Populist Front" comrades?
> 
> Let's not be too partisan about this, we are after all attempting to build the revolutionary party...



But what to call it?


The League for Self-Determination By Any Means Necessary
Respect


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 22, 2014)

laptop said:


> But what to call it?


The League of Perfect Love


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 28, 2014)

we appear to have another celeb on the boards - welcome to the good fight, barrychuckle...


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 28, 2014)

I would so love it if barrychuckle paid us a visit welcome Comrade


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 28, 2014)

What's barrychuckle's favourite thing on the internet?

http://www.memecenter.com/search/continuum

Because ‘continuum memes’ are all about 2 'u' and 2 'me'.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 28, 2014)

i'd love it too but it's probably firky!


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 30, 2014)

Some Ukrainians have crowd-funded a "People's Drone"...

http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/jun/29/outgunned-ukrainian-army-crowdfunding-people-drone


----------



## Red Storm (Jun 30, 2014)

*the fascist drone


----------



## rekil (Jun 30, 2014)

PD's intersectionality cred received a massive and irreversible boost yesterday when the accordion player from a Mexican gypsy band followed on the twitter, possibly by mistake but they all count. 



Spoiler: the sound of #victory


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 30, 2014)

http://www.theguardian.com/world/20...nian-army-crowdfunding-people-drone?CMP=fb_gu

The worker's bomb gets ever closer, comrades.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 30, 2014)

fuck.  well done stuff_it


----------



## BigTom (Jun 30, 2014)

Lots of spokes being ticked there - Mexican big tick, gypsy even bigger tick, and then the whole sub-spokewheel of musical instruments. Accordion players, defo not like lead singer or guitarist/other instrument, but are they as oppressed as drummers and bassists who are the butt of many a joke? Where do minor instruments - clearly oppressed simply by the term I've made up to apply to them, "minor" instruments - like accordians, french horns or harps - as opposed to major ones sit in the whole musical instruments scale of oppression? 

How much does it matter that this whole thing is viewed the the lens of the western popular music hegemony and should I check my privilege* as coming from a background of the imperialist culture of the UK and USA when the accordion is a major instrument in all sorts of music, including the gypsy music I imagine this band playing, though I've not bothered listening to the video because that's long**. So for all I know this band might be getting their accordion player to step up and "speak" out at the front rather than hiding them off in the background somewhere, striking a blow for musical equality everywhere.

I feel a PhD, or at least a quickly, badly researched and written article for Guardian CiF coming on! Just need some personal anecdotes to make it seem like I'm an authority on this shit so no need for any research obviously.

*of course this is a rhetorical question. Always check your privilege and then the world will be amazeballs!

**I've not got sound where I am. But in the style of shite columnists everywhere, meh to actual research when I could be typing nonsense instead


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 1, 2014)

Accordionists and viola players are the butt of far more jokes than drummers and harpists.  In some countries it's considered almost a criminal offence to not mock them!


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jul 1, 2014)

BigTom said:


> Lots of spokes being ticked there - Mexican big tick, gypsy even bigger tick, and then the whole sub-spokewheel of musical instruments. Accordion players, defo not like lead singer or guitarist/other instrument, but are they as oppressed as drummers and bassists who are the butt of many a joke? Where do minor instruments - clearly oppressed simply by the term I've made up to apply to them, "minor" instruments - like accordians, french horns or harps - as opposed to major ones sit in the whole musical instruments scale of oppression?
> 
> How much does it matter that this whole thing is viewed the the lens of the western popular music hegemony and should I check my privilege* as coming from a background of the imperialist culture of the UK and USA when the accordion is a major instrument in all sorts of music, including the gypsy music I imagine this band playing, though I've not bothered listening to the video because that's long**. So for all I know this band might be getting their accordion player to step up and "speak" out at the front rather than hiding them off in the background somewhere, striking a blow for musical equality everywhere.
> 
> ...



I was in a band once when I was at school - the albino war rats. We were oppressed for being really fucking shit and not having any songs whatsoever and never having played any gigs (a cynic may think we'd only started it so we could say we were in a band to impress lasses). I was the most oppressed member on account of playing the triangle, but we all played oppressed instruments - not a guitar or keyboard to be found. We had a bongo player, a washboard player and a singer who couldn't sing to save his life.

There you go - you've got some research now


----------



## BigTom (Jul 1, 2014)

SpineyNorman said:


> I was in a band once when I was at school - the albino war rats. We were oppressed for being really fucking shit and not having any songs whatsoever and never having played any gigs (a cynic may think we'd only started it so we could say we were in a band to impress lasses). I was the most oppressed member on account of playing the triangle, but we all played oppressed instruments - not a guitar or keyboard to be found. We had a bongo player, a washboard player and a singer who couldn't sing to save his life.
> 
> There you go - you've got some research now



Intersectionalism in action  Truly your band was at the pinnacle of countering musical oppression, even the name telling of the oppression of albino's in our world. I doff my cap to you and your friends.


----------



## J Ed (Jul 2, 2014)

An intersectional quandary: clearly the accordion is an instrument, if not a weapon, of the oppressed but are pro-Chetnik musicians playing the accordion among the counter-hegemonic forces struggling to subvert musiconormativity and do I need to chetnik my privilege for even asking in the first place?


----------



## Mungy (Jul 2, 2014)

as a one man several ukulele onanist band i fear oppression at every turn. in the street, with ukulele in hand, people talk behind my back. so stand with back to wall i must. even there people say to me "where is your hat if a busker you be?" and so oppressed again shuffle along the wall i do, yet now i am at the wrong bus stop and these people know that i am not one of theirs and stare at me with their shark eyes. perhaps they have never seen a ukulele before and i hopefully pluck a merry tune that they may be entertained and thus stop oppressing me. alas this seems to anger them and there is much tutting and rolling of eyes. mine eyes spy the bus that will take me home, but there are many oppressors betwixt myself and the sanctuary of the express motors bus. the driver is friendly towards me, knowing me from his time on the padarn buses when i lived under the oppression of the twat-faced champagne-socialist landlord. i fear i will miss my bus.


----------



## rekil (Jul 17, 2014)

Actual weekly worker cover not as good as a BigTom one would be.


----------



## rekil (Jul 18, 2014)

BREAKING NEWS: PD request to help push the chucklevision piece over the 1000 facebook shares mark retweeted by Paul Chuckle.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 18, 2014)

copliker said:


> BREAKING NEWS: PD request to help push the chucklevision piece over the 1000 facebook shares mark retweeted by Paul Chuckle.


Awesome news comrade


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 18, 2014)

Unfortunately Barry's nailed _his_ colours to Workers Sickle's mast


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 18, 2014)

brother fighting brother


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 18, 2014)

It's the Brotherhood of the Rednose


----------



## barrychuckle (Jul 20, 2014)

Greetings.

Me and Paul would like to thank you for your kind words. I am afraid that I am unable to join your cause as Paul thinks it would be a conflict of interest  with the work we do for the Rotherham Independence Front. Happy to send an autograph to anyone who wants one though.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 20, 2014)

tbf his Bazness must be a bit busy what with that ITV2 show and all that....


----------



## rekil (Jul 20, 2014)

.


barrychuckle said:


> Greetings.
> 
> Me and Paul would like to thank you for your kind words. I am afraid that I am unable to join your cause as Paul thinks it would be a conflict of interest  with the work we do for the Rotherham Independence Front. Happy to send an autograph to anyone who wants one though.


How do we know this is really Barry and not some cruel Workers Power/MI5 ruse to acquire addresses and intel of PD militants? 

"Hmm Barry, I seem to recall that the turnstiles at Millmoor's tivoli end were green, and not red."


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jul 20, 2014)

I find it difficult to believe that anyone would _pretend_ to be from Rotherham to be fair.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 20, 2014)

It doesn't matter if either of the chuckle brothers are able to support us properly- chuckleism is a social school of thought and theory, a material necessity rather than a nice idea.

Wether they know it or not 'to me-to you' is a direct and succinct modern praxis spin on the marxist ''from each-to each' maxim


----------



## nogojones (Jul 27, 2014)

Is there a PD international? Spotted on a bog wall in Belgium.

.


----------



## rekil (Jul 27, 2014)

nogojones said:


> Is there a PD international? Spotted on a bog wall in Belgium.


 

Whereabouts in Belgium? Or is that classified. 

For a chuckle, have a  look down John Cusack's twitter machine follow list. Maybe it was him.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jul 27, 2014)

nogojones said:


> Is there a PD international? Spotted on a bog wall in Belgium.
> 
> .View attachment 58444



It wasn't in Ghent (or however you spell it) was it?


----------



## rekil (Jul 27, 2014)

Whoever's responsible needs to report for debriefing and explain the missing apostrophe.


----------



## nogojones (Jul 27, 2014)

SpineyNorman said:


> It wasn't in Ghent (or however you spell it) was it?



No, it was a place I've never heard of, that I can't recall. I was told the town also had wonderful kebabs along with the the vanguard of the class


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jul 27, 2014)

copliker said:


> Whoever's responsible needs to report for debriefing and explain the missing apostrophe.



I think it might have been SpackleFrog 



SpineyNorman said:


> Excellent turnout from the PD entrist faction at the CWI summer school in Belgium - theres now PD graffitti at Gent Univeristy bogs too!




I think some was also done on the bog walls of the place they held the socials in, scruffy building inside - it was on a kind of square with some kind of fancy statue/memorial thing in it. Fuck knows what the building is usually used for.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jul 27, 2014)

nogojones said:


> No, it was a place I've never heard of, that I can't recall. I was told the town also had wonderful kebabs along with the the vanguard of the class



I think we managed to recruit some belgian cadre that year so maybe it's them?


----------



## nogojones (Jul 27, 2014)

copliker said:


> View attachment 58467
> 
> Whereabouts in Belgium? Or is that classified.
> 
> For a chuckle, have a  look down John Cusack's twitter machine follow list. Maybe it was him.



Sorry I don't do twitter so can't see who follows him. Can you screen shot a clue?


----------



## rekil (Jul 27, 2014)

nogojones said:


> Sorry I don't do twitter so can't see who follows him. Can you screen shot a clue?


He follows 200 accounts, PD are in there, the meat in the Keef and Manny sandwich. I think I know why, but there's nothing happening John soz, all outta gags.


----------



## nogojones (Jul 27, 2014)

Fair play. I know nothing about JC, but he seems a decent enough fella from that feed


----------



## Favelado (Jul 27, 2014)

nogojones said:


> Is there a PD international? Spotted on a bog wall in Belgium.
> 
> .View attachment 58444



I think this might be the start of something.

I'm off to buy some marker pens.


----------



## Favelado (Jul 27, 2014)

Football fans often use forums to club to together to pay for big banners, which are then displayed inside stadiums. I don't see why we couldn't get a Prol Dem banner on national television with a whip-round and some planning.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 27, 2014)

Dulwich Hamlet are never on national tv


----------



## Favelado (Jul 27, 2014)

It could be any ground. We target a game. It would be my second favourite banner after "JOHN TERRY'S MUM LIKES BIG SCOUSE COCK."
Do it. Do it.

Do it.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 27, 2014)

Favelado said:


> It could be any ground. We target a game. It would be my second favourite banner after "JOHN TERRY'S MUM LIKES BIG SCOUSE COCK."
> Do it. Do it.
> 
> Do it.


 The Holmesdale End (fanatics corner) has a rich tradition of banner display, including some fairly politicised material.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jul 28, 2014)

It was definitely me-in Leuven if not in Ghent!



SpineyNorman said:


> I think it might have been SpackleFrog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 28, 2014)

home of Stella Artois, Monks and posadist revolutionary outreach


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jul 28, 2014)

copliker said:


> Whoever's responsible needs to report for debriefing and explain the missing apostrophe.



Smash the constriction of late-capitalist grammar chauvinism! FORWARD TO THE WORKERS SCRAWL!

In my defence I'd drunk a lot of Stella, at incredibly cheap prices.


----------



## nogojones (Jul 28, 2014)

SpackleFrog said:


> It was definitely me-in Leuven if not in Ghent!



Leuven, that's the place


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 29, 2014)

SpackleFrog said:


> Smash the constriction of late-capitalist grammar chauvinism! FORWARD TO THE WORKERS SCRAWL!
> 
> In my defence I'd drunk a lot of Stella, at incredibly cheap prices.



I think I may have to get some Prole Dem stickers made up for my visit to Berlin next year (obviously with "for the workers' bomb" translated into German!).


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jul 30, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> I think I may have to get some Prole Dem stickers made up for my visit to Berlin next year (obviously with "for the workers' bomb" translated into German!).



Yeah, cos otherwise, that would be imperialist.


----------



## laptop (Jul 30, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> I think I may have to get some Prole Dem stickers made up for my visit to Berlin next year (obviously with "for the workers' bomb" translated into German!).



In the spirit of the Legosprache I would prefer to promote the "Arbeiterbombeförderung" (campaign for...)


----------



## rekil (Aug 7, 2014)

Victory to PD special duties agent Warsi - 20+ years spent undercover amongst the tory slime, a new party record, just waiting for the right moment to wreak havoc.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Aug 7, 2014)

Is Morrissey a supporter of the Worker's Bomb on the quiet?


----------



## rekil (Aug 7, 2014)

SpackleFrog said:


> Is Morrissey a supporter of the Worker's Bomb on the quiet?





> Because if it's not Love
> Then it's the Bomb, the Bomb, the Bomb, the Bomb, the Bomb, the Bomb, the Bomb
> That will bring us together


But he went rogue ages ago.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Aug 7, 2014)

copliker said:


> But he went rogue ages ago.



A rogue workers bomb supporter? 

Oh dear.


----------



## rekil (Aug 11, 2014)

Has B.A Robertson done enough to earn his place in the Silo Of Heroes with his objectively pro workers bomb nonsense hit?



Spoiler: "Bang bang, the mighty fall"


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 17, 2014)

Vice, i'm afraid.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 17, 2014)

ah, even the murdoch wanky press has succumbed to the lure of Posadism.


----------



## chilango (Sep 17, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Vice, i'm afraid.



What a shit, pointless, lacklustre article. I hope nobody got paid for that (well, as it's Vice, I hope they paid a shitload for it actually...). 

Banal.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 17, 2014)

chilango said:


> What a shit, pointless, lacklustre article. I hope nobody got paid for that (well, as it's Vice, I hope they paid a shitload for it actually...).
> 
> Banal.


Yep. As i clicked on it it thought, great,_ some bearded cunt is going to rip off the fortean times piece from yonks back and get paid for it_. And it didn't even manage that.


----------



## chilango (Sep 17, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Yep. As i clicked on it it thought, great,_ some bearded cunt is going to rip off the fortean times piece from yonks back and get paid for it_. And it didn't even manage that.



Nope, an extremely brief half-assed interview with some crazy old racist who left the Party like 50 years ago or something and never was a Posadist anyway...pointless and empty stuff.


----------



## BigTom (Sep 18, 2014)

Gone are the days when vice would have interviewed Barry Mainwairing and presented PD as a genuine, current UK posadist group


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 18, 2014)

BigTom said:


> Gone are the days when vice would have interviewed Barry Mainwairing and presented PD as a genuine, current UK posadist group


Headline:

*BEYOND THE POSADIST ADVENTURE*


----------



## rekil (Sep 18, 2014)

BigTom said:


> Gone are the days when vice would have interviewed Barry Mainwairing and presented PD as a genuine, current UK posadist group


The PD wiki link is still there. It just needs to lead somewhere. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fourth_International_Posadist


----------



## BigTom (Sep 18, 2014)

Perhaps we should contact them and say that we think they should interview a genuine posadist ( or posadist group) and see if we can fool them into thinking that PD is real, printing a real article/interview about us. Trolling Vice? Troll level = ultimate.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 18, 2014)

BigTom said:


> Perhaps we should contact them and say that we think they should interview a genuine posadist ( or posadist group) and see if we can fool them into thinking that PD is real, printing a real article/interview about us. Trolling Vice? Troll level = ultimate.


What, PD _isn't_ real?????


----------



## seventh bullet (Sep 18, 2014)

equationgirl said:


> What, PD _isn't_ real?????



You're shamefully displaying your Terran-centric perception privilege.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 18, 2014)

seventh bullet said:


> You're shamefully displaying your Terran-centric perception privilege.


My what now, comrade?


----------



## seventh bullet (Sep 18, 2014)

Crap science fiction identity politics joke.


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 19, 2014)

seventh bullet, yesterday:



Spoiler


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 19, 2014)

Idris2002 said:


> seventh bullet, yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I see him more as the Rian Hughes version rather than Dave Gibbons' diseased iteration


Spoiler


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 19, 2014)

Tinchy Stryder now on board

http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...wn-some-cool-stuff-in-the-studio-9744764.html


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 20, 2014)

chuckle update.  http://www.factmag.com/2014/09/18/chuckle-brothers-tinchy-stryder-video-studio/


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 20, 2014)

fuck.  DaveCinzano  got there over a day earlier


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 20, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> fuck.  DaveCinzano  got there over a day earlier


Cinzano never sleeps, son


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 23, 2014)

Rationalwiki link on Posadism:

As well as an enthusiasm for nuclear war and alien intervention, Posadists were known for holding other unusual views originating outside the left and fitting them into a Marxist framework. As time went on these took on a more New Age character. The most notable of these was the idea that humans can communicate with dolphins and probably other animals too, saying that Soviet work in the area would lead to ‘the harmonisation of human relations with nature’.[4] Other bizarre beliefs held by the Posadists included a fervor for water birthing and the belief that humans will ultimately reproduce asexually ‘like amoeba’, curing ‘miserable, abominable sexual excitement’.[4]

What is notable about these beliefs, as Matt Salusbury points out, is that they always existed alongside more mundane concerns, such as the support for a dustman’s strike in the British section’s newspaper.[4

http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Posadism


----------



## laptop (Sep 24, 2014)

So has the author of the _Fortean Times_ piece yet contributed to the _Girder_?


----------



## nogojones (Sep 24, 2014)

did this come from here?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 24, 2014)

laptop said:


> So has the author of the _Fortean Times_ piece yet contributed to the _Girder_?


He's rainbowlisted for his quisling contributions to the _Graun_.


----------



## seventh bullet (Sep 24, 2014)

nogojones said:


> did this come from here?



PD's very own Some Questions Concerning Methods of Leadership.


----------



## Red Storm (Oct 21, 2014)

Proletarians queued up for hours in London this last weekend to receive these from a stern female comrade in Hyde Park.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 21, 2014)

Excellent IN BRITAIN on first one.


----------



## articul8 (Oct 21, 2014)

Red Storm said:


> Proletarians queued up for hours in London this last weekend to receive these from a stern female comrade in Hyde Park.



I know her - she's away with the fairies but quite sweet really


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 21, 2014)

I know him - he's away with the fairies but quite sweet really.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 23, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> fuck.  DaveCinzano  got there over a day earlier


Update:



“There's something wrong - where's yer ladders?”


----------



## BigTom (Oct 23, 2014)

Genius. 

Clearly a battlecry to an apathetic younger generation, with the ladders representing revolutionary fervour, currently largely absent but of course just bubbling under in our younger comrades-to-be, as shown on the tuition fee demonstrations. The chuckle brothers represent the older generation, getting "the ladders" out of the van and, _to me, to you _passing them on to the younger generation.
Truly this musical piece shall ignite the flames of revolution and give us the opportunity to encourage young people to study physics and go to University to learn how to build nuclear weapons, knowing that they will do this and the ensuing nuclear holocaust shall wipe clean their debts from their student loans.
I for one welcome Tinchy Strider into the comradeship as a true brother, and predict great things in furthering the cause of PD amongst younger people.

In any case, it's a damn sight better than UKIPs effort at a pop hit to bolster the party's profile.


----------



## chilango (Oct 23, 2014)

That's fucking awesome.


----------



## rekil (Oct 23, 2014)

The PD blog got 25 views yesterday. Today - nearly 300 views of the chuckle theory piece.


----------



## rekil (Oct 23, 2014)

BigTom said:


> Genius.
> 
> Clearly a battlecry to an apathetic younger generation, with the ladders representing revolutionary fervour, currently largely absent but of course just bubbling under in our younger comrades-to-be, as shown on the tuition fee demonstrations. The chuckle brothers represent the older generation, getting "the ladders" out of the van and, _to me, to you _passing them on to the younger generation.
> Truly this musical piece shall ignite the flames of revolution and give us the opportunity to encourage young people to study physics and go to University to learn how to build nuclear weapons, knowing that they will do this and the ensuing nuclear holocaust shall wipe clean their debts from their student loans.
> ...



Ladders to the stars! Or as Victor Jara put it in Manifiesto


> Mi canto es de los *andamios
> Para alcanzar las estrellas



*Scaffolding, but close enough


----------



## rekil (Oct 24, 2014)

BigTom said:


> Gone are the days when vice would have interviewed Barry Mainwairing and presented PD as a genuine, current UK posadist group


Welllll, I just checked Barry Mainwaring's email for the first time in about 6 months and....



Spoiler


----------



## chilango (Oct 24, 2014)

copliker said:


> Welllll, I just checked Barry Mainwaring's email for the first time in about 6 months and....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do it.


----------



## nogojones (Oct 24, 2014)

Oh you must run with this. Vice will print any old shite you tell them


----------



## rekil (Oct 24, 2014)

chilango said:


> Do it.


It's dated September 5th! Nearly 2 months late in bourgeois time notation.


----------



## chilango (Oct 24, 2014)

DO IT.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 24, 2014)

murdoch owns a bit of vice doesn't he? so technically it would be having one over on murdoch- a scalp to rival that of Bragg himself


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 24, 2014)

copliker said:


> It's dated September 5th! Nearly 2 months late in bourgeois time notation.


But she is Greek. They, like, drink goats' cheese and eat olive oil and, you know, stuff, which makes them prenaturally relaxed in their attitudes to electronic communications etiquette. It's a damned phrenological fact. Plus she's got under half the number of followers on her tweet machine as the unstoppable ProleDem worker's behemoth, so it's probably not like there's a surfeit of good stuff to churn out that she's going to pass on a _Girder_ global exclusive.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 24, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> But she is Greek. They, like, drink goats' cheese and eat olive oil and, you know, stuff, which makes them prenaturally relaxed in their attitudes to electronic communications etiquette. It's a damned phrenological fact. Plus she's got under half the number of followers on her tweet machine as the unstoppable ProleDem worker's behemoth, so it's probably not like there's a surfeit of good stuff to churn out that she's going to pass on a _Girder_ global exclusive.


----------



## andysays (Oct 24, 2014)

I really think Barry Mainwaring should seize the opportunity to spread the word of Intergalactic Posadism to our as-yet-unenlightened Greek comrades, not forgetting to mention the recent recruiting of Tinchy Snider by leading cadre.

Plus you might be able to screw some money for the Workers Bomb fund out of Murdoch's Greek subsiduary, which is itself a victory for Proletarian Democracy.


----------



## BigTom (Oct 24, 2014)

Tell 'em you'll only communicate by email because you have a satellite connection and that means the aliens are more likely to get the emails and know how we are ready for them to bring us communism.

Make up some story about how you were out of contact for 2 months because you'd gone to Mexico to try to blag time on the telescope there but got told to go away until you had some grant money but then ended up eating some peyote in the desert and, well, the last month or so is just a blur.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 24, 2014)

BigTom said:


> <snip> Make up some story about how you were out of contact for 2 months because you'd gone to Mexico to try to blag time on the telescope there but got told to go away until you had some grant money but then ended up eating some peyote in the desert and, well, the last month or so is just a blur.


That sounds far too much like an excuse concocted by phildwyer


----------



## Red Storm (Oct 24, 2014)

They already ran a Posadas article on the 15th Sept.

http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/posadism-trotskyism-guillermo-almeyra-interview-876

I think we've missed the boat.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 25, 2014)

Red Storm said:


> They already ran a Posadas article on the 15th Sept.
> 
> http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/posadism-trotskyism-guillermo-almeyra-interview-876
> 
> I think we've missed the boat.



Panic not, this ferry runs a regular service


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 25, 2014)

Red Storm said:


> They already ran a Posadas article on the 15th Sept.



Well, they can follow it up with _Beyond The Posadism Adventure_.


----------



## JimW (Oct 25, 2014)

_The Posadist Always Rings Twice _so can feature that many times on a trendy website.


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 25, 2014)

Don't forget early 70s classic _Il Posadista._


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 25, 2014)

Nor _For a few Saucers More._


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 25, 2014)

Or the original name of that fellow traveller Spike Lee joint - before The Man made him change it - _UFO Better Blues _


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 25, 2014)

Idris2002 said:


> Nor _For a few Saucers More._


fistfull of cooling rods


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 25, 2014)

The Good, the Bad, and the Mutated.


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 25, 2014)

2001, a political oddity.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 25, 2014)

_Capricorn Free_


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 25, 2014)

wild wild western decadence crushed


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 25, 2014)

The Non-Aligned Movement Strikes Back


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 25, 2014)

Loonraker.


----------



## chilango (Oct 25, 2014)

Three Men and a Paper


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 25, 2014)

The Trotfather.


----------



## chilango (Oct 25, 2014)

Hairy Trotter and the Workers' Bomb


----------



## chilango (Oct 25, 2014)

Workers Girder She Wrote


----------



## chilango (Oct 25, 2014)

Workers Girder on Orient Express


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 25, 2014)

slate of the rings


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 25, 2014)

carry on comrades


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 25, 2014)

_Delta Force_


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 25, 2014)

_Dial ET For Girder_


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 25, 2014)

The Wrath of Khammunism


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 25, 2014)

The Lair of the Workers Fight Worm


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 25, 2014)

Outer Space & Freedom

Cathbot2000 Come Home

The Solar Wind that Shakes the Barley-Substitute Pills


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 25, 2014)

Jimmy's Low-Earth Orbit Space Station


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 25, 2014)

the last morningstarfighter


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 25, 2014)

The Bobpitt


----------



## rekil (Oct 26, 2014)

Rubbish analysis of the Chuckle/Stryder tune in the Mirror

http://www.irishmirror.ie/news/weird-news/tinchy-stryder-chuckle-brothers-collab-4493954



> If we adopt Barry and Paul's "to me, to you" approach to life, could we follow their Hollywood-esque journey from the streets of West Riding of Yorkshire to the bright lights of CBBC?
> 
> They use a ladder as a prop to signify the upward journey they've been on, and they show us that anything is possible.


NO.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 26, 2014)

copliker said:


> Rubbish analysis of the Chuckle/Stryder tune in the Mirror
> 
> http://www.irishmirror.ie/news/weird-news/tinchy-stryder-chuckle-brothers-collab-4493954
> 
> ...


It would seem our redtop brethren do not understand chuckle-theory at all.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 26, 2014)

fucking hell, look at what chucklism becomes in the hands of bourgeois press, another metaphor for the disgusting 'aspiration' that means only apeing your so-called betters in order to get above others. The ladder is not the bedrock of the revolutionary theatricals, its the 'to me, to you' that spells out chucklist theory. Those total cunts. I bet they chuckle _wryly _as well. (wry or not wry has been discussed previously, see Girder #3)


----------



## rekil (Oct 26, 2014)

The ping pong scene gives nods to the Stereolab tune, the shed Lenin hid in for a bit and possibly the French anti-fascist gangs of the 80s - the 'bat' (and sickle) being the Red Warrior logo, but there are layers and layers that need unravelling and interpreting.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 26, 2014)

I saw Shed Lenin supporting Prefab Sprout at the roadmender in 1993.


----------



## seventh bullet (Oct 27, 2014)

The shed Lenin and Zinoviev hid inside for a few days in 1917 at Razliv is still a museum.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 27, 2014)

seventh bullet said:


> The shed Lenin and Zinoviev hid inside for a few days in 1917 at Razliv is still a museum.



Proletarian blood is not a shed for the glory of capitalists!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 27, 2014)

seventh bullet said:


> The shed Lenin and Zinoviev hid inside for a few days in 1917 at Razliv is still a museum.



Why have they built a shed round the outside of another shed?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 27, 2014)

hey dude I heard you like sheds in your sheds


----------



## seventh bullet (Oct 27, 2014)

In a nearby field, before scarpering to Finland.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 27, 2014)

Someone saved one of my Stalin lol pics! I love you seventhbullet


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 27, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> Why have they built a shed round the outside of another shed?


Well first, comrade, we can never have too many sheds for they are the palaces of the proletariat and second, comrade, we cannot possibly let the shed where our glorious leaders sheltered briefly almost 100 years ago to fall into disrepair. And without this shed, our summer 2015 roadtrip 'rambling through Russia' would be somewhat crap and pointless.


----------



## rekil (Nov 1, 2014)

The Irish division of PD were out in the streets this afternoon (#leading #organising) and the busybee cultural section has produced some proper original Art that I dare say succeeds in doing justice to the revolutionary tone of the day. Hopefully it'll be included in the forthcoming Vice piece. Note the clever and _nerdy_ subverting of the 'dog on a string' protester stereotype.




Spoiler: pics


----------



## BigTom (Nov 1, 2014)

equationgirl said:


> Well first, comrade, we can never have too many sheds for they are the palaces of the proletariat and second, comrade, we cannot possibly let the shed where our glorious leaders sheltered briefly almost 100 years ago to fall into disrepair. And without this shed, our summer 2015 roadtrip 'rambling through Russia' would be somewhat crap and pointless.



I think we need to be cautious about this new _sheddism _theory, as it may lead down dark roads of finding out that Shed Seven are in fact a PD cultural sleeper cell. I'd prefer it if Sleeper were our minor Britpop cultural sleeper cell tbh.


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 1, 2014)

BigTom said:


> I think we need to be cautious about this new _sheddism _theory, as it may lead down dark roads of finding out that Shed Seven are in fact a PD cultural sleeper cell. I'd prefer it if Sleeper were our minor Britpop cultural sleeper cell tbh.


Well it's more about the justification for the summer 2015 roadtrip to be honest. I'm sure if we look hard enough Sleeper were the sleeper cell.


----------



## rekil (Nov 1, 2014)

BigTom said:


> I think we need to be cautious about this new _sheddism _theory, as it may lead down dark roads of finding out that Shed Seven are in fact a PD cultural sleeper cell. I'd prefer it if Sleeper were our minor Britpop cultural sleeper cell tbh.


Time to hit the bukes.


----------



## FNG (Nov 1, 2014)

Brother Barry and Brother Paul demonstrate the difficulty of maintaining the equilibrium of No Rung Above Another to the riddim of a Hip Hop beat


----------



## J Ed (Nov 1, 2014)

To Me, To You is an imperfect transitional demand to a perfect end


----------



## seventh bullet (Nov 2, 2014)

FNG said:


> Brother Barry and Brother Paul demonstrate the difficulty of maintaining the equilibrium of No Rung Above Another to the riddim of a Hip Hop beat



That's some full-on rectification going on there.

It's great to see, especially at the highest level, the constant process of improvement in action, of refining communication between levels in the Party hierarchy so as to better learn from and in turn lead the broad masses outside of it.  

As if any further proof were needed that the Chucklist teachings of To me, To You, correctly build upon Comrade Mao Tse-tung's Mass Line. 

Like the Bolsheviks when they dealt with economism among Russian factory workers, and the CCP  when its cadres overcame peasant suspicion of the Jiangxi–Fujian Soviet, and later errors in organisation between themselves at Yan'an, so too do Cmbbes Barry and Paul draw the people of Rotheram ever closer to the Party and make it theirs.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 6, 2014)

https://chucklebrothers.teemill.co.uk/product/chuckle-revolution/

i can't embed that but wouldn't it be lovely to think that we somehow inspired this


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 7, 2014)

seventh bullet said:


> That's some full-on rectification going on there.
> 
> It's great to see, especially at the highest level, the constant process of improvement in action, of refining communication between levels in the Party hierarchy so as to better learn from and in turn lead the broad masses outside of it.
> 
> ...



Especially for you, seventh bullet:



The Advanced Workers With The Anti-Imperialist Singers - You Was Dancin Need To Be Marchin So You Can Dance Some More Later On


----------



## Bakunin (Nov 7, 2014)

seventh bullet said:


> In a nearby field, before scarpering to Finland.



The day after the Glorious Revolution:






'Karl, seriously mate, put the crack pipe DOWN...'


----------



## seventh bullet (Nov 7, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> https://chucklebrothers.teemill.co.uk/product/chuckle-revolution/
> 
> i can't embed that but wouldn't it be lovely to think that we somehow inspired this



They've got Guevarists among them.  How could this happen? I think extensive re-education is required to combat petit bourgeois idealism.  Steps must be taken in the struggle against such deviations.   Bring out the dunce hats.  As PD cadres of the Rotherham branch said in a struggle session last week: 'Oh Dear, Oh Dear.'


----------



## killer b (Nov 7, 2014)

Idris2002 said:


> Especially for you, seventh bullet:
> 
> 
> 
> The Advanced Workers With The Anti-Imperialist Singers - You Was Dancin Need To Be Marchin So You Can Dance Some More Later On



this is amazing.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Nov 7, 2014)

Idris2002 said:


> Especially for you, seventh bullet:
> 
> 
> 
> The Advanced Workers With The Anti-Imperialist Singers - You Was Dancin Need To Be Marchin So You Can Dance Some More Later On




Fucking sublime


----------



## killer b (Nov 7, 2014)

43 quid on discogs.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Nov 7, 2014)

killer b said:


> 43 quid on discogs.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Nov 8, 2014)

seventh bullet said:


> They've got Guevarists among them.  How could this happen? I think extensive re-education is required to combat petit bourgeois idealism.  Steps must be taken in the struggle against such deviations.   Bring out the dunce hats.  As PD cadres of the Rotherham branch said in a struggle session last week: 'Oh Dear, Oh Dear.'



I'm surprised and disappointed SB. What is going on here is a much needed battle against Guevarist petit bourgeois idealism; replacing the motorcycle diarist with two true proletarian heroes is merely the opening salvo of this engagement. Perhaps you should be looking a little closer to home when you talk about the need for 'extensive re-education'?

Comradely greetings - Louis MacNeice


----------



## seventh bullet (Nov 8, 2014)

Yes, you're right. I feel like Voroshilov at one of Stalin's parties.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 8, 2014)

Idris2002 said:


> Especially for you, seventh bullet:
> 
> 
> 
> The Advanced Workers With The Anti-Imperialist Singers - You Was Dancin Need To Be Marchin So You Can Dance Some More Later On




wat is this?  i feel like one of those old testament fellas hearing the word of god in the wilderness.  that is fantastic.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 8, 2014)

It's an old dead racist co-opting the language and imagery of the international communist movement.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 8, 2014)

but it sounds so nice


----------



## andysays (Nov 8, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> but it sounds so nice



We don't need that Maoist groove thang


----------



## eatmorecheese (Nov 8, 2014)

Must admit, only heard Bakara's name in passing, but his history is a tad unsavoury


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 8, 2014)

killer b said:


> this is amazing.



A big fan of the Jews and Gays


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 9, 2014)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> A big fan of the Jews and Gays


And the rappin'. Definitely a big fan of the rappin'. At least I _hope_ that's what he said.


----------



## Libertad (Nov 9, 2014)

andysays said:


> We don't need that Maoist groove thang


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 9, 2014)

Boy, is my face red.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Nov 10, 2014)

Idris2002 said:


> Boy, is my face red.



Like the east then.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 10, 2014)

OK, how about this one?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 5, 2014)

Not sure if anyone actually wants this but I just found an old Posadas text in French. (Presumably translated from Spanish into French).

My French is awful but whoever sent it to me about 20 years ago reckoned this was the one about aliens and that.

Does anyone want it? It's probably about 10 or 15 pages. I can stick in the post or scan the whole thing and email it...


----------



## Idris2002 (Dec 5, 2014)

Probably, my leaving cert french says the blurb is:

The objective of humanity is to create harmony with nature and the animals. It is the human being who directs this identification for it is he who may develop the productive forces - thus, intelligence.  But this gives him the responsibility to see that like if live may have to being on the earth, its origin is in the universe. One understand that the movement of this world is part of the movement of the universe. there must be a unity, not only that of the leading class, not only that of inhabitants of the earth, but between what parts of the universe. These will be the preoccupations in the very near future.

Not quite right, but I think that's the gist.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 5, 2014)

This below can certainly be used and updated:


----------



## Idris2002 (Dec 5, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> This below can certainly used and updated:
> View attachment 64611



I think your colon is malfunctioning.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 8, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> This below can certainly be used and updated:
> View attachment 64611



Perhaps as some kind of indicator of the dialectical nature of PD's multitudinous positionism?


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 8, 2014)

Yes, the good ship intergalactic socialism wrapping up the *STAY ON EARTH *capitalists in a ever tightening ball of dialectical confusion.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 8, 2014)

it looks like the atom image but broken. Atom...broke...


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 12, 2014)

Have we considered the space-enemy enough?

Reactionaries in Space


----------



## BigTom (Dec 12, 2014)

I haven't watched inter stellar yet so won't read that article, but I have a simple suggestion: put them out of the airlock, revolutionary justice, job done.
Might knock up a poster on those lines actually. Slogan suggestions?


----------



## rekil (Dec 12, 2014)

BigTom said:


> I haven't watched inter stellar yet so won't read that article, but I have a simple suggestion: put them out of the airlock, revolutionary justice, job done.
> Might knock up a poster on those lines actually. Slogan suggestions?


In space no one can hear your something something (use ba's "ever tightening ball of dialectical confusion" line?) Try to get that squiggle in - new motif.


----------



## Idris2002 (Dec 13, 2014)

Communist cat strikes blow for the people:

http://sptimes.ru/story/41428

That's an actual cat, by the way, not "cat" in the sense of hyper-cool jazz musician. 

Also a sci-fi angle in the story.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 13, 2014)

Idris2002 said:


> Communist cat strikes blow for the people:
> 
> http://sptimes.ru/story/41428
> 
> ...



surely he's got meowist tendencies?


----------



## BigTom (Dec 13, 2014)

copliker said:


> In space no one can hear your something something (use ba's "ever tightening ball of dialectical confusion" line?) Try to get that squiggle in - new motif.



Made this tonight  (edit: base image expropraited from some film, possible spoiler so won't say which)

I've done a bit of work to clean up that logo and bring it out, it's pretty good in high res but probably needs a bit more doing to bring out the arrow at the end for lower res stuff, I'll put it up somewhere to share when I've had time to do it properly, but if anyone wants it now or if I fail to do this, pm me an email address.

edit due to intersectionality failure. privilege duly checked. see below


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 13, 2014)

Where's the logo? It's not black on red by any chance, or red on black? Because I'm red-black colour blind so can't see it


----------



## BigTom (Dec 13, 2014)

equationgirl said:


> Where's the logo? It's not black on red by any chance, or red on black? Because I'm red-black colour blind so can't see it



Yes it is, it's in the bottom left  [checks non-colour blindness privilege - back in a sec]


----------



## BigTom (Dec 13, 2014)

equationgirl


----------



## BigTom (Dec 13, 2014)

updated for better slogan


----------



## andysays (Dec 14, 2014)

Comrade Ripley suggests we take off and use the Workers' Bomb to nuke the entire site from orbit. It's the only way to be sure...


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 15, 2014)

Since Class War are now a legitimate political party in the UK I suggest that PD swiftly follows suit.

My proposed candidate - a 50 ft tall fire breathing robot Thatcher controlled entirely by consensus via an anonimized augmented reality app installed on the people's smartphones...


----------



## rekil (Dec 15, 2014)

stuff_it said:


> Since Class War are now a legitimate political party in the UK I suggest that PD swiftly follows suit.
> 
> My proposed candidate - a 50 ft tall fire breathing robot Thatcher controlled entirely by consensus via an anonimized augmented reality app installed on the people's smartphones...


We will not be drawn into the charade of bourgeois parliamentary so-called democracy and will stick to direct action ta, including ringing up strangers and offering austerity busting advice. "I have a cousin who runs a clown college"


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 15, 2014)

andysays said:


> Comrade Ripley suggests we take off and use the Workers' Bomb to nuke the entire site from orbit. It's the only way to be sure...



Good work tom lad.


----------



## BigTom (Dec 15, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> This below can certainly be used and updated:
> View attachment 64611



Have cleaned and touched it up:

TIFF with transparent background:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/e0dtcnfu19gvppr/posadist space logo.tif?dl=0

jpg with white background:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/2qttou0zism6w3z/posadist space logo.jpg?dl=0


----------



## BigTom (Dec 15, 2014)

thoughts/comments/suggestions please


----------



## seventh bullet (Dec 15, 2014)

Comrade, 'Intergalactic Socialism' could be misunderstood as being like something the New Tsars in the Kremlin would come out with to give a cover for their hegemonic aims.

Revisionists subduing the 'natives' back in 1962.


----------



## J Ed (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## butchersapron (Dec 29, 2014)

We've been rumbled - Fascists on Mars.

Faascisti su Maarte, rosso pianeta bolscevico e traditor  - fascists on Mars, the red Bolshevik traitor planet.

_Fascisti su Marte, a six-part film purporting to document the voyage to Mars in 1939 of a handful of fascist militiamen. Much sepia-toned hilarity ensues as the bumbling explorers proceed to claim the ‘Bolshevik, traitorous planet’ for the glory of the regime. My favourite moments are those that caricature the rhetorical bombast of the triumph of the will, Italian-style: like when the men first descend on the planet and find it to be lacking in oxygen, a problem that the gerarca Barbagli solves by issuing a peremptory order: ‘Breathe!’ Or when Barbagli explains to his fellow cosmonauts floating around the rocket cabin that ‘gravity needs to be found within oneself, in the values of Fascism and in the mission.’_

Few parts of it on youtube with subs - full italian versions though.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 29, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> We've been rumbled - Fascists on Mars.
> 
> Faascisti su Maarte, rosso pianeta bolscevico e traditor  - fascists on Mars, the red Bolshevik traitor planet.
> 
> ...



Pretty sure I read a story that it was in fact Bolsheviks on Mars - afaik the facists only made it as far as the moon, according to a documentary film I saw.


----------



## J Ed (Dec 31, 2014)

Anti-fascist intergalactic reinforcements incoming!


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 31, 2014)

As well as being masssive and red, Mars is the god of war- workers bomb war


----------



## brogdale (Dec 31, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> As well as being masssive and red, Mars is the god of war- workers bomb war



For sure.
And с Новым годом to all PD comrades


----------



## seventh bullet (Dec 31, 2014)

Stalinists in Space.



I think it'd be good if someone made an informed (not cliched 'totalitarian' shite), non-kitsch film about the Soviet Union that uses the never-constructed (or finished) buildings proposed or planned for the 1930s rebuilding of Moscow, like the Palace of Soviets.  Seeing a historically accurate story played out in a living, breathing New Moscow that never came to be would be interesting, but I'm a bit sad, so there we go.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 1, 2015)

Greetings comrades celebrate the annual downtime and wish all global comrades a bombtastic 2015


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jan 1, 2015)

seventh bullet said:


> Stalinists in Space.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it'd be good if someone made an informed (not cliched 'totalitarian' shite), non-kitsch film about the Soviet Union that uses the never-constructed (or finished) buildings proposed or planned for the 1930s rebuilding of Moscow, like the Palace of Soviets.  Seeing a historically accurate story played out in a living, breathing New Moscow that never came to be would be interesting, but I'm a bit sad, so there we go.



The Lego Movie 2?


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jan 1, 2015)

seventh bullet said:


> Stalinists in Space.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it'd be good if someone made an informed (not cliched 'totalitarian' shite), non-kitsch film about the Soviet Union that uses the never-constructed (or finished) buildings proposed or planned for the 1930s rebuilding of Moscow, like the Palace of Soviets.  Seeing a historically accurate story played out in a living, breathing New Moscow that never came to be would be interesting, but I'm a bit sad, so there we go.




I must be sad as well then cos that sounds cool as fuck


----------



## J Ed (Jan 9, 2015)

What happened to the Proletarian Democracy twitter account?


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 9, 2015)

J Ed said:


> What happened to the Proletarian Democracy twitter account?


It was still going last time I checked twitter and couple of weeks ago - copliker?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 10, 2015)

J Ed said:


> What happened to the Proletarian Democracy twitter account?


The tweet machine operations team are off at science camp


----------



## rekil (Jan 10, 2015)

Yep, they got a hastily read but unturndownable offer from the Syrian branch of Intergalactic Socialism to tour their facilities but should be back in time for payback 2015.

Oooh, we hope they like the gifts! 



Spoiler


----------



## rekil (Jan 10, 2015)

Carla Buzasi has been hired btw. 




			
				Buzasi said:
			
		

> “I want to bring all the things I’ve learned in the other jobs. So, how do we get communism to consumers in a quick, lively, interesting fashion? Proletarian Democracy [Posadist] is known really well in the dank sectarian swamp but how do we build it outside of that as well? That’s a shared responsibility. I love building brands, that’s one of the reasons I came here, I could see the potential.”


----------



## J Ed (Jan 16, 2015)

I didn't realise that there were Posadist flash game developers..

http://www.jonas-kyratzes.net/projects/catroidvania/



> The evil Capitalist Dogs of Uranus have conquered the nap-loving *Communist Space Cats of Venus* – it’s time for a revolution! *Play Leon Trotskitty* in his quest to rouse the masses against their oppressors.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 17, 2015)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> The Lego Movie 2?


----------



## J Ed (Jan 27, 2015)

Found a wonderful Argentinian Posadist mag






My favourite is how the earth evolves from a lame normal planet to a cool red planet


----------



## rekil (Jan 27, 2015)

That pic of Kirchner was taken when she inspected PD's cu chi tunnel complex replica (just one hole in the ground so far)


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 28, 2015)

J Ed said:


> Found a wonderful Argentinian Posadist mag
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...via purple, the colour of UKIP


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 28, 2015)

stuff_it said:


> ...via purple, the colour of UKIP


and royalty


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 28, 2015)

When are PD going to enter Isis and push it to the left again? 

http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...te-uses-to-recruit-and-radicalize-foreigners/ 



> The magazine severely criticizes secular society, deriding employment and wages as “modern day slavery.” Such messages are, of course, nothing new.



I think we're missing a trick here combabes


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 28, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> When are PD going to enter Isis and push it to the left again?
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...te-uses-to-recruit-and-radicalize-foreigners/
> 
> ...


And possibly access to some pretty slick graphics as well from the sounds of things. I suspect that the YPG and other Kurdish groups may not agree...


----------



## Idris2002 (Jan 28, 2015)

stuff_it said:


> And possibly access to some pretty slick graphics as well from the sounds of things. I suspect that the YPG and other Kurdish groups may not agree...



The Kurds have a women's mag, published in May last year:

http://www.ekurd.net/mismas/articles/misc2014/7/syriakurd1256.htm


----------



## laptop (Feb 13, 2015)

PD slogan cheat sheet coming. 



> The submitted message is too long to be processed. Please shorten it.


----------



## laptop (Feb 13, 2015)

Let us all turn out in the general offensive to hasten final victory in the revolutionary spirit of Paektu!
Let us greet the 70th anniversaries of national liberation and Party founding with high political enthusiasm and brilliant labour feats!
Let us glorify the 70th anniversaries of national liberation and Party founding as revolutionary, auspicious events noteworthy in the history of Kim Il Sung’s nation and Kim Jong Il’s Korea!
The great Comrades Kim Il Sung and Kim Jong Il are the eternal leaders of our revolution, the sun of Juche and the incarnation of the dignified powerful Paektusan nation.
Let us uphold the great Comrades Kim Il Sung and Kim Jong Il as the eternal leaders of our Party and people and as the sun of Juche!
The great Comrades Kim Il Sung and Kim Jong Il will always be with us!
Let us glorify the Kumsusan Palace of the Sun eternally as the supreme sanctuary of Juche, as a grand monument to the immortality of the leaders!
Let us arm ourselves firmly with the revolutionary ideas of the great Comrades Kim Il Sung and Kim Jong Il!
Long live the great Kimilsungism-Kimjongilism!
Let us model the whole Party and all society on Kimilsungism-Kimjongilism!
Let us advance vigorously united firmly with one mind and one will as befit the descendants of Comrade Kim Il Sung and the soldiers and followers of Comrade Kim Jong Il!
Let us cherish the ties of kinship with Comrade Kim Jong Il as our lifeline!
Let us glorify the noble revolutionary careers and undying exploits of the great Comrades Kim Il Sung and Kim Jong Il for all generations to come!
Let us glorify the achievement of national liberation by Generalissimo Kim Il Sung, hero of national resurrection and legendary hero of the anti-Japanese war, for all eternity!
Long live the great victory in the war against Japan!
Let us glorify the great Generalissimo Kim Jong Il’s ideas of and achievements in the Songun revolution down through the generations!
Let us brilliantly inherit and develop the glorious revolutionary traditions of our Party!
Let us accomplish the Korean revolution in the revolutionary spirit of Paektu, the spirit of the blizzards of Paektu!
The lines and policies advanced by the great Comrades Kim Il Sung and Kim Jong Il and their instructions are textbooks for the revolution.
Let us carry out the lifetime instructions of the great Comrades Kim Il Sung and Kim Jong Il whatever the conditions without an inch of deflection and without a step of compromise!
Let us advance straight along the road of independence, Songun and socialism opened by the great Comrades Kim Il Sung and Kim Jong Il!
Let us build our country into the most powerful one in the world, into a people’s fairyland, as wished by the great Comrades Kim Il Sung and Kim Jong Il!
Do everything the way the great Comrades Kim Il Sung and Kim Jong Il did!
Let us step up the building of a prosperous country by applying Kim Jong Il’s patriotism!
Let us exalt the brilliance of the great Kim Il Sung’s country, General Kim Jong Il’s country, following the leadership of Comrade Kim Jong Un!
Let us stoutly continue, following the respected Comrade Kim Jong Un, the march that started on Paektu!
The single-hearted unity is the greatest foundation and the most powerful weapon of our revolution.
Let us defend with our very lives the Party Central Committee headed by the great Comrade Kim Jong Un!
Let us defend the single-hearted unity of the Party and revolutionary ranks around the respected Comrade Kim Jong Un in a thoroughgoing way and consolidate it rock-solid!
Let all the service personnel and people form rings and rings of fortress around the respected Comrade Kim Jong Un!
Long live the glorious Workers’ Party of Korea, which organizes and guides all victories of our people!
Let us strengthen and develop the Workers’ Party of Korea for all ages to come into a glorious party of Comrades Kim Il Sung and Kim Jong Il!
Let us set up a new milestone in improving the Party’s leadership ability and fighting efficiency in this year, which marks its 70th founding anniversary!
Let us establish the Party’s monolithic leadership system more thoroughly across the Party and society!
Let the whole Party share the ideas, breathe the same air and keep pace with the Party Central Committee!
Let us establish across the Party rigorous discipline by which it moves as one under the unified leadership of the Party Central Committee!
Let us defend the prestige of the Party Central Committee in every way possible through the struggle to implement the Party’s ideas and champion its policies!
Turn your units and areas into places that adjoin the yard of the office of the Party Central Committee, places where the Party’s call, breath and pulse run high!
Keep up with the implementation of the Party’s lines and policies as the major line of Party work!
We serve the people!
Let us make the principle of holding the masses dearest run through Party work as a whole!
Let us make the climate of respecting, loving and relying on the people prevail across the Party!
Focus the major effort in Party work on improving the people’s standard of living!
Let Party organizations and officials work devotedly for the people to live up to their highest expectations!
Let the whole Party direct its main effort to the work with the people!
Raise all people into ones strong in idea and faith with the affection and the feeling of kinship as befits a motherly party!
Even though one may have 99 per cent of demerits and only one per cent of merit or conscience, boldly trust him and lead him to start with a clean slate!
Regard giving play to the spiritual strength of the masses as the main thing, compulsory path, of Party work!
Let Party officials learn the Party’s methods of work with the people and become skilful in remoulding them and giving play to their spiritual strength!
Thoroughly get rid of abuse of authority and bureaucratism!


----------



## laptop (Feb 13, 2015)

Regard supply service work as an important link in the whole chain of Party work!
Let Party cells become death-defying corps and pioneers in implementing the Party’s policies!
Let us hasten final victory through a revolutionary ideological offensive!
Hold fast to ideological work as the top priority!
Let us raise a strong wind of studying the great Kimilsungism-Kimjongilism!
Concentrate on education in the greatness of the leaders, Kim Jong Il’s patriotism, faith, anti-imperialist and class consciousness, and morality!
Keep the revolutionary faith to the death!
Fight death-defyingly for our country and nation!
Let us bear deep in mind the lessons from the class struggle and its truth!
Let the Party’s information officials work as the buglers of the anti-Japanese guerrilla army did!
Make all well-informed of the Party’s policies as they are of their own family affairs!
Fire an opening salvo of an ideological campaign and make our fire concentrated, regular and accurate!
Step up the three-revolution red flag movement!
Frustrate the imperialist moves for ideological and cultural infiltration by dint of our revolutionary ideology and culture!
Let the whole Party become information and motivation workers!
Demonstrate the revolutionary mettle as befit members of the Workers’ Party of Korea in the today’s general offensive true to the pledge taken in front of its flag!
Our Party’s new line of simultaneously promoting the two fronts is a permanent strategic line that we must pursue as long as there exists the threat of aggression by the imperialists.
All out for a campaign to implement the Party’s line of simultaneously promoting the two fronts!
The People’s Army is the pillar and main force of the Songun revolution and a revolutionary armed force of the Workers’ Party of Korea.
Let us model the entire army on Kimilsungism-Kimjongilism!
Adorn the 70th anniversaries of national liberation and Party founding with proud successes in consolidating the country’s military strength!
Let the People’s Army remain the reliable vanguard and solid cornerstone of the Songun revolution holding aloft the red flag of the Workers’ Party of Korea as the foremost colours of the revolution!
Become the props and iron shields that support and defend the lineage of Mt. Paektu alone to the death!
Establish the respected Supreme Commander Kim Jong Un’s monolithic command system more firmly throughout the army!
Implement to the letter the four-point strategic line and three major tasks for increasing military strength!
Make the entire army the leading force of guards who advance straight ahead with their guns levelled only in the direction indicated by the Party!
Let the People’s Army become an army strong in idea and faith, a pioneer in achieving unity and the first guardian of the unity, which is unfailingly loyal to the Party and the leader!
Let the entire army become a unit of genuine comrades-in-arms!
Consolidate in every way the political and military might of Kim Jong Un’s powerful revolutionary army by vigorously conducting the movement of winning the titles of O Jung Hup-led 7th Regiment and Guards Unit!
Add brilliance to our revolutionary armed forces’ proud tradition of winning all battles!
This year is a year of great significance, in which we will mark the 40th anniversary of the publication of the five-point policy for military training by the great Generalissimo Kim Il Sung and the 25th anniversary of the formulation of the four major principles for military training by the great Generalissimo Kim Jong Il.
Training is also a battle!
Let the entire army bubble with enthusiasm for intensifying training as anti-Japanese guerrillas did on Mt. Paektu!
Glorify this significant year as a milestone in improving the quality of combat and political training!
Let the entire army be prepared as crack shots by raising more fiercely the flames of the movement of becoming accurate riflemen and gunners!
Should the enemy dare to invade our country, annihilate them to the last man so that none of them will survive to sign the instrument of surrender!
Be constantly on the alert without a moment’s relaxation!
Establish iron discipline to develop the People’s Army into an elite revolutionary force to the hilt!
All officers, become field commanders who are capable of dealing with modern warfare!
Let us develop battalions and companies into ever-victorious, elite combat units and make them soldiers’ dear villages and homes that adjoin the yard of the office of the Party Central Committee!
Enrich the life of service personnel by making sustained efforts to develop soy bean farming, fishing and animal husbandry as the main thrusts!
The supply service officers of the People’s Army, work with devotion for their soldiers like those of the anti-Japanese guerrilla army!
Give full play to the match-for-a-hundred spirit and fighting efficiency of the People’s Army on the major fronts of building a thriving nation!
Serve the country and people!
Aid the people!
Let the wives of officers become dependable assistants to their husbands!
Officers and men of the Korean People’s Internal Security Forces, sharpen the sword for defending their leader, system and people!
Let us become iron shields and red warriors who defend our Party, system and people to the death!
Let us establish the climate of attaching importance to military affairs more firmly across society!
The Worker-Peasant Red Guards is a revolutionary armed force of our Party and a reliable wing of the People’s Army.


----------



## laptop (Feb 13, 2015)

The Worker-Peasant Red Guards and the Young Red Guards, be fully prepared for an all-people resistance by intensifying training in a real-war atmosphere!
Let us turn the whole country into a socialist fairyland by the joint operation of the army and people!
Let us achieve final victory on the strength of the great army-people unity and all-people resistance based on the revolutionary soldier spirit!
Always live the way you did as a soldier!
Let us look after the families of those who fell in action, honoured disabled soldiers, war veterans and soldiers’ families with sincerity!
Defence industry is the reliable arsenal of the Songun revolution.
Effect a fresh turn in developing defence industry by giving full play to the spirit of Kunja-ri!
Proactively develop and perfect powerful cutting-edge military hardware of our own style!
Step up the efforts to make defence industry Juche-oriented and independent, modern and scientific!
Let the defence industry sector make a positive contribution to building an economic giant and improving the people’s standard of living!
Our Party is steadfast in its determination to make our people, who are the best in the world, enjoy all socialist benefits as soon as possible.
Let us tend the precious seeds sown by the great Comrade Kim Jong Ilfor the building of an economic giant and the improvement of the people’s living standards, in order to make them bear fruit in reality!
Science and technology is the engine of socialist construction.
Let the science front stand at the forefront to fire a salvo for the triumph of socialism!
Let us build a fairyland for the people by dint of science!
Scientific research is an area of acute confrontation with imperialism!
Go beyond the cutting edge!
Accelerate the industrial revolution in the new century by introducing CNC technology into the production lines and achieving their full automation!
Launch more cutting-edge sci-tech satellites and applications satellites of our style!
Raise the level of modernization and scientification in weather survey and forecast!
There is no border in science, but our scientists and technicians have the socialist motherland of Juche and the great Party.
Scientists and technicians, stand in the vanguard of the struggle to build a thriving country that is developing, civilizing and advancing at a fast pace!
Prove the validity and vitality of the Party’s policies in reality by proactively developing cutting-edge science and technology!
Build “gold mountains” and “treasure mountains” with brilliant scientific and technological achievements!
To resolve the food problem of the people and improve their dietary life on a higher level with crop cultivation, animal husbandry and fishing as the main thrusts is the most important task facing our Party at present.
Agriculture is the trench on the first line of the forward echelon of the campaign to defend socialism and the main thrust area for the building of an economic giant!
Let us glorify through generations the new history of “gold plains” created by the great Comrade Kim Jong Il!
Let us make our country overflow with rice by boosting cereals production!
Actively introduce water-saving farming and other scientific farming methods!
Let us work hard to secure water resources as an all-people campaign!
Let us encourage organic farming on an extensive scale!
Establish the food production cycle of crop cultivation and livestock farming, and fruit growing and livestock farming!
Let us beat the world in fruit farming by making it scientific, modern and intensive!
Make fruits cascade down and their sweet aroma fill the air on the sea of apple trees at the foot of Chol Pass!
Grow vegetables extensively in greenhouses!
Let us turn ours into a country of mushrooms by making mushroom cultivation scientific, intensive and industrialized!
This year we will mark the 50th anniversary of the creation of the sub-workteam management system by the great Comrade Kim Il Sung, which is the advantageous form and method of our style to organize and manage for production.
Demonstrate the advantages of the sub-workteam management system to the full!
Properly apply the field responsibility principle within the sub-workteam management system in order to make it pay off in agricultural production!
Press on with the South Hwanghae Province waterway project in the revolutionary spirit of death-defying implementation and self-reliance!
Let us carry through the great Generalissimos’ instructions on “grass for meat”!
Let us expedite the construction of the large-scale livestock farming base in the Sepho area!
Produce larger quantities of meat, eggs and milk holding high the banner of science-based livestock farming!
Create a new history of “gold sea” by emulating the fishing sector of the People’s Army!
Let this socialist country resound with Song of Big Fish Haul and be permeated with the fragrant smell of fish and other seafoods!
Modernize fishing vessels and implements and actively introduce advanced fishing methods!
Let the strong wind of fish farming blow across the country!
Conduct on a large scale fish and other seafood farming in rivers, lakes and seas!
Resolutely thwart the sanctions schemes of the imperialists by effecting a great upswing in light industry!
Produce larger quantities of high-quality consumer goods which are favoured by the people and have competitive edge on the world market!


----------



## laptop (Feb 13, 2015)

Speed up the work to make foodstuff factories fully automated, germ- and dust-free!
Keep the laughter of the children ring by increasing the production of their foodstuffs!
More stylish school uniforms and quality school things for our dear children!
Give fullest play to the vitality of the movement of producing August 3 consumer goods!
Let the Tanchon area make an active contribution to improving the people’s standard of living by boosting up production!
Let us turn all counties into the people’s fairyland by applying the spirit of the historic Changsong Joint Conference!
Electricity is the lifeline of the national economy.
Let the whole Party, the entire army and all the people be enlisted to increase the electric-power generation radically!
Complete with credit the construction of the multi-tier power stations on the Chongchon River until the 70th anniversary of Party founding!
Speed up the construction of the Paektusan Songun Youth Power Station, Orangchon Power Station, Ryesonggang Power Station and Wonsan Army-People Power Station!
Raise the efficiency of the generating equipment to the maximum and prevent the loss of power in transmission!
Let us definitely convert the electricity control system of the country into an electricity-saving one!
Develop and make effective use of wind, tidal, geothermal and solar energy!
Coal-miners!
The height of coal heaps means the increase in electricity generation and the tempo of the building of an economic giant.
Let us support the Party with increased coal production!
Concentrate efforts on the production of coal for electricity generation and supply high-quality coal in larger amounts to the thermal power stations!
Give top priority to the supply of equipment and materials required for coal production!
The metal and chemical industries are twin buttresses of an economic giant.
Kindle fierce flames of production upsurge in Songjin and Chollima steel complexes!
Bring the Juche iron production system to perfection and normalize its production on a high level!
Send larger quantities of high-grade iron ore to metallurgical factories!
Fertilizer means rice and socialism.
Let Hungnam and Namhung produce Juche fertilizer in a larger amount!
Let the large-scale chemical factories make an active contribution to ensuring domestic production of raw materials for light industry and building materials!
Railways are the arteries of the country.
Let the rail transport sector establish rigid discipline as the army does and fully satisfy the demands by the national economy for transport!
Accelerate the work to make the railways heavy-duty, high-speed and IT-based!
Bring to completion the rehabilitation of the northern railways as early as possible!
Let us improve the appearance of the railway stations and the areas adjacent to railways by the concerted efforts of the service personnel and people!
Develop air transport onto a new high!
Build the Wonsan Port into a world-class one!
Develop and manufacture the machines and equipment required for modernization!
Produce and supply major ordered equipment in time and in a qualitative way!
Explore and make rational use of valuable underground resources of the country!
Make foreign trade multilateral and diversified!
Accelerate the development projects of the Wonsan-Mt. Kumgang international tourist zone and economic development parks!
Builders!
Let us usher in a great golden age of construction by thoroughly applying the Party’s Juche-oriented idea on architecture!
Set up in larger numbers monumental structures in which the Juche character, national identity, originality, convenience and formative and artistic beauty form perfect harmony!
Hold fast to the principle of prioritizing convenience, aesthetic beauty and the outlook on the future in designing and building work!
Develop zero-energy, zero-carbon and green architectural technologies and introduce geothermal cooling-and-heating system!
Ensure on the highest level the combination of designing, building work and building materials, the three elements of construction!
Sustain in construction the features unique to one’s province and region!
Complete with credit the construction of Mirae Scientists Street and other major projects and thus splendidly adorn the venue of the grand October celebration!
Land administration is a patriotic undertaking of lasting significance for achieving the prosperity of the country and creating the well-being of the people.
Let the whole Party, the entire army and all the people turn out in the war to ameliorate nature, in the campaign to restore the forests of the country!
Vigorously conduct the movement of winning the titles of forest of socialist patriotism and model county in afforestation!
Let us cover the whole country with fruit and other trees and flowers!
Introduce scientific, industrial and intensive methods into the production of tree saplings!


----------



## laptop (Feb 13, 2015)

Bring tideland under reclamation on a grand scale so as to widen the land of the country!
Turn all the rivers into those that give benefits to the country, are full of treasures and bring happiness to the people!
Work out scrupulous measures to prevent damages from flooding, severe drought, storm and heavy snowfall!
Hasten the work to build up roads for modern, heavy-duty and high-speed purposes!
Devote pure conscience to road maintenance like the members of the family workteam on Kubong Pass!
Let the cosmos flowers bloom all along the roads and railways!
Let us launch a vigorous society-wide campaign to conserve the environment and nature!
Let us protect and make use of underground, forest and marine resources in order to add glory to our legendary country full of treasures!
Let us develop Pyongyang more splendidly into a majestic and picturesque world-class city, as the centre of Songun culture!
Let us turn the whole country into a socialist fairyland by modelling it on Pyongyang, capital of the revolution!
Keep streets, villages, mountains and rivers as neat and tidy as one’s own courtyard!
Plant a large number of flowering and cover plants so that no land is left bare!
Improving economic management is an urgent requirement for building an economic giant.
Let us establish an economic management method of our style as demanded by the developing reality!
Ensure that producers fully discharge their responsibility and role as masters of production in economic management!
Ensure maximum profit in economic activities while firmly adhering to socialist principles!
Conduct production and management in conformity to the objective economic laws and as required by modern science and technology!
Let us strengthen the Cabinet responsibility system, Cabinet-centred system in the economic work!
Work out a rational and effective strategy for business operation and enterprise management based on the national strategy for economic development!
Hold fast to the principles of scientific accuracy, viability and enlisting in planning work!
Radically improve the quality of products and enhance their competitive edge!
Self-reliance is the only way to survive!
Put production on a normal footing and speed up the advance of socialism, holding aloft the banner of self-reliance!
Let us realize modernization, relying on our own strength and technology!
Get rid of the proclivity to imports and ensure domestic production of raw and other materials and equipment!
Establish exacting order of regular operation, regular repair and regular maintenance at all units!
Be in charge of your workplaces and villages, split into square metres, and take good care of them with the attitude as befitting masters!
Economy means increased production and patriotism.
Economize on every watt of electricity, every drop of fuel oil and water, and every gramme of coal and cement to the maximum!
It is a firm will of our Party to create at the fastest speed the highest level of civilization, which would be envied by the world.
Let us bring about a revolution in education in the new century to develop ours into a country of education, a talented nation!
Decisively improve the quality of the universal 12-year compulsory education!
Develop the contents of education into practicable, comprehensive and modern ones!
Closely combine theoretical education with practical education for students to learn useful knowledge!
Let us vigorously push forward educational work, viewing it as one of the important national affairs involving the entire Party, the whole country and all the people!
Let us closely combine family education with social and school education and bring up the coming generations to be honest and sound!
Let teachers become roots and foundations for the future of the motherland!
Let us make all the people well versed in science and technology, and develop our country into a scientific and technological power, a talented nation!
Speed up making the working class well versed in science and technology with the rooms for disseminating sci-tech knowledge as bases!
Physical culture and sports are important in demonstrating the national strength and preparing all the people for labour and national defence.
Let us raise the status of our country to that of a sports power at an earliest date possible!
Let us fiercely raise the sports wind across the country!
The height of a medal-awarding podium represents the prestige of the motherland!
Glorify the honour of Songun Korea before the eyes of the world by winning more gold medals!
Play sports games in an offensive way, the way the anti-Japanese guerrillas did!
Let us make sports mass-based and part of our everyday life!
Encourage folk games and sports events participated by the masses and develop physical training for national defence!
Journalists and other media persons, and creators and artistes!
Bring about a fresh revolution in mass media!
Let mass media become a travelling companion dear to the masses and a pathfinder of the times!


----------



## laptop (Feb 13, 2015)

Make larger numbers of ideological “missiles” capable of severely damaging the enemy and instilling firm confidence in victory among our service personnel and people!
Let us support the Songun-based leadership of the Party by creating large numbers of masterpieces!
Learn from the revolutionary and militant manner of creating works developed by the Moranbong Band to bring about innovations in creative activities!
Create excellent works of art and literature that portray the revolutionary careers and immortal exploits of the peerlessly great men of Mt. Paektu!
Kindle the flames of a fresh revolution in cinema, starting from the production of animations!
Make the advancing ranks brim over with enthusiasm and optimism by producing large numbers of songs that champion the Party’s policies and enlivening folk songs!
Let us turn the whole country into a land of the arts and make the arts mass-based!
Make every workplace overflow with revolutionary and fighting morale by actively conducting mass-based cultural and artistic activities!
Devotion is the attribute and lifeblood of the socialist public health service.
Show people utmost devotion the way the medical workers in the Chollima era did!
Improve the hygiene and anti-epidemic work and preventive and curative medical care so as to give fullest play to the advantages of the socialist public health system!
Bring to perfection telemedicine and the medical information network!
Boost the production of highly-efficacious medicines conducive to promoting the people’s health!
Let us make the whole society pulsate with national sentiments and noble and beautiful lifestyle!
Let us establish cultured ways in production and life on a high level!
Let us conserve the excellent cultural heritage of our nation and inherit and develop them!
The people’s government is a powerful political weapon in building a thriving nation and is responsible for the people’s livelihoods.
Let us further develop the most advantageous people-centred socialist system of our own style!
Let us consolidate our people’s power to make it rock-solid!
Let us give full play to the advantages and might of socialism so as to make socialism as different in all respects from capitalism as heaven is from earth!
Let the people-oriented policies and favours of the Party and the state reach the people as they are!
Steadily improve the people’s living standards so as to make the cheering for the Workers’ Party and socialism resound!
Let us make the laudable traits of taking care of orphaned children, the elderly with no one to support them and people with disabilities a tradition of the country that has become one large family!
Let us create a thoroughgoing revolutionary atmosphere of law observance throughout society by strengthening obedience to the socialist law!
Let us all observe the country’s law and order voluntarily with a noble sense of civic duty!
Let judicial and prosecutorial organs fulfil their sacred mission and duty of defending the leader, the policies, the system and the people!
Intensify education in law observance and law-based struggle to reliably guarantee the building of a thriving nation by law!
Let the officials in the law-enforcement organs become fierce tigers for the unsound and hostile elements and faithful and true servants for the people!
Build up the single-hearted unity of the revolutionary ranks by enforcing law properly as required by the Party’s policies!
Wage the class struggle dynamically by relying on the masses!
Establish revolutionary discipline and order and keep the Party, state and military secrets strictly!
When young people are astir, the whole country becomes astir and a revolutionary upsurge is brought about on all fronts of building a thriving socialist country.
Let us become young heroes in the worthwhile struggle to glorify the great Kim Jong Un’s era!
Young people, be vanguard fighters who are unfailingly faithful to the Party’s revolutionary cause of Songun!
Always advance straight ahead, following the Party!
Give fullest scope to the heroic spirit and mettle as befit reliable point-men and wing of the Party in the struggle to carry out the revolutionary cause of Songun!
Towards the trench on the first line of the Songun revolution singing loudly the song Train Bound for the Front!
Become today’s Ri Su Boks and Jo Kun Sils, who are ready to lay down their youth and lives for the sake of their only motherland!
Go through fire and water in response to the Party’s call!
Add brilliance to your youth like your fathers and mothers did!
Build up the youth league into steely combat ranks strong in the sense of organization, unity and fighting efficiency!
Enhance the fighting efficiency of the working people’s organizations and give fullest play to the patriotic zeal of their members!
Launch brisk mass-based movements and make the flames of socialist emulation drive sweep the whole country!
The general onward march of the new century of the Juche era demands revolutionary and militant fighting spirit and working style with which to make a leap forward while looking out over the world.
Let us create a new spirit of the times, the speed of Korea, by means of our Party’s revolutionary mode, fighting style and creative way!
Korea does what it is determined to do!
All at once!
Carry out the tasks given by the Party within the time it has set and on the level it requires!
Let us learn from the fighting spirit, the spirit of carrying out the Party’s lines and policies to the death, and the meticulous working style of the Korean People’s Army Unit 267!
Let the units visited by the great leaders be exemplary and standard ones in implementing the Party’s policies!


----------



## laptop (Feb 13, 2015)

Let Pyongyang lead the country in all aspects by creating today’s Pyongyang spirit, Pyongyang speed!
Let us create prototype units in all sectors and effect joint innovations!
Get rid of stereotypes and formulae and create new things constantly!
Cover hundreds of kilometres at a stretch when others are taking tenth or one hundredth step!
Keep your feet firmly planted on this land and look out over the world!
Let us hold dear and add brilliance to our own things!
Carry out the Party’s policies as exactly in all aspects as the Chonji Lubricating Oil Factory did!
The more books we read, the earlier the country prospers; the less books we read, the later the country prospers.
Let us establish the guerrilla’s way of studying throughout society!
Overcome thoroughly the manner of working like extinguishing fire after it has broken out, like a flash in the pan and like conducting a shock campaign!
As long as we are with the respected Comrade Kim Jong Un, sorrow and hardship as well as joy are an honour for us!
Let us live not merely for today but for tomorrow!
Acquire a noble outlook on the revolution and the future that one year of our hard work means ten years of advance for our motherland!
Let us make the whole country resound louder with the song We Are the Happiest in the World.
Forward towards a bright future, filled with confidence in sure victory and optimism!
The destiny of the Party’s policies rests on the officials’ shoulders.
Be standard-bearers and vanguard fighters in today’s general offensive!
Be ardent supporters of the Party’s policies and thoroughgoing fighters who implement them in a do-or-die spirit!
Let us live and work like the officials in the 1970s, the period of laying the Party’s foundation for carrying forward the cause of Juche!
Organize and guide undertakings dynamically like the commanding officers of the revolutionary army on the frontline!
Intensify on-site guidance and political work!
Planning, command and review, all in a three-dimensional way and at lightning speed!
Make tireless efforts with an extraordinary determination to resolve the problems of the people’s living at any cost!
Do everything in an innovative and scientific way!
Read the minds of producers first before measuring the quantity of their products!
Supply service work is immediately the struggle to defend socialism!
Sweep away defeatism, self-preservation, expediency and self-centeredness!
It is a long-cherished desire of all the fellow countrymen and urgent task of the nation to put an end to the tragedy of national division that has lasted 70 years.
Let us build a dignified and prosperous reunified country on this land without fail true to the lifetime wishes of the great Comrades Kim Il Sungand Kim Jong Il.
Let us hold high the three charters for national reunification and the north-south declarations as charters and great programmes for national reunification common to the nation!
Let the whole nation join efforts to open up a broad avenue to independent reunification in this year which marks the 70th anniversary of national liberation!
Let us put an end to interference by outside forces and achieve national reunification independently under the unfurled banner of By Our Nation Itself!
Let us bring about a great turn in the inter-Korean relations in this year that marks the 15th anniversary of the June 15 Joint Declaration!
Let the whole nation turn out and write a new chapter in the history of inter-Korean relations in hearty response to the peerlessly great man’s patriotic call!
Let us determinedly thwart the military provocations and schemes of war games by the US and south Korean warmongers!
Let us rise up in the nationwide struggle to drive the US imperialist aggressive forces, the root cause of national misfortune and war, out of south Korea!
Let us resolutely frustrate the anti-DPRK “human rights” schemes by the US and its vassal forces!
Let us hold fast to the principles of our foreign policy-independence, peace and friendship!
Let us maintain the revolutionary principles and independent stand with all consistency in foreign relations!
Let us develop foreign relations in a multilateral and proactive way, giving top priority to the dignity and interests of the country!
Let us develop friendly and cooperative relations with all countries that respect the sovereignty of our nation and are friendly to us!
All Party members, officers and men of the People’s Army and people!
An opening salvo of the general offensive for the 70th anniversaries of national liberation and Party founding has been fired.
The revolutionary spirit of Paektu, the spirit of the blizzards of Paektu and the anti-Japanese revolutionary forerunners’ call to keep the revolutionary faith even if one may die, stir up further the confidence in sure victory and fighting spirit of our service personnel and people, who are charging forward along the road of Juche against all odds, and inspire loyalty and passion in the advancing ranks.
No force can check this sweeping advance of the service personnel and people, who are marching in fine array arm-in-arm, shoulder-to-shoulder, following the leadership of the respected Comrade Kim Jong Un, a great man of Paektu.
The flags bearing the beaming images of the great Comrades Kim Il Sung and Kim Jong Il will fly forever in the van of our revolutionary ranks that achieve only victory and glory, and always inspire us to fresh victories.
All forward towards the venue of victory celebration!
Long live the great victory in the anti-Japanese war and the 70th anniversary of national liberation!
Long live the 70th anniversary of the Workers’ Party of Korea!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 13, 2015)

gosh, thats a lot of banners we need to make.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 13, 2015)

el-ahrairah said:


> gosh, thats a lot of banners we need to make.


They don't have to be very big


----------



## seventh bullet (Feb 13, 2015)

Perfect for those fluffy things with wobbly eyes and sticky feet that the PD Anti-Imperialist Information Office (copliker's shed) discussed a while back.


----------



## laptop (Feb 13, 2015)

seventh bullet said:


> Perfect for those fluffy things with wobbly eyes and sticky feet that the PD Anti-Imperialist Information Office (copliker's shed) discussed a while back.



Can we get 349 different colours?


----------



## rekil (Feb 20, 2015)

seventh bullet said:


> Perfect for those fluffy things with wobbly eyes and sticky feet that the PD Anti-Imperialist Information Office (copliker's shed) discussed a while back.


Big "activist" bragging rights for whoever places the order, enabling the "what do 'you' do?" card to be played when trying to assert authority over a jumped up prole.


Victory to Tom DeLonge of whiny 90s chugga chugga childpunk merchants Blink 182. 

Tom DeLonge has claimed that aliens do exist and that his phone has been tapped while he tried to expose a government cover-up.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 20, 2015)

i notice that the imperialist capitalist denial machine has been suggesting that maybe he did too many drugs during his days as a spokesmen for frat. house date-rapists.  _Let not their words blind your eyes to the truth of intergalactic socialism, comrades_.


----------



## laptop (Feb 20, 2015)

el-ahrairah said:


> did too many drugs during his days as a spokesmen



Multiple personality disorder is a revolutionary imperative, comrades!


----------



## J Ed (Feb 20, 2015)

It's amazing how similar the language of the North Korean regime and internal corporate communications from HR departments are.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Feb 21, 2015)

Perhaps we could have a competition for our young pioneers to see who can memorise and recite these slogans most accurately and with the greatest passion. I'm sure such a contest would be met with huge enthusiasm.

Comradely greeting  - Louis MacNeice


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 21, 2015)

Louis MacNeice said:


> who can memories



Midnight, not a sound from the pavement?


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Feb 21, 2015)

DaveCinzano said:


> Midnight, not a sound from the pavement?



Apologies for infecting this thread with such counter revolutionary associations; I will try harder.

Humble comradely greeting - Louis MacNeice


----------



## brogdale (Feb 21, 2015)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Perhaps we could have a competition for our young pioneers to see who can memorise and recite these slogans most accurately and with the greatest passion. I'm sure such a contest would be met with huge enthusiasm.
> 
> Comradely greeting  - Louis MacNeice



But comrade Louis; we must be careful not to give our imperialist, reactionary bourgeois enemies an opportunity to cast our society as technologically backward. If you were down with the young pioneers you'd know that our space-age industries had given the (young) workers the portable technology that makes redundant the memorising of our glorious slogans.

Fraternal respect...comrade Broggers


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Feb 21, 2015)

brogdale said:


> But comrade Louis; we must be careful not to give our imperialist, reactionary bourgeois enemies an opportunity to cast our society as technologically backward. If you were down with the young pioneers you'd know that our space-age industries had given the (young) workers the portable technology that makes redundant the memorising of our glorious slogans.
> 
> Fraternal respect...comrade Broggers



You would have our young people become soft? 

Ask yourself why you attack and undermine the next generation.

Comradely greetings - Louis MacNeice


----------



## brogdale (Feb 21, 2015)

Louis MacNeice said:


> You would have our young people become soft?
> 
> Ask yourself why you attack and undermine the next generation.
> 
> Comradely greetings - Louis MacNeice


You will see from this recent image of myself that I want no such thing.


----------



## rekil (Feb 21, 2015)

The other day I was using google maps to scour the local area for signs of alien contact that may be hidden in hedges, field features and so on and came across this. It would appear that some brave militants have constructed a bomber in their garden, possibly with a view to distributing those googly eyed promo bug things in the run up to the election charade.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Feb 21, 2015)

brogdale said:


> You will see from this recent image of myself that I want no such thing.



The neckerchief suits you.

Louis MacNeice


----------



## Teaboy (Feb 21, 2015)

copliker said:


> The other day I was using google maps to scour the local area for signs of alien contact that may be hidden in hedges, field features and so on and came across this. It would appear that some brave militants have constructed a bomber in their garden, possibly with a view to distributing those googly eyed promo bug things in the run up to the election charade.
> 
> View attachment 67970



That runway looks a bit short.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 21, 2015)

VTOL ftw


----------



## rekil (Feb 21, 2015)

Teaboy said:


> That runway looks a bit short.


There's a football pitch on the left beside that concrete bit that can serve as a runway. They have thought of everything.


----------



## andysays (Feb 21, 2015)

copliker said:


> The other day I was using google maps to scour the local area for signs of alien contact that may be hidden in hedges, field features and so on and came across this. It would appear that some brave militants have constructed a bomber in their garden, possibly with a view to distributing those googly eyed promo bug things in the run up to the election charade...



Either that or John Travolta has moved in next door


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Feb 21, 2015)

brogdale said:


> You will see from this recent image of myself that I want no such thing.



Is that seventh bullet on your lap?


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Feb 21, 2015)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> Is that seventh bullet on your lap?



You really think Brogdale is the one in the vest?

Louis MacNeice


----------



## JimW (Feb 21, 2015)

"I think you should get the lobster tattoo here, Dad."


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Feb 21, 2015)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> Is that seventh bullet on your lap?



More importantly why are they wearing the same pair of trousers?

Louis MacNeice


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 21, 2015)

brogdale said:


> You will see from this recent image of myself that I want no such thing.


Jimmy Savilov


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 21, 2015)

Louis MacNeice said:


> More importantly why are they wearing the same pair of trousers?
> 
> Louis MacNeice


The workers united


----------



## rekil (Feb 21, 2015)

The cosmonaut's school's new Weightless Environment Training Facility has just gone on stream. It also features a ladder to simulate arrival on alien worlds.


----------



## seventh bullet (Feb 21, 2015)

brogdale said:


> But comrade Louis; we must be careful not to give our imperialist, reactionary bourgeois enemies an opportunity to cast our society as technologically backward. If you were down with the young pioneers you'd know that our space-age industries had given the (young) workers the portable technology that makes redundant the memorising of our glorious slogans.
> 
> Fraternal respect...comrade Broggers



Comrade, I fear you are displaying a deviant technocratic ignorance and severe lack of confidence in what can be achieved as a whole under Socialism. 

Two VERY IMPORTANT points to remember. 

1) Our economic and technological backwardness was well-known and frankly admitted, but was steadily overcome in leaps and bounds after breaking the chains of social imperialism and the traitors to Socialism *as well* as the western capitalist imperialists, and embarking on the correct path to Communism.

2) It is a mistake to place importance on technology only (from whom and for whom?) rather than humanity which creates it.  The ingenuity and creativity of the masses is unleashed by the Party and mobilised through the principles of self-reliance.  A mentally-fettered people trapped by the economic, technological and political dependence on others cannot unlock and realise their fullest productive potential.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 22, 2015)

i saw this and thought of you


----------



## BigTom (Mar 8, 2015)

Trot Wars update... I forgot to take a photo of the game in action today so you'll have to make do with a pic of the bagged components.






Have now played this with 5 and 6 players and am pretty much done with the alpha testing (mechanics) - after today I'm confident that of the variations I need to try, one combination of them will work well, beta testing (balancing) almost doesn't need doing as far as I can see. I need to play this with 10-12 players but I'm feeling good that it'll work with that number and assuming it does I'm hoping that I'll be blind playtesting in May and be ready for release for Christmas 

It's actually a good game - it's not a serious tactical hard thinking type game, it's a party game. I'm aiming for it to be ideal for 6-10 people and playable for 4-13. 13 because that's how the number of cards works out best - the card set is worked out on groups of 27 - so 26 split/stick cards means 13 players and a blank card, and then 3 groups of 27 cards in the base set. It's easy to get cards printed in blocks of 54. I need some help with this right now because the card set is done and I'm going to do some quick designs of the cards for the next bit of playtesting. One of the other things I need is player tokens (as it helps players to keep track of which group they are in). I want to theme the player tokens on the great and the good of Trotskyist heros so I need 13:

1 - Trotsky
2 - Lenin
3 - Marx
4 - Engels
5 -
6-
7-
8-
9-
10-
11-
12-
13- Posadas

I don't really know which people are considered sound in Trotskyism, and which aren't (Stalin aside  ) so people like Rosa Luxembourg, Anarchist or Trot or what? Kropotkin is obviously anarchist so out, etc.. basically, can you all suggest thinkers etc to fill in the missing player IDs please.

There'll be other things to help me with as well but I need to get stuff finalised. I really think this will be good enough to get some printed and released as paid for, supporting a cause we decide on (please can we keep focused on the stuff that needs to get sorted now and not get sidetracked on who this might benefit (lol, as if)). There's loads of scope for expansions (based on a 27 card set I already have: Anarchists & Liberals, Police & Conspiraloons, Insterctionalists, Media & Celebrity) and a game along the lines of Fluxx/Munchkin/Grass. I'm going to explain the game in the next post, not the exact rules because they will still change but the basis of the game. We'll need to rewrite this into high-trotskyite.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 8, 2015)

order of lenin for this man ^^


----------



## BigTom (Mar 8, 2015)

Trot Wars! Experience the thrills and spills of far left organising from the comfort of your own sofa!

So basically, you setup united fronts, you can setup your own or join other peoples. Then in a timed round everyone plays down events, speakers and attempts to hijack other peoples' campaigns to steal their paper sales. Events (paper sales, public meetings, demonstrations, strike and the king card - general strike) get you paper sales. Speakers get you members.

Joining other people's united front lets you join your group together, or just collaborate on the one united front and then go your separate ways. At the end of each round where two or more players are in a united front or group, there is an ideology check where people decide whether to split or stick and if there's a split you split members (the mechanism for this has a variation to try, at the moment it's a weighted dice roll).

The game ends when all the unaligned people are in a group.

There are 3 winning conditions:
1 - collective - All unaligned people are in a group containing all the players. Congratulations, you have created the one true vanguard party and have lead the proletariat into the glorious revolution. In the rules of the game this is actually really, really, really easy to do if you all decide to do it. But of course that's not in the spirit of the game is it 

2 - Individual victory (a) - paper sales - whoever has sold the most papers wins this
3 - individual victory (b) - members - whichever group has the most number of members wins. A group with more than one player, the player with the most paper sales in that group wins (maybe, this might just be that all players in that group win).

It took about 1.5hrs to play tonight with 5 people, of which 1 had never played before and 3 had played previous incarnations of the game. I think that with 5/6 players who know the game you could be looking at 45m-1hr, with 12 it'd be more like 1.5hr play time (once everyone knows the game, first games always take longer).


Oh - I forgot to say in my previous post, this would also be released print and play under a creative commons licence of course. The other components are generic - player tokens, some kind of meeple counter (the square blocks in the pic), money, a timer, some 6 sided dice (2 minimum), and cards. Cards are relatively easy to print on demand or to make yourself, and the other things can generally be scavenged from other games - the meeple tokens you need 10 per player at the moment so this could be something like matchsticks... which actually aren't bad as a makeshift person counter in visual terms


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 8, 2015)

kautsky's out cos he had beef with colonel sanders.

callinicos and Meiville lol


----------



## BigTom (Mar 8, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> kautsky's out cos he had beef with colonel sanders.
> 
> callinicos and Meiville lol



I reckon it'd be better to go with historical figures rather than ones associated with current groups.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 8, 2015)

Then I shall just whittle my own China Meiville bust from mahogany for the craic


----------



## BigTom (Mar 11, 2015)

card protector sleeves have arrived so I can make the (hopefully final) prototype of the game... so I need more theorists, c'mon people.. otherwise I'm just going to chuck in theorists I know without regard as to whether Trots would hold them up as worthy.



BigTom said:


> 1 - Trotsky
> 2 - Lenin
> 3 - Marx
> 4 - Engels
> ...


----------



## rekil (Mar 11, 2015)

Tony Cliff. Leave out Callinicos on purpose because it might annoy him.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Mar 11, 2015)

copliker said:


> Tony Cliff. Leave out Callinicos on purpose because it might annoy him.


 
If you include Cliff then you've got to have Healy and Grant.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## rekil (Mar 11, 2015)

Louis MacNeice said:


> If you include Cliff then you've got to have Healy and Grant.
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice


Hard choices.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Mar 11, 2015)

Ernest Mandel should prob be in there


----------



## BigTom (Mar 11, 2015)

I'd want historical rather than contemporary tbf, so was never considering Callinicos, Lindsey Germain etc. Cliff though, he's nicely dead. Who is Grant? Healey I recognise - wasn't he the WRP paedo or sexual abuser?

I've added Mandel and Cliff, thank you.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Mar 11, 2015)

BigTom said:


> I'd want historical rather than contemporary tbf, so was never considering Callinicos, Lindsey Germain etc. Cliff though, he's nicely dead. Who is Grant? Healey I recognise - wasn't he the WRP paedo or sexual abuser?
> 
> I've added Mandel and Cliff, thank you.



Grant was Militant's answer to cliff.

maybe alan woods and duncan hallas


----------



## rekil (Mar 11, 2015)

Need some forrins to emphasise the intergalactic appeal of trottery. CLR James? Trots like Chavez don't they.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Mar 11, 2015)

copliker said:


> Need some forrins to emphasise the intergalactic appeal of trottery. CLR James? Trots like Chavez don't they.


 
Pablo?

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Mar 11, 2015)

BigTom said:


> I'd want historical rather than contemporary tbf, so was never considering Callinicos, Lindsey Germain etc. Cliff though, he's nicely dead. Who is Grant? Healey I recognise - wasn't he the WRP paedo or sexual abuser?
> 
> I've added Mandel and Cliff, thank you.


 


Healey, Grant and Cliff all members of the RCP and the founding fathers of the WRP, Militant and the SWP respectively; the holy trinity of British Trotskyism?

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## BigTom (Mar 11, 2015)

ok cheers - would Healey, Grand and Cliff be recognisable to Trots in the US/Canada/Europe?

What about Castro/Guevara?

Also, there's no women yet.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 11, 2015)

copliker said:


> Need some forrins to emphasise the intergalactic appeal of trottery. CLR James? Trots like Chavez don't they.


I thought chavez had form for suppressing the CWI. frogwoman think you mentioned something about this once.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 11, 2015)

He put some CWI activists in jail once


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Mar 11, 2015)

Grant, Cliff, Healy, the three main figures of British Trotskyism between the war and the 80s or 90s. All dead, all recognisable to Trots worldwide, but as Healy was a wrong 'un it's in rather poor taste to include him.

Most famous/significant leaders of world Trotskyism in that period (dead people only):

Grant (Militant, CWI, IMT)
Cliff, (Brit SWP, IST)
Healy, (WRP, ICFI)
Cannon (US SWP, ISFI, ICFI)
Shachtman (US SWP, ISFI, US WP)
Moreno (Argentine PST, LIT)
Lambert (French OCI, OCRFI)
Barta (French LO)
Posadas, (!!!)
Pablo (USFI)
Mandel (USFI)


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 11, 2015)

**ignore**


----------



## BigTom (Mar 11, 2015)

Cheers Nigel Irritable , that's fantastic, thank you. (edited request out as I don't need it)

What about pre-war / Trotsky contemporaries? Would any of the other Bolsheviks fit here, like Bukharin, or are they all disavowed by Trots?


----------



## BigTom (Mar 11, 2015)

Ok, so Nigel's given me enough names anyway... they are all men. I suppose that's not too surprising, it's a bit disappointing. In a way it kind of fits with being a satire of trotskyism, but it'd be nice if there was a few women on the list. I'm vaguelly planning to add more characters in the expansion packs, so the intersectionalist pack would need to be very diverse, but it's not thematically important with this, except that in terms of it being a game, and people choosing which character is going to represent them I think that I need to have a reasonable number of women, it'd be too much to ask for it to be half of the list, but any would be good, because there'll be plenty of women wanting to play this. (Character has no play function, it's just to help people keep track of which group they are in - I could do it with coloured meeple pieces or pawns of some kind, but this feels like a good idea for the game)

1 - Trotsky
2 - Lenin
3 - Marx
4 - Engels
5 - Ernst Mandel
6- Tony Cliff
7- Max Schachtman
8- edit: Raya Dunayevskaya
9- Nahuel Morena
10- Pierre Lambert
11- David Korna (Barta)
12- Michel Pablo
13- Posadas


----------



## SpineyNorman (Mar 11, 2015)

Kashama Sawant is a trot, a yank and also a woc so she's internationalism and intersectional both at the same time.


----------



## BigTom (Mar 11, 2015)

Definitely one for the intersectionalist expansion pack, if not for the base set.


----------



## phildwyer (Mar 11, 2015)

BigTom said:


> Also, there's no women yet.



Raya Dunayevskaya.


----------



## BigTom (Mar 11, 2015)

perfect, thanks Phil.


----------



## nogojones (Mar 11, 2015)

Rosa Luxumberg, Clara Zetkin


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Mar 11, 2015)

BigTom said:


> Ok, so Nigel's given me enough names anyway... they are all men. I suppose that's not too surprising, it's a bit disappointing.



We are talking here about the people who became leaders of small political parties in the 40s and 50s. Women were more prominent amongst Trotskyists, and amongst the far left generally, than they were on other points of the political spectrum but were still underrepresented, particularly as central leaders.


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Mar 11, 2015)

How about a "renegades" expansion for sect leaders who crossed over to the dark side? Lyndon LaRouche, Frank Furedi... 

Or sect leaders who turned their sects into proper cults, although of those (LaRouche again, Fred Newman, Marlene Dixon, Gino Parente...) only LaRouche really came out of Trotskyism. More of them were Maoists, including that fruitcake in Brixton who was arrested last year and of course Bob Avakian. Dixon could go in the "intersectional" expansion too.


----------



## laptop (Mar 12, 2015)

Nigel Irritable said:


> Bob Avakian



Whoa. I'm having a flashback, maaan.



Jim Jones could be squeezed in the cult wing, though I'm not sure about his position on the Fourth International...


----------



## JimW (Mar 12, 2015)

You could chuck in Chen Duxiu, one of the founders of the Chinese Communist Party, he moved towards Trotskyism after he later got expelled.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Mar 12, 2015)

Wasn't the bloke from the Zapatistas (sub commandante Marcos or whether his name is) a trot when he first went to Chiapas?


----------



## seventh bullet (Mar 12, 2015)

laptop said:


> Whoa. I'm having a flashback, maaan.
> 
> 
> 
> Jim Jones could be squeezed in the cult wing, though I'm not sure about his position on the Fourth International...



Is the Rural People's Party still going?

Dangerous muddle-headed freaks.  The only thing that seems to be coherent about them is that its members are/were involved in racist, far-right organisations.


----------



## chilango (Mar 12, 2015)

SpineyNorman said:


> Wasn't the bloke from the Zapatistas (sub commandante Marcos or whether his name is) a trot when he first went to Chiapas?



No. Not iirc.

He was involved in a more "Guevarist" type outfit.

He may well have expressed some sympathy for Trotskyism at some point, but trot groups are pretty invisible in Mexico.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 12, 2015)

More maoist-professorist.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 12, 2015)

Not so sure about using raya either - not a trot and not someone who can just really be used as an empty symbol by the sort of trots we're after. Let me have a think.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 12, 2015)

Angela Davis (symbol/not trot obv)?


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 12, 2015)

Also Bernadette Devlin?


----------



## BigTom (Mar 12, 2015)

nogojones said:


> Rosa Luxumberg, Clara Zetkin





butchersapron said:


> Angela Davis (symbol/not trot obv)?





Idris2002 said:


> Also Bernadette Devlin?



Cheers - none of these are Trots (as far as I can see) so will use them (as well as Emma Goldman) if I can't find better. I like how Bernadette Devlin slapped the home secretary, need more of that in politics.


----------



## BigTom (Mar 12, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> Not so sure about using raya either - not a trot and not *someone who can just really be used as an empty symbol by the sort of trots we're after*. Let me have a think.



oh yeah, meant to say, Butchers has nailed it here in terms of what I'm looking for in these characters, really nicely described. I guess it means the person doesn't actually have to be a trot, as long as they are used as a symbol by certain kinds of trots.


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Mar 12, 2015)

BigTom said:


> Cheers - none of these are Trots (as far as I can see) so will use them (as well as Emma Goldman) if I can't find better. I like how Bernadette Devlin slapped the home secretary, need more of that in politics.



Luxemburg was dead before the various splits in the Communist movement that make "Trotskyism" a meaningful term. Devlin was in the orbit of the International Socialists and People's Democracy at various times, but was never an actual member of any Trotskyist group as far as I know (she was in Official Sinn Fein, the IRSP for about ten seconds and then her own Independent Socialist Party). Zetkin actually stayed in the CP and (very unusually for a prominent CP leader in the early 30s) was hostile to Stalin, but was definitely not a Trotskyist. She doesn't really fit easily into the usual categories but describing her as a Right Oppositionist is probably the least misleading. Her factional alignments were primarily determined by considerations in German politics, which can make her international stances a bit confusing.

Dunayevskaya was a Trotskyist from 1929 to 1950 or 1951, more or less, although as her career became more noteworthy she was increasingly "heterodox", and much of her prominence stems from the years after she had abandoned Trotskyism. It's not quite like describing Cornelius Castoriadis as a Trotskyist though, as unlike Castoriadis during his own Trotskyist period, she was a figure of some minor significance within the Trotskyist movement.


----------



## BigTom (Mar 12, 2015)

Cheers - I've read a reasonable amount of marxist theory, but my historical knowledge of anything other than the 1917 revolution is pretty much zero and I've little idea about who was in what sect and the historical traditions around post-leninist stuff. I'll definitely put Luxembourg in there on that basis then.


----------



## nogojones (Mar 12, 2015)

I suppose there's always Alexandra Kollontai if you still need to even things up a bit


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Mar 12, 2015)

BigTom said:


> Cheers - I've read a reasonable amount of marxist theory, but my historical knowledge of anything other than the 1917 revolution is pretty much zero and I've little idea about who was in what sect and the historical traditions around post-leninist stuff. I'll definitely put Luxembourg in there on that basis then.



She makes sense on the same sort of basis as Marx, Engels, Lenin (or James Connolly).


----------



## laptop (Mar 12, 2015)

Ah.

Could there be another extension for the Straussites (and UK equivalents) who passed through Trotskyism?

http://www.academia.edu/2049233/Neoconservatives_and_Trotskyism_

Irving Kristol
Richard Perle
Peter Hitchens
_et ceteros ad nauseam_


----------



## SpineyNorman (Mar 12, 2015)

That Afghan girl (or was she Pakistani? can't remember) who got shot by the Taliban for supporting education for girls and got treated by the NHS would be good for the intersectional add on - definitely heard she's a trot.


----------



## seventh bullet (Mar 12, 2015)

Pakistani. There's a photo of her attending an event set up by the IMT.


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Mar 12, 2015)

A lot of these suggestions are getting quite far removed from the core concept of "organisation leaders".


----------



## BigTom (Mar 12, 2015)

laptop said:


> Ah.
> 
> Could there be another extension for the Straussites (and UK equivalents) who passed through Trotskyism?
> 
> ...



Yeah, for sure.. also I think Stalinists & Maoists.

Most of the variation in the expansions will be the campaigns (trots = stop the war, save the NHS, stop the cuts, fight the fascists; anarchists = animal rights, destroy capitalism) types of events (trots = public meeting, demo, strike, general strike; anarchist = direct action, occupation, bombing campaign; liberals = petition, letter writing, voting, consumer boycott etc) and in the speakers, so the police ones will have informants, plains clothes and undercovers, and the conspiraloon pack will have people talking about flouride and 9/11 etc.. all the events for conspiraloons are going to be "youtube video" .. and I'm going to change the hijacks too, anarchist will have "smashy, smashy" and liberals "careful now" which'll have different effects. I've got quite far with this already tbh cos it's the kind of thing that's great to do for half an hour when you're really stoned, can't remember it all though and it's on my laptop downstairs. 

I'm not sure how I'll do the extra characters actually as they'll need split/stick cards with them on the back of them... hmmm.. it's too obvious not to do though.


----------



## BigTom (Mar 12, 2015)

Nigel Irritable said:


> A lot of these suggestions are getting quite far removed from the core concept of "organisation leaders".



Not necessarily organisation leaders - theorists and commonly held historically important figures too. I'm not entirely sure what I'm looking for tbh, what Butchersapron said about empty symbols does it nicely - who would they have favourable talks on at Marxism year in, year out.. preferably titled something like "what is the relevance of X's theory on Y in the 21st century". Historical people, dead, long dead preferably, reified by the trotskyite movement - or at least by the least flexibly thinking trotbot end of that movement.

Your list of suggestions was great though.


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 12, 2015)

What about frieda kahlo, renowned Mexican artist and close friend of Trotsky and Stalin? She was an active communist for much of her later life.


----------



## seventh bullet (Mar 12, 2015)

Hugo Blanco?


----------



## Greebo (Mar 13, 2015)

Rosa Luxemburg?


----------



## SpineyNorman (Mar 13, 2015)

I assume you've got Barry Mainwaring in there somewhere?


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Mar 13, 2015)

SpineyNorman said:


> I assume you've got Barry Mainwaring in there somewhere?



Mainwaring thought has negated Trotskyism!

Forward with the proletarian weapon of Mainwaring thought!

Comradely greetings - Louis MacNeice


----------



## BigTom (Mar 13, 2015)

SpineyNorman said:


> I assume you've got Barry Mainwaring in there somewhere?



I did think about the whole PD cadre, but I think for the base set I'll keep it straight - we'll wait to do a Posadist or PD expansion. I have Posadas in the list of the base set though.



Greebo said:


> Rosa Luxemburg?



Yep, she's definitely in. List at the moment is (definites are bolded):

*1 - Trotsky
2 - Lenin
3 - Marx
4 - Engels
5 - Ernst Mandel
6- Rosa Luxembourg*
7- Tony Cliff
8- Raya Dunayevskaya
9- Angela Davies
10- Pierre Lambert
11- David Korna (Barta)
12- Michel Pablo
*13- Posadas*

Ideally I'd like to swap out Pieree, David and Michel for 3 women - there's enough other connected names on this thread for me to do that, but keep suggestions coming please.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 13, 2015)

BigTom said:


> <snip> Ideally I'd like to swap out Pieree, David and Michel for 3 women - there's enough other connected names on this thread for me to do that, but keep suggestions coming please.


Charlotte Perkins Gilman?  Mary Wollstonecraft?


----------



## seventh bullet (Mar 13, 2015)

Given her background, Wollstonecaft was deeply contemptuous of the lower classes.

Ugh, that awful mob of market hags marching on Versailles.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Mar 13, 2015)

seventh bullet said:


> Given her background, Wollstonecaft was deeply contemptuous of the lower classes.
> 
> Ugh, that awful mob of market hags marching on Versailles.



Incidentally self-styled radical left acquaintances at the university that i was studying at last year are running an event about Wollstonecraft's impact on feminism, as if feminism can be isolated in the abstract. Dangers of running a 'left' forum, noone actually knows what this nebulous concept of left entails...


----------



## BigTom (Mar 13, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Charlotte Perkins Gilman?  Mary Wollstonecraft?



Cheers - Wollstonecraft would definitely be one for the liberals expansion, Gilman isn't a trot but could feature in a later expansion also.


----------



## seventh bullet (Mar 13, 2015)

No Blanco then?

Latin America, beard, and did more than sell papers.


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Mar 13, 2015)

seventh bullet said:


> Given her background, Wollstonecaft was deeply contemptuous of the lower classes.
> 
> Ugh, that awful mob of market hags marching on Versailles.



Are we seriously slagging off Mary Wollstonecraft for not adopting the full communist programme in the 1790s?


----------



## seventh bullet (Mar 13, 2015)

Nope. Still sore about Pol Pot or summat?


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Mar 13, 2015)

seventh bullet said:


> Nope. Still sore about Pol Pot or summat?



you wha?


----------



## seventh bullet (Mar 13, 2015)

You wanted to teach me a while back.

Don't understand why the dig above, really. It was just a comment on her time and background.


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Mar 13, 2015)

seventh bullet said:


> You wanted to teach me a while back.
> 
> Don't understand why the dig above, really. It was just a comment on her time and background.



Wanted to teach you? Are you sure that you are feeling alright?


----------



## seventh bullet (Mar 13, 2015)

It was just your usual pompous way.


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Mar 13, 2015)

seventh bullet said:


> It was just your usual pompous way.



Are your piles playing up or something?


----------



## seventh bullet (Mar 13, 2015)

You seem keen to carry it on...


----------



## BigTom (Mar 13, 2015)

seventh bullet said:


> No Blanco then?
> 
> Latin America, beard, and did more than sell papers.



Yeah, probably better than Cliff, or one of the other three men.
Not sure we want anyone who does more than sell papers though


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Mar 13, 2015)

BigTom said:


> Yeah, probably better than Cliff, or one of the other three men.
> Not sure we want anyone who does more than sell papers though



Also, he's still alive and not a Trotskyist anymore.


----------



## seventh bullet (Mar 13, 2015)

BigTom said:


> Yeah, probably better than Cliff, or one of the other three men.
> Not sure we want anyone who does more than sell papers though



Not as mighty as the Fourth Sword of Marxism, though, when you get to the Maoist pack.


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 15, 2015)

equationgirl said:


> What about frieda kahlo, renowned Mexican artist and close friend of Trotsky and Stalin? She was an active communist for much of her later life.


Might have to work out eyebrow points for the other listed candidates though...


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 18, 2015)

Just a wee note to say that I'm eagerly looking forward to the (no doubt) forthcoming Workers' Girder election special.


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 18, 2015)

Nigel Irritable said:


> How about a "renegades" expansion for sect leaders who crossed over to the dark side? Lyndon LaRouche, Frank Furedi...
> 
> Or sect leaders who turned their sects into proper cults, although of those (LaRouche again, Fred Newman, Marlene Dixon, Gino Parente...) only LaRouche really came out of Trotskyism. More of them were Maoists, including that fruitcake in Brixton who was arrested last year and of course Bob Avakian. Dixon could go in the "intersectional" expansion too.



I'd never heard of this Gino Parente, so I looked him up and found this:

As to its alleged ties with LaRouche, this is one of the funniest parts of the history. I was there for all of that. I remember going with Gino, Mary, Polly and several others to a talk by the LaRouchies at Columbia University around 1975. This was when LaRouche (aka "Lyn Marcus") was in his "Women as Vampire" phase (his wife had run off with another member to England -- that was the basis for years and years of political psychobabble from LaRouche), and everything was being blamed on "the Mother" for sucking the energy and politics out of kids.

The LaRouchies used this as a way to bypass sticky arguments.

Anyway, we were in a first-floor classroom jammed with 50 or 60 people, the EFWA (Eastern Farmworkers Association) organizers including me standing in the back, and Gino, in his black leather jacket, says to the speaker from US Labor Party (LaRouche): "Punk, you don't say anything about what you're going to actually DO to make the revolution."

The guy prattles about something, Gino cuts him off with some witty reparte, and the guy shoots back: "You're only saying that because you, like all of us, had an unnatural attachment to your mother."

Gino, a master at cutting through academic bullshit, rips his own jacket off as he climbs over people to get to the front, hissing, "Dat's my mudder your tawkin' about!" and flattens the guy. And the room full of Larouchies and potential recruits goes flying out the windows (first floor). I never saw a room clear out so fast, as Gino, Mary, Polly and I laughed and laughed. 

http://portland.indymedia.org/en/2004/11/304593.shtml

Good times, good times.


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 18, 2015)

From that link - if half of this is true, this should be the basis for the next Coen brothers movie:

As I investigated this cult one angle or theme on it became following Gino's path to being a cult leader... .

Talented Shakespearean actor and local con-artist/buffoon, disc jockey, alcoholic, drug addict... ..

Becomes involved with AA, then (per ex-wife's and others) almost gets arrested for drugs, but instead becomes an informant and sets up arrests.

Becomes involved/exposed to Synanon (cult tied to UFW), the United Farm Workers,

Forms several armed groups in the early 70's in northern California. He opens the Little Red Bookstore in San Francisco and tries to interface with the established militant left (Venceremos, former leader groaned when I asked him about Gino—vehemently denied he ever had anything to do with the group other than show up at open meetings and spout off). They "train" and he declares war on the state. His best friend from Marysville I interview and he admits to me that he was an FBI agent. I ask him if Gino was and he refuses to answer. It's my educated opinion that Gino did all this as a spin-off from being a narcotics informant, just adding political targets to drug ones. But once he tasted the mileu and his power to encapsulate himself with others, plus studied other groups and cults, well.. the rest is history.


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Mar 18, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> . It's my educated opinion that Gino did all this as a spin-off from being a narcotics informant, just adding political targets to drug ones. But once he tasted the mileu and his power to encapsulate himself with others, plus studied other groups and cults, well.. the rest is history.



I'd be very dubious about the idea that the CPUSA(P) was ever intended as an intelligence gathering vehicle for the cops. It's nearly entirely isolated politically in a way that would make it next to useless in that regard.

More broadly, to what degree Parente was a con man and to what degree a Walter Mitty style fantasist is hard to untangle at this point. His group stands out amongst cults originating on the left because it both stayed on the left and grew quite large. For the most part cults that actually grow exit the left quite quickly.


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 19, 2015)

I'll just leave this here.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 19, 2015)

Nearest rice crispie bar.


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 19, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> Nearest rice crispie bar.



Oh, don't ask why.

Oh, don't ask why.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 19, 2015)

i'm glad the barbers in his area can identify a young joseph stalin.  those in my locale are quite frankly atrocious at that sort of thing.


----------



## J Ed (Mar 19, 2015)

el-ahrairah said:


> i'm glad the barbers in his area can identify a young joseph stalin.  those in my locale are quite frankly atrocious at that sort of thing.



WTF is it with all the barbers with hipster moustaches these days? Just awful


----------



## chilango (Mar 19, 2015)

Meanwhile in the liberated zone:

http://www.altreading.com/chuckle-brothers-to-play-sakura/


----------



## BigTom (Mar 22, 2015)

I got the new game cards done today and we had a little playtest with 3 of us tonight - not really enough to see the game playing properly, but enough to know that the cards being two-faced (like the politics) works fine. Need to get the rest of the card done and hopefully will have a big group to test with on friday.

I nearly forgot to take photos again, remembered the end, so all the unaligned people are members of groups at this point, and there's none in the middle:






This is a united front that has been setup by one party, and they're holding a public meeting to Save The NHS, which has been wrecked by sectarian interventions, people talking about irrelevant things or banging on about some thing they always bang on about. A couple of true party member saying what's right (they are kind of hidden in this photo) but all in all, the party is losing members as a result of this campaign, people who are tired of the crap and nonsense and stuff going nowhere, and to top it all, they only sold 5 papers between so enough is enough and fuck this we're leaving the party:






I'm still really hopeful that this is going to work with 10-12 players and if it does then I might actually be there, other than designing the cards and writing the rules. Will need to play it at least half a dozen times before blind play testing (should really be more than that tbh but I'm impatient lol) and then lots more play tests before I'd actually be happy to release it. Looking good though  didn't have the character cards done for this.


----------



## rekil (Mar 25, 2015)

Russia's eurovision entry is a little bit space communism and a bold challenge to Putin's decrepit petty booj nationalism. 


> We are the world's people
> Different yet we're the same
> We believe
> We believe in a dream
> ...


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 25, 2015)

J Ed said:


> WTF is it with all the barbers with hipster moustaches these days? Just awful



There was a bloke on The Voice who was a barber parading around looking like a cross between a Victorian Quaker and a hobo.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Mar 25, 2015)

el-ahrairah said:


> i'm glad the barbers in his area can identify a young joseph stalin.  those in my locale are quite frankly atrocious at that sort of thing.



I wonder how they'd do with this dapper young man?






Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 26, 2015)

that's quite a hairstyle.  not sure i'd be asking my barber for the junior hoxha


----------



## rekil (Mar 26, 2015)

el-ahrairah said:


> that's quite a hairstyle.  not sure i'd be asking my barber for the junior hoxha


How about when he invented rock'n'roll.


----------



## seventh bullet (Mar 26, 2015)

Kim Il-Sung looked quite dapper in his youth.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Mar 26, 2015)

copliker said:


> How about when he invented rock'n'roll.
> 
> View attachment 69285



He didn't invent rock'n'roll; that was this guy.







Of course Buddy Holly ripped him off, but the look, the riffs and the rhythms came from the eastern end of the med.


Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 26, 2015)

knowing my luck, i'd ask for a young stalin but i'd get a young trotsky


----------



## JimW (Mar 26, 2015)

Could go for a dapper beard like Mao's favourite bag-carrier and factotum.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Mar 26, 2015)

A clean shave and some hair oil is the way to go.






Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 26, 2015)

There's always the full-on Rasputin for the really bold:


----------



## BigTom (Mar 30, 2015)

had another playtest of trot wars yesterday, with 7 people which went well - need to sort out some of the terminology (it's confusing having events which have paper sales at them, and "paper sales" which work differently, not sure whether "Saturday High Street Stall" would be better in place of "paper sales").

Here we have a mega united front, with 4 trot groups coming together (one of the groups already had 3 players in it). The square blocks are activists that have been recruited to the united front, this one has done very well, recruiting 17 members over the 4 or 5 events the campaign ran. There was of course plenty of hijacking as rival groups bussed supporters into the events with placards and tables to take it over, and more than one sectarian intervention - plus you can never keep your annoying members away from events where they'll bang on about the Kurdish question or something totally irrelevant when you're trying to Save The NHS! from the damn tories.






Now of course is the time to find out if the groups will merge following the united front campaign, or if the ideological differences* are too great  (*desire for individual glory)....






The result was inevitable really, wasn't it  Shame really, because at this point in the game, there was only 3 unaligned people left to recruit and if we'd all stuck together for one more round/campaign we might have united the advanced portion of the working class into the one true vanguard party and led the proletariat into glorious revolution. Still, we sold a lot of papers so not all bad.

(I think these images are actually from different rounds but I'm taking artistic licence)

Still need to play with 10+ players and then balance the game - mostly it's about how long the game should be, more negative speakers and it'll last longer, more positive speakers and it'll be shorter. That just needs playtime really. Last night's game took about 1.5hrs which I think is pretty good for a 7 player game where only 3 people had played before (and one of those with an older set that has been changed quite a bit). Would like it to be around 1hr for that kind of number of people if everyone has played before and knows what they are doing. We had 8 rounds, each of which could be as short as about 2-3 minutes if people are really on it and not bothering to roleplay the trot part of it with grandstanding speeches about how we should stick together (Before splitting in an attempt to make off with the bulk of new members).


----------



## BigTom (Mar 30, 2015)

I can't remember what I said about the rules so to give you all a better idea of what's going on, this is a precis of them:

end of game: when all unaligned activists are recruited to a group (10 unaligned activists per player)
winners: collective - if everyone is in a single group at the end
individual (a) the group with the most members (if more than one player is in the largest group, tie-break is paper sales)
(b) the player with the most paper sales
There can be two individual winners in the same game, one for members, one for paper sales.

Round:
phase 1) United Fronts - everyone has the opportunity to setup a united front, or to join another group's united front
phase 2) timed round (1min) - play an event, any number of paper sales, speakers and hijacks. Speakers get you members, there are positive speakers (party member, party leader, shop steward, union leader etc) and negative speakers (sectarian intervention, someone talking about something irrelevant) and there are also random people who might be positive or negative. The negative speakers are those in your group you'd really rather didn't turn up to events - you can send these to fuck up other peoples' events instead. The random people are those occasional people who, at a trot meeting, are called by mistake by the chair, who was actually pointing at a party member to be the next not-at-all-pre-chosen speaker from the floor.
phase 3) roll for paper sales - each event and paper sale gives you the opportunity to sell papers. 
phase 4) count up members - sum up the postiive & negative speakers and gain or lose members as appropriate
phase 5) ideology check - anyone in a united front decides if they are going to split or stick. If everyone sticks then they join into a group (I'm going to have a 3 column name generator for naming groups). If anyone splits, the united front doesn't stay together, and the members get divided up according to a weighted dice role. Then anyone who is in a group (unless newly formed from a united front) also does an ideology check to see if that groups stays together. Anyone who sticks ends up in a group, anyone who splits ends up on their own. Members of the original group are divided up according to a weighted dice role.

It's meant to be a quick moving, fun game for lots of people, not a heavy tactical game. It's fun, although it's odd playing it when I'm spending lots of time thinking about how the mechanics are working rather than getting into the game. Most of the fun comes in the hijacks and ideology checks, and of course in the role playing as silly trotbot activists.


----------



## rekil (Mar 30, 2015)

We need to consider taking it to these people 

https://ssl.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006vq92/contact


----------



## JimW (Mar 30, 2015)

If you've got seven mates for a playtest that's surely enough to start a sect of your own.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 30, 2015)

JimW said:


> If you've got seven mates for a playtest that's surely enough to start a sect of your own.


Two sects minimum


----------



## BigTom (Mar 31, 2015)

Seven sects, forming 26 United Fronts, with an average of 1.1 sects united in each front.


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 26, 2015)

BigTom said:


> Seven sects, forming 26 United Fronts, with an average of 1.1 sects united in each front.


Who made you the sects police?


----------



## rekil (May 4, 2015)

seventh bullet said:


> Stalinists in Space.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it'd be good if someone made an informed (not cliched 'totalitarian' shite), non-kitsch film about the Soviet Union that uses the never-constructed (or finished) buildings proposed or planned for the 1930s rebuilding of Moscow, like the Palace of Soviets.  Seeing a historically accurate story played out in a living, breathing New Moscow that never came to be would be interesting, but I'm a bit sad, so there we go.



What was this one again?

The guardian/calvert journal (whatever that is) has a Seven Soviet sci-fi films everyone should see article.


----------



## seventh bullet (May 4, 2015)

Cosmic Journey/Voyage.  It was made to encourage youth interest in space exploration and related science at school among Komsomol members.  Made in the mid-1930s it was set a decade into the future.  At the time many (newly) urban people with little education (or decent access to shelter and sanitation never mind schooling) were living in sprawling slums on the edges of new industrial enterprises.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 4, 2015)

seventh bullet said:


> Cosmic Journey/Voyage.  It was made to encourage youth interest in space exploration and related science at school among Komsomol members.  Made in the mid-1930s it was set a decade into the future.  At the time many (newly) urban people with little education (or decent access to shelter and sanitation never mind schooling) were living in sprawling slums on the edges of new industrial enterprises.


Weird to think Wyndham was publishing in the same era with his unique english parochial take on sf. Truly the 30's must have seemed like a time where anything was possible


----------



## seventh bullet (May 5, 2015)

It did for those with a stake in it.  Remember, it was the years of the early plans to catch up with and overtake a depressed capitalist world.  For the vast majority it was a time to bear up, though.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 5, 2015)

Ever seen _Things to Come, _lads? It combined both long-range optimism of the Fabian kind with a deep pessimism about the immediate future.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 11, 2015)

Comrades, it is with heavy heart, but with proletarian rectitude that I denounce myself.
I got the juice from a red pepper-based sauce on my Proletarian Democracy t-shirt, and the stain is nigh on irremovable. Comrade Vladimir Illych is staring out of the t-shirt,giving me a very hard look. I think I can see the word "gulag" in his eyes!    
What should my self-punishment be?
Greebo has suggested that I stand on one leg and sing _The Interationale_. Other suggestions are the reading of the complete minutes of the First, Second and Third Internationals, or sitting on the blade-edge of a sickle while hitting myself on the head with a hammer.


----------



## kebabking (May 11, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> ...Greebo has suggested that I stand on one leg and sing _The Interationale_. Other suggestions are the reading of the complete minutes of the First, Second and Third Internationals, or sitting on the blade-edge of a sickle while hitting myself on the head with a hammer.



i think we both know that Greebo is just protecting you from yourself, you'd be telling yourself its punishment, but really you'd be secretly enjoying yourself - all that _minutae_, all that tedium, all that suffering for the purity of the struggle - and on reading the minutes, all that 'christ, what a cock!'.

you are a class traitor, a rightist, you know in your heart of hearts - assuming there is one in that degenerate, black, wasps nest of a chest of yours - that there is only one punishment that fits your endless crime.

you must join the Liberal Democrats. 

you must hand over your hard won pennies to that hideous evil, you must give your time and talents to the local branch, you must see yourself as you truly are. monsterous, formless, nameless, a devil. that is your punishment _comrade_, to see yourself with that rosete, to feel the shame as you stuff leaflets through letterboxes, to feel your cheeks burn as you say 'yes, it was a great loss to see Vince Cable lose his seat'.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 11, 2015)

kebabking said:


> i think we both know that Greebo is just protecting you from yourself, you'd be telling yourself its punishment, but really you'd be secretly enjoying yourself - all that _minutae_, all that tedium, all that suffering for the purity of the struggle - and on reading the minutes, all that 'christ, what a cock!'.
> 
> you are a class traitor, a rightist, you know in your heart of hearts - assuming there is one in that degenerate, black, wasps nest of a chest of yours - that there is only one punishment that fits your endless crime.
> 
> ...



Greebo says "harsh but fair, comrade. Harsh but fair".

Isn't the Lib-Dems a step too far, though? Can't I just prostitute myself as David Cameron's toast-rack instead, feeling my cheeks burn as he stuffs another crumpet up my arse?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 11, 2015)

I think at moments like  this we can take a small example of contrition from the murderer of Thomas Becket. You must wear a hair shirt and walk barefoot all the way to Lenins tomb to apologise and whenyou get there be whipped bloody by Party members.


----------



## BigTom (May 11, 2015)

Personally I think kebabking has this wrong. If it had been a yellow pepper sauce, I'd agree, but red peppers are a little bit communist, and you should volunteer to help Chukka Umana's Labour leader campaign instead. Had it been a green pepper you'd be sent to the green party hq obv.


----------



## kebabking (May 11, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Greebo says "harsh but fair, comrade. Harsh but fair".
> 
> Isn't the Lib-Dems a step too far, though? Can't I just prostitute myself as David Cameron's toast-rack instead, feeling my cheeks burn as he stuffs another crumpet up my arse?



i'm sorry my old - once - friend, but we both know that again you're trying to get out your rightful atonement for your base crime. to be David Camerons' toast rack would be a cross to bear, but as his toast rack you'd hear endless political gossip and policy discussions, and you'd love that.

as a Liberal Democrat, all you'd hear would be endless _fucking_ whining.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 11, 2015)




----------



## kebabking (May 11, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


>



it grieves me to see you brought so low Comrade, it truly grieves me.

anyway, next case - i heard that DotCommunist had been seen in Waitrose..?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 11, 2015)

thieving


----------



## DotCommunist (May 11, 2015)

sorry, expropriating


----------



## andysays (May 11, 2015)

BigTom said:


> Personally I think kebabking has this wrong. If it had been a yellow pepper sauce, I'd agree, but red peppers are a little bit communist, and you should volunteer to help Chukka Umana's Labour leader campaign instead. Had it been a green pepper you'd be sent to the green party hq obv.



This reminds that one of our supposed comrades recently outed himself as enjoying HP Sauce which as all can see is clearly supportive of parliamentary so-called democracy. I reminded him at the time that


> The people's sauce is deepest red,
> Reminds us of our martyred dead,
> And ere their sausages grew cold,
> Their hearts' blood dyed its every fold.



Perhaps we need an official statement on which sauces and other condiments are acceptable for true members of the proletariat so that we are better able to recognise and denounce the traitors in our midst.


----------



## laptop (May 11, 2015)

andysays said:


> Perhaps we need an official statement on which sauces and other condiments are acceptable for true members of the proletariat so that we are better able to recognise and denounce the traitors in our midst.




I fear there may be.... _intersections_ in this list.


----------



## equationgirl (May 11, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> sorry, expropriating


Redistributing the wealth in true Communist tradition, surely, comrade.


----------



## equationgirl (May 11, 2015)

andysays said:


> This reminds that one of our supposed comrades recently outed himself as enjoying HP Sauce which as all can see is clearly supportive of parliamentary so-called democracy. I reminded him at the time that
> 
> 
> Perhaps we need an official statement on which sauces and other condiments are acceptable for true members of the proletariat so that we are better able to recognise and denounce the traitors in our midst.


I for one would welcome an official position on reggae reggae hot sauce.


----------



## BigTom (May 12, 2015)

equationgirl said:


> I for one would welcome an official position on reggae reggae hot sauce.


Unless you're Jamaican, it's cultural appropriation cmbbe. 
Actually, where's the hot from? Chili? Curry powder? Maybe you'd need to be half Jamaican, half Indian.
Although reggae is mentioned twice, so perhaps the Jamaican bit is what matters and there's a hot spice in Jamaican culture I don't know about because I'm such a good intersectionalist I don't even find out about other cultures in case I inadvertently appropriate from them.


----------



## rekil (May 12, 2015)

This Priti Patel minister for driving people to suicide and mental illness thing is a right old perfect storm of intersectional nightmareness isn't it. 

I don't think it's any more important than grappling with the sauce question but we'll need an official line sooner or later.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 12, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> thieving



Surely you mean "revolutionary expropriation", comrade?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 12, 2015)

I feel a condiment based split coming on.


----------



## BigTom (May 12, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I feel a condiment based split coming on.



red sauce = a little bit communist
worcester sauce = a little bit anarchist
brown sauce = a little bit fascist
mayo & salad cream = a little bit racist
burger sauce = a little bit intersectionalist

My colour based analysis of different condiments is undeniable.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 12, 2015)

BigTom said:


> red sauce = a little bit communist
> worcester sauce = a little bit anarchist
> brown sauce = a little bit fascist
> mayo & salad cream = a little bit racist
> ...



Sweet chilli sauce = a little bit anarcho-communist
Tabasco = a little bit Maoist
wholegrain mustard = rural distributist.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 12, 2015)

BigTom said:


> red sauce = a little bit communist
> worcester sauce = a little bit anarchist
> brown sauce = a little bit fascist
> mayo & salad cream = a little bit racist
> ...


could be a card in the expansion pack for TrotWars- the condiment. Can be turned over during the relevant phase and immediately cause a split in a rival group/player of your choice #

e2a if its the red sauce obvs. If its any other it counts a punishment- loss of paper sales or something.


----------



## BigTom (May 12, 2015)

.


----------



## BigTom (May 12, 2015)

actually the top text looks shit. That's what you get for using an online image generator cos you can't be arsed to spend time playing around with photoshop's posterise filter to get the effect, or to find a similar font.
oh, and there's no PD logo. deleted will be back


----------



## BigTom (May 12, 2015)

Deleted cos I didn't think it through


----------



## Orang Utan (May 12, 2015)

I have a confession to make. I have only just this week realised properly that Proletarian Democracy is satire


----------



## rekil (May 12, 2015)

Done some poetry.

Farewell Bradford spring
Oh hai summer of thuggery
Yielding to hot Autumn of beef
And a 5 year winter
Of cold tea, triggers, and Bragg

Forward to #Payback2020 - "You joining the Greens m8?"


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 12, 2015)

I think we should register pd as an official party. Just cos I want to stand for pd in council elections for the lols


----------



## rekil (May 12, 2015)

SpineyNorman said:


> I think we should register pd as an official party. Just cos I want to stand for pd in council elections for the lols


Its only £150 to register, and then £25 a year to stay on, is that right?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 12, 2015)

copliker said:


> Its only £150 to register, and then £25 a year to stay on, is that right?



Something like that. But the paperwork is an arseache.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 12, 2015)

I told a mate about Proletarian Democracy and he thought it was a right wing pisstake.


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 12, 2015)

The right are fucking shit at parodying the left - the best they can manage is a kind of mirror image of one of taffboy's shit blogs. PD is way, way better than that. 

I think that as punishment for claiming that PD is satire rather than the one true party of the intergalactic working class
Orang Utan should have to do the paperwork to register us as a party.


----------



## rekil (May 12, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I told a mate about Proletarian Democracy and he thought it was a right wing pisstake.


I don't think any right winger would be able to do a pisstake on this level. 

https://proletariandemocracy.wordpr...an-democracy-a-historico-theoretical-special/


----------



## Greebo (May 12, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I have a confession to make. I have only just this week realised properly that Proletarian Democracy is satire


Was it VP's self denouncement which cracked it?


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 12, 2015)

.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 12, 2015)

copliker said:


> I don't think any right winger would be able to do a pisstake on this level.
> 
> https://proletariandemocracy.wordpr...an-democracy-a-historico-theoretical-special/


it was the piece on Usama Hasan and the SWP that made him think so. though why the fuck would the right take any interest in them?
mind you, i suppose the left are also obsessed with the factions of the right


----------



## Orang Utan (May 12, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Was it VP's self denouncement which cracked it?


Nope, I did not see that. Jeff Robinson posted some PD art criticism and then I looked at the posters on the site. and I went d'oh followed by duuuuur followed by facepalm


----------



## rekil (May 12, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Nope, I did not see that. Jeff Robinson posted some PD art criticism and then I looked at the posters on the site. and I went d'oh followed by duuuuur followed by facepalm


It's just been the same joke over and over for 3 years mate, how did you miss this thread?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 12, 2015)

there was another thread that birthed this monster, started of about some tedious Workers Power split then went off scale weird


----------



## Orang Utan (May 12, 2015)

copliker said:


> It's just been the same joke over and over for 3 years mate, how did you miss this thread?


i thought it was about a boring trot rag or summat, so never clicked on it.


----------



## rekil (May 12, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> i thought it was about a boring trot rag or summat, so never clicked on it.


Ken MacLeod went the other way.

"Thank you for making me waste 2.2 hours of decimal time.

I retract my over-enthusiastic response last night – when I saw the names of Posadas and Sankara bracketed together I honestly thought that at last the seeds of the theoretical and practical breakthrough I have long been waiting for had been sown. For too many years I’ve been disappointed by the antiquated appearance and style of Red Flag, and hoped against hope for a new format that would bring Posadism to the rising generation. The bold graphics and lively style of Proletarian Democracy promised to be a step forward.

Sadly this was not to be."


----------



## Orang Utan (May 12, 2015)

Ken Macleod as in the sci fi author, mate of Iain Banks?


----------



## rekil (May 12, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Ken Macleod as in the sci fi author, mate of Iain Banks?


Yep. There are a few celebrities who have been nice about PD, 5 I think. That's an unparalleled growth rate of 1.66666 objectively pro workers bomb celebs a year.


----------



## Favelado (May 12, 2015)

I've just seen "Pacifism Isn't Working" and had a laugh.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 12, 2015)

copliker said:


> Yep. There are a few celebrities who have been nice about PD, 5 I think. That's an unparalleled growth rate of 1.66666 objectively pro workers bomb celebs a year.



the glory days of billy bragg and jones not getting on twitter for a bit.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 12, 2015)

copliker said:


> Yep. There are a few celebrities who have been nice about PD, 5 I think. That's an unparalleled growth rate of 1.66666 objectively pro workers bomb celebs a year.


what does Laurie Penny think of it? 'Chile? You've probably never heard of it'


----------



## rekil (May 12, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> what does Laurie Penny think of it? 'Chile? You've probably never heard of it'


She thought that was funny but blocked when we did one on her assertion that "smoking is a bit little communism", which in retrospect could have been written much better.


----------



## BigTom (May 13, 2015)

BigTom said:


> deleted


I've woken up this morning worried that taken out of context this could be seen as really dodgy because it's an Obama poster, lynching etc, when actually it's a response to Owen Jones "Politics of hope" article + his payback 2015 crap. Am I being over concerned or should I delete, maybe redo the idea but without association to Obama?


----------



## equationgirl (May 13, 2015)

BigTom said:


> I've woken up this morning worried that taken out of context this could be seen as really dodgy because it's an Obama poster, lynching etc, when actually it's a response to Owen Jones "Politics of hope" article + his payback 2015 crap. Am I being over concerned or should I delete, maybe redo the idea but without association to Obama?


I think, although I get the Owen Jones reference,  that the potential for backfire could be huge. So maybe keep the Hope bit but a different image? A small child crying about a bomb stamped on by Cameron for example?


----------



## BigTom (May 13, 2015)

equationgirl said:


> I think, although I get the Owen Jones reference,  that the potential for backfire could be huge. So maybe keep the Hope bit but a different image? A small child crying about a bomb stamped on by Cameron for example?


Point of the image though is that Owen's #payback2015 was about voting to get the Tories out and we lol'd at that at the time, we've got a better suggestion as to how to get the Tories out. I think I'd be better to use the whole phrase, "the Politics of hope", with the image & #payback2015 (and maybe put big Ben or something connected with our parliament) but in a different style that isn't connected to Obama so doesn't have that connotation, which the more I'm thinking about it, if I saw that poster (without knowing pd & the payback reference), I'd think it was nasty racist shit.


----------



## Red Storm (May 13, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> there was another thread that birthed this monster, started of about some tedious Workers Power split then went off scale weird



Yes. I started that thread


----------



## Idris2002 (May 13, 2015)

I have occasionally seen the "far left, y u alienate normal people" meme I did around the net.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 13, 2015)

the Stalin lol pics I did years ago still crop up now and again...


----------



## Idris2002 (May 13, 2015)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> the Stalin lol pics I did years ago still crop up now and again...



It's all about the small victories.


----------



## rekil (May 13, 2015)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Something like that. But the paperwork is an arseache.


Crowdfund the registration fee and have "get to do the arseache paperwork" as a reward.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 13, 2015)

I'll just leave this here.


----------



## chilango (May 13, 2015)

BigTom said:


> Point of the image though is that Owen's #payback2015 was about voting to get the Tories out and we lol'd at that at the time, we've got a better suggestion as to how to get the Tories out. I think I'd be better to use the whole phrase, "the Politics of hope", with the image & #payback2015 (and maybe put big Ben or something connected with our parliament) but in a different style that isn't connected to Obama so doesn't have that connotation, which the more I'm thinking about it, if I saw that poster (without knowing pd & the payback reference), I'd think it was nasty racist shit.




You could lose the Obama look completely and go for a "politics of rope" with Ol' Benito or someone?


----------



## BigTom (May 13, 2015)

chilango said:


> You could lose the Obama look completely and go for a "politics of rope" with Ol' Benito or someone?


  Politics of Rope, genius, I'm going to run with that.


----------



## frogwoman (May 13, 2015)

Just be careful you don't get radicalised


----------



## DotCommunist (May 13, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> I'll just leave this here.



blood angels, and from the purity seals probably ranking within the chapter

/kills self


----------



## laptop (May 13, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> blood angels, and from the purity seals probably ranking within the chapter
> 
> /kills self



You're so ashamed of knowing that, that... ?

I got as far as picking out "Soviet Sex No!" and stopped


----------



## BigTom (May 15, 2015)

meh. Politics of Rope deserves something better I think (edit: it really needs a border as well now it's posted on a white background), but the poster weepiper posted elsewhere has done the hope joke much better anyway


----------



## rekil (May 16, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> I have occasionally seen the "far left, y u alienate normal people" meme I did around the net.


The latest listicle by Novara (10 things the left should see the back of right now) reminded me of that pic. There's nothing about sharp elbowed private school oxbridge types funny enough. But criticism of #intersectionality has to go apparently. That's what working class people need - weirdo racial essentialism and convoluted jargon designed to rationalise posh people's views that they're way less privileged than you _actually _and should run things and get the big chairs and gigs.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 16, 2015)

copliker said:


> The latest listicle by Novara (10 things the left should see the back of right now) reminded me of that pic. There's nothing about sharp elbowed private school oxbridge types funny enough. But criticism of #intersectionality has to go apparently. That's what working class people need - weirdo racial essentialism and convoluted jargon designed to rationalise posh people's views that they're way less privileged than you _actually _and should run things and get the big chairs and gigs.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 16, 2015)

Some people wear Mao shirts. Mao wears Bob Avakian shirts.

Bob Avakian is the reason why Waldo is hiding.

Bob Avakian can slam a revolving door.

Bob Avakian destroyed the periodic table, because Bob Avakian only recognizes the element of surprise.

Bob Avakian can win a game of Connect Four in only three moves.

Bob Avakian will never have a heart attack. His heart isn't nearly foolish enough to attack him.

Bob Avakian can set ants on fire with a magnifying glass. At night.

Bob Avakian can divide by zero

Bob Avakian can touch MC Hammer

Bob Avakian once kicked a horse in the chin. Its decendants are known today as Giraffes.

Bob Avakian counted to infinity - twice.

Bob Avakian doesn’t wear a watch. HE decides what time it is.

Bob Avakian ordered a Big Mac at Burger King, and got one.

Bob Avakian played Russian Roulette with a fully loaded gun and won.

Bob Avakian knows the last digit of pi.

They once made a Bob Avakian toilet paper, but there was a problem: It wouldn't take shit from anybody.

There is no theory of evolution. Just a list of animals Bob Avakian allows to live.

The original title for Alien vs. Predator was Alien and Predator vs Bob Avakian.

The film was cancelled shortly after going into preproduction. No one would pay nine dollars to see a movie fourteen seconds long.

If you spell Bob Avakian in Scrabble, you win. Forever.

Bob Avakian sleeps with a pillow under his gun.

According to Einstein's theory of relativity, Bob Avakian can actually roundhouse kick you yesterday.

In an average living room there are 1,242 objects Bob Avakian could use to kill you, including the room itself.

Google won't search for Bob Avakian because it knows you don't find Bob Avakian, he finds you.

When Bruce Banner gets mad, he turns into the Hulk. When the Hulk gets mad, he turns into Bob Avakian.

We live in an expanding universe. All of it is trying to get away from Bob Avakian.

It takes Bob Avakian 20 minutes to watch 60 Minutes.

Bob Avakian once ate an entire bottle of sleeping pills. They made him blink.

Bob Avakian has the greatest Poker-Face of all time.

He won the 1983 World Series of Poker, despite holding only a Joker, a Get out of Jail Free Monopoloy card, a 2 of clubs, 7 of spades and a green #4 card from the game UNO.

Bob Avakian doesn't read books. He stares them down until he gets the information he wants.

When Bob Avakian does a pushup, he isn't lifting himself up, he's pushing the Earth down.

Bob Avakian is the only man to ever defeat a brick wall in a game of tennis.

When the Boogeyman goes to sleep every night, he checks his closet for Bob Avakian.

Bob Avakian never wet his bed as a child. The bed wet itself out of fear.

Bob Avakian invented black. In fact he invented the entire spectrum of visible light.

Bob Avakian uses a night light. Not because Bob Avakian is afraid of the dark, but the dark is afraid of Bob Avakian.

Bob Avakian' first job was as a paperboy. There were no survivors.

Bob Avakian does not sleep. He waits.

Bob Avakian CAN believe it's not butter.

If at first you don't succeed, you're not Bob Avakian.

There is no theory of evolution. Just a list of creatures Bob Avakian has allowed to live.

Aliens DO indeed exist. They just know better than to visit a planet that Bob Avakian is on.

When Bob Avakian plays Monopoly, it affects the actual world economy.

Bob Avakian once round-house kicked a salesman. Over the phone.

Bob Avakian played Russian Roulette with a fully loaded AK-47 and won.

Human cloning is outlawed because if Bob Avakian were cloned, then it would be possible for a Bob Avakian roundhouse kick to meet another Bob Avakian roundhouse kick. Physicists theorize that this contact would end the universe.

What was going through the minds of all of Bob Avakian' victims before they died? His shoe.

Bob Avakian once shot down an Imperialist fighter plane with his finger, by yelling, "Bang!"

Everybody loves Raymond. Except Bob Avakian.

When Bob Avakian wants an egg, he cracks open a chicken.

Bob Avakian was once in a knife fight, and the knife lost.

==*Updates*==

When Bob Avakian wrangles with something, he epistemologicaly breaks it.

Cigarettes kills - but Bob Avakian will get you first, anyway!

Bob Avakian warns you about the Surgeon General

Bob Avakian wasn't in Europe to hide from the FBI- the FBI were in the United States to hide from Bob Avakian

When Bob Avakian flaps with his cap in Paris, he sets off a tsunami in the Caribbean.

Bob Avakian invented Pringles -- he told a bag of chips to get in the can and make room for everyone!!

Bob Avakian's tears cure cancer. Too bad he has never indulged in the bourgeois sentimentality known as "crying."

God doesn't exist. He did, but Bob Avakian killed him.

Bob Avakian needs no glasses. The world adjusts to his gaze.

Bob Avakian knows how to stop the BP oil spill, but won't tell anyone until he repolarizes the Gulf Coast.

Bob Avakian holds up half the sky. the other half stays up by itself cause it doesn't wanna get Avakian pissed off.



Bob Avakian declared "Away with all gods!" and so they all went away.

After meeting Bob Avakian, The Most Interesting Man in the World changed his moniker to The Second Most Interesting Man in the World.



*Further update:*Bob Avakian doesn't leave quotes: he leaves footprints and the earth turns them into hymns for the world to treasure. *Further Further update: *Bob Avakian jokes do not get old, they make epistemological leaps to counteract entropy.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 16, 2015)

copliker said:


> The latest listicle by Novara (10 things the left should see the back of right now) reminded me of that pic. There's nothing about sharp elbowed private school oxbridge types funny enough. But criticism of #intersectionality has to go apparently. That's what working class people need - weirdo racial essentialism and convoluted jargon designed to rationalise posh people's views that they're way less privileged than you _actually _and should run things and get the big chairs and gigs.


Seriously like. . . this sort of thing shows the real defects in the intersectionalist position:


----------



## J Ed (May 16, 2015)

copliker said:


> The latest listicle by Novara (10 things the left should see the back of right now) reminded me of that pic. There's nothing about sharp elbowed private school oxbridge types funny enough. But criticism of #intersectionality has to go apparently. That's what working class people need - weirdo racial essentialism and convoluted jargon designed to rationalise posh people's views that they're way less privileged than you _actually _and should run things and get the big chairs and gigs.



Novara is so, so shit. Which is a shame because a better done version of it is exactly what we need.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 16, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> The original title for Alien vs. Predator was Alien and Predator vs Bob Avakian.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 16, 2015)

I don't know who Bob Avakian is, but his fans have read too much about Chuck Norris


----------



## Patteran (May 17, 2015)

PD?

(spotted here)


----------



## J Ed (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rekil (May 18, 2015)

What's all this then? 

https://twitter.com/WorkersBiro



Spoiler


----------



## BigTom (May 18, 2015)

I'm obviously exceedingly curious as to who has done that. Love the idea of a split in the fake satirical trot group to produce an alternative satirical trot group. We should denounce them of course.


----------



## Red Storm (May 18, 2015)




----------



## equationgirl (May 18, 2015)

BigTom said:


> I'm obviously exceedingly curious as to who has done that. Love the idea of a split in the fake satirical trot group to produce an alternative satirical trot group. We should denounce them of course.


How about an article entitled 'the bomb is mightier than the bic'?


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 18, 2015)

copliker said:


> What's all this then?
> 
> https://twitter.com/WorkersBiro
> 
> ...


Some serious fucking people's justice is in order here  

Secret tribunals and ruthless purging at the very least, preferably with plenty of neckshot action once the treacherous dogs responsible have been identified.


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 18, 2015)

I suspect that Ken McLeod fella


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 18, 2015)

SpineyNorman said:


> I suspect that Ken McLeod fella


not enough Posadism or nods to impossiblism ETA - also not enough pro-smoking and pro-GMO stuff.


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 18, 2015)

Whoever it is hats off to em brilliant idea and they definitely know how to write


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 18, 2015)

BigTom said:


> fake satirical trot group


----------



## cesare (May 18, 2015)

SpineyNorman said:


> Whoever it is hats off to em brilliant idea and they definitely know how to write


It'll be funny if it's LP


----------



## rekil (May 18, 2015)

cesare said:


> It'll be funny if it's LP


it would change everything.


----------



## cesare (May 18, 2015)

copliker said:


> it would change everything.


would shiver our foundations etc


----------



## chilango (May 18, 2015)

Hmmm. Whodunnit?


----------



## Libertad (May 18, 2015)

Workers' Biro my arse, there shall be no deviation from the People's Pencil.


----------



## Favelado (May 18, 2015)

The Proletarian Democracy guy hammering the words "BECAUSE BIROS ARE FOR WIMPS" into a giant tablet of stone.*

*has Miliband ruined this?


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 19, 2015)

copliker said:


> it would change everything.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 19, 2015)

DaveCinzano said:


> Some serious fucking people's justice is in order here
> 
> Secret tribunals and ruthless purging at the very least, preferably with plenty of neckshot action once the treacherous dogs responsible have been identified.



Methinks you protest rather too much. comrade!


----------



## DotCommunist (May 19, 2015)

Just spotted in some concept art for the planned Nueromancer movie (chinese funding has come  thankyou chairman)


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 19, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Methinks you protest rather too much. comrade!


“...a protest against reality, either conscious or unconscious, active or passive, optimistic or pessimistic, always forms part of a really creative piece of work...”


----------



## Idris2002 (May 19, 2015)

copliker said:


> What's all this then?
> 
> https://twitter.com/WorkersBiro
> 
> ...


----------



## BigTom (May 21, 2015)

So I've got some Trot War  card sets printing, and I have 2 to give to anyone here who would like one and will play it with friends and give me honest feedback about the game. You don't have to be in the far-left political scene to enjoy it but it certainly helps and that's the group of people that I think would play this game.

Currently it's between beta and blind playtesting stage but I could really use some help, and also some confirmation that it is a fun game and worth releasing. The beta bit that is left is just balancing the length of the game, all the rules/mechanics are set and the balancing between that side of things seems fine. I also really need some feedback from people who don't (really) know me, to make sure it is actually worth releasing and also worth selling rather than just doing a print and play version.

The game is for 3 - 13 players (best with 5-10) and it's a "party game", so not a deep strategic analytical game, but one meant for a large group of players, and which is more towards the fun end of things than the serious thought end of it.
In the game, you start as individual sects, and through the game you can either try to unite with other players to create the one true vanguard party with which to lead the proletariat into glorious revolution, or you can decide that other players parties are reformist / counter-revolutionary / deformed workers parties and that the real interests of the working class lay in building your own party and selling the paper.
You setup united fronts, organise public meetings, demonstrations and strikes, book speakers and try to keep your annoying members away from events (or send them to other party's events). You can also hijack other peoples' events, and the nature of the mechanics gives rise to the possibility of entryism (which in terms of games design makes me feel like the theme and mechanics work well together).

It's a card based game, with united fronts/events/speakers/hijacks on the cards, which you play out, mostly in a 1 minute timed round (racing against the bosses trying to rob a hard won concession from the working class). Then there is the ideology checks where people decide if they'll unite their parties or go their own way, dividing the party / united front membership amongst them according to weighted dice rolls.

I'm looking for games with 10-13 players to last around 2 hours maximum. Lots of that will depend on how much role playing goes on, as in some of the test games I've played there have been long denouncement speeches upon a split or hijack, and the secterian interventions have been played out too. With 3-5 players, games have tended towards 45m-1hr. 


You would need to supply generic components - activist tokens, money counters, dice and a 1 minute timer. You need quite a few activist tokens, but this is where the balancing of the game length comes in - the game ends when all unaligned activists have been recruited to a party, so less activists = shorter game. I started with 10 per player but have reduced this to 8 and would like it if I could bring it down even further. Matchsticks will work for this. I haven't tried playing with a monopoly money set, but it should work except that you'll not need the 500s, and will probably not have enough 1s/5s. 

If anyone wants a set, pm me an address and I'll get them in the post to you at the end of next week when I've been told they'll arrive. My aim is to release the game in time for Christmas.


----------



## rekil (May 31, 2015)

#Solidarity #Tea #Hugs


----------



## Favelado (May 31, 2015)

copliker said:


> #Solidarity #Tea #Hugs




I laughed at "What's Ron Jeremy doing there?!"


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 1, 2015)

copliker said:


> #Solidarity #Tea #Hugs




However bad you think the British left it, it's nothing compared to the American Left. 

'orrible. Grad School Wankers.


----------



## rekil (Jun 2, 2015)

Another film goes on the list of ideologically unsound material. We had high hopes for Pitch Perfect 2 and all.


----------



## J Ed (Jun 2, 2015)

Come the revolution she is going to be in so much treble for being an accapitalist


----------



## BigTom (Jun 8, 2015)

Cards have arrived... and for some reason they've made me 12 sets, not ten  so I still have a couple available if anyone would like one, pm me an address.






I'll be getting sets into the post tomorrow as long as the glue I have doesn't turn out to be counter-revolutionary. It's defnitely shit, some cheap pritt stick style thing. I may not label the rest of them tonight and instead try to get some decent glue tomorrow.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jun 27, 2015)

a book length novel you say?


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 27, 2015)

So say we all!


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Jul 1, 2015)

Proletarian Democracy has to raise its game. Our rival satirical publication "Workers Hammer" has an article announcing that the Sparts are giving "military" support to ISIS against the Syrian Kurds.


----------



## chilango (Jul 1, 2015)

Nigel Irritable said:


> Proletarian Democracy has to raise its game. Our rival satirical publication "Workers Hammer" has an article announcing that the Sparts are giving "military" support to ISIS against the Syrian Kurds.



What?!?!?


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Jul 1, 2015)

chilango said:


> What?!?!?



Pretty much my reaction too.

"We have a military side with the reactionary ISIL when it engages in military conflict with the imperialists and their local forces on the ground, including the Iraqi Kurdish pesh merga, the Baghdad government, Shi'ite militias and the Syrian Kurds. We give no political support to any of these retrograde forces." p.4, Summer 2015 issue, quoting a Spart International Secretariat motion.


----------



## chilango (Jul 1, 2015)

Nigel Irritable said:


> Pretty much my reaction too.
> 
> "We have a military side with the reactionary ISIL when it engages in military conflict with the imperialists and their local forces on the ground, including the Iraqi Kurdish pesh merga, the Baghdad government, Shi'ite militias and the Syrian Kurds. We give no political support to any of these retrograde forces." p.4, Summer 2015 issue, quoting a Spart International Secretariat motion.




Wankers. Repeatedly doing it too.



> That is why we have called for military defense of the Islamic State (ISIS) reactionaries in Iraq and Syria against U.S. imperialism and its foot soldiers on the ground—including Kurdish and Iraqi Shi’ite militias






> But ISIS is today under attack by U.S. imperialism, the main enemy of workers and the oppressed worldwide, and by Washington’s junior partner in Ottawa. Under such circumstances, Marxists have a military side with ISIS when it targets the imperialists and their on-the-ground lackeys including the Baghdad government, its Shi’ite militias and the Kurdish nationalist forces in Iraq and Syria.






> In stark contrast to the bulk of the reformist left internationally, in the imperialists’ new war in Iraq and Syria, the International Communist League takes a military side with the forces of the Islamic State (ISIS) against the US-led coalition and its local adjuncts, based on the elementary Marxist understanding that it is the imperialists who are the main enemies of working people and the oppressed around the world.


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Jul 1, 2015)

chilango said:


> Wankers. Repeatedly doing it too.



Time to start a campaign to "Send a Spart to Syria".


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 1, 2015)

Wtf!!!!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 1, 2015)

Beyond stupid. Fucking posturing twats.


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Jul 1, 2015)

The same issue has a three page denunciation of "feminist date rape hysteria" in it.


----------



## J Ed (Jul 1, 2015)

Nigel Irritable said:


> Time to start a campaign to "Send a Spart to Syria".



Oh god, now I'm imagining a John Cantlie video with Trot rhetorical flourishes


----------



## chilango (Jul 1, 2015)

Nigel Irritable said:


> The same issue has a three page denunciation of "feminist date rape hysteria" in it.



I hope you didn't pay for your copy.


----------



## chilango (Jul 1, 2015)

There's a photoshop job for someone made of sterner stuff than me...jihadi John clutching his copy of Workers Hammer.

Urgh.

Seriously, these fucks probably deserve a slap by now.


----------



## agricola (Jul 1, 2015)

Nigel Irritable said:


> The same issue has a three page denunciation of "feminist date rape hysteria" in it.



At least they would fit in over there.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 1, 2015)

Nigel Irritable said:


> The same issue has a three page denunciation of "feminist date rape hysteria" in it.


Ffs


----------



## chilango (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## frogwoman (Jul 1, 2015)

chilango said:


> There's a photoshop job for someone made of sterner stuff than me...jihadi John clutching his copy of Workers Hammer.
> 
> Urgh.
> 
> Seriously, these fucks probably deserve a slap by now.



Jihadi john standing by a stall, defending the north korean deformed worker's state's right to nuclear weapons and denouncing centrist opportunitist tendencies in the fourth international


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 1, 2015)

What the fuck is there progressive or marxist about ISIS?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 1, 2015)

Jihadi Jon holding his own lower inestines an wondering how to put them back in would be more to my tastes

#summerofthuggery


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 1, 2015)

What the fuck do the sparts hope to gain from this?


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 1, 2015)

Do they think they can turn up to a meeting in the basement of some Salafist bookshop in a remote part of Dewsbury and start denouncing the capitalist turn of ISIS for including people with nike trainers on in its videos or something like that?


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 1, 2015)

> We take a military side with ISIS when it targets the imperialists and forces acting as their proxies, including the Baghdad government and the Shi’ite militias as well as the Kurdish _pesh merga _forces in Northern Iraq and the Syrian Kurdish nationalists. This does not mean we give the slightest political support to the reactionary ISIS butchers.




_Without illusions_


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 1, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> What the fuck do the sparts hope to gain from this?


lets have it right Frog, the sparts are utterly, utterly mental. If they had the whip hand they'd be doing a cambodia re enactment


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 1, 2015)

That is why we have called for military defense of the Islamic State (ISIS) reactionaries in Iraq and Syria against U.S. imperialism and its foot soldiers on the ground—including Kurdish and Iraqi Shi’ite militias—notwithstanding that the bloodthirsty methods and retrograde outlook of ISIS are counterposed to everything Marxism stands for. And that is why we now likewise take a stand militarily with the Houthi forces and their allies, without giving them any political support, when they are targeted by the U.S.-backed Saudi-led military coalition and its proxies on the ground.


WTF!?!?!!!!

Vote isis with no illusions  

How the fuck do you support daesh AND the houthis 'and their allies' when Iran is an ally of the houthis???!


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 1, 2015)

How do you take a military stand with someone without giving them any support? That makes absolutely no sense


----------



## JimW (Jul 1, 2015)

It'll be a major blow to the Houthis, that lack of Spart political support. Trouble with satire is reality regularly outdoes you.


----------



## agricola (Jul 1, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> How do you take a military stand with someone without giving them any support? That makes absolutely no sense



The crowning regret about this is that the minutes of the meetings that led to this stance havent yet come to light.


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 1, 2015)

I can just imagine it now.


ISIS guy: 'Welcome to Syria, i'll take you over to your new home, and then tomorrow you will have weapons and Shariah law training'
Spart: 'OK but before that you must answer the question why al-Baghdadi has never spoken upon the question of the North Korean deformed workers state and its right to nuclear weapons, and in our lastest Workers Hammer we strongly denounce this rightward turn and his failure to speak up on this most important issue to the workers' movement'
ISIS guy: 'Er...what??'
Spart: *gets out long pamphlet* On 3rd of June 1995 your leader wrote a letter to the local paper in which he criticised the bus workers for going on strike and making him late for work, do you have anything to say on this matter, his centrist and reformist leadership is putting ISIS outside the workers' movement although we still support you critically and without illusions against imperialist attack. Do you have anything more to say on that *reads long litany of ISIS's failures to maintain true trotskyism which the sparts have upheld since 1945'
ISIS guy's eyes grow wide
Spart: 'When was the last time Dabiq magazine mentioned Lenin.?????'
*ISIS run away and kurds march in shortly afterwards'


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 2, 2015)

ISIS guy: 'We want you to appear in one of our videos for al Hayat media centre, and talk about how you support Islamic State as an opposition to American Imperialism. We want to show that people from all walks of life are supporting our State and in fact, entering jihad because of us. The title of this video shall be 'A Marxist finds the Truth in Syria'

Spart: 'OK, but we don't give you any political support. Only military support. The ICL-FI gives a military side to support of ISIS against the Americans and it provides hope to oppressed people worldwide. But we don't give you any political support. Do you understand'

ISIS guy: 'No. But you are right about The Khilafah giving hope to millions worldwide! I'd like you to say that to the camera and smile while you hold an ISIS flag'

'I don't give political support to ISIS. Only military support. We call for military assistance to anyone who fights the yankee butchers! Just as we give support to the Houthis -'

ISIS guy - 'Wait - WHAT????'

'We support the Houthis in their brave fight against American imperialism and its unholy alliance with ISIS and we support ISIS in its battle with America, Iran and the Houthis'

ISIS guy: 'Are you taking the fucking piss? We might have to re-do this video to make it a beheading'

Spart: 'No no! I support you uncritically, but without illusions, against yankee bourgeois scum'

ISIS guy: 'OK good. Cut this scene, lets do it again. Talk again about Islamic State giving hope to the oppressed'

Spart: 'Only if you buy a paper'

ISIS guy: *gives up*

*YPG march in*


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Jul 2, 2015)

equationgirl said:


> Ffs



In any ordinary circumstances, the "feminist date rape hysteria" stuff would take pride of holy fucking shit place. But the Sparts being the Sparts, that's barely the second most obnoxious thing in this issue of their paper. I mean, you'd think it would take some beating, but no: All Hail ISIS!


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 2, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> I can just imagine it now.
> 
> 
> ISIS guy: 'Welcome to Syria, i'll take you over to your new home, and then tomorrow you will have weapons and Shariah law training'
> ...



Right guard will not help you here.


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 4, 2015)

I've always thought the sparts were scum ever since they turned up at a meeting with a sri lankan guy in it describing horrific atrocities by the government, only for them to stand up and accuse him of being a fascist for fifteen minutes.

If they want to give military support to isis they should fuck off to the caliphate and not come back. They wont be missed.


----------



## rekil (Jul 4, 2015)

Continuing the series of tributes to the advanced layers of the class, here's the Chuckle Brothers playing ping pong with Camila Vallejo.


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 4, 2015)

Something about ping ping diplomacy? Im rubbish at thinking up captions


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 4, 2015)

I thought we all had to call it table tennis now and pretend it was a real sport like darts and pool


----------



## laptop (Jul 5, 2015)

Nigel Irritable said:


> The same issue has a three page denunciation of "feminist date rape hysteria" in it.



Comrades - on your starting blocks! On the count of three, *make the links!*

1

2

3

Spartacist males find images of armed Kurdish women arousing. But, being armed, they are deeply inaccessible to Spart males. So, support their enemies.






That was depressingly easy. Next week: housing benefit cuts and the evils of Big Pharma: *make the links!*


----------



## rekil (Jul 5, 2015)

Who comments as "Posadist" on the G then?

(no need to id anyone, just wondering if it's someone from here or one of the masses we've energised)


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 5, 2015)

laptop said:


> Comrades - on your starting blocks! On the count of three, *make the links!*
> 
> 1
> 
> ...



*ALL* women, armed or not, tend to be inaccessible to the Spartacist male, because...women!


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 5, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> Something about ping ping diplomacy? Im rubbish at thinking up captions


Save it for Thailand


----------



## seventh bullet (Jul 5, 2015)

The provision of more ping pang tables and equipment was one of the demands for improving shitty student accommodation during the GPCR.  Along with other important stuff like shower, bathing and toilet facilities.

Zhou Enlai's 'ping pong diplomacy' was seen as revisionist, wasn't it?  Friendly dialogue with US imperialism (enemy number two by then).


----------



## rekil (Jul 5, 2015)

I could've used that pic 

The woman in the video talking about loving her life in DINA is Adriana Rivas - there are moves to extradite her from Australia.


----------



## seventh bullet (Jul 6, 2015)

She seems pleasant.  Torturing people to death filled the best days of her youth.

The photo could be used in a PD poster for promoting the health benefits of sport and physical culture among our little cadres in the Young Communist League.  And anyway, Comrade Mao playing ping pong at Yan'an is more appropriate for Cmbbes Barry and Paul, not being two-faced about the heroic people's war led by uppity 'barbarians' in ex-Indochina.


----------



## rekil (Jul 9, 2015)

http://support.novaramedia.com/

Aaron looking for a whopping 10k. How many dual use ping pong tables or sets of BigTom's Game Of Trots cardgame could that get PD?


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 9, 2015)

copliker said:


> http://support.novaramedia.com/
> 
> Aaron looking for a whopping 10k. How many dual use ping pong tables or sets of BigTom's Game Of Trots cardgame could that get PD?


Fricking metric fucktons of both. Literally.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 20, 2015)

seventh bullet said:


> I think it'd be good if someone made an informed (not cliched 'totalitarian' shite), non-kitsch film about the Soviet Union that uses the never-constructed (or finished) buildings proposed or planned for the 1930s rebuilding of Moscow, like the Palace of Soviets.


a man can dream


----------



## rekil (Jul 20, 2015)

Amir Tataloo appropriating the Workers Bomb campaign by making a pro-nuke tune for the corrupt faux anti-imperialist theocratic state of Iran.


----------



## seventh bullet (Jul 20, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> a man can dream


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 21, 2015)

copliker said:


> Amir Tataloo appropriating the Workers Bomb campaign by making a pro-nuke tune for the corrupt faux anti-imperialist theocratic state of Iran.



Dissapointing lack of dancing from the army.


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 7, 2015)

From the weird and frankly disturbing "Anime Communist Party" facebook page:



Spoiler











seventh bullet , Shippou-Sensei


----------



## J Ed (Aug 7, 2015)

copliker said:


> Amir Tataloo appropriating the Workers Bomb campaign by making a pro-nuke tune for the corrupt faux anti-imperialist theocratic state of Iran.




Needs more shooting


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 7, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> From the weird and frankly disturbing "Anime Communist Party" facebook page:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



https://danbooru.donmai.us/posts?utf8=✓&tags=communism+

First page is OK but nsfw


----------



## laptop (Aug 7, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> From the weird and frankly disturbing "Anime Communist Party" facebook page:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## laptop (Aug 7, 2015)

Stranger still...

(Pecked through it but can't guarantee SFW...  )


----------



## seventh bullet (Aug 7, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> From the weird and frankly disturbing "Anime Communist Party" facebook page:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 It's crap, and not just for this.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 7, 2015)

Good god thats gonna give me nightmares.


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 7, 2015)

Fucking hell.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 8, 2015)

just when you thought you'd seen it all


----------



## J Ed (Aug 8, 2015)

Human beings are fucking weird


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 8, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> From the weird and frankly disturbing "Anime Communist Party" facebook page:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Makes me think of the film "Sucker Punch".


----------



## seventh bullet (Aug 9, 2015)

Creepy third positionist hebephile pillows.



ViolentPanda said:


> Makes me think of the film "Sucker Punch".



I'm not sure if it's a nod to the surviving Soviet tradition of girls wearing maid-style outfits on their first and last days of school (the boys in smart suits).


----------



## Bakunin (Aug 9, 2015)

copliker said:


> the masses we've energised)



'Beam us up, Pozzy.'


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2015)

Couldn't think of anywhere else to put this:
http://scarfolk.blogspot.co.uk/2015/08/the-infant-liberation-front-colouring.html?m=1


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 9, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Couldn't think of anywhere else to put this:
> http://scarfolk.blogspot.co.uk/2015/08/the-infant-liberation-front-colouring.html?m=1


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 10, 2015)

seventh bullet said:


> Creepy third positionist hebephile pillows.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if it's a nod to the surviving Soviet tradition of girls wearing maid-style outfits on their first and last days of school (the boys in smart suits).


I suppose it must be, and while I don't think he's third positionist (the Anime Communist Party guy, and it is undoubtedly a guy), he's definitely out of his tiny mind with bullshit.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 11, 2015)

seventh bullet said:


> It's crap, and not just for this.



I know. What idiot puts clothes on a Dakimakura. Honestly. Some people.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 11, 2015)

Possibly a bit of an in joke. As the one one the right appears to be Horo. A character from a show all about commerce and trying make a profit. Spice and wolf.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spice_and_Wolf

The one on the left might be from touho but I don't know touho stuff that well.


----------



## seventh bullet (Aug 11, 2015)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> I know. What idiot puts clothes on a Dakimakura. Honestly. Some people.



Politically naive as well, by the looks of it.


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 13, 2015)

seventh bullet said:


> Politically naive as well, by the looks of it.



"Politically naive", you say? Say hello to his little friend:


----------



## seventh bullet (Aug 13, 2015)

Where's that _Stalin?  No._ pic?


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 13, 2015)

seventh bullet said:


> Where's that _Stalin?  No._ pic?


Can't help you there, but feast your eyes on this:


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 13, 2015)

But wait, there's more!






I don't know if you'd be old enough to remember (NB, that's not meant as a snide dig) but it was really weird how opinion turned on a dime from "these Yugoslavs are Commies but they're OK really" to "death to Yugoslavia".


----------



## J Ed (Aug 14, 2015)

Death or Death


----------



## Libertad (Aug 14, 2015)

Good to see Jimmy Carr carrying my call to liberty there.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 14, 2015)

Dear Auntie PD,
I am having problems with my left hand. It's always been a bit bolshy, but has recently made a unilateral declaration of independence, and declared that it is now to be known as "Spartafist", and that any grievances I have with it must be addressed to Comrade Left Thumb.
What should I do?

Yours, a concerned comrade.


----------



## Bakunin (Aug 14, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> But wait, there's more!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Judging by his face I'd love to try whatever he's got in that pipe.


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 4, 2015)

Vladimir Vysotsky's famous ballad, "bad guys of outer space":


----------



## J Ed (Nov 4, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Dear Auntie PD,
> I am having problems with my left hand. It's always been a bit bolshy, but has recently made a unilateral declaration of independence, and declared that it is now to be known as "Spartafist", and that any grievances I have with it must be addressed to Comrade Left Thumb.
> What should I do?
> 
> Yours, a concerned comrade.



Actually The Nation has started up a lefty agony aunt column...

Asking for a Friend: Is It Me or Is It Capitalism?


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 5, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Dear Auntie PD,
> I am having problems with my left hand. It's always been a bit bolshy, but has recently made a unilateral declaration of independence, and declared that it is now to be known as "Spartafist", and that any grievances I have with it must be addressed to Comrade Left Thumb.
> What should I do?
> 
> Yours, a concerned comrade.


And what do Mrs Palm and her five lovely daughters have to say about this?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 6, 2015)

stuff_it said:


> And what do Mrs Palm and her five lovely daughters have to say about this?



Fortunately they reside on my right hand, and merely stick two fingers up!


----------



## kebabking (Nov 6, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Fortunately they reside on my right hand, and merely stick two fingers up!



up what?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 6, 2015)

kebabking said:


> up what?



A light socket.


----------



## kebabking (Nov 6, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> A light socket.



that my friend, is fucking _niché _


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 6, 2015)

stuff_it said:


> And what do Mrs Palm and her five lovely daughters have to say about this?





ViolentPanda said:


> Fortunately they reside on my right hand, and merely stick two fingers up!





kebabking said:


> up what?





ViolentPanda said:


> A light socket.


Some people will do anything to get turned on


----------



## Bakunin (Nov 6, 2015)

DaveCinzano said:


> Some people will do anything to get turned on



I do recall one American inmate (just possibly of an ever-so-slightly deviant nature) saying that the electric chair would be the supreme thrill and the only one he hadn't tried, now you mention niches.

That's about as niche as it gets, IMHO.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 6, 2015)

Bakunin said:


> I do recall one American inmate (just possibly of an ever-so-slightly deviant nature) saying that the electric chair would be the supreme thrill and the only one he hadn't tried, now you mention niches.
> 
> That's about as niche as it gets, IMHO.


That was Ed Gein if memory serves.


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 6, 2015)

Ed Gein, whose crimes were the inspiration for Hitchcock's _Psycho. _I haven't watched that in years, I must give it another look.


----------



## Bakunin (Nov 6, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> That was Ed Gein if memory serves.



Albert Fish.


----------



## JimW (Nov 6, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> Ed Gein, whose crimes were the inspiration for Hitchcock's _Psycho. _I haven't watched that in years, I must give it another look.


Why, what have you got planned?


----------



## Dandred (Nov 6, 2015)

When is the middle class revolution coming? 

I've been waiting for the last ten years, HELLO?


----------



## Bakunin (Nov 6, 2015)

Dandred said:


> When is the middle class revolution coming?
> 
> I've been waiting for the last ten years, HELLO?



Hadn't you heard?

We can't have nice things like a revolution because of anarchists and trolls and so on.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 7, 2015)

Excellent: the _Girder_'s very own Manchurian Candidate The Kingster is getting traction...

Guardian journalists shortlisted for top awards


----------



## rekil (Nov 7, 2015)

DaveCinzano said:


> Excellent: the _Girder_'s very own Manchurian Candidate The Kingster is getting traction...
> 
> Guardian journalists shortlisted for top awards


"Severin Carrell" should get an award for most spy fiction character name..


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 7, 2015)

copliker said:


> "Severin Carrell" should get an award for most spy fiction character name..


_The Files_ on this one are patchy, but...

That Name + BA/PAX under Paul Rogers = Summerhill? Steiner-Waldorf?


----------



## rekil (Nov 7, 2015)

List of judges

List of journos

Oooh, I wonder how well private school/Oxbridge will be represented.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 7, 2015)

copliker said:


> List of judges



I see the sister of a certain noted libel litigant is on the judging panel


----------



## rekil (Nov 9, 2015)

Citizen Bean. Approach in comradely manner? Or denounce with extreme predge for provisional hostility to strikes.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 9, 2015)

we always knew Bean was one of us Observe how he strikes not only boneys men but also smites the english officers


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 9, 2015)

although he must be disciplined for his anti strike rehtoric


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 9, 2015)

One does not simply.....er, no, it's gone


----------



## Buckaroo (Nov 9, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> although he must be disciplined for his anti strike rehtoric



and the comment "It's time we heard that voice again". If you heard it the first time comrade, you shouldn't have to hear it again.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Nov 9, 2015)

copliker said:


> Citizen Bean. Approach in comradely manner? Or denounce with extreme predge for provisional hostility to strikes.
> 
> View attachment 79396



Denounce. For that and when Saturday comes


----------



## seventh bullet (Nov 9, 2015)

Has potential.  Needs further education.


----------



## rekil (Nov 9, 2015)

Buckaroo said:


> and the comment "It's time we heard that voice again". If you heard it the first time comrade, you shouldn't have to hear it again.


Maybe if he hadn't snubbed every single PD meeting upstairs at The Cosmonaut's Arms for the last 30+ years...


----------



## JimW (Nov 9, 2015)

copliker said:


> Maybe if he hadn't snubbed every single PD meeting upstairs at The Cosmonaut's Arms for the last 30+ years...


Has it not really just been the one meeting with various people sometimes managing to escape? And Cbbe Mainwaring has never once used notes in the still ongoing speech.


----------



## rekil (Nov 9, 2015)

The Party Of, On Top Of Everything Else, The Continuous Meeting


----------



## Buckaroo (Nov 9, 2015)

seventh bullet said:


> Has potential.  Needs further education.


----------



## JimW (Nov 9, 2015)

copliker said:


> The Party Of, On Top Of Everything Else, The Continuous Meeting


A sessão continua - the next PD t-shirt

ETA Google translate Portugese likely not up to scratch.


----------



## rekil (Nov 9, 2015)

Review of Spectre on Girder knockoff, Workers Spatula.



> There are also several scenes where cars crash. Each of these represents a market crashing as capitalism lurches from crisis to crisis.


----------



## seventh bullet (Nov 9, 2015)

Buckaroo said:


> View attachment 79401



Nah, my spidey senses are tingling and that looks like it was done by some right-wing twat, using the image of a post-war Vietnamese Communist re-education camp to illustrate their belief that actually non-Communist, probably liberal, 'party poopers' like to police what can and cannot be thought and said.  'Why can't I say faggot/nigger/kike?  it's not fair.'


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 9, 2015)

The end of the film is a metaphor for the end of capitalism: Just as you think “Spectre” is going to end, it keeps going, but then just when you think it’s never going to end, it finally ends.


----------



## BigTom (Nov 9, 2015)

copliker said:


> Review of Spectre on Girder knockoff, Workers Spatula.



Workers' Spatula should have been a cookery column in the Girder, where we give a different recipe for eating the rich each issue. Although there probably would have been a split over which particular kitchen implement best represented the workers' struggle.


----------



## Nigel (Nov 9, 2015)

Nigel Irritable said:


> Proletarian Democracy has to raise its game. Our rival satirical publication "Workers Hammer" has an article announcing that the Sparts are giving "military" support to ISIS against the Syrian Kurds.


So apparently are their arch enemies and splitters International Bolshevik/Bullshit Tendency, no to be out done but with less vehemence. Heard it from the horses mouth ! 
Not sure Mumia Abu-Jamal would make of all this !
What would Bill Logan; a.k.a the Jimmy Jones of Trotskyism say to all of this ?
(according to Sparts)


----------



## Bakunin (Nov 9, 2015)

BigTom said:


> Workers' Spatula should have been a cookery column in the Girder, where we give a different recipe for eating the rich each issue. Although there probably would have been a split over which particular kitchen implement best represented the workers' struggle.



We could employ the ex-SWP member Dennis Nilsen to publish his innovative culinary masterwork 'Cooking for One' as well.


----------



## Flavour (Nov 9, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> we always knew Bean was one of us Observe how he strikes not only boneys men but also smites the english officers



not to mention properly sticking it to the British establishment in GoldenEye


----------



## SpineyNorman (Nov 10, 2015)

seventh bullet said:


> Has potential.  Needs further education.



When Saturday comes is objectively anti-communist 

And pro-evil bacon fancier


----------



## seventh bullet (Nov 10, 2015)

No one is perfect and ideologically sound.  It takes time and patience to be a good leader-as-learner of the people.  Through his confusion about class struggle there is a murky and tentative understanding of where his real interests do lie.  It is your role to nurture this understanding, not alienate with know-it-all cadre arrogance.  He should start with reading the Girder.  Such an ally with his wealth could add to the Workers' Bomb fund considerably.  The rest will follow in time.


----------



## rekil (Nov 11, 2015)

I like to think that our brave Irish section is somehow responsible for this development.

Politics introduced as Leaving Cert subject next year



> A new “politics and society” subject is to introduced to the Leaving Cert syllabus next year and will require students to be familiar with political thinkers such as Karl Marx, and to critically evaluate ideas such as capitalism.


Only in 25 schools for starters, but who knows?


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 11, 2015)

copliker said:


> I like to think that our brave Irish section is somehow responsible for this development.
> 
> Politics introduced as Leaving Cert subject next year
> 
> ...


Karl Marx is cited there because he was the only political thinker the average IT cub reporter could think of.


----------



## rekil (Nov 11, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> Karl Marx is cited there because he was the only political thinker the average IT cub reporter could think of.


Sexing the story up with a bit of controversy more like.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 13, 2015)

after a great many years in the hands of the fascist american state I can finally report that two of PD's leading lights, in theory and in personality, have been released from prison:







looks like their time inside has niether bowed nor broken them.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 13, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> after a great many years in the hands of the fascist american state I can finally report that two of PD's leading lights, in theory and in personality, have been released from prison:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll have to consult with the referee, but I'm pretty sure that picture has won the Internet


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 13, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> after a great many years in the hands of the fascist american state I can finally report that two of PD's leading lights, in theory and in personality, have been released from prison:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would like to know the story behind that photo, please.


----------



## JimW (Nov 13, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I would like to know the story behind that photo, please.


It begins in Adobe's software laboratories some time in the late 80s...


----------



## J Ed (Nov 13, 2015)

JimW said:


> It begins in Adobe's software laboratories some time in the late 80s...




...and ended up like this


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 13, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I would like to know the story behind that photo, please.


i found it on the wasting bandwith thread


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 13, 2015)

J Ed said:


> ...and ended up like this



that's why i believed they really could have visited Gitmo


----------



## J Ed (Nov 13, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> that's why i believed they really could have visited Gitmo



cos they are the bomb?


----------



## chilango (Nov 13, 2015)

J Ed said:


> cos they are the bomb?



the workers' bomb.


----------



## rekil (Nov 14, 2015)

Entryism opportunity for the real workers movement.


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 15, 2015)

copliker said:


> Entryism opportunity for the real workers movement.


wonder if they ate going to pay anything?  bet El penny isn't working for free.


----------



## Bakunin (Nov 15, 2015)

equationgirl said:


> wonder if they ate going to pay anything?  bet El penny isn't working for free.



They're currently holding out the begging bowl so they can begin paying contributors, apparently:

Support Novara Media

Which is a bit rich, considering they've been going since 2013 according to their own blurb.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 15, 2015)

Bakunin said:


> Which is a bit rich, considering they've been going since 2013 according to their own blurb.


Its basically two people isnt it? Doing it for free...


----------



## Bakunin (Nov 15, 2015)

ska invita said:


> Its basically two people isnt it? Doing it for free...



Probably a small group of people doing it as cheaply as possible, I should think. 'As cheap as possible meaning 'We'll pay people if ever we decide to, but not yet.'


----------



## ska invita (Nov 15, 2015)

Bakunin said:


> Probably a small group of people doing it as cheaply as possible, I should think. 'As cheap as possible meaning 'We'll pay people if ever we decide to, but not yet.'


I think its pretty much just Aaron Bastani + another bloke, maybe two - its a tiny outfit for sure, and they're exploiting themselves rather than others IYSWIM...thats my impression of it


----------



## Bakunin (Nov 15, 2015)

ska invita said:


> I think its pretty much just Aaron + another bloke, maybe two - its a tiny outfit for sure, and they're exploiting themselves rather than others IYSWIM...thats my impression of it



Sounds similar to a lot of new media. You'll find them advertising on sites like Craigslist.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 15, 2015)

ska invita said:


> I think its pretty much just Aaron Bastani + another bloke, maybe two - its a tiny outfit for sure, and they're exploiting themselves rather than others IYSWIM...thats my impression of it


Exploiting themselves now in the keen hope that doing so will enable them to exploit others if they "make it".


----------



## ska invita (Nov 15, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Exploiting themselves now in the keen hope that doing so will enable them to exploit others if they "make it".


bit cynical


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 15, 2015)

ska invita said:


> bit cynical



You say "cynical", I say "realistic".


----------



## ska invita (Nov 15, 2015)

lets call the whole thing off?


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 17, 2015)

Debbie Harry: a little bit communist?


----------



## JimW (Nov 17, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> Debbie Harry: a little bit communist?


But even more robot overlord. Which does make her good PD cadre material.


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 17, 2015)

JimW said:


> But even more robot overlord. Which does make her good PD cadre material.


Hands above the duvet, Jim.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 17, 2015)

JimW said:


> But even more robot overlord. Which does make her good PD cadre material.


They look like _NARTZEE _robots


----------



## JimW (Nov 17, 2015)

DaveCinzano said:


> They look like _NARTZEE _robots


No, the gorilla is clearly a punning rebus.


----------



## JimW (Nov 18, 2015)

I see PD entryist comrades in the CCP are bringing one of the key projects of our plan nine to fruition:

A Rare Glimpse at the Massive Telescope China Built to Talk to Aliens (Video)


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 18, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> Hands above the duvet, Jim.


Like this guy, JimW


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 26, 2015)

Trotsky's yoghurt ATTACKS

Trotsky’s Yogurt is Alive and Well in NYC, And You Can Eat It | Jewniverse


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Nov 26, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> Trotsky's yoghurt ATTACKS
> 
> Trotsky’s Yogurt is Alive and Well in NYC, And You Can Eat It | Jewniverse



The article displays a distinct lack of advanced thinking:

It makes sense that Trotsky would have been a fan of the long-beloved treat. L. bulgaricus, the microbe found in the yogurt, was popular among Bulgarian peasants—i.e. Trotsky’s proletariat.​No PD comrade would make such a facile elision of peasant and proletariat.

Fraternal greetings but please take greater care with your objectively counter revolutionary links - Louis MacNeice


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 26, 2015)

Today's _Morning Star_ contains the following on page 3:
*Chairman*: John McDonnell yesterday welcomed George Osborne to the Communist fold by lobbing him a copy of Chairman Mao's Little Red Book.
Following a cultural revolution in Downing Street, the Chancellor recently cosied up to state officials in a bid to renationalise Britain's nuclear industry - into Chinese hands.
Critics are worried the arrangement may lead to a new renaissance for the Workers' Bomb.


----------



## rekil (Dec 3, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Today's _Morning Star_ contains the following on page 3:
> *Chairman*: John McDonnell yesterday welcomed George Osborne to the Communist fold by lobbing him a copy of Chairman Mao's Little Red Book.
> Following a cultural revolution in Downing Street, the Chancellor recently cosied up to state officials in a bid to renationalise Britain's nuclear industry - into Chinese hands.
> Critics are worried the arrangement may lead to a new renaissance for the Workers' Bomb.


Did this happen? 

The sectarian weasel(s) at the Spatula on Events.


> Harpal Brar informed the attentive British masses who hang on his every word. “We call on the British government to support Bashar al-Assad against the menace of British imperialism.”


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 3, 2015)

copliker said:


> Did this happen?



If you're asking whether it's an actual quote from _Morning Star_, it most certainly is!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 3, 2015)

copliker said:


> Did this happen?
> 
> The sectarian weasel(s) at the Spatula on Events.


Is that the Stalin Society dude?


----------



## rekil (Dec 3, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> If you're asking whether it's an actual quote from _Morning Star_, it most certainly is!






DaveCinzano said:


> Is that the Stalin Society dude?


No idea.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Dec 4, 2015)

DaveCinzano said:


> Is that the Stalin Society dude?



Yep that's him. 



copliker said:


> Did this happen?
> 
> The sectarian weasel(s) at the Spatula on Events.



This did: Victory to the Syrian Arab Army, in fraternal co-operation with the airforce of the Russian Federation! 

It appeared in Bra's journal Proleterian online.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Idris2002 (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## Idris2002 (Dec 4, 2015)

Louis MacNeice said:


> The article displays a distinct lack of advanced thinking:
> 
> It makes sense that Trotsky would have been a fan of the long-beloved treat. L. bulgaricus, the microbe found in the yogurt, was popular among Bulgarian peasants—i.e. Trotsky’s proletariat.​No PD comrade would make such a facile elision of peasant and proletariat.
> 
> Fraternal greetings but please take greater care with your objectively counter revolutionary links - Louis MacNeice


But consider this:

"Trotsky never really had a thorough understanding of the conditions in the United States, as demonstrated by an infamous preface to one of his speeches: "Workers and peasants of the Bronx!"."


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Dec 4, 2015)

Idris that is very odd; I worry about how much time you have on your hands.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Idris2002 (Dec 4, 2015)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Idris that is very odd; I worry about how much time you have on your hands.
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice


Inquilab Zindabad!


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Dec 4, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> Inquilab Zindabad!



Shouting 'Long Live the Revolution' in Hindustani doesn't make me any less worried.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Idris2002 (Dec 4, 2015)

You're worried? How do you think I feel?


----------



## rekil (Dec 7, 2015)

Nick Cohen pretending he hasn't heard of PD.


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 7, 2015)

copliker said:


> Nick Cohen pretending he hasn't heard of PD.





that's why the left is broken tbh. NOT ENOUGH ALIENS


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 10, 2015)

BigTom said:


> So I've got some Trot War  card sets printing, and I have 2 to give to anyone here who would like one and will play it with friends and give me honest feedback about the game. You don't have to be in the far-left political scene to enjoy it but it certainly helps and that's the group of people that I think would play this game.
> 
> Currently it's between beta and blind playtesting stage but I could really use some help, and also some confirmation that it is a fun game and worth releasing. The beta bit that is left is just balancing the length of the game, all the rules/mechanics are set and the balancing between that side of things seems fine. I also really need some feedback from people who don't (really) know me, to make sure it is actually worth releasing and also worth selling rather than just doing a print and play version.
> 
> ...


How goes the Trot Wars project? I know someone who should get this as a winter winterval gift.


----------



## BigTom (Dec 10, 2015)

stuff_it said:


> How goes the Trot Wars project? I know someone who should get this as a winter winterval gift.



It's not ready yet, I'll release it by the end of March, as a paid version if I feel that it's good enough to pay for, or just as a free print and play version if I don't. I'm struggling with both balancing the game (though it's not really an issue, just about getting the time length of the game right), and crucially writing the rules in such a way they can be understood without me there, which is not easy.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 11, 2015)

BigTom said:


> It's not ready yet, I'll release it by the end of March, as a paid version if I feel that it's good enough to pay for, or just as a free print and play version if I don't. I'm struggling with both balancing the game (though it's not really an issue, just about getting the time length of the game right), and crucially writing the rules in such a way they can be understood without me there, which is not easy.


If you want I could find some unrelated to urban  trot/lefty types for a second alpha test.


----------



## BigTom (Dec 11, 2015)

stuff_it said:


> If you want I could find some unrelated to urban  trot/lefty types for a second alpha test.



Cheers, I haven't got any more card sets printed at the moment, if/when I do some more I'll let you know.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 12, 2015)

BigTom said:


> Cheers, I haven't got any more card sets printed at the moment, if/when I do some more I'll let you know.


I'm happy to print my own. I reckon my mate is pretty up on stuff and would do some decent feedback...


----------



## J Ed (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 19, 2015)

J Ed said:


>



Laika, PD's First Comrade and honourary president-for-eternity.


----------



## Patteran (Dec 19, 2015)

Fuck the Ghetto, Think About Outer Space - Hieroglyphic Being preaches acid jazz Posadism.


----------



## J Ed (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## J Ed (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## rekil (Dec 20, 2015)

One for the Posadist playlist. A respectable 151-0 as well.



Spoiler


----------



## J Ed (Dec 21, 2015)

Watch this space: seven Soviet sci-fi films that everyone should see — The Calvert Journal


----------



## J Ed (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## J Ed (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## SpineyNorman (Dec 23, 2015)

J Ed said:


>



I did a module at uni on soviet art and visual culture which sounded dead wanky but was actually really good and I had loads of spacecult stuff from that - I'm gonna have to go in the loft over christmas to see if I can find it and scan it up now.


----------



## J Ed (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 25, 2015)

If PD ever does Christmas cards, that's the design.


----------



## Libertad (Dec 26, 2015)

Cmmbe Barry Mainwaring is to appear on our television screens this evening. 7.20pm on BBC2. He will address the nation.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 30, 2015)

Via LTS:



> Four London ambassadors from the people’s democracies of Cuba, Korea, Laos and Vietnam brought solidarity greetings from their ruling parties. Representatives from the Italian Communists, the Communist Party of Greece (KKE), AKEL (Cyprus) and the African Liberation Support Campaign of Ghana (ALISC) spoke in detail about their campaigns. We heard comrades from the Revolutionary Communist Party of Britain (Marxist- Leninist) praise our joint work over the years and a message from our new friends in the British Posadist movement.



www.newworker.org | Our Future is Socialism! The 18th Congress of the New Communist Party of Britain


----------



## laptop (Dec 30, 2015)

DaveCinzano said:


> Via LTS:
> 
> 
> 
> www.newworker.org | Our Future is Socialism! The 18th Congress of the New Communist Party of Britain


Errr...


> Other honoured guests included representatives from the embassy of the People’s Republic of China, the Workers Party of Ireland and the chair of the Colchester Trades Council


This is some kind of writing exercise, yes? Demonstrate something like bathos, but more so...


----------



## seventh bullet (Dec 30, 2015)

J Ed said:


> Merry Christmas



New year Comrade, new year.


----------



## rekil (Jan 2, 2016)

The PD inbox received a "new year" greeting from the "Communist Movement Of Serbia". Still recognising bourgeois time notation "comrades"? But it makes a change from the relentless spam from Podemos's Canary Islands branch.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 2, 2016)

copliker said:


> The PD inbox received a "new year" greeting from the "Communist Movement Of Serbia". Still recognising bourgeois time notation "comrades"? But it makes a change from the relentless spam from Podemos's Canary Islands branch.
> 
> View attachment 81554


I hope you sent them something appropriate back, comrade. Perhaps our educational pamphlet on bourgeois time notation and why the countdown to the bomb is the true notation of time?


----------



## rekil (Jan 5, 2016)

Hillary Clinton Vows To Investigate UFOs And Area 51

wtf


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 5, 2016)

copliker said:


> Hillary Clinton Vows To Investigate UFOs And Area 51
> 
> wtf


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 5, 2016)

copliker said:


> Hillary Clinton Vows To Investigate UFOs And Area 51
> 
> wtf


right at the start of her campaign ufoligists were excited that she was going to open the roswell files/area 51 etc. Must be quite a healthy loon vote to snatch eh


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 5, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> right at thye start of her campaig ufolitgists were excited that she was going to open the roswell files/are 51 etc. Must be quite a healthy loon vote to snatch eh


Dotty, let me introduce you to the United States; United States, this is Dotty.


----------



## J Ed (Jan 6, 2016)

'H-Bomb of Justice' would be a great name for a Posadist rock band


----------



## rekil (Jan 6, 2016)

J Ed said:


> 'H-Bomb of Justice' would be a great name for a Posadist rock band


The "grave threat to international peace and security" tour tshirts would do well.


----------



## J Ed (Jan 15, 2016)

Does PD have a position yet?

Extradite the imperialists! Stop the extradicion of “El Chapo” | Leading Light


----------



## laptop (Jan 15, 2016)

copliker said:


> The "grave threat to international peace and security" tour tshirts would do well.



"I am not a photographer, I am a terrorist!"


----------



## J Ed (Feb 8, 2016)

"Why I am a Posadist..."


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 8, 2016)

J Ed said:


> "Why I am a Posadist..."



Space is well known for developing a workers consciousness. Check out the first and only ever strike in spaaaaaaaaace


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 8, 2016)

Our long-term sleeper agent code-named THE KINGSTER is getting rave reviews for his book off that bald Greek bloke (no, the other one):


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 8, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> Space is well known for developing a workers consciousness. Check out the first and only ever strike in spaaaaaaaaace





Spoiler: Possible Spoiler for Star Wars "The Force Awakens"


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 8, 2016)

varoufakis is well handsome


----------



## J Ed (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Almor (Mar 12, 2016)

Idris2002 said:


> Spoiler: Possible Spoiler for Star Wars "The Force Awakens"


 
This is from Facebook?

Do you have a link to share it on there please?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 12, 2016)

Almor said:


> This is from Facebook?
> 
> Do you have a link to share it on there please?


Just save the photo


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 12, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Just save the photo


You can save this one as well while you're at it.


----------



## J Ed (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## J Ed (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## J Ed (Mar 22, 2016)

The Labour Party (Poadist)


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 22, 2016)

jez to infinity, and yea beyond


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 22, 2016)

J Ed said:


>




Barry Chuckle has defected and joined Britain First


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 23, 2016)

Barry Chuckle: blatant Fifth Column.

Can't remember who, but I think someone said:

"To me, to EU..."


----------



## J Ed (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## BigTom (Apr 8, 2016)

PD now has a BoardGameGeek entry  another victory comrades!


----------



## Libertad (Apr 8, 2016)

BigTom said:


> PD now has a BoardGameGeek entry  another victory comrades!



Congratulations cmbbe, your plinth in the Hall of Heroes within the People's Palace is being prepared as I write.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 9, 2016)

J Ed said:


>


needs more robots


----------



## J Ed (Apr 9, 2016)

ska invita said:


> needs more robots



tbh for his current politics it probably needs more scab tills and people looking in bins for food cos they don't have a job and full communism hasn't somehow magically happened after giving even more money and power to the ruling class


----------



## BigTom (Apr 12, 2016)

I've started thinking properly about my next PD game - Central Committee! - and would like some thoughts about it from people who know trotskyite parties better than me...

The game is a set collection game, played with cards. The cards will each have a party member on them, and the aim will be to get together the winning slate for election to the central committee. I need to work out the mechanisms that will allow people to change their cards but I want to play on the splitting thing of course so I'm going to try to get people to effectively trade cards in some way by joining and then splitting. 

I could really use some help with the theming though.
I'm thinking the cards will have stats - a type of person (academic, young pretender, retired activist, I really don't know what the stereotypes should be) and various identity markers (gender, race, sexuality, I don't know what else or if I have those three and then on some/all have one or two other identity features like visible disability, pfwc or perhaps other kinds of perceived bonuses).

So thoughts please on the stereotypes you expect to find on the platonic ideal of a trotskyite central committee.

Also is there any kind of general number for how many people sit on a central committee? This'll have to be governed by the nature of set collection games ultimately, which I think is probably something like 5-7 to collect, but if there's a usual (or even better ideologically/historically defined) number of people it would be good to match that.


----------



## seventh bullet (Apr 13, 2016)

Would Trotskyists call themselves Trotskyites?


----------



## BigTom (Apr 13, 2016)

I dunno but if I've got that wrong I might need to edit some stuff in trot wars


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 13, 2016)

Both, probably...


----------



## seventh bullet (Apr 13, 2016)

I could be wrong and happy to be corrected but I understand it as a term of contempt and derision used by Stalinists.

On stereotypes, how about affected regional accents?


----------



## laptop (Apr 13, 2016)

I feel a dissertation coming on: "A time-series of CC size as a predictor of splits".


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Apr 14, 2016)

seventh bullet said:


> I could be wrong and happy to be corrected but I understand it as a term of contempt and derision used by Stalinists.
> 
> On stereotypes, how about affected regional accents?



Surely Stalinist is a term used by Trotskyites to denigrate Marxist-Leninists?

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## seventh bullet (Apr 14, 2016)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Surely Stalinist is a term used by Trotskyites to denigrate Marxist-Leninists?
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice



Sure.  It can be.


----------



## Sifta (Apr 15, 2016)

Couldn't see any previous reference to this, so I thought I'd drop it in here.

Watch Interplanetary Revolution (1924): The Most Bizarre Soviet Animated Propaganda Film You'll Ever See |  Open Culture

“a tale about Comrade Coninternov, the Red Army Warrior who flew to Mars, and vanquished all the capitalists on the planet!!”


----------



## JimW (Apr 15, 2016)

Fear of a Red Planet


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Apr 15, 2016)

BigTom said:


> I've started thinking properly about my next PD game - Central Committee! - and would like some thoughts about it from people who know trotskyite parties better than me...
> 
> The game is a set collection game, played with cards. The cards will each have a party member on them, and the aim will be to get together the winning slate for election to the central committee. I need to work out the mechanisms that will allow people to change their cards but I want to play on the splitting thing of course so I'm going to try to get people to effectively trade cards in some way by joining and then splitting.
> 
> ...



seventh bullett is right that Trotskyists never, ever, say Trotskyite! That's the Stalinist term. Even "Trotskyist" was only grudgingly adopted, as early Trotskyists didn't accept that there was any difference between Trotskyism and Bolshevism.

On Central Committees:

1) Many, probably most, Trotskyist parties don't have a body called that, but most have a body that more or less has the same role.
2) The Central Committee, or nearest equivalent, is not the top leadership body. It is, as in the Communist Parties, a large body including both the core leaders and a wider range of second tier leaders. The British SWP is very unusual in calling its actual top leadership body the "Central Committee". A subset of that body, called the Politburo in Communist Party tradition and in a handful of Trotskyist parties, but more usually called the something like the Executive Committee is the smaller top leadership body.

So in, say the English and Welsh Socialist Party, the National Committee (Central Committee equivalent) has maybe fortyish members. A subset of about a dozen of them form the Executive Committee. This would be more or less the kind of arrangement you'd see in most of the larger Trotskyist groups around the world (say those of more than 1,000 members), but there's no guarantee that any given group will fit that mold and even if it does fit, the names of the committees vary a lot. The Central Committee equivalent in the Nouveau Parti Anti-Capitaliste is called something like the National Political Bureau, for instance. Very small groups might just have a single small leadership committee, more akin to the type of setup you are thinking of. The SWP is, I think, the only relatively large Trotskyist group with that single small committee leadership structure.

Basically, I think you'll have to ignore authenticity a bit if you want to use the more resonant name "Central Committee" and have it be both manageably small and the actual top leadership. Or just pretend that the British SWP is more representative than it is.


----------



## BigTom (Apr 15, 2016)

Thanks Nigel


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Apr 15, 2016)

Stereotypes:

The ageing founding leader of the group, in British groups nearly always originally an immigrant (Grant from South Africa, Cliff from Palestine, Healy from Ireland).
The number two who has been there from early on and who might be loyal or might be chafing at always being in their shadow.
The preferred successor, much younger.
The retired convenor of a factory in an industry that no longer exists (or retired miner).
The apparatus man, with little discernable interest in politics except in so far as they effect recruitment or party finances.
The ambitious minority faction leader who the rest would like to expel.
The academic.


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Apr 15, 2016)

Also if you are going to make a game where victory depends on assembling the correct leadership, you really need to rip off the bit of the Transitional Programme where Trotsky says:

_"All talk to the effect that historical conditions have not yet “ripened” for socialism is the product of ignorance or conscious deception. The objective prerequisites for the proletarian revolution have not only “ripened”; they have begun to get somewhat rotten. Without a socialist revolution, in the next historical period at that, a catastrophe threatens the whole culture of mankind. The turn is now to the proletariat, i.e., chiefly to its revolutionary vanguard. *The historical crisis of mankind is reduced to the crisis of the revolutionary leadership.*"_

He wasn't actually talking about the same thing, but fuck context, it's too appropriate.


----------



## BigTom (Apr 16, 2016)

Again, thank you  I'm mulling over your first post still, I have a vague idea I might try to work out which is to have the players working cooperatively to amass a big set together, rather than individually for a small set.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Apr 16, 2016)

BigTom said:


> Again, thank you  I'm mulling over your first post still, I have a vague idea I might try to work out which is to have the players working cooperatively to amass a big set together, rather than individually for a small set.



You could have two sorts of victory.

Party victory - where you assemble a leadership you believe to better than the other competing vanguards who you challenge (maybe the weakest party at the time of the challenge is excluded form the game).

Class victory - where a collective leadership is assembled between agreeing participants which has to meet a set criteria for successful revolutionary leadership.*

*The same criteria would be used for the party victory; the object being  to meet more of them than your competitors/opponents rather than meet all of them.

Having two sorts of contest would encourage tactical and strategic decision making.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## seventh bullet (Apr 17, 2016)

It's moved on slightly but if I remember correctly Stalinism was coined by Lazar Kaganovich but  mocked and rejected by the man himself.  After all, he was merely Lenin's pupil albeit his best one.


----------



## Almor (Apr 23, 2016)

Shared on Facebook, is this PD worthy?

Propaganda and Combat Photojournalism from the ongoing Anarcho-Feminist Revolution in The Coastal Region of Eastern Suffolk,England.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 23, 2016)

Almor said:


> Shared on Facebook, is this PD worthy?
> 
> Propaganda and Combat Photojournalism from the ongoing Anarcho-Feminist Revolution in The Coastal Region of Eastern Suffolk,England.



Not impressed by their toting of weapons in several different calibres. Makes for a logistical nightmare for the quartermaster!
Also, a couple of them are shown marching with their fingers on the triggers of their assault rifles. Excellent way to accidentally kill your comrades, comrades!


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 27, 2016)

Somebody been sending McTernan a copy of Girder?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 27, 2016)

Big day for sleeper unit Luke The Nuke also


----------



## Libertad (Apr 28, 2016)

I'm not a fan of McTernan's appropriation of an IWW poster as his Twitter avatar. The cunt.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 19, 2016)




----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 2, 2016)

"Workers Bomb" cassette being released on cult noise label Libertatia Overseas Trading
https://www.discogs.com/Unknown-Artist-The-Workers-Bomb/release/8355415

Pastebin text thingy UPDATE 23/05/16	FORTHCOMING RELEASE	---  "The Workers' Bomb" one-sided C28 - Pastebin.com


----------



## chilango (Jun 2, 2016)

Where's the link to the vevo?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 7, 2016)

After Barry Chuckle's outrageous flirtation with Britain First, brother Paul Chuckle has hit back, posing with the original _Fight the Power _activist, Public Enemy's Chuck D.



All hail Paul Chuckle! 

The Glorious Workers' Revolution starts here. He and _Chuckle D_ clearly have their finger on the button of the Workers' Bomb.

Paul Chuckle is alleged to have said to Barry: "Workers' Bomb? Not to me, but to _EU_..."


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 10, 2016)

I found this the other day, used to keep it in my wallet 







Anyone remember them? 

I need to get someone with more design skillz than me to update them for the modern, post-workers' bomb world....


----------



## laptop (Jun 10, 2016)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I found this the other day, used to keep it in my wallet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whassa text?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 10, 2016)

laptop said:


> Whassa text?


based on the old organ donor cards


----------



## laptop (Jun 10, 2016)

Brixton Hatter said:


> based on the old organ donor cards


No, no, I was too knackered to type:

Let us together update the text for the modern, post-workers' bomb world.

Meantime, I shall try to dig out the appropriate font.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 11, 2016)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I found this the other day, used to keep it in my wallet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I used to have one too!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 11, 2016)

In fact, I think that it was made by an ex-next door neighbour of mine. Leeds Postcards?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 11, 2016)

I think I might have picked it up at Glastonbury. Or maybe in a record shop


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 14, 2016)

I think we should decide the text of the new one once the result of the referendum is known!


----------



## J Ed (Sep 30, 2016)

Setting planets to music with a little help from ‘red’ friends


----------



## brogdale (Dec 11, 2016)

Gift idea:-


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 22, 2016)

From the new foreword to Stewart Home's "Mind Invaders" anthology:

 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Mind-Invad...&qid=1482139743&sr=8-4&keywords=mind+invaders


----------



## brogdale (Dec 31, 2016)

NY greetings to comrades!



(_Socialism is our launching pad!_)


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 31, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> From the new foreword to Stewart Home's "Mind Invaders" anthology:
> 
> View attachment 97612
> 
> Mind Invaders eBook: Stewart Home: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store






			
				Stewart Home said:
			
		

> Proletarian Democracy



Stewart Home reads (posts?) here?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 31, 2016)

William of Walworth said:


> Stewart Home reads (posts?) here?


PD is pan-galactic, William


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 31, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> PD is pan-galactic, William


 
Stewart Home isn't ... last I knew about him anyway


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 1, 2017)

William of Walworth said:


> Stewart Home reads (posts?) here?



No, but the guy who wrote the foreword does.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 1, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> No, but the guy who wrote the foreword does.




Three-sided football, always with the three-sided football... 

Remember, it's signatures like that which put paid for the Wet Bandits


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 1, 2017)

This just in via Jewdas


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 1, 2017)

He wasn't called Buzz for no good reason, you know


----------



## rekil (May 31, 2017)

Intergalactic Workers' League at Noo Yoik's Left Forum. 

Chair/First Facilitator/Speaker First Name: Comrade
Chair/First Facilitator/Speaker Last Name: Communicator
Chair/First Facilitator/Speaker Affiliation:  Intergalactic Workers' League
Chair/First Facilitator/Speaker Biography:  Member of the League's Central Committee. Comrade Communicator's portfolio encompasses terrestrial outreach and propaganda. He is the IWL-P's most prominent public speaker and coordinates its internet presence.


----------



## 19force8 (May 31, 2017)

copliker said:


> Intergalactic Workers' League at Noo Yoik's Left Forum.


Damn! After a year on Urban I've only just twigged that PD is a spoof. Then this has me  &  again.

Bastards


----------



## seventh bullet (May 31, 2017)

A spoof? How dare you!


----------



## equationgirl (May 31, 2017)

19force8 said:


> Damn! After a year on Urban I've only just twigged that PD is a spoof. Then this has me  &  again.
> 
> Bastards


Re-education Camp in Slough for you, comrade, how very dare you question the truth that is PD.


----------



## JimW (Jul 7, 2017)

Save 15% on Crisis in the Kremlin on Steam


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## Libertad (Jul 18, 2017)

"Cosmic Navigation", I've got that badge, it's stitched on just above my animal tracks patch.


----------



## rekil (Aug 6, 2017)

Strong Posadist presence (Nation editor with 3 badges) at the DSA conference.


----------



## JimW (Aug 7, 2017)

copliker said:


> Strong Posadist presence (Nation editor with 3 badges) at the DSA conference.



Followed the hashtag and found this from the DSA committee elections too:


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 7, 2017)

There's been a big push over there to make a joke of this. The holocaust denying speaker allowing New york left forum had posh Phd twats signing up fake names and fake sessions.


----------



## rekil (Aug 7, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> There's been a big push over there to make a joke of this. The holocaust denying speaker allowing New york left forum had posh Phd twats signing up fake names and fake sessions.


Mainwaring left a comment to that effect on one of the sites that carried an interview. I expect a patreon or something isn't far away. Left Forum made an effort to clean itself up this year. Beeley loon mate Henningsen was one of those kicked off it.


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 21, 2017)

Apparently the Central Committee of the Inter-Galactic Posadist Tendency have issued an official meme in anticipation of today's solar eclipse. I thought the comrades at Proletarian Democracy should know:


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 23, 2017)

imposs1904 said:


> Apparently the Central Committee of the Inter-Galactic Posadist Tendency have issued an official meme in anticipation of today's solar eclipse. I thought the comrades at Proletarian Democracy should know:
> 
> View attachment 114000



It's only right that the brave, striving proletariat be able to watch the fruition of the policy of The Worker's Bomb!!!


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 23, 2017)

I call my fellow union reps 'comrade'. They think I am joking


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 25, 2017)

equationgirl said:


> I call my fellow union reps 'comrade'. They think I am joking



Have you recruited any of them to labour on the Worker's Manhattan Project yet, comrade?


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 26, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> Have you recruited any of them to labour on the Worker's Manhattan Project yet, comrade?


I have tentatively discussed the workers bomb project. As engineers they would be be an asset to the project. 

They're certainly not against it


----------



## seventh bullet (Aug 26, 2017)

Red and Expert.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 26, 2017)

seventh bullet said:


> Red and Expert.



A dangerous combination, or so the Capitalists seem to think!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 7, 2017)

I want to believe


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 26, 2017)

PD Entryism at Labour Party Conference?


----------



## rekil (Mar 23, 2018)

Kim Wilde says aliens inspired her pop comeback



> Wilde remained calm and peaceful throughout the encounter and, on her album, describes the aliens as benign, singing: "Maybe they'll save us from the apocalypse."


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 8, 2018)

Via Facebook:


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 19, 2018)

We need a line on Trump's space force.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 19, 2018)

SpineyNorman said:


> We need a line on Trump's space force.



Encourage mutiny.


----------



## JimW (Jul 16, 2018)

Somewhat concerned our Indian comrades have succumbed to bourgeois spiritualism.


----------



## crossthebreeze (Jul 19, 2018)

*The Secret History of Marxist Alien Hunters*


----------



## rekil (Jul 21, 2018)

'Anti-Imperialist Action' raising the activism bar here.

Republican group stages 'action against colonialism' by spraying over 'Victoria' on Dublin street sign

For those not 'in the know', Killiney is a v.wealthy area. It also happens to be part of the Dun Laoghaire constituency which is represented in the bourgeois parliament by Richard Boyd Barrett (SWP/PBP/Solidarity), and as such, with a bit of imagination, it can be considered a Trot 'stronghold'. The usual suspects on the so-called left have fallen over themselves rushing to claim that the failure to paint over the Irish streetname version suggests a literally half-arsed approach to anti-imperialism.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 21, 2018)

third time as LARP lol


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 5, 2018)

Disappointing lack of Girder tributes to Barry C


----------



## rekil (Aug 5, 2018)

DaveCinzano said:


> Disappointing lack of Girder tributes to Barry C


Still working on the triumphant Belfast campaign piece. 3 million words and counting.


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 5, 2018)

DaveCinzano said:


> Disappointing lack of Girder tributes to Barry C





> Barry to Paul in their beds in the middle of the night: ‘What time is it?’
> ‘Dunno. Pass me that trombone & I’ll find out.’
> *blows trombone loudly*
> Someone shouts: ‘WHO’S THAT PLAYING THE TROMBONE AT 2AM?’


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 5, 2018)

RIP Barry.



(L): Paul, UKIP twat. (R): Barry, intergalactic commie legend.

(Have I got that the right way round?)


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 5, 2018)

DaveCinzano said:


> Disappointing lack of Girder tributes to Barry C


There are not the words to describe the passing of our most comrade comrade. A committee is being convened to approve appropriate mourning for comrade Barry, but a commemorative workers' bomb is likely, comrades. 

This is a sad day


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 5, 2018)

equationgirl said:


> There are not the words to describe the passing of our most comrade comrade.



TBF Our MCC is Cme Paul, who is not yet passed over into the infinite transgalactic workers' utopia - unless you know something we don't


----------



## nogojones (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## Favelado (Jan 19, 2019)

Small Nuclear War Could Reverse Global Warming for Years


Posadist opportunity knocks.


----------



## nogojones (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## rekil (Mar 21, 2019)

It seems terribly uncomradely to discuss the workers bomb without giving PD the mention but one should expect no less from Novara's gangsters.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Mar 21, 2019)

Seems like May could benefit from the wonders of multitudinous positionism right now.


----------



## rekil (Jul 15, 2019)

PD very popular in Hong Kong. 117000 views* so far this year. Did Barry Mainwaring's latest batch of incendiary editorials inspire the eruption of mass protests? Obviously caution must be urged before drawing any conclusions but there's no other plausible explanation is there. 



Spoiler







*Wordpress stats fail to take into account that internet access in Hong Kong is rare or dangerous and masses of hastily printed copies of the Girder are probably being lobbed from the back of flatbed trucks and all those big tower blocks.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jul 26, 2019)

Second Chuckle brother Jimmy Patton dies just a year after Barry Chuckle

Second Chuckle brother Jimmy Patton dies just a year after Barry Chuckle


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 26, 2019)

Not the other actual Chuckle brother, one of their other brothers.


----------



## BigTom (Dec 29, 2019)

Proletarian Democracy reveal the Lexit grand plan:

1) UK leaves EU with no deal
2) The impossibility of maintaining peace in Northern Ireland with a hard border leads to the re-unification of Ireland
3) Scotland declares independeance and leaves the UK to be in the EU
4) England and Wales need a new name since there is no longer a United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland, or even just of Great Britain. Pormanteaus are in style so ENGland and waLES gives us
5) ENGLESLAND
6) _Full Communism Intensifies
_


----------



## ska invita (Dec 31, 2019)

BigTom said:


> Proletarian Democracy reveal the Lexit grand plan:
> 
> 1) UK leaves EU with no deal
> 2) The impossibility of maintaining peace in Northern Ireland with a hard border leads to the re-unification of Ireland
> ...




BTW on a related one, realised the other year that Friedrich Engles name translates as Fred English


----------



## BigTom (Dec 31, 2019)

ska invita said:


> BTW on a related one, realised the other year that Friedrich Engles name translates as Fred English



?

Engels translates to Angels.
Englisch is german for English


----------



## JimW (Dec 31, 2019)

A better beard than Marx? Bushier than Bakunin? Workers' Girder runs a fine-tooth comb through the facial foliage of our forefathers.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 31, 2019)

BigTom said:


> ?
> 
> Engels translates to Angels.
> Englisch is german for English


huh thats weird i swear i looked it up and it translated to "English". ?? ETA: ***In Dutch its Engels = English


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## rekil (Jan 8, 2020)

How did I not hear about Spunking Cock Squadron before. 









						B-52 Squadron Commander Fired over Penis Drawings in Bomber Cockpits
					

Lt. Col. Paul Goossen was relieved from duty after sexually explicit and phallic drawings were discovered.




					www.military.com


----------



## steveo87 (Jan 8, 2020)

ska invita said:


> BTW on a related one, realised the other year that Friedrich Engles name translates as Fred English


Ha! Freddy English sounds like the head of a Millwall 'firm'.


----------



## steeplejack (Jan 9, 2020)

...whereas "Fred Angels" sounds like a forgotten crooner from the late Larry Parnes' stable c. 1959. 

either that or a minor American-Italian gangster who dies an early and grisly death in  a Scorsese film.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 12, 2020)

So  I was reminded of the old stuff I did for  here. 

I decided to work on some updates.  Here is the first


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 17, 2020)

Lovely comrade Shippou-Sensei


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 17, 2020)

I'll do some more stuff once I'm sent to the gulag for self isolation.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 28, 2020)

This could be lifted for the WG people's topical gags page?


----------



## nogojones (Apr 5, 2020)

We can now fight paper tigers with real ones!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 5, 2020)

nogojones said:


> We can now fight paper tigers with real ones!


----------



## Proper Tidy (Apr 5, 2020)

I haven't yet got round to tiger king but on my list... So is one of these big cat breeders genuinely a communist smokey from smokey and the bandit cos that will be ace


----------



## nogojones (Apr 5, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> I haven't yet got round to tiger king but on my list... So is one of these big cat breeders genuinely a communist smokey from smokey and the bandit cos that will be ace


I've only watched the first half of the series, but it comes as a shock to me. DEEP enterist


----------



## ska invita (Apr 5, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> I haven't yet got round to tiger king but on my list... So is one of these big cat breeders genuinely a communist smokey from smokey and the bandit cos that will be ace


This appears to be the context

If you'd rather not spoil the magic maybe don't read?


Spoiler



Published on 1 Apr 2020
Support the Revolutionary Celebrities project and help me bribe more famous people on Cameo to speak for workers getting screwed by COVID-19: https://www.gofundme.com/f/let039s-br...

Fund me link has been pulled, people calling it a scam in the YouTube comments

I guess the actors must be up for it beyond some little money they're probably not even getting
?


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 9, 2020)

Proletarian Democracy get namechecked here by the cool kids ("Sensei looked at me") at Jacobin:









						J. Posadas, the Trotskyist Who Believed in Intergalactic Communism
					

From his hopes in human-dolphin socializing to his claims that UFOs were sent by alien communists, J. Posadas’s quixotic beliefs are today legendarized in countless memes. But a new biography suggests that the Argentinian Trotskyist was not such an outlier — and explains why his revolutionary...




					jacobinmag.com


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 9, 2020)

Idris2002 said:


> Proletarian Democracy get namechecked here by the cool kids ("Sensei looked at me") at Jacobin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Question : 





> this was also expressed by meme pages like Proletarian Democracy, which called for a “Seventh International” and asked readers to crowdfund a “workers’ bomb.” Is mocking Posadas a way of dealing with our disappointment in Leninism? Or just an easy scapegoat?



Answer: 





> The people who are into the memes (*a few ex-Trots among them, but by and large the demographic is young people who have never engaged in militancy*) aren’t mocking a strange sect of Trotskyism, or Trotskyism in general, or Leninism in general, but the entirety of the failed revolutionary socialist tradition.



Mmmmm......................


----------



## JimW (Apr 9, 2020)

Young at heart, they must mean. Or juvenile in our humour.


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 9, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Question :
> 
> Answer:
> 
> Mmmmm......................


PD is a meme???

How very dare they. It's totally serious bizness.


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 9, 2020)

I believe the phrase you're looking for, JimW, is "sitting in a sewer and adding to it".


----------



## SpineyNorman (Apr 10, 2020)

Young people lol 

Average age of about 78 and I reckon I'm the youngest at 41


----------



## SpineyNorman (Apr 10, 2020)

PD cadre in Manchester doing their bit to keep us all safe by encouraging social distancing


----------



## Dom Traynor (Apr 11, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Question :
> 
> Answer:
> 
> Mmmmm......................




David Broder is a lurker here and may have been a poster in the distant past


----------



## SpineyNorman (Apr 11, 2020)

Apart from the slander against the one true party of the intergalactic working class that article is pretty good imo


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 24, 2020)

red salute to the PD design cadre inside the CGB.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 24, 2020)

Dom Traynor said:


> David Broder is a lurker here and may have been a poster in the distant past



I've lost count of the number of organisations Mr Broder has been in. Surely he was a founder member of PD?


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 24, 2020)

imposs1904 said:


> I've lost count of the number of organisations Mr Broder has been in. Surely he was a founder member of PD?


The membership committee will check all the lists and get back to you, comrade.


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 29, 2022)

Intrigued to discover this songsheet published by UK libertarian socialists Solidarity in 1961:









						Solidarity song sheet- The Workers Bomb.pdf
					

Shared with Dropbox




					www.dropbox.com
				




Courtesy of Splits and Fusions archive of interesting stuff.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 29, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Intrigued to discover this songsheet published by UK libertarian socialists Solidarity in 1961:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We really should have covered the degenerated workers bomb issue


----------



## ska invita (Dec 29, 2022)

amazing 

....woe unto those afflicted with a doctrinaire obedience to an abstract form of humanitarianism


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jan 3, 2023)

The39thStep said:


> We really should have covered the degenerated workers bomb issue



A staggering oversight. Arguably evidence of vacillation.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 3, 2023)

SpackleFrog said:


> A staggering oversight. Arguably evidence of vacillation.


The blame is firmly on the shoulders of the the petite bourgeoise elements who wanted to keep Kent .


----------

